
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
doctoboggan
Harvard University - Cambridge MA / Greater Boston Area

This is a somewhat strange job offer, it will not be like most other jobs
posted here.

I am looking for someone to replace me as a researcher in Jennifer Lewis' 3D
printing lab[0] at Harvard. Jennifer is a world leader in 3D printing of novel
materials, and her lab has some of the most precise 3D printers in the world.

You will be the only software developer in the group, and will be responsible
for designing tools that keep the printers running, tools that make other
researchers designs easier to implement, tools that automate the printing
process, and in general any tools you think would make the lab more efficient.
You will be a part of world class research, and your work will directly effect
the process.

You need to be a incredibly self directed person, as you will be the only
software developer in the lab. Passion for 3D printing and the ability to work
directly with the end users of your software are a must. Experience designing
GUIs is preferred.

Most of the tools I've built up are in python, so experience there would be a
plus. For an example of tools you would be working on, see this github repo:

[https://github.com/jminardi/mecode](https://github.com/jminardi/mecode)

For more information contact me at jack @ minardi . org

[0]: [http://lewisgroup.seas.harvard.edu](http://lewisgroup.seas.harvard.edu)

~~~
annomination
I knew this group when they were at UIUC. Their work is really great and
approachable. the concept of basic version control was foreign to them, so
there seemed to be a lot of room for improvement on the non-scientific side.
It is great that they have started to fix those issues. Seriously consider
this job is you are interesting in the mix between hardware and software.

~~~
doctoboggan
I got most people using git now!

------
sinak
The Electronic Frontier Foundation - San Francisco - Full time - Multiple
positions

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship, and we’re
hiring. EFF's technology team implements EFF's activism campaigns, builds
exciting new activism tools and creates new technologies to protect the
Internet as a whole.

A small sample of projects we've worked on in the last year:

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the open data we crowdsourced.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Launched numerous projects including Surveillance Self-Defense,
DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight Back, Trolling Effects, Tor Challenge and
others.

\- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router firmware.

We're currently hiring a frontend designer/developer and a backend developer,
listed here:
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

And we’re always open to hiring exceptional candidates too. If you’re excited
about our mission and our projects, take a moment and get in touch:
techjobs@eff.org

------
nickbaum
StoryWorth ([https://www.storyworth.com](https://www.storyworth.com))
FULLTIME, SF, YC-funded

I'm building the core team at StoryWorth and hiring for two roles:

* iOS Engineer. You’ll be responsible for building our mobile app from scratch, working closely with me on the design and with our web engineer on the backend. Prior experience building an iOS app is required.

* Full-stack Web Engineer. You’ll be taking over the core engineering of the site from me, scaling it as we grow and implementing major new features. You need to be comfortable with Python, HTML and CSS. Bonus points if you have an interest in design.

StoryWorth makes it easy for people to privately record their family stories.
Each week, we email our customers a question about their life, for example
“What do you remember about your grandmother?” or “Tell me about the day you
got engaged”. All they have to do is reply with a story, either by email or by
phone. We save their stories and share them privately with their family.

We have a launched product with paying customers across the country who love
our service. You're a good fit for these roles if you crave a ton of
responsibility on a small team. If you're the kind of person who learns by
doing, you'll be learning faster than ever before. Both roles require 3-5
years of experience.

If you're interested, I'd be happy to tell you more. Email your
resume/linkedin/github profile to nick@storyworth.com, I can't wait to hear
from you!

~~~
thirdtruck
Writer of both code and stories here. Are remote positions available?

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Effective 27 December 2014: Includes extended medical insurance,
dental insurance, maternity benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional
35 weeks), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
d0m
ListRunner

Location: San Francisco, CA (Happy to help with VISA) Position: Front-end dev
- Full Time

We're a small team tackling a very important and challenging healthcare
problem: Better communication between team of doctors. Think of it as a bug
tracker for doctors.

It's hard to believe but doctors are still stuck managing hundreds of patients
without proper tools to keep track of critical information. They still use
paper to assign tasks between them. In some departments they have an intern
walking around with a big whiteboard where they write tasks on it! It's
illegal for doctors to use email, whatsap or any other good project management
tool because it's not regulatory compliant with patient data. It's also not
adapted to their very intense workflow.

We're a team of 5, recently done YC and raised a good seed round from
excellent investors. More importantly, we're getting amazing excitement from
doctors and ListRunner completely replaced their paper patient list.

We're looking for a very good front-end developer to join our talented and
passionate team.

We moving really fast and are looking for someone who likes to move even
faster!

Please reach me at phzbox @ gmail if you are:

\- Passionate about web technologies (We use React, Angular, Gulp, and aren't
afraid to use the best tool to get the job done)

\- Want to have a real impact on improving healthcare.

Learn more at [http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com)

------
awongh
ECMC Innovation Lab / collegeabacus.org - Washington, D.C.

Looking for full stack devs, preferably with rails or angular experience.

The ECMC innovation lab was created to originate new products generally
relating to ECMC's core business of servicing student loans and also to
support the collegeabacus.org app.

The office just opened and I just joined as the lead (and currently only) dev
here. As we transition to a brand new dev team we'll be doing a bunch of work
in support of the collegeabacus.org app, basically building the entire dev ops
stack, as well as other feature building. (We are building a big admin tool in
angular.)

As an innovation office we will also be developing various alpha products and
refining the current UX for ECMC's users.

The work should offer a nice combination of challenges- some greenfield
projects, (hopefully in node.js, or whatever we decide is most suitable) and
some fun stuff to do in terms of startup dev (scaling) but none of the
problems (user aquisition, runway).

We're looking for web dev generalists who have experience with more backend
and dev ops type skills or angular and CSS type skills. Smart people without
relevant experience will also be considered. No visas, unfortunately.

We run a small lean dev team (not > than 7 anytime soon) that will employ
modern, sane dev practices: continuous integration, BDD, pairing. Diversity of
background and experience is encouraged- I myself am a non-CS programmer. Work
week will be a consistent 40 hours.

Drop me a message to my profile email if interested!

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
gsiener

       Pivotal Labs
       New York, Chicago, Seattle, Los Angeles, London, Toronto, San Francisco, Denver
       (we support relocation)
    
       Job Title: Senior Product Manager (Consultant)
    

Pivotal Labs now offers Product Management services to our clients. We serve
as interim product managers for clients who are looking to build successful
products quickly. We work closely with founders, entrepreneurs, designers,
engineers, and customers to ensure the right product is defined, prioritized,
and built.

===Responsibilities:

\- Partner with clients to understand client goals and product vision

\- Collaborate with the developers and designers to prioritize, plan, and
deliver working software

\- Enable clients to practice agile development and lean methodologies

\- Help improve the product practice at Pivotal Labs (e.g.,
[http://productlabs.io](http://productlabs.io) )

===Desired Skills & Experience:

\- Ability to work collaboratively with others

\- Ability to navigate complex decision making

\- Strong leadership and communication skills

\- Previous success working with an agile development team

\- Experience with defining and prioritizing product features

\- Background in design or software development a plus

I'm the Director of Product Management at Labs -- send me a cover
letter/resume at gsiener@pivotal.io

------
olivercameron
Udacity Front-end Software Engineer [LOCAL]

Headquarters: Mountain View, CA |
[http://www.udacity.com](http://www.udacity.com)

Link to Job:
[https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/95fe60a7-3ef7-4651-91cf-f1210f...](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity/95fe60a7-3ef7-4651-91cf-f1210f509e1a)

What we do

==========

At Udacity, we believe that education is no longer limited to four years or
four walls, it’s a lifelong pursuit. Technology is advancing rapidly, and
there is a growing skills gap between job-seekers and career opportunities
that Udacity is dedicated to closing through education. To do this, we're
rethinking how education is made and delivered to provide relevant, affordable
and lifelong learning opportunities to students all over the world.

What we are looking for

=======================

\- Strong CS fundamentals

\- Mastery of OO, Functional js, and client-side MVC

\- Mastery of CSS and familiarity with CSS preprocessing frameworks
(SASS/LESS)

\- Strong opinions about the right ways to do things that you aren’t afraid to
defend with evidence

\- An engineering mindset and strong consideration of the tradeoffs present in
every decision

\- A user-centric mentality/passion for building products with great UX

The technologies we currently use

=================================

\- Backend : AWS, Django, NodeJS, Redshift, Kafka

\- Web : Google App Engine, AngularJS

\- Project management: GitHub/Asana

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, no remote.

We're always looking for generalist, python-happy software engineers. If you
know, or want to learn erlang, even better.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

To see all our jobs, visit:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
salar
Silk - Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at
our Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for a Front-end, JavaScript, TypeScript and Haskell
Developers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
kenrose
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto, Full time

In Toronto? Take the TTC to work in Silicon Valley.

We were started in Canada, and still do some of our toughest engineering work
in a great office a block from St .Andrew Station. It's not just engineers,
we're also looking for technical sourcers and a cunning desktop sysadmin.
[http://pduty.me/hnposttoronto](http://pduty.me/hnposttoronto)

Thinking of moving to SF/SV? Make the web a more stable place.

Our offices are full of a wide range of great people, working on a problem
that matters. We need engineers of all flavours and stripes, engineering
managers, sales, recruiters and especially more evangelists.
[http://pduty.me/hnpostsf](http://pduty.me/hnpostsf)

For more reasons to work here: [http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-
us/](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend,
frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart,
like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also
recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly
Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/) [4]
OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
mightybyte
Soostone NYC - New York, NY - REMOTE or ON SITE

[http://www.soostone.com](http://www.soostone.com)

    
    
        ----------
        What We Do
        ----------
    

Soostone is a specialized software technology and consulting company centered
around predictive analytics in the enterprise space. We work with a prominent
group of clients that are leaders in retail, hospitality and travel
industries. We combine our cloud-based, SaaS technology platforms with an
investigative approach to deploy predictive analytics into real-life
optimization scenarios and produce unique results for our clients. Along the
way, we tackle numerous interesting challenges including high volume APIs,
high volume data processing, distributed computation systems, streaming data
aggregation, real-time decision making, machine learning, data visualization,
domain-specific languages, library design and highly dynamic (single-page)
rich web applications. We also care deeply about contributing back to the OSS
community and make an effort to release internal projects whenever
appropriate.

You will find brief descriptions for our open positions below; please reach
out to us at jobs@soostone.com if interested and would like to find out more.

    
    
        ---------------------
        Who We're Looking For
        ---------------------
    

Experienced Application and UX Designer

We are looking for significant previous experience and a passion for crafting
polished, highly dynamic web applications with an excellent sense of design
and usability. Should have operational capabilities in graphics design,
Photoshop/Illustrator/GIMP and similar software and strong proficiency in HTML
and CSS. A formal background in design is considered a big plus.

Data Scientist

We are looking for a solid background in math, statistics, or numbers-heavy
engineering with significant experience working with real world data to
produce insightful analyses, sometimes employing machine learning and
statistical algorithms.

Functional Programmer

Most of our software stack is written in Haskell, so experience with strongly
typed functional programming languages is required. The ability to deliver
operational code is essential. Ideal applicants would have a formal education
in FP, type systems, etc and demonstrated open source contributions.

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.

You must be eligible to work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do \-----------------------------

We are building out our algorithmic trading infrastructure and you have a
chance to get in at the ground floor. Come help us turn our technology team
from an integral part of how we do business into a profit center with its own
PnL.

We've got the first iteration working and its making money. You're going to
make it more efficient.

\----------------------------- Who you are \-----------------------------

You are a developer who can take an academic paper and turn it into a working
prototype because what you are designing won't have been done before.

If you draw a triangle and place computer science, statistics and finance at
each of the corners, you're area of expertise is right in the middle. If you
don't know finance, don't worry, we'll teach it to you.

You value correctness above all else because when you send 100,000 orders a
day if you get 1% of them wrong, bad things will happen...

You are comfortable with F# or C++.

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
\-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- work with a very talented and small team

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

\- choose your own hours

\- you'll learn more in a year than most people learn in 10.

~~~
fayyazkl
you said must be eligible to work in Canada. Do you mean that you cannot
process people who are say on closed work permit in Canada and would need a
new permit to work for you?

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English) Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more
relevant. We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time
data analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

\- Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how
they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

\- People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great
products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it
here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

\- People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our
products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency
APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

About us:

\- Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team built on trust, and we
work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have
one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority
over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

\- Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, Pandas, Redis,
Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

\- Founded in 2008

\- Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

\- Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're excited about what we're
accomplishing, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we're looking right now for:

\- 1-2 Back-end (algo) engineers (we mainly use Perl, but Perl expertise is
not required).

\- 1 Front-end engineer (Javascript and/or CSS expertise required needed).

\- 1-2 Operations engineers (Linux site reliability and/or Chef expertise
needed).

\- 1 Junior BD (work with new & existing partners) & Community (duck.co,
social media, interacting with contributors) role.

------
sir_akshay
Clerky - REMOTE - Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript)

Help fix the legal industry!

The way legal transactions are done is filled with inefficiencies, which leads
to ridiculously high legal fees. We're fixing this by building software that
automates and streamlines the process. We're profitable and growing. We
launched a company formation service last year, and are now one of the most
popular ways for high-growth technology startups to incorporate. Y Combinator
and 500 Startups both use our software to handle their investment paperwork.

If you are interested in fixing the legal industry, this is arguably the best
place to be (no hyperbole).

We use a lot of Ruby on Rails and Javascript, so familiarity with these
technologies is a requirement. That said, we're not religious about any
particular technology - we believe in using the right tool for a given problem
(we also have services written in Scala and Go). We have extensive spec and
feature coverage, and have everything hooked up to a continuous integration
server.

This is a great fit for people who want to work:

... at a product-driven company bringing an old-fashioned industry into the
future

... on a product that has a lot of usage and visibility in the startup
community

... in a company that strongly values good software development practices

... at a financially sound company

... hard, with ownership and dedication (but sustainably)

... with flexible hours and competitive pay

... where you'll be a key early hire

Some hard requirements we have:

\- An inability to write anything but clean, maintainable code.

\- Bothered by code without test coverage.

\- 5+ years of experience building software as part of a team with strong
development practices

\- 5+ years of experience with Rails and Javascript

We are not looking for consultants. This position is for full-time employment.

If all of this sounds good to you, please send (1) your resume and (2) a code
sample that you're proud of to jobs at clerky.com.

------
button
Button - NYC - [http://usebutton.com](http://usebutton.com)

Come be Engineer #5 at Button! We’re looking for full-stack generalists and
iOS and Android pros.

WHAT WE DO: We’re building a platform and loyalty network that connects mobile
apps together. We’ve announced partnerships with Uber, Resy, and Tablelist,
and we’re just getting started. (The nature of what we do puts us in touch
with a _lot_ of growing mobile startups.)

WHO WE’RE AFTER: We’re a merry band of hackers and entrepreneurs, and we’re
looking for someone similarly minded. Our backend is a mix of NodeJS and
Golang, and we have a rich iOS SDK (and need help building Android).

Ideally you’ll have 5+ years of experience working on hard technical problems
in a related environment. But more important is an ability to work through
hard problems, a drive to innovate, and an insistence on clean and well-tested
code. Our lead engineers are veterans of Google and Venmo.

WHAT YOU’LL DO: As engineer #5, you’ll either specialize in our mobile SDK or
our backend. Both are being built to integrate into hundreds of top-tier apps,
with millions of users per day, so performance and correctness are absolutely
critical. We’ve still got a lot of work to do, so as an early engineer you’ll
have a lot of influence over design decisions and directions.

CONTACT: Interested? Drop us a line at recruiting@usebutton.com, and Chris or
Mikey will get back to you! (Please mention HN, too!)

------
sstevens13
Taser is looking for engineers to help solve serious societal problems -
Seattle - Multiple Positions

I'm not exaggerating, we're building products that make officers and citizens
safer, puts bad guys in jail, and saves taxpayers millions of dollars. A year-
long Cambridge University study conducted on the Rialto, CA Police Department
found that officers' use of the AXON flex cameras led to a 60% reduction in
use of force by officers and an 88% reduction in citizen complaints. The
benefits are so broad, that the ACLU endorses on-officer cameras and police
chiefs buy our cameras.

Axon, the software arm of Taser is based in Seattle, with a headcount of 30
people in our Seattle office. We feel and act like a startup: minimal
hierarchy, exceptionally talented people, and a mission statement that makes
going to work something we're all proud of.

We're growing quickly and looking for exceptional software engineers to help
us build, maintain, and expand our products. We have openings for everything
from firmware engineers to a topnotch front-end engineer to help us re-build
our customer facing website from the ground up.

Taser is the market leader in on-officer cameras. Not only, do we plan on
staying in the lead, we plan on being the market leader in any new technology
we build for the law enforcement space.

Current openings:
[http://www.evidence.com/careers/](http://www.evidence.com/careers/) VISA
applicants welcome in our Seattle office

------
knowtheory
DocumentCloud - US - REMOTE - Full time back-end (ruby/java/etc), front-end
(js, backbone) or full-stack developers

DocumentCloud is a platform journalists use to analyze and publish primary
source documents which they can embed along with their stories. We help people
find interesting things in documents and share them with others.

If you read the Ferguson grand jury documents last week, you probably read
them on DocumentCloud. We're also the platform from which Backbone.js and
Underscore.js were extracted.

DocumentCloud is a Ruby/Rails & Javascript/Backbone webstack, plus a data
processing stack written in a variety of languages (java, ruby, node, & some
c).

We've received 1.4m$ in funding and are looking for developers to help us
expand our platform & products. We're looking for developers who can
contribute to our either/both our front end product experiences and/or our
backend data/document processing pipelines (especially if you're interested in
building open source tools used to make journalism better).

We work remotely with an agile planning process.

Join us and hack on open source software in the public interest! Shoot us an
email with a resume to: jobs@documentcloud.org

[https://www.documentcloud.org/home](https://www.documentcloud.org/home)
[https://www.documentcloud.org/opensource](https://www.documentcloud.org/opensource)

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, NodeJS, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS to
solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co. Graduates
welcome.

------
krambs
Disco | Houston, TX | Engineering, Operations, and Sales (also VP Engineering)

Disco makes the best legal technology in the world, and is looking for
exceptional people to join us. Our goal is to automate every part of the legal
profession that doesn't require human legal judgment.

Our team already includes some of the best and brightest out there, including
the youngest-ever Harvard Law graduate, a YC alum, and the former CIO of Sonic
Foundry.

Shoot us an email if you are looking for important societal problems and great
challenges, including using machine learning to categorize legal evidence
(starting in the coming months). Eventually we want to be the Google of
private data.

Our engineering stack is .NET/RavenDB/Lucene, with a heavy javascript front
end. If you are are great at whatever you work with, we want to talk to you,
but we especially need those with experience in our stack (or front-end), or
with file-type processing (extracting images and text of the files) or pdf.js.
We are also looking for QA engineers - but again, if you are exceptional at
whatever you do, we want to at least have a conversation!

We just raised $10M from Bessemer (and were profitable before we took
funding), so we are around for the long haul.

Email me directly at gabe@csdisco.com with a short note about why you would be
a good fit for Disco!

More on Disco and our team here: [http://csdisco.com](http://csdisco.com)

Thanks for reading!

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineer in Professional
Services

Ready to work closer to home? Swift Software is a growing enterprise software
product company seeking a talented software engineer to join our team in
Frederick, MD to provide professional services to our broad base of happy
customers.

Our product is an advanced task management and workflow system with a long
track record of customer success. You’ll work with our mid-market and
enterprise customers and our business analysts to design and implement
software solutions that build on its capabilities. This is a customer-facing
role, so you will travel about 5% of the time for project kickoffs and
discovery meetings.

You’ll enjoy a wide range of work on interesting problems for clients in many
regions and industries. Recent projects have included a touchscreen system for
warehouse tracking, integration with accounting systems, complex custom
finance and billing reports, and automatic data synchronization.

Our environment is relaxed and fun, and we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights. We equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about this position, see here:
[http://www.jobtraq.com/blog/se261-software-engineer-
professi...](http://www.jobtraq.com/blog/se261-software-engineer-professional-
services.html)

------
hafabnew
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
martidumas
New York. London. Dubai. Hong Kong. Remote. Best coding practices don't stop.
AlphaSights don't stop.

Ruby on Rails, Postgres and Ember are our go to stack, but we will expand and
as we do, we will continually look to pick the right tool for the problem.

We are passionate about programming and passionate about having a good time.
Head to engineering.alphasights.com to meet the team and apply to our openings

Ember/Ruby/Functional programmers and UI/UX designers. Please apply to help
transform the future of our firm.

Thank you! :)

~~~
woutr_be
Are any of your team members based in Hong Kong? Was looking through the page
but could only see people in New York and London.

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management. Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
adamwiggins
Clue :: Berlin, Germany

We're a startup based in Berlin with the vision to make a dent in the history
of family planning. Currently 14 people, we work hard but are easy going. VC-
backed and with a secret hardware project in the works.

Check out our app on iOS ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189652?mt=8)) or Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android)).

Hiring full-time people (including VISA help) for the following positions:

::: Android engineer :::

Clue for Android app launched a month ago and already has 100K downloads. The
app is built with minSdkVersion 15, RxJava with Retrolambda, Android Studio
with Gradle for builds, and RecyclerView. We also have a prototype of the app
running on Android Wear.

Details & apply:
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729)

::: Data scientist :::

You love getting insights from data and you're excited by the idea of applying
that power to advancing the field of reproductive health. You should be handy
with tools like R and D3.

Details & apply:
[http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344](http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344)

::: Interaction designer :::

We're expanding our team with another designer who is passionate about phone
and tablet interaction. You should have experience creating working
interaction designs for iOS or Android, and a creative process that places a
high value on understanding the user.

And check out this article written by one of our team members on approach to
design: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3026999/dialed/why-app-
creators-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3026999/dialed/why-app-creators-
need-to-rethink-their-approach-to-design)

Details & apply:
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26770](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26770)

------
jamieiles
Full-time, REMOTE within US/Western Europe.

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel whilst it is running, eliminating unplanned downtime for systems
running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security fixes.

We're a distributed team of 12 engineers working to provide rebootless updates
for all of our supported kernels, supporting new OS releases and automating
our workflow.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help us turn kernel patches into
Ksplice rebootless updates, develop our internal tooling used to build updates
for the thousands of kernels that we support and improve our client and server
for releasing updates to customer machines.

Required skills include:

    
    
      - Excellent problem solving and debugging skills.
      - Expert level C programming.
      - Strong experience with a modern scripting language, Python preferred.
      - Comfort with Linux systems.
      - Experience with the git version control system.
    

Remote work possible for the right candidate in US or Western Europe.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
Andrew_Metail
Metail.com (Cambridge, UK) - Graphics Engineer, Web Application Engineers, Big
Data, and R&D Engineer

Metail builds a virtual 3D fitting room to help people buy the clothes that
fit when shopping online. We are a well funded startup and growing to meet our
ambition.

These are the full-time roles we have at Metail's engineering offices in the
centre of Cambridge, UK:

\- Senior Graphics Software Engineer (3D Visualisation, Direct3D, OpenGL, C++,
C#)

\- Senior Web Application Engineer (Frontend Javascript, CoffeeScript,
Backbone, Single page web apps)

\- Big Data Engineer (MapReduce, NoSQL, Clojure, Cascalog)

\- R&D Engineer (FE analysis, Machine learning, 3D Visualisation)

We also have UX/UI Designer and Product Manager roles in our London office.

You would be joining a highly focussed technical team in a startup that is
working with customers around the globe (Latin America, Europe, Far East). We
enjoy the technical challenges of our day job and often socialise together in
the evening. Cambridge itself is a great place to live and has a large tech
community.

Unfortunately we are not in a position to help with visas, so we mostly need
great engineers who are already eligible to work in the UK.

If you are interested, you can get more details at
[http://metail.com/jobs/](http://metail.com/jobs/) or apply by email to
jobs+hn14@metail.com.

------
meritt
Savvr - Portland, OR (No Remote) - Full-Time

Savvr provides large-scale data collection, analysis, and research for
institutional investors. We're self-funded and profitable. We're looking to
add talented and motivated engineers to our team. Rather than list specific
requirements, I'll just list the areas of experience and technologies we
currently utilize on a daily basis.

* PHP 5.5, modern code-base, back-end development, daemon processes, distributed workers, redis

* MySQL, PostgreSQL - Medium-to-advanced SQL techniques, proper normalization, tuning configuration for efficiency.

* Data-warehousing - Understanding large datastores, star-schemas, fact-dimensions, pros/cons of a RDBMS versus a document-storage engine, Hadoop, columnar databases, etc

* AWS - We utilize a number of AWS services (ec2, route 53, s3, rds, vpc, etc)

* Web/Mobile - We really dig into how the web and APIs (http, ssl/tls, soap, xml, rest, json, etc) operate on a deep technical level. Bonus points for web security, completing Stripe CTFs, reverse-engineering, packet sniffing, etc

* Excel - Very solid understanding of XLSX, auto-generation of spreadsheets, integration of dynamic data.

* Automation/testing We run a 24x7 platform and need to be confident things are running smoothly at all times.

If you feel you're strong in a few or more of these areas, we'd love to talk
to you. We provide competitive salary and benefits. We're a small company and
expanding our footprint here in Portland.

tim@savvr.com

------
FLGMwt
Spotlite - Chicago, IL - [http://www.spotlite.com/](http://www.spotlite.com/)
LOCAL

We're a rapidly growing startup that offers an easy-to-grok web application
for enrolling in employer-offered benefits. To give an idea of our disrupting
potential, our biggest competitor is paper (who remembers spending a few hours
filling out your address ten times during company onboarding?).

We're looking for many roles, most immediately a CTO, and a senior web
developer, but we're looking to hire all levels of developers, business
analysts, account managers, product owners, and probably more (I'll update
with a more definitive list from HR). If you're interested, send a line to
help@spotlite.com with your information and we'll get in touch. The career
listing on our site is getting updated today and tomorrow so there's nothing
on there right now, but email away.

Our stack is ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server and EventStore, RabbitMQ+MassTransit,
Jenkins, and Chef to name a few pieces.

We offer great benefits (we sell benefits so they're kind of a big deal to
us), incredible culture (hilarous people and hipchat's inline memes help and I
don't go a week without laughing to tears at least once), and smart, smart
people.

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco, CA

Join a small tight-knit engineering team that is changing how services are
bought and sold. Thumbtack's audacious dream is to do what eBay and Amazon did
for the consumer retail economy, but for the consumer services economy -- an
estimated $800B domestic market.

We value code with integrity, an earnest engagement with scaling the product
challenges we face, and a commitment to humility in the face of an ever-
changing market landscape. We code in Go, Python, and PHP. We're backed by
great investors from Google Capital and Sequoia.

Our office is in SoMa, SF: beautiful hardwood floors, natural light, roof
deck, and an easy commute from almost anywhere. Our chefs Aubrey and Ben
source food from around the Bay Area and cook fresh lunches and dinners daily.
We like board games and beer brewing, and sometimes we build robots on the
weekends.

We're hiring for data scientist, software software engineer, site reliability
engineer, iOS engineer, and summer interns.

H1-B visa and interns welcome.

Let me know if you'd like to learn more.

chris @ thumbtack.com

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

------
eugeneiiim
Blend | [https://blendlabs.com/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/jobs/) | San
Francisco | Software Engineer

The last 10 years saw a massive boom in the US real estate market fueled by
troubled loans buyers couldn’t afford. An even larger bust followed, with
losses of $2.8 trillion along with the homes of more than 14 million
Americans. While the economy has since improved, many processes within the
mortgage industry have not. Gains have been made primarily in paperwork and
manpower, not technology. Operations remain manual and slow and consumers are
not happy.

At Blend, we're fixing these problems by replacing the archaic software
currently in use at lending institutions with a modern system. We're applying
today's data analysis tools and consumer-grade UI/UX to streamline home
lending for both borrowers and banks and make the entire process more
transparent.

Our team of 20 includes engineers formerly at Palantir, Google, Stanford, MIT,
CMU, and Caltech, and we're backed by Peter Thiel, Formation 8, Andreessen
Horowitz, Max Levchin, and Lightspeed Ventures. Our stack includes NodeJS,
Spark, AngularJS, Python, and ElasticSearch.

------
alexose
Crimson Hexagon - Boston. Hiring UI/UX Designers and Engineers.

We use machine learning techniques to make sense of a vast reservoir of social
data. As one of the few companies with direct access to the Twitter Firehose
as well as the full Facebook and Google+ APIs, we face unique UI problems that
you'll help solve with your keen sense of design and attention to detail.
You'll be architecting new features and workflows that our customers will use
to pull valuable insight out of hundreds of billions of social media posts.

There's no precedent for a lot of what we do. Familiarity with modern
JavaScript frameworks is a plus, but not a requisite-- We value your ability
to think laterally, collaborate, communicate, and execute above everything. We
like people who have a background in freelancing. We also like people who come
to programming via nontraditional means.

Top pay, top benefits, located in Boston's Seaport district. We're big enough
not to be a monoculture, but small enough not to be a corporate cult.

Email me (alex at crimsonhexagon dot com) or check out our hiring page:
[http://goo.gl/oSIY3o](http://goo.gl/oSIY3o)

------
escherize
SparX - San Mateo, CA

    
    
        If you're a:
        * Software Engineers
        * Dev Ops
        * Data Scientists
        you should reach out.
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data-science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together.

We love people with strong fundamentals who can dive deep. We're a small team,
so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role, targeting over 50
million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a diverse and extremely
talented team of seasoned engineers and data-scientists. We are located in San
Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come visit or apply online
at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media - Boston, MA (relocation assistance available)

We're hiring a Lead Software Engineer for BostonGlobe.com.

You'll be responsible for the technical strategy of the site, lead a team of
talented developers, and be part of an organization that is recognized for its
groundbreaking innovations and its lasting impact on its community and the
world.

​We are looking for someone who has prior work experience leading technical
teams and working closely with senior management, and strong working knowledge
of the several of the following: WPO, SEO, SMO, Structured Data, WAI, SASS,
jQuery, SVN, Grunt, JSTL, REST, XML, JSON, Web Sockets, Brightcove API, Adobe
SiteCatalyst and data visualizations. Experience developing a critical, large
scale, RWD web site is key.

You can find the full job description and apply here:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH18/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH18/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=BOSTGLOB&cws=1&rid=107)

A year ago John Henry bought the Boston Globe, and we're making big moves now
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're also hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and
content directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to
help shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers)

------
eli
Industry Dive - Developer Intern - Washington, DC

We are a rapidly expanding mobile-focused B2B media startup. We have a staff
of writers and editors who cover breaking news, curate interesting content and
write original analysis for executives in industries like Education,
Marketing, Energy, and Retail. See
[http://www.retaildive.com](http://www.retaildive.com) for an example and
[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) for more about
us.

We use a variety of mostly open-source technology to create our products, but
the core infrastructure is written in Django. You will be responsible for
working with other developers to add features and fix bugs on our websites,
especially adding features to the CMS that writers & editors rely on. Prior
experience with Django/Python is desirable but not required.

The ideal candidate:

    
    
        + Has demonstrated interest and ability in building cool software.
    
        + Is good at multitasking and has great communication skills.
    
        + Is self-motivated and entrepreneurial.
    

To apply: Send a resume along with a brief note explaining why you think you'd
be a good fit and what you availability is to eli-at-industrydive.com. And
feel free to email me with any questions.

\------------------------------

We are also seeking:

    
    
        * Data Mining internship
    
        * Full time python developer
    
        * Full time & freelancer business writers/editors
    
        * Marketing Programs Associate
    
        * Design intern
    

More here:
[http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/)

------
fasteddie
SEGA / Three Rings Design - San Francisco, Madison, and Philadelphia

We are looking for engineers with mobile experience to work our new slate of
games currently in development.

==Responsibilities==

Ownership of server components and client-side game features Contribution to
game design, reusable code projects

==Skills & Requirements==

2-4 years professional experience Experience shipping games on iOS and Android

A broad understanding of major game systems – graphics, client/server,
physics, etc.

Knowledge of Java, C# or similar languages Familiarity with Unix environments
and SQL (MySQL, Postgres)

Knowledge of good software engineering practices and a willingness to learn

A solid academic background, not necessarily in Software Engineering

==Bonus Points==

Experience with mobile 3D Graphics Experience in Unity

==About Three Rings Design, Inc.==

Three Rings has expertise in MMO development and mobile games. We work in
small teams of 5-8 engineers to make amazing things. We encourage autonomy and
personal ownership. We are a studio in the SEGA family, whose strong backing
and commitment to quality allows us to continue to create innovative and
exciting online and mobile games.

We believe that good work gets done as part of a balanced life. We encourage
new ideas and creativity. Our office is a fun, friendly place, complete with a
fully stocked kitchen, a steampunk submarine and other geeky goodies. We live
for games and are looking for people who share our passion. Sound interesting?
Send your resume and cover letter to jobs@sega.net!

-Eddie

~~~
Praesidium
Are you considering remote positions?

------
ryan_f
20spokes - Chicago, IL - Full-Time, Remote

20spokes is hiring experienced Ruby on Rails Developers. We are a Chicago-
based (remote is available) development agency that has been steadily growing
for the past 4 years. We are always exploring the best and right technologies
for projects. 20spokes was started so that we could focus providing the best
value for our clients and our people. We also have several home grown products
of our own.

We are a small team with a huge priority on work/life balance. Developers at
20spokes are given a lot of responsibility of their projects and education is
an important factor of our everyday work.

Our development stack is a mix of Ruby on Rails, Backbone, Angular, Ember,
Java, Go, and IOS (mobile).

Check out our mission statement - [http://www.20spokes.com/mission-
statement/](http://www.20spokes.com/mission-statement/)

If interested please reach us at
[http://www.20spokes.com/careers/](http://www.20spokes.com/careers/) or email
us at jobs@20spokes.com. Include Hacker news in the subject and tell us a
little about yourself.

------
luisrudge
Way2 Technology - Florianopolis, Brazil - relocation offered

We have two products that, combined, help Brazil's energy market to keep
working and growing.

We are looking for awesome programmers to expand our dev team.

Our company is agile for real. We have dev teams that are open, creative and
ship quality code. Our software enables Energy Companies to save resources,
increase revenue and be a better electricity provider. We push the World
forward creating the software required for a smarter and greener grid.

You will be part of a team of expert developers working with cutting edge .NET
Technologies.

Tech stack: ASP.NET MVC 5 Oracle AWS Azure MongoDB Dataflow Library
Asynchronous programming \--------------------------------------------

Required: Being a passionate developer Desire to work in an agile environment
(Scrum, XP, etc…) \--------------------------------------------

Salary and Benefits: 13 salaries a year (in December, you get 1/12 extra for
every month you've worked the year) + bonus food and commutation allowance 30
days of paid vacation + 33% extra pay that month awesome health insurance plan
(including dental) budget for training, conferences and self-improvement best
italian espresso of the town Fast i7 notebook with 16GB RAM and 256G SSD
Flexible working hours \--------------------------------------------

for lots more information about the city, the job and the company:
[http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-
smart-d...](http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-smart-
developers-like-you?hn=8681040)

apply: [http://tinyurl.com/way2rocks](http://tinyurl.com/way2rocks)

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Backend JavaScript Developer \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

2\. Sales Engineer / Consultant \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959)

3\. Junior software developer (JS or ruby) \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27139](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27139)

4\. Software Engineer intern \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27140](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27140)

5\. Technical copywriter \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27054](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27054)

6\. Sales Manager \-
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27142](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27142)

~~~
pdmccart
Hey, I'm a NYC-based Javascript Developer but I'm looking to move to Berlin in
January and I think I'd be a great fit for your Junior JS developer role.
(Also I have EU citizenship :p)

Would you mind exchanging info? Contentful looks like a really great place to
work.

~~~
pdmccart
My email address is patrick.d.mccarthy@gmail.com, bis später

------
amitkumar01
Glance | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) (Can sponsor H1B) | Android and Full-Stack
Engineers

== Our Mission ==

Redefine the mobile ecosystem by making mobile content easily accessible and
discoverable...like pagerank did for the web.

== About Us ==

We’re a seed-stage company started by serial entrepreneurs with backgrounds in
mobile and machine learning. We’re backed by prominent investors including
Reid Hoffman, Mike Maples, Greylock and NEA. We’re developing the equivalent
of pagerank for mobile to help billions of users connect with the best content
on their phones.

The platform we’re building is ambitious and the problems we’re working on are
hard and interesting. After all, who wants to build just another mobile app?
Our approach is built on a data driven contextual platform and elegant UX.

== We’re Hiring ==

* Senior Android Engineers - You are passionate about writing code and want to solve complex and interesting problems. You don’t want to work on “just another mobile app”. You’re up to the challenge of pushing the platform to do things others thought impossible and not afraid of wading directly through AOSP source code.

* Full-Stack Engineers - You’re a polyglot engineer and care about building high-quality massively scalable systems. You have experience building scalable server architectures that are fast + efficient and enjoy creating tools to process and gain insights from large sets of data

===

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and making
something people will use daily we would love to talk. Compensation is
competitive, including benefits and equity.

To apply, email your resume (and GitHub/code links if you have) to
jobs@helloglance.com

------
cpenner461
Digital Reasoning -- Nashville // New York // Washington DC // London

Digital Reasoning is a leader in cognitive computing. We build software that
understands human communication - in many languages, across many domains, and
at enormous scale. Some tools/technologies we use: NLP, machine learning,
Java, Python, Rails, Javascript, Hadoop, AWS/EC2, Agile methodology. We
recently closed our Series C round
([http://www.digitalreasoning.com/buzz/digital-reasoning-
raise...](http://www.digitalreasoning.com/buzz/digital-reasoning-
raises-24-million-in-series-c-round-led-by-goldman-sachs-credit-suisse-next-
investors.1129885)) and are expanding our team on several fronts.

Currently hiring software engineers, data scientists, DevOps, QA, and more:

>
> [http://www.digitalreasoning.com/careers](http://www.digitalreasoning.com/careers)

Apply directly to positions on our site, or feel free to ping me (charlie dot
penner at digitalreasoning.com) with any questions.

------
asolove
Webs - Washington, DC

Webs helps small and micro businesses find new customers. We build tools that
let brand-new foodtrucks or self-employed crafters create beautiful websites,
online stores, and social media profiles.

You can read [http://webs.com/careers](http://webs.com/careers) to learn more
about our culture and benefits, or email me at adam@webs.com with questions.

We've been around for ten years and have tens of millions of users. Plus we're
ambitious about the design tools we give our users. So we work on some fun
projects:

\- Build a WYSIWYG web page editor that runs fast in the user's browser.

\- Take full-size webpages and automatically convert them to responsive sites,
intelligently preserving as much of the arbitrary user styling as possible.

\- Replace a complex, overburdened rendering pipeline with a scalable
architecture using distributed actors.

Right now we're looking for a few positions:

\- Rails developer (interest in frontend and product development a plus)

\- Frontend developer (interest in React.js a plus)

\- Experienced Java developer (Spring/Hibernate a plus)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Software Engineers, DevOps Engineer,
Data Developers

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available. We are
a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

All of the positions in the title are available in either Boston or DC.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive workplace; we have a fun and
inclusive company culture, where we value teamwork, professional development,
and work-life balance. We have your usual tech company perks whether you are a
veteran or just getting started in your career, including blowing off steam on
a softball field, food and drinks in the office on Fridays while watching team
demo videos, generous parental leave, enjoying periodic company retreats to
warm places with beaches (just got back from Puerto Rico), and casual Friday
every day.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Who do you sell to other than the Democrats themselves? And how do you tend to
feel about those with leanings too far left for the Democratic Party?

~~~
itsdrewmiller
We work with a lot of labor organizations and non-profits, as well as
progressive international political parties. As far as our staff goes, the
politically active ones tend to be further left than the median Democrat in my
estimation, but probably fewer radicals than you might expect. We also have
plenty of folks for whom politics isn't the primary motivation for working
here.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Awesomeness. I'll probably be in touch, though I have to see about the timing.
Since I'll be available March at the earliest, when is a good time to actually
get in contact?

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

Seeking Senior and Junior software engineers.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship.

Our calling is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications,
APIs, products and services.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs.html)

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies - Palo Alto, CA
[http://www.palantir.com](http://www.palantir.com). We build data fusion
platforms for integrating, managing, and securing any kind of data, at massive
scale. On top of these platforms, we layer applications for fully interactive,
human-driven, machine-assisted analysis.

Build Systems/Internal Tools: The Internal Tools team at Palantir owns
continuous integration, artifact & dependency management, build tools, source
code management, and much more. We use a combination of open-source software
(e.g. Gerrit, Jenkins, Ivy, Gradle), third-party enterprise software (e.g.
Atlassian Bamboo and Stash), and in-house magic to develop robust and scalable
systems.
[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000002LiKaAAK)

Questions? Drop me an email at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
RaizlabsTalent
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com) \- Boston, MA and
Oakland, CA

Mobile Strategy, Design, and Development

What you'll do at Raizlabs:

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers (iOS and
Android), Web Developers (RoR, Angular, etc.), and user experience/user
interface (UX/UI) designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence product
direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s, Localytics,
RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot.

We’ve worked in a diverse array of fields ranging from education to medical
wearables and are always playing with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way.

Sounds like fun, right?

Check out our openings and apply:
[http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/) or
email me directly with questions: anik.das@raizlabs.com

~~~
graiz
Adding the Android keyword to this post as I'm sure people do a lot of CTRL+F.
We're currently looking for a number of Android developer, especially senior
engineers to join our team @raizlabs both in Boston and in Oakland. Check the
above links for added job details.

------
jgadbois
360 Quote LLC ­ Tampa, FL + Various REMOTE Locations

====== Who We Are ==========

We are an 8­ year old company that owns and operates a portfolio of web
properties and mobile apps primarily in the health & fitness, insurance, and
webmaster services spaces. We are self-­funded and profitable. Some of our
flagship properties include WeightTraining.com (soon to be Exercise.com),
CarInsuranceComparison.com, and CalculatorPro.com. We are a Christian company
with a strong commitment to our employees, communities, and those around us.

We are growing fast in the health & fitness space under our WeightTraining.com
(soon to be Exercise.com) brand. Our goal is threefold:

1\. Build the world's best workout logger and workout delivery model on 3
platforms: web, iPhone, and Android.

2\. Become the leader in creating, planning, and logging workouts in the
professional market: trainers, strength coaches, gym owners, and athletes.

3\. Create a very reliable, very easy to use, and very intuitive solution for
anyone who exercises: from beginners to advanced athletes, from Zumba class
attendees to powerlifters, from CrossFitters to at­ home Pilates enthusiasts.

If you meet the following criteria, we would love for you to join us!

== REMOTE Position Available: ==

=== Full­Stack Web Developer ===

* Ruby on Rails backend * Ember.js for front-end applications * Preference given to candidates with experience scaling and building APIs,

== REMOTE Position Available: ==

=== iOS & Android Developer ====

Looking for a mobile developer to work on both our iOS and Android
applications. This would include implementation of new features, working with
the API team, and maintaining the existing applications.

Contact info@weighttraining.com for more information.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
AndrewKemendo
Visidraft (www.visidraft.com).

Contact me directly and mention you saw us on HN: Andrew@visidraft.com

We are leading the revolution in Architectural, Engineering and Construction
(A/E/C) Sales, Project Management and Design by fusing 3D CAD with Augmented
Reality.

Our team is small (CTO, CEO, three contractors) and we need to expand!

Headquartered in Cheverly, MD (1 Mi from D.C.) we are hiring part time with
the possibility of full time by January. Remote work is fine for iOS and CAD
positions however we prefer +- 4 hours from EST.

Positions:

Lead iOS engineer ($70-90k):

\- Needs to be able to turn our C++ into Obj C

\- Needs to know iOS memory management like no one else

\- Experience with 3D rendering (OpenGL preferred) is awesome

\- Experience developing/implementing APIs also huge

\- Fluent English and with excellent communications required

A/E/C Sales & Business Development ($70-90k) Must be in the D.C. metro area

\- Must have extensive experience in A/E/C as Architect, Project manager,
Construction Engineer or A/E/C sales/BD

\- Must be expert at developing presentations and speaking to large groups

\- Ideally have a large network of stakeholders in the A/E/C market

\- Must be an amazing negotiator

3D CAD Modelers ($50-70k)

\- Needs to be expert in texture baking and polygon optimization

\- Should be expert with 3D Max

\- Experience with Revit, Sketchup and AutoCad is major perk

\- Fluent English and with excellent communications required

For every position, applicants need to be self starters and take general
direction.

~~~
robbyking
This is a serious question: are your salaries competitive for that area? Your
lead iOS engineers make far less than most staff (entry level) iOS engineers
in SF. I ask because my wife and I are thinking of possibly moving to Virginia
in a year or so.

~~~
Bahamut
That does not sound competitive for the DC area - lead frontend engineers make
$120k+ easily around the area, I find it hard to believe more than $90k can't
be offered to an iOS lead.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
There are definitely DC area companies paying those salaries, but they are
much more established and well funded (of course) and for seed size companies
in the area we are competitive. Note what I mentioned about our team size.

Our salaries will rise as we grow past the bootstrap/seed phase.

------
diggan
Typeform.com - Barcelona, Spain - Frontend/Backend developer (also other
positions, check out the link in the bottom)

Typeform is creating new ways to create forms on the web. We are heavily
focused on great UX with the user in mind and we’re now looking for the best
developers we can find us to help us build a scalable and maintainable front
and backend.

As an engineer at Typeform, you should have a solid understanding of software
architecture and design patterns. You should know OOP from the inside out and
would be great if you have a strong desire to innovate, learn about new
technologies and be ready to take a part in the building of the product.

As a front-end engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the front-end platform at Typeform.

As a back-end, you will need to be able to build and design large scale
applications for our platform to support millions of form responses and
provide realtime information analysis.

Read some stuff about what we done lately:

Online Survey And Form Builder Typeform Raises €1.2M -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/typeform-
raises/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/typeform-raises/)

Getting real survey answers out of smart, busy people -
[https://medium.com/@mia/getting-real-survey-answers-out-
of-s...](https://medium.com/@mia/getting-real-survey-answers-out-of-smart-
busy-people-778f5a98e4c6)

Typeform Makes Web Forms Interesting Again -
[http://techinch.com/blog/Typeform](http://techinch.com/blog/Typeform)

Apply here:
[https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU](https://jobs.typeform.com/to/e7NNgU)

Or contact me directly at victor@typeform.com if you have any questions before
applying.

------
rcodesmith
Encanto Squared - Chicago, IL (Chicago area locals only) - Full Time -
[http://encanto.github.io/blog/encanto-
engineering/](http://encanto.github.io/blog/encanto-engineering/)

Encanto Squared is a fully funded startup with existing customers serving the
Enterprise market. We're developing business intelligence products for our
customers that give them unique insights into their business.

We put particular emphasis on developing products that have a superior user
experience that is fast, easy to use and intuitive, because we know a product
with every imaginable feature is worthless if it doesn't get used.

Role: We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer that will be involved in
all phases of development, including working with business analysts on
refining requirements, giving estimates, design, implementation and helping
lead the development team. This person will also work closely with us to help
shape our future technical direction of the company, identifying what
technologies we should be evaluating, and carrying out those evaluations.

Technical Skills:

\-- Node.js : Experience developing apps and services on Node.js

\-- Express : Experience with Express or similar web application frameworks

\-- JavaScript, CoffeeScript : We make extensive use of JavaScript, and are
looking for JavaScript gurus. Experience with CoffeeScript and other
alternatives also good.

\-- TDD : Experience with TDD practices and frameworks such as Mocha, Selenium

\-- NoSQL databases : Experience with NoSQL databases such as Cassandra,
MongoDB

\-- Experience with a JavaScript-based single-page UI framework/libraries,
such as AngularJS, Polymer, or similar

\-- Experience with current web technologies : e.g. HTML5, SVG, CSS,
WebSockets

\-- Experience with visualization libraries such as D3.js

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big data and web infrastructure - we're big users of hive, impala, and hadoop

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

~~~
halflings
I've sent you a mail in October, and another one in November, and still no
answer... so I'm going to give it another go. Would be great to have feedback.
(interested in your machine learning / recommendations positions. sounds
exciting!)

------
akhudek
DiligenceEngine Inc. | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |Remote possible

Clojure DevOps Engineer

DiligenceEngine Inc. is a Toronto-based startup using machine learning to
automate legal work. We’re looking for a DevOps engineer to help us manage and
automate our technology stack. Our team is small, pragmatic, and inquisitive;
we love learning new technologies and balance adoption with good analysis. We
prefer to hire in the Toronto area, but also welcome remote work in a time
zone within North America.

Primary skills we are looking for:

\- proficiency with scripting for automating tasks (we use Python and a bit of
Bash)

\- proficiency in Linux systems administration

\- knowledge of system security

\- proficiency with PostgreSQL administration

\- knowledge of managing clusters and highly available systems, especially
PostgreSQL

Skills that are nice to have:

\- some Clojure experience

\- familiarity with Docker

\- building distributable virtual machines

Responsibilities:

\- approximately 50% systems administration and 50% development

\- required to be on-call at some times

\- maintaining and extending cluster manager software

\- automating build and deployment processes

\- automating testing processes

Don’t worry if you are only experimenting with Clojure or other nice to have
skills, we’re happy to help you learn. Development tasks vary depending on
your strengths and interests. Everything from working with our clustering
software to the web service is an option. We are really interested in someone
who sees an opportunity to automate something, helps us work out the kinks,
and takes the initiative and does it.

To apply, send an email to jobs@diligenceengine.com with your resume and links
to previous work.

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.

Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for developers experienced with both Ruby on Rails and
JavaScript - [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

We're also looking for project managers -
[http://www.foraker.com/careers/jobs-project-
manager-2014/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/jobs-project-manager-2014/)

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada (Full time, no-remote)

=================

Looking to hire Web & Mobile (Mobile Web / Cordova) Software Engineers, QA
Managers, Engineering Team Leads. Email me at bijan@eventmobi.com

==================

We at EventMobi develop an event technology platform to help events &
conferences create their own mobile apps, event registration, live polling,
gamification, and more to manage their events more easily.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded with a team of
~55 in Toronto and Berlin and yet with no outside capital we’re massively
profitable and on an incredible growth path with companies like Intel, Disney
and the LinkedIn using us for their event app needs.

We use a distributed SOA architecture exposed through a (Python) RESTful API
to feed our Node & AngularJS applications – from our mobile apps, to the app-
building services, real-time chat / mapping services and tons more.

In the past year we’ve more than tripled our growth & our software now
services 5000+ events and millions of users worldwide. We’re expecting that
growth to continue again (while still being bootstrapped with no funding) and
if you are interested in helping us scale, and meet the next set of
challenges, let’s chat!

We're a very fast-paced company, and we need energetic, creative individuals
looking for an opportunity to grow with a young startup, get your hands dirty,
and provide your insight in all aspects of cloud services, mobile and web
development, and help with every aspect of a startups’ technology
infrastructure. Hopefully you also have some familiarity with our tech stack -
Python, AngularJS, NodeJS, MySQL, Redis, WebSockets, RSpec, Docker, Ansible as
our main tools.

You can get to know us better through our video
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video)
or you can email me to chat more in detail! bijan at eventmobi com

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. OK to relocate exceptional candidates.

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities. We're a
VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in London with a
team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Infrastructure engineer. Be responsible for our platform in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* Linux kernel engineers

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

* UX/UI engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

~~~
zerr
Hey there, you're so eagerly looking for engineers, maybe it is time to put
some REM0TE in your postings? ;)

~~~
svec
Unfortunately we don't support remote employees right now.

Our products are physical robots, and we all need access to a lot of prototype
hardware that is hard to replicate or use remotely.

~~~
RickS
.... I smell a killer startup idea in there.

------
wwarren
ANDROID LEAD ENGINEER (full time, local area preferred)

SceneDoc - [https://scenedoc.com](https://scenedoc.com) \- Greater Toronto
Area, Canada

    
    
      What We Do
      -----------------------------
    

SceneDoc is a smartphone/tablet-based software platform which provides law
enforcement and public safety personnel a highly secure, accurate and
consistent means of documenting crime, accident and other incident scenes.

Our platform is comprised of a highly configurable mobile application together
with cloud-based backend and administration system

    
    
      What we're looking for
      -----------------------------
    

A highly motivated Android expert who can manage the development of our
Android mobile offering (onshore/offshore team). The app you help to create
will be in the hands of front line law enforcement and public safety officers
documenting real incident scenes.

We're looking for people with the ability to really hone in on the security
aspects of our platform and help to ensure that our app is rock solid, stable,
secure and as bug-free as possible.

You'll be working closely with the engineering teams for the server side and
the iOS application so ensure that the platform is consistent. You'll be
helping to make big decisions that affect the roadmap of all our core product
offerings.

    
    
      Our tools
      -----------------------------
    
      - Git/GitHub
      - Jenkins for builds and CI
      - Apache Thrift for our API
      - Java
      - Toolchain/IDE up to you!
    
      Location/Environment
      -----------------------------
    

All our engineering people work remotely 2 days per week and work together at
"The HiVE" in Burlington
([http://burlingtonhive.com/](http://burlingtonhive.com/)) the rest of the
time (on average). We'd prefer someone who can also handle this arrangement.

Email me at will.warren@scenedoc.com if interested, I'd love to talk to you!

------
madjack74
Lighter Capital - Seattle, WA, Full stack and front end engineers (.net)

Lighter Capital is a small, technology-focused private corporate finance
company with big ambitions. We are changing the way small business funding
works.

We are a VC backed start-up with a small empowered development team. Engineers
at Lighter Capital are true owners of their projects. They work directly with
the biz team to design and build .net web apps using rapid prototyping and
then test and release as they see fit. No 100 page specifications. No
engineering by committee.

To succeed at Lighter Capital you need to be not only adept at our stack (C#,
MVC, Javascript, HTML) but independent and driven enough to see your project
to through to the finish without a lot of hand holding.

If this seems like the right fit for you, email jroper {at} lightercapital.com

------
AlexWest
Viadeo | San Francisco | Software Engineer (Backend) |
[http://www.viadeo.com/](http://www.viadeo.com/)

Work for a successful French web company in a startup environment at our SF
office.

Viadeo is looking for a Backend Software Engineer.

\------About us----------------

We are a professional social network with more than sixty million users
worldwide, leading the market in France and China, and continuing to grow,
with a public introduction on the Paris stock exchange in the summer of 2014.

The SF office is located near Union Square and consists of a small, autonomous
team that is equipped with the skills needed to conceive, develop and roll-out
its own projects. We value a fail-fast approach by facing the customer early
in the development process, making small iterations and by continuously
improving our processes.

\-----Our Development Process-------

-Our stack: Java, MySQL, ElasticSearch, HBase, Node, Ember, Backbone

-We practice agile development: two week sprints, quick daily stand ups, actionable retrospectives, and iterate.

-We love TDD (tests help us sleep at night).

-A/B testing - We experiment and measure each product modification to make better decisions

\------Culture-----------

-We support your growth: attend conferences, meetups, purchase developer resources, share knowledge across Viadeo tech guilds

-Enjoy the lunch Viadeo buys you in the sun on our rooftop

-Daily post-lunch Mario Kart session

-We take our table-tennis seriously

-You will also learn a lot of French curse words

Check out our blog to learn more:
[http://engineering.viadeo.com/blog/2014/11/08/software-
engin...](http://engineering.viadeo.com/blog/2014/11/08/software-engineer-san-
francisco/)

Introduce yourself @ find-and-connect@viadeo.com

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu |
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring)

Full Time Engineers | Downtown San Francisco (near the Montgomery BART
Station)

We have a very agile group of 12 engineers at Academia.edu in Downtown SF. I
joined them because I really respect the problems that they are working on.
Are you aware of how inefficient, inaccurate, slow and costly, scientific
publishing is? In fact, the vast majority of peer-reviewed scientific research
that gets published is actually not reproducible. Imagine a world where
scientists can share their research more quickly, obtain greater peer-review
coverage, and innovate faster. I joined because I wanted to contribute to
building this disruptive Open Science platform.

Below you can find some more info about the company and the general mission of
Open Science below if you're interested in the subject.

The tech stack here consists of Rails, Coffeescript, Backbone, PostgreSQL,
hosted on AWS. I'd like to tell you more about our team so ping me at
ashley@academia.edu so we can set up a quick call.

Ashley J.

More about the company:

According to EdTech Magazine we are tech underdogs who are “key disruptors
among open-access publishers.”

[http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-
ac...](http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-access-
journal-underdogs-take-aging-academic-publications)

And we are viewed by Wired as “a key player in the movement toward open access
scientific publishing.”

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-
the-l...](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-the-last-
obstacle-for-open-access-science/)

We have 15MM users who support our mission and we are growing 10% per month.
We are financially backed with $17MM by top VCs including Khosla Ventures,
True Ventures and Spark Capital.

------
gumby
castAR is looking for looking for hot MEs, EEs, robot / vision and gaming
hackers in Mountain View.

We are a small, dedicated team of 10 hackers with experience in building
hardware, software and successful companies. If you're a GNU hacker you might
know me, or you may know one of our founders, Jeri Ellsworth, renowned hacker
and maker. We are building a fun, no bull, buzzword-free business.

We make amazing AR glasses that make a 3D, holographic world that springs from
your table, wall or other objects. Unlike VR, these images are part of your
world: you see them mixed in with real objects and other people so you can
work or play together. You can move around freely and look at virtual objects
from all sides. Since you look at a normal distance, we don't have the near
eye issues (distortion, nausea etc) of VR and since our glasses are open and
light you can wear them and play for hours. (You can also play VR games as
well). Our focus is not only the big "AAA" games -- it's in our DNA to support
social, user-generated content and make it possible for hackers to do things
we can't imagine ourselves. We have a lot of fun things in our pipeline.

We make and are shipping real hardware (yes, to paying customers). To date
we're funded by our kickstarter (2.5X subscribed -- one of the first to exceed
a million) and three large angels (so no high-priced, VC-diluted options yet).

If you enjoy hard work on fun engineering problems, come join us on the ground
floor as we build the next great user experience.

Check out our web site
[http://technicalillusions.com](http://technicalillusions.com) or our
kickstarter at
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/cast...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/castar-
the-most-versatile-ar-and-vr-system)

You can write to us at jobs[at]technicalillusions.com

------
cce_

        ##
        ## AppNeta - Providence, RI and Boston, MA
        ##   application performance monitoring startup seeks engineers interested
        ##   in making the web faster
        ##
    

AppNeta is an application performance company that strives to elegantly answer
questions about performance that developers and users face each day. We make
TraceView, which enables distributed tracing (like X-Trace, Google Dapper, or
Twitter Zipkin) for all major web servers, frameworks, languages, and
browsers, and provide a service that collects and analyzes that data to
provide beautiful charts, graphs, heatmaps, and request detail that help our
customers better understand their application performance in real time.

We are currently looking for full-stack and backend-focused engineers who are
interested in building innovative performance tools and helping us scale to
meet our ever-increasing faucet of customer traffic -- we currently process
tens of thousands of events per second. Our frontend is built with D3.js and
Angular, and our backend is almost entirely Python, a bit of C++, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, EC2, DynamoDB, Google BigQuery, S3, SQS, Hadoop, Celery, SQLAlchemy,
etc.

We sit atop mountains of data and strive to provide intelligent, actionable
insights for our customers about the performance of their app's code &
servers. Processing & visualizing it all at scale is a big challenge, and
we’re looking for talented engineers to help us. We're especially interested
in engineers with experience dealing with large amounts of data in Python.

TraceView grew out of a Google-Ventures-funded startup called "Tracelytics"
and continues as a tight-knit, smart team backed by a strong, growing company
that is investing heavily in our product's future. Our application engineering
team is made up of several engineers each in Boston and Providence, with our
instrumentation team based in Vancouver.

For more info:
[http://www.appneta.com/about/careers](http://www.appneta.com/about/careers)
or contact me: Chris Erway, Chief Architect (cce@appneta.com)

------
morgante
Cafe | New York, NY | Remote possible

At Cafe, we're building tools for scalable storytelling: we're improving the
quality of writing on the internet through technology. With great publishing
tools (our CMS is awesome) and sophisticated analytics (we're building systems
which crawl the social graph to discover the appropriate audience for every
story), we're helping great writers to reach massive audiences.

We're hiring software engineers & data developers. If you'd like to make the
web a better place while using cutting edge tools (Docker in production,
isomorphic javascript, etc.), please get in touch!

More info here: [http://www.cafe.com/careers](http://www.cafe.com/careers)

------
calpaterson
Inplaymaker - West London (Hammersmith) - Software engineer or Junior software
engineer (backend)

We're a small (~8 people) startup working on a mixture of our own products and
commissions. These are all mobile apps supported by REST APIs. The most
significant is a tinder-style fashion app to be released in the next couple of
weeks.

It's important that you have:

\- Experience with Test-Driven Design

\- Experience with *nix

\- Computer Science fundamentals including data structures and algorithms

\- Interest in agile methods

It would be helpful if you:

\- Have some interest in configuration automation and the DevOps movement

\- Have some interest in RESTful APIs

\- Already know how to use git

\- Have some interest in relational database design

\- Have some interest in machine learning and/or natural language processing

What we use:

\- Python (with Flask)

\- PostgreSQL (with SQLAlchemy)

\- CentOS

Email your CV with a note explaining why you're interested to:

cal.paterson@inplaymaker.com

~~~
frontsideair
Are you rem0te-friendly? (Edited, so it won't show up on searches.)

~~~
calpaterson
No, sorry! We are potentially friendly for working from home

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics data -- we track every boat on
the water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we
can know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time.

The problem -> To try to decrease costs, carries have been increasing the size
of container ships. The only problem there is that as container ships get
larger, the variability in the global supply chain goes up (e.g. a large ship
being late causes a headache to more people than a small one).

How we fix it -> We track every ship on the water and run a bunch of analysis
on our data sets so that we can help our customers smooth out the rough edges.
(One company we're working with spends 6.5 mil every month on “late fees”
because of these rough edges).

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails +
hadoop/EMR (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android in the near term

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)!

Looking for help on hardware and data science sides! (also looking for
experimentalists for fun hedge fund stuff)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io!

------
hazzadous
Arachnys - London, UK -
[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs) (Full time,
permanent)

We're building the next generation of international business research tools -
lots of data, heaps of automation, Hadoop, ElasticSearch, etc.

We have several open positions but front-end engineers - preferably with
experience managing and testing large front-end codebases - are particularly
welcome.

Our new offices near Angel station are particularly beautiful (all credit to
our hosts GoCardless). We are profitable and growing in a very different,
technically complex market.

Send founders@arachnys.com a link to your github if you'd like to be
considered.

------
CurtHagenlocher
My team at Microsoft builds the query federation engine that's behind the
Power Query addin for Excel. We're a team of eight that's looking to add 2-3
devs. Some links to job descriptions:

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162282](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162282)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162286](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162286)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162294](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=162294)

------
martinlanden
FRONT END DEV AT APPRL HQ IN STOCKHOLM - [http://apprl.com](http://apprl.com)

APPRL is on a mission to turn online shopping into a connected experience, by
developing a smart & powerful toolbox for digital publishers to integrate
commerce into their content.

We’re now looking for a UX-/design-/product-loving front end developer who
wants to take a central role in taking our product to the next level in our
international expansion. (Europe, US, South America) If you are knowledgable
in backend dev as well, Python/Django specifically that is meriting.

Contact: Martin Landén, Co-founder & CEO, martin@apprl.com

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

Django/AngularJS/Coffeescript/Elasticsearch/AWS/D3/NLTK/...!

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience

\- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using
Elasticsearch and NLP

\- Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse
datasets

\- Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing
strategies

Our daily routine includes:

\- Full-team standups every morning

\- A mix of individual feature ownership and pair programming, with everyone
working full-stack

\- Agile two-week cycles with continuous integration and seamless deployment

\- Professional development: hack nights, conferences, meetups and speaking
opportunities

\- Daily catered lunch and tug-of-war sessions with Maven, the office corgi

Our current tech stack includes:

\- Python, Django, Flask

\- AngularJS, CoffeeScript

\- D3 for visualization, NLTK for NLP

\- Elasticsearch, Redis, PostgreSQL, Celery

\- AWS, Git, Docker, Fig, Bower, Gulp, Ansible, Fabric…

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

Join our Monthly Challenge to learn a new technology every month:
challenge.hackpad.com

------
spicyj
khanacademy.org - Mountain View, CA - remote is a possibility

Non-profit trying to change education.

A note we got last week:

==================================

I only have a bachelor's degree in IT and I can only find "boring" jobs
because of that even if my actual job can seem cool on paper.

I watched Cosmos and other sciences/physics stuff and was always amazed by
that kind of knowledge. I tried to understand a bit more about the physics but
lacked the mathematical knowledge. I looked for ways to refresh my memory and
discovered Khan Academy.

Khan Academy made me fall in love mathematics. The master challenge are
amazing, I spend 20-30h a week on Khan Academy while working full time and
saving money because...

I will go back to school next year to try to get a degree in Physics.

==================================

Every month we get letters like this from people everywhere who are thankful
for our free, high-quality content. Most of you know Sal's videos, but we also
have thousands of videos from other teachers, partnerships with the likes of
MoMA, the Met, and the Aspen Institute, plus a huge library of interactive
exercises. More than 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

Read about the work we're doing:

[http://www.brianbondy.com/blog/id/168/sql-on-khan-academy-
en...](http://www.brianbondy.com/blog/id/168/sql-on-khan-academy-enabled-by-
sqlite-sqljs-asmjs-and-emscripten/)

[http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

[http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

 _We 're especially looking for mobile devs and product designers_ but we have
other positions open too (both technical and not) -- take a look and see what
suits you.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
say you're coming from HN. Reply here if you have questions.

------
geori
LOCATION - JACKSON, MS or REMOTE

We're a small agile team that gives our engineers a ton of freedom and
responsibility in developing apps, which include a messaging product and a
social intelligence product. We are very open about communication and even the
most junior engineer has a voice. EdgeTheory is an Angular.js shop and our
backend runs in Ruby (Sinatra).

[Front End Engineer]

Skills we're looking for

* JavaScript Frameworks (Angular, Ember, Backbone)

* CSS compiler knowledge (Sass, LESS)

* Responsive Design (Bourbon Neat, Twitter Bootstrap, etc)

* Experience with a version control system

Bonus Points

* Strong design sense and excellent taste

* Rails - know your templates (ERB, HAML, etc)

* Visualization Experience (d3.js, etc)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@edgetheory.com

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany -- Ecosia -- User Experience Lead -- Full time / no remote.

We are a green startup from Berlin. Currently we are looking for a talented UX
lead to help us with our mission.

Want to help us end the deforestation while working with a friendly,
international team in a cozy office?

Take a look in here: [http://www.bcorporation.net/community/jobs-board/ecosia-
gmbh...](http://www.bcorporation.net/community/jobs-board/ecosia-gmbh-user-
experience-lead)

You can also read more about us:
[https://www.ecosia.org/what](https://www.ecosia.org/what)

------
arthurgibson
Boston, Software Engineer, Full-time. embed.ly/jobs , jobs@embed.ly

Embedly is looking for a software engineer to manage our growing video
analytics product. Your role will allow you to work with a firehose of real-
time events data, build APIs, and create analysis tools to surface actionable
information.

You would be joining a team of 9 fun people in Boston who like to work hard
and have a good time. We are offering a competitive salary, equity, 401k, and
health benefits. Shoot a note over to jobs@embed.ly with links to any social
coding profiles you are proud of, Linkedin, and/or resume.

embed.ly/jobs#engineer

------
mfontani
The Register - Server Side Perl Developer / Sysadmin [LOCAL]

Situation Publishing, owner of The Register (www.theregister.co.uk), is
looking for a full-time software developer/sysadmin to work on server side
Perl code and Debian-based servers.

You'll work in our Edinburgh office, doing a combination of software
development and on-going maintenance and tasks such as log reporting, server
monitoring, applying software updates and system tuning to ensure the
availability and quality of our online presence.

Required skills

\- Excellent English, communication skills, and the legal right to work in the
UK.

\- Experience writing Perl, or excellent skills in a similar language and be
happy to bend them to working with Perl

\- Debian/Ubuntu experience and comfort with the shell

\- Good knowledge of Apache

\- Comfort using software revision control (e.g. Git)

\- Comfort using SQL (“raw” and through abstractions like DBIx::Class)

Desired skills

\- Debian package management, and day to day system administration

\- MySQL and Postgres

\- (valid) HTML, Javascript and CSS

\- Familiarity and experience with server virtualisation

\- Testing and monitoring

\- Mail servers (e.g. Exim)

Broadly put, we favour open source: we use Debian/Ubuntu, Perl, Apache, Exim,
MySQL & Postgres in our stack. We rely heavily on Git for process and revision
control. We sometimes write our own tools. Our business is on the web, so
while HTML, Javascript, and CSS skills are not required they are desirable and
you would be expected to become familiar with them over time.

Our Edinburgh tech team is small, focused and has a good degree of autonomy,
so you need to be able to produce great work without a carrot or stick and be
comfortable communicating with the wider business via email, phone, instant
messaging and online tools such as Wikis and Google Docs.

See [http://jobs.perl.org/job/19066](http://jobs.perl.org/job/19066) for more
info & link to apply

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu | SF | Product Designer

We're building an Open Science platform to bring the world's research online
and available to all for free. We’re seeking intuitive Product Designers who
can see beyond our current execution. Product Design will be instrumental in
shaping the future of our product and company.

You’ll work directly with the CEO and VP of Product to create features from
concept to execution. You’ll also with our talented team of 12 Engineers to
build features for our community of 15,831,966 researchers.

Your Role as a Product Designer

-Conceptualize & define product strategies with our CEO & VP of Product

-Shape our Product Development process by developing and maintaining visual and experience design standards

-Elevate the existing product by creating interaction flows, beautiful interfaces, and our UI Kit

-Work on an exciting private beta feature that is changing the way academics discuss research

-Receive & provide design criticism

-Qualitatively and quantitatively test features with our Engineering team

You Should Have

-An online portfolio that illustrates your professional experience designing web applications

-Visual & experience design expertise

-A mastery of UI design tools such as Photoshop or Sketch

-The ability to apply your knowledge to solving extremely difficult UI challenges for millions of users

-A desire to take advantage of our unlimited budget for professional development by constantly learning and growing

It’d be Awesome to Have

-Front-end development experience. HTML & CSS would be great for prototyping. JavaScript experience would be amazing. -

-Back-end experience would drop our jaws.

-Management or hiring experience. You’ll be one of our first designers so being able to grow and lead a team would make you the ultimate unicorn.

-Mobile design experience.

How to Apply

Email your Dribbble profile or portfolio along with your LinkedIn profile or
resume to product@academia.edu

------
kevin_morrill
Mattermark (YC Summer 12) is looking for an Engineering Manager (San Francisco
location)

As Mattermark’s Engineering Manager, you will lead our team in making key
decisions on everything from distributed scraping to data architecture to the
way we represent our product on the web. We want someone who recognizes that
leading an engineering team is more than just running a Scrum process, and can
truly drive ownership, accountability and customer focus on the team. To be
successful, you need to be comfortable and excited about coding, and able to
command the respect of our talented engineering team. You’ll work closely with
our Director of Product and CTO to drive decision making and team strategy.

A bit more about our product: Right now, millions of knowledge workers wake up
every day and open their spreadsheets at consulting firms like McKinsey or VC
firms like Sequoia Capital. They manually mine data on the web to determine
what companies their clients should be investing in, selling to, etc. Our
product dramatically cuts down the time they spend manually researching these
companies by aggregating growth signals for hundreds of thousands of private
companies. With the right people, we believe Mattermark will become synonymous
with deal prospecting, and for many of our customers, it already has.

Interested? Email natasha@mattermark.com or apply here
[https://mattermark.com/jobs/](https://mattermark.com/jobs/).

------
samg
Imgur is hiring in San Francisco. We're the best place to explore, share and
discuss the internet's images. According to Alexa, we're the 13th largest site
in the US, with just 12 engineers today.

We're hiring for growth engineers, full stack engineers, Android engineers,
iOS engineers, javascript engineers and more.

Learn more here: [http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs)

Open positions:
[http://imgur.com/jobs/positions](http://imgur.com/jobs/positions)

or email me at sam@imgur.com

------
VicinitasTech
Boca Raton, FL | Vicinitas Cancer Care | SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR

Vicinitas Cancer Care (www.vicinitascancercare.com) is looking for a full time
on-site Windows Systems Administrator to help us build the technical backbone
of our new company. We have just deployed a highly-virtualized on premise
architecture to support our authentication, email, and phones (Active
Directory, Exchange 2013, Lync 2013, respectively) upon which we will build
the rest of our systems in a hybrid cloud model. We need your help to manage
and grow these existing systems and the new ones we are looking to utilize. An
ideal candidate has experience with Exchange, Lync, or both and is familiar
with Microsoft's cloud offerings.

We are a well-backed start-up of entrepreneurs and healthcare leaders who are
working to change the face of cancer care, one patient at a time. Vicinitas is
Latin for neighborhood and represents our model of making world-class cancer
care available to patients throughout the country in a setting close to home.
We bring a network of local oncologists and telemedicine-based integrative
specialist together with a nurse care manager to provide tightly-coordinate
care otherwise unavailable to the patients we treat.

This position will report directly to the Director of Technology (that's me!)
and will be the second technical team member. We are only a few months old and
looking for someone that is excited for this opportunity to grow with us. Join
me in changing the face of cancer - VicinitasTech@vcc-hope.com

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer \---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 1.5 million vacation homes in 50,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today.

\---About You--- You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding
creative solutions to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with
using it to make the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards
for yourself and you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and
inspire you to play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full
Stack Engineers to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will
have the freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical
direction of the site.

\---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP, Python, Ruby,
Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong knowledge of big
data, database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience with NoSQL and/or
RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code * Experience working
with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with XML, JSON, and REST *
Experience working with queueing systems such as RabbitMQ and Beanstalk *
[http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-
engineer](http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-engineer)

------
purephase
Industrial - Ottawa, ON (industrialagency.ca) - Senior Web Developer

We're currently looking for a Senior Web Developer to provide the necessary
leadership and technical expertise to help us take the next step in our
15-year evolution.

If you care about:

    
    
      - Working in an amazing team of designers, front and back-end developers and QA specialists
      - Providing technology leadership to the team and our clients
      - Professional development and self-motivated learning
      - Using best practices, tools, languages and frameworks; and
      - Contributing to open source projects during your day job
    

Then, the individual we're looking should have experience with:

    
    
      - Hands-on involvement in development, implementation and maintenance of websites, web applications and mobile applications
      - Experience working in and/or managing a technology team
      - Expert-level knowledge of relational or NoSQL databases such as MySQL, PostgreSQL or MongoDB
      - Expert-level knowledge of one or more of the following:
        - Ruby, PHP, Python, ASP.Net or any other commonly used web language
        - Rails, Laravel, Yii, CodeIgniter, Django, .Net or any other commonly used web framework
        - Objective-C, Swift, RubyMotion, Android SDK or any other mobile development technology
    

We invite enthusiastic and qualified applicants to submit their cover letter
and resume by email to: careers@industrialagency.ca

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. Here are some
job postings:

Data Scientist/Data Miner: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Senior Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/seni...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/senior-database-developer/)

Senior Systems Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/seni...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/senior-systems-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers.

Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
Sarean
Epic Games - Seattle/Bellevue, Washington -
[http://epicgames.avature.net/careers](http://epicgames.avature.net/careers)

Epic Games is in the business of creating fun games we want to play and
building the art and tools we need to bring those games to life. We provide
our engine tech to developers around the world, and consistently strive to
stay on the cutting edge of our industry. We iterate to improve everything,
every day: our games, our technology, our processes, even our workspace and
people. This unrelenting focus on innovation and quality defines us.

In Washington, we are actively recruiting for

* Backend Engineers to design, implement, and iterate on scalable, secure, highly available backend services. Should be fluent in Java or other OOP language, have experience with secure, scalable system architectures and deployments, cloud technologies, and noSQL. Preference to experience with caching solutions, distributed systems, Spring framework, and deployment tools.

*Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET) to design test scripts that interact with multiple systems, verify results of automated tests, and test deployments to all services and environments. Should have end to end QA experience in an online environment, experience with performance and load testing, Selenium, Wireshark or other network packet analyzer, and knowledge of HTTP and HTML TCP/IP protocol.

------
tj_dstillery
We're hiring engineers! #10 on Crain's Best Places to Work in NYC. #47 on
Forbes' America's Most Promising Companies. We handle many billions of events
per day, we're hooked up to all the big ad exchanges, and we've got a world-
class data science team. But we're also still pretty small on the engineering
team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

Some info on tech: We write mostly Java. Hadoop, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka
are big parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps
us work at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never
used them before that's fine too, if you're eager to learn.

Some info on culture: We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, we have a company
band, we work sane hours, we don't track vacation (and not in the 'so nobody
ever takes any' sense), and we Get Stuff Done. You'll learn a lot from working
here, regardless of your current level of experience. You'll work directly
with a world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best Paper and
other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge of learning at scale, allowing
us to build customer-specific models from billions of events per day.

If you write clean, working code, think through problems, and deliver on time,
we want to talk to you. Contact me at taejin -at- dstillery -dot- com

------
jdawe
Software Engineer at Help.com in Austin, TX.

Help.com is building the next generation of customer service software. We're
looking for software engineers with a few years of work experience to join our
small-but-growing team at our downtown Austin office and work together to get
our initial web application into the hands of an eager market.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell!) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and it's been very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some multi-talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds and
experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email jonathan.dawe@help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
posting and application is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/1b641dfc-f3b9-4557-9a35-e21b3...](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/1b641dfc-f3b9-4557-9a35-e21b307e5783)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Downtown Oakland, CA (2 blocks from 12th Street BART)

BabyList ([http://babyli.st](http://babyli.st)) makes having your first baby
less overwhelming, more creative and most importantly more delightful. We have
a large and rapidly growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are
making important purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their
lives. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. Our core product
is an easy to use registry that let’s parents-to-be add anything they can find
on the internet. Our users LOVE this product. We just launched a complementary
product Little List ([http://littlelistapp.com](http://littlelistapp.com)).

>> Senior Front-end developer:

We're looking for a senior developer to lead the development of our website.
You know how to create great user experiences on the web using client-side
code/frameworks and css. You will work with our designer and backend developer
to add new features to BabyList and build brand new products from scratch. Our
stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and CoffeeScript/Javascript/jQuery. We're
looking for someone who has a lot of coding experience and expert-level
fluency in at least one programming language (you don't have to be great at
Ruby right now).

We're offering meaningful equity, a competitive salary, benefits, and
relocation expenses.

If you’d like to find out more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
hywel
Bridge-u.com - London, United Kingdom - front end developer / designer.

    
    
      = ABOUT BRIDGEU =
      -----------------
    

BridgeU uses data to drive higher-education decisions for students, schools
and universities. We're focused on putting the student first in everything we
do.

We're well funded, operating in a huge space, and growing fast. We're a
Seedcamp company and we won MassChallenge this year. 2015 is already looking
huge for us.

    
    
      = YOUR JOB =
      ------------
    

There's a full description at [https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/44836-ui-ux-
designer-front-end...](https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/44836-ui-ux-designer-
front-end-programmer) or you can contact me directly at h@bridge-u.com but the
short version is that we're looking for someone who can lead the design of our
UX and the UI to go with it, and then implement that in high-quality HTML5,
CSS3 and JavaScript.

Bootstrap and freelancers have got us this far, now we need someone with a
vision for the look & feel of our product to lead and implement the design.

    
    
      = THE DEAL =
      ------------
    

We're a fun team, where you'll be able to play a huge part in helping us
forever change the higher education landscape. Plus you'll get a high-end
salary and equity package.

Apply by email to h@bridge-u.com - looking forward to hearing from you!

------
thethimble
GoGuardian - Los Angeles, CA (Hermosa Beach) -
[https://goguardian.com](https://goguardian.com)

We're building analytics for Chromebooks for Education! Chromebooks in EDU has
been an insanely hot market (72% compound annual growth). We're the first to
market with a solution that helps schools understand how their fleet of
devices is being used. We've got a small market share now, but have great
product-market fit and a great sales pipeline (10% week/week growth).

Engineering-wise, we're ingesting tens of millions of events per day from
hundreds of thousands of devices. We're in the process of rebuilding our
entire event ingestion pipeline (going from PHP+MySQL to
Kinesis+Node/KCL+Cassandra+Solr). We've got a team of five engineers
(including myself). We're all responsible for everything (frontend, backend,
database, deployments, everything). We're looking for someone who wants to
make tremendous impact in the organization - making key engineering decision
that will impact the company for years to come. We're looking for killer
frontend and backend people as well as data scientists (we've got a goldmine
of usage data that we haven't run any non-trivial analytics on).

We're Pre-Series-A and profitable! We're in the process of raising an A round
which will enable us to scale up. If you're interested in an early stage
startup that's positioned well for stable growth, please reach out!

Hit us up at jobs@goguardian.com

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC NY

Justworks - [http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com)

We are building a platform for people to administer every part of their
business, starting with payroll, benefits, compliance and tax filing. We've
also built out PTO tracking, some reporting/analytics features and a B2B
payments feature. We aren't just about payroll.

We are a PEO, which means we coemploy our customers employees (similar to
Trinet/Ambrose or ADP Total Source, if you've ever heard of those). Because of
that we're able to do a lot of really cool things including offer health
insurance at a massive discount. We're growing very quickly (35-40% month over
month) and just raised a $6mm series A from Thrive, Index, a few others[1].

We handle payments and lots of very sensitive information (bank numbers,
social security numbers etc.) so we need people who are comfortable working in
that environment. Basically we're looking for senior level engineers to help
build the foundation for a really awesome engineering org. Please feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions (will@justworks.com).

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
rai...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
raises-6-million-to-help-businesses-handle-employee-benefits/)

------
mazerj
Location: Culver City (Los Angeles) Position: Many Visa candidates welcome

Company: Scopely - mobile games publisher, recently funded $35MM in series A.

Compensation: Competitive with most bay area jobs with cost of living
adjustment

Roles: MANY Data Scientist - Req. scripting exp, mathematical proficiency, and
deep statistical knowledge Sr. SDK Engineer - Req experience w/ large scale
SDK applications, Java and C# Senior Server Engineer - Java, functional
programming, Hadoop Sr. iOS Engineer - Objective C

Find our open positions via www.scopely.com/join-us

------
abadmeows
Who's hiring? CARDFREE's hiring! San Francisco, CA

We make merchants mobile. More recently, we are the folks that helped Taco
Bell launch their amazingly awesome mobile app. We help out other large
merchants get their mobile on too, and we can't wait to show you what else
we've been working on. Better yet, why not just join us in a problem solving
adventure where the sky is truly the limit?

We're looking for mobile developers who have a passion for squeaky clean code,
hackathons, mashups and anything that pushes you to think differently. Come
join an amazing seasoned team with experience deploying two of the largest
mobile payment apps – with over 10 million installs.

Send us your any of your active LinkedIn/Stack Overflow/GitHub profiles along
with links to the apps you proudly published in Google Play or the App Store.
Or you can send us a resume, if you're _that_ old fashioned. Be sure to tell
us how many years of native Android or iOS development you've had and the
links to prove it. At minimum, we'd like to see someone with at least 2 years
of professional mobile development experience.

We provide competitive pay, stock options, generous PTO and the flexibility to
work from home. Plus we're kind of bad ass. Check us out at cardfree.com.

Still have questions? Send me an e-mail already! For more info, reach out to
me at jobs @ cardfree dot com

------
Tarang
Eato // [https://eato.co.in](https://eato.co.in)

Eato is an online food delivery service in India (Kerala) - Marketing Lead

We're working on the next gen food delivery in India & South Africa.

It's important that you have: \- Experience with using Meteor \- Experience
with *nix \- SEO Experience with Ajax Apps

It would be helpful if you: \- Know how to use Photoshop \- Have some interest
in relational database design

What we use: \- Meteor \- MongoDB \- Ubuntu \- NodeJS

Email your CV with a note explaining why you're interested to: tp@telo.co.in

~~~
gherkin
Hi! This is really interesting. I am in South Africa - where are you situated
here, or would that turn into a remote position?

~~~
Tarang
Hi!

Yes we'd consider it. Could you send me your contact info [tp@telo.co.in}

------
greg7gkb
Netflix, Senior Software Engineer - Android

Full-time, Los Gatos, CA

Details:
[http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.php?id=NFX01763](http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.php?id=NFX01763)

* Netflix is the world's leading video streaming subscription service and the Netflix Android application is one of the most widely used mobile applications. Join our team of seasoned engineers and take on this unique opportunity to delight millions of users. If you are a developer who has the skills and passion needed to build the best mobile streaming application, we want to talk to you!

* Highest-rated video streaming app and top-10 free app in Play Store. Android is one of the fastest-growing platforms in the company. Our team is passionate about android and we work in many parts of the ecosystem: phone & tablet, Android TV, Fire OS. Access to pre-release & prototype devices, APIs, etc.

* We value self-motivated, high-performing individuals. We work to attract the best and brightest and pay accordingly. The infamous culture deck, all still true: [http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)

* More on who we are: [http://jobs.netflix.com/who-we-are.php](http://jobs.netflix.com/who-we-are.php)

Complete list of roles @ Netflix:
[http://jobs.netflix.com/](http://jobs.netflix.com/)

------
frd91gt
Atomic Object - Developer - Detroit, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids MI
(atomicobject.com)

The Right Fit: We don't care so much about your specific technology
background. We're much more interested to know that you learn quickly, are
disciplined in your work, and have already demonstrated interest and aptitude
by having become proficient in a variety of languages and tools. We look for
people who are passionate about development, who program in their free time,
who are continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing them.

A Variety of Technologies: At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset: Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us? Send us an email to get the conversation
started. We'd love to talk with you. jobs@atomicobject.com

------
transitorykris
San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC

The Systems Software team at OpenDNS is building a platform as a service to
support our product engineering teams. We're looking for engineers that have a
passion for distributed systems, enjoy writing code, and love delighting
customers with their product.

The compute side of the PaaS is built around Docker. We're building out across
24 datacenters. And, have big plans for the remainder of the year and 2015.
This is a great opportunity to make an impact at a fast growing company.

We've started talking about some of what our team is up to:

[http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/10/22/docker-at-
opendns/](http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/10/22/docker-at-opendns/)
[http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/09/03/docker-private-
reg...](http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/09/03/docker-private-registry-
authentication/) [http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/07/01/ip-routing-aws-
doc...](http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/07/01/ip-routing-aws-docker/)

Resumes can be submitted here:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q53...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q53..).

You can also reach out to me directly, kris@opendns.com

------
grigory
CommandWear, Vancouver, BC - looking for a full-time Software Engineer

[http://www.commandwear.com/](http://www.commandwear.com/)

We're building a next generation of real-time, situational awareness
solutions. We integrate latest wearable tech (smartwatches, HUDs, body-worn
video, sensors, etc) with robust networking solutions and mobile devices to
deliver great software for first responders (EMS, police, fire) and other
industries.

We're looking for a software engineer to join our growing team of 5 in
downtown Vancouver. Depending on the skill set and interests, you will be
working on building our web APIs, hybrid and native mobile software, writing
code for wearables (Pebble, etc), building web real-time response applications
(GIS, maps, sockets, etc), helping out with infrastructure, doing field trials
and hands on user testing with our customers, and so on. Ideally we're looking
for a generalist to help out on many different projects, but please do send me
a message if something in particular seems very interesting to you.

\- Backend/frontend: ruby, rails, postgresql, node, ember

\- Mobile stack: hybrid apps on Angular with a large native component (Java
and Objective-C)

\- Wearables: Pebble, Samsung Gear series, Apple Watch soon, and other
wearable/portable devices in various stages of development.

For more information contact me at grigory@commandwear.com

------
bgriggs1
Knack - [http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com) \- REMOTE Knack makes it easy
for anyone to build online database apps.

We're growing rapidly and looking for software (node.js) engineers, AWS
systems engineers, front end designer/developers, and marketing/growth
hackers: [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs)

We're focused on building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love.

We can’t compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can more than compete
if you’re looking to sink you teeth in and make a difference:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we need team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

* Culture: we work hard, but also don’t take ourselves too seriously and make sure we have a great time along the way.

------
gsmoore
Hi, We're Fractured Atlas
[http://www.fracturedatlas.org](http://www.fracturedatlas.org). We're a non-
profit tech company that helps artists make their art while we handle the
nitty-gritty.

We're badly in need of a UI/UX-type. We have several different tech products
and each one has it's own look and feel. As we move along, we'd like the L&F
of those products to converge rather than diverge.

We need someone to come in and be the authority on this sort of thing. Create
a new Bootstrap theme to unify this stuff. Help us understand why this is good
and this is bad.

You'll have a fair amount of authority and autonomy. Big features start out
with prototyping/wireframing and this is where you'll be a big asset. Work
with the biz to refine a feature before it hits the devs and becomes a
thrashing boondoggle.

This position REQUIRES that you be at least familiar with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails. We're good at teaching people this stuff (we run a fellowship program
that teaches artists to code) but whoever comes in to this position will at
least need some foundation to stand on. We'll do our best to train up the
rest.

We offer all sorts of perks like a fun office, fun people to work with, and a
management team that is truly willing to listen to feedback and react. A bunch
of other stuff too.

NYC-based would be fantastic but a lot of us are remote so that might work
too.

Email me to get in touch: gary.moore@fracturedatlas.org

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

“To make actionable health information accessible to everyone at the time it
matters” – Elizabeth Holmes

Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving speed and
accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering and life
sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today; our
process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing them
to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://fortune.com/video/2014/10/09/why-elizabeth-holmes-
fou...](http://fortune.com/video/2014/10/09/why-elizabeth-holmes-founded-
theranos/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare (New college grads
welcome!) Also looking for Senior SQL Server Developers & Senior iOS
developers (must have recent professional work experience).

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
Jhaney34
Chicago, IL / Software Engineer, Javascript / Bellycard.com
/engineering@bellycard.com

At Belly we are pushing the boundaries of what is possible with JavaScript in
todays devices. We are looking for more of the worlds most innovative
JavaScript engineers.

We are building extremely complicated single page applications which are seen
by millions of people each week. We pride ourselves with the patience to build
the best solution and not the easiest. Our code is maintainable, expressive
and elegant. We often ship several changes to our applications daily and test
multiple versions simultaneously.

You likely have a varied and interesting background, but your experiences
should include:

\- Thorough understanding of JavaScript patterns \- Meticulous appreciation
for user experience and design \- Developing and collaborating on large single
page applications \- Working with modern JavaScript frameworks such as Angular
or Backbone \- Working with automated testing frameworks \- Passionately
developing products that you believe in \- Performance tuning and writing
memory efficient code \- Working with others to deploy your work \- Caring
deeply about the people who use your applications and using tools or working
with others to collect data which describes user activity

Technologies we use include:

\- Angular \- Backbone \- Sass and Haml \- Jasmine \- CoffeeScript \- Node \-
The best tool for the job

If you are interested check out our tech site (tech.bellycard.com/join/) or
email us @ engineering@bellycard.com

------
olegp
Backend Engineer - Omniata, Helsinki, Finland - full time

Founded by a team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata
([http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com)) integrates analytics, CRM,
user engagement and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company is
well funded ([http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-
omniata/](http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-omniata/)) &
headquartered in SF.

The bulk of R&D will be done in the Helsinki office which at the moment only
has a small team, so this is a great opportunity to get in early and grow with
the company.

As a backend engineer you’ll be part of the team responsible for
infrastructure code handling millions of events each month. Tasks will include
improving existing components and creating new systems for scaling, automating
and monitoring of processes. Knowledge of Perl & Bash is expected, however if
you’re more comfortable with another dynamic language like Python or Ruby and
have a good grasp of low level Linux, we should still talk. Familiarity with C
would also be an advantage.

If you're at all interested in this area and Helsinki as a place to live and
work, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile to
careers-hl@omniata.com

------
karlwmacmillan
Rakkoon ([http://www.rakkoon.com](http://www.rakkoon.com)) - Baltimore, MD
[REMOTE or LOCAL]

We are a startup with a strong mission - helping parents be better parents in
a mobile and social world. We want to be a force for good and help parents who
are currently struggling. At the same time, we are a business that aims to be
around for the long time. We want to be healthy and profitable at a pace that
is sustainable.

We want the best people, wherever you currently live. We are open to remote
candidates or people that want to work in the Baltimore, MD / Washington, DC
areas. We are all hard workers, but want people to have thriving personal
lives. We want the best performance from people, not the most hours. It's
simply not possible to be at your most creative while working too many hours
and not having the flexibility you need to live your lives.

Rakkoon was founded by three parents with a long history of leadership in
successful companies. We know what it takes to create a successful business
that treasures its employees. We've found a strong group of investors that
believe in our mission and our vision for creating a great company. We would
be honored if you would consider working with us.

We are looking for technical hire #1 with deep knowledge of networking and
HTTP-based APIs who is also enthusiastic about all aspects of developing a
consumer-facing product aimed at helping parents in the mobile+social world.
We value computer science fundamentals (we will be doing deep packet
inspection at scale after all), a strong sense of product design, and
enthusiasm for shipping product as part of a small team. Typical tasks will
include contributing to our core traffic inspection capability to extract
information from network traffic generated by apps on mobile devices, analysis
of data (including social network analysis), development of user-facing apps
for parents (responsive website for now and moving to iOS and Android Apps
soon), and support of the product in a production environment (aka DevOps).

Skills we are interested in: * Strong knowledge of networking (low-level IP,
HTTP, and VPNs). * Strong computer science fundamentals. We will be collecting
large amounts of data and doing interesting analysis. * DevOps experience
(Linux definitely - Google Cloud Platform experience is very welcome). * Our
current stack includes Google App Engine (Python / Javascript), Google Compute
Engine (Python), iOS (Objective C - we're tempted by Swift, but not yet!), and
Android (Java). As we scale up we will likely add another, higher-performance
langue to the backend. Maybe Go, but you can help us make that decision.

------
alooPotato
Streak ([https://www.streak.com](https://www.streak.com)) Fulltime: Lead
Android Dev & Front End Engineers in SF

We're growing a small team to further our mastery of Gmail. Hundreds of
millions of people use Gmail, and we're making it better. How do we know? Our
(paid) users love us!

-Lead Android Dev- Our users are passionate about an Android offering being released. You'll have 10s of thousands of users from day 1! We're still small so you can build both the App and your team. Do it your way with no legacy code. Ownership + equity!

-Front End Engineer- Join a team of incredibly talented JS developers. Make Gmail better! Both positions will enjoy:

Launch Quickly No PM bureaucracy. No exec approvals. No insanely complex and
interdependent infrastructure. Just listen to users and launch stuff as fast
as you can build it.

Innovate on Gmail Want to make email better? You can, without being on the
Gmail team. We're cooking up some really exciting things in our secret lab.

Feel More Connected Your work will have a direct impact on making the lives of
our users more organized, efficient, and better. And you'll hear their
gratitude!

Today we're focused on business processes (sales, hiring, fundraising,
customer support, bug tracking, product dev, etc). Tomorrow we're on track to
build the system that solves email.

------
ig1
CTO / Founder | EF | London

We're a new kind of startup accelerator; investing in top-tier developers pre-
idea and pre-team.

We bring together the best developers into cohorts where they can find co-
founders and get support to help them through the early stages of startup
building (figuring out ideas, customer development, fund-raising).

We've had two cohorts so far resulting in twenty companies; they’re currently
worth around $100m. They’ve raised money from some of the best investors
around the world including YC.

We're currently focusing on developers who are in the early-stages of their
career ranging from recent graduates and PhDs to developers with 4-5 years of
real world dev experience. Founders are required to move to London but we’re
actively recruiting from across Europe. We’ve also helped founders sort-out
visas in the past when they’ve needed them.

We're especially interested in developers who also have domain expertise that
they want to apply to building a startup. Whether thats from academic
experience (we’ve had founders turn their doctorates into real world
products), personal interest in specific technologies (blockchain, deep-
learning, VR, etc.) or from working in a particular field (finance, security,
etc).

We strongly believe that that we can only succeed by finding the best
founders, so if you’re on the fence about applying or have any questions then
drop us an email and we’ll help you figure it out.

[http://www.joinef.com/apply](http://www.joinef.com/apply)

~~~
smikhanov
Out of interest: why do you set an upper limit of experience on 4-5 years?

This way you effectively limit the age at 25-26 (graduating from school at 18,
three years to get B.Sc. in CompSci and then the period mentioned).

~~~
cowls
I am also interested to know. Could be because they're (generally) cheaper?

~~~
ig1
Generally speaking the developers who apply to us aren't optimizing for salary
today; if that's what they want then they'd be much better off working for
Google/Facebook/Stripe/etc rather than founding a startup.

The amount we invest is enough to cover cost-of-living for the founders so
they're able to focus on building their startups (it's roughly similar to
other accelerators), but anyone building a startup should appreciate that
it'll involve trading-off near-term salary for longer-term gain.

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

SAY HI - [https://vimeo.com/103976317](https://vimeo.com/103976317)

TECHNICAL:

\- Sr. Engineer, iOS

\- Sr. Engineer, Front-end (JS, HTML, CSS)

\- Director, Data Engineering (Hadoop, Vertica)

\- Director, Product Management - Mobile

\- Product Manager, Connected TVs

\- Associate Engineer, Entry-Level

NON-TECH:

\- Recruiter

\- Manager, Events & Sponsorships

\- Manager, Web Analytics

\- Executive Assistant, CEO & President

\- Lead, Branded Content Sales

\- Lead Product Designer

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
ebildsten
Planet Labs -- [https://www.planet.com](https://www.planet.com) \-- San
Francisco, San Antonio, or Remote

We design, build, launch, and operate small satellites, and process, analyze
and serve the imagery data we downlink from them. We have some serious (-ly
fun!) data and software challenges as we aim to rethink how satellite imagery
is accessed and used. Our goal is to image the entire Earth, every day, and
democratize access to these data and tools. So far this year, we've launched
71 satellites across 6 rocket launches, with many more slated for next year.
We're a team of ~100 engineers (software, mechanical, electrical, aero/astro,
and manufacturing) and business people primarily based in San Francisco, with
a small, primarily SRE, team building in San Antonio, and a handful of remotes
across the world.

Senior Platform/Infrastructure Engineer, Platform Team:
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0lb6](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0lb6)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0gxf/](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0gxf/)

Web Developer, Internal Tools:
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0lbh/](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0lbh/)

Web Developer, Manufacturing Tools:
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0nz9/](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0nz9/)

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineer | Full time |
[https://fieldbookapp.com](https://fieldbookapp.com)

Fieldbook is an information tool that lets you track and organize anything in
simple data tables. It's for anyone who is frustrated with using a spreadsheet
like a database – to track projects, sales leads, recruiting, or anything.

Demo video (3 minutes): [https://fieldbookapp.com](https://fieldbookapp.com)

Our mission is to allow anyone to create a database, just as easily as they
can create a spreadsheet. To do this, we're rethinking what a tool for working
with structured data should look like, from the ground up.

The founders are Jason Crawford (CEO) and Ben Bernard (CTO); both have strong
technical backgrounds and leadership experience at companies including Amazon
and Google. Fieldbook's investors include Pejman Mar Ventures, Mitch Kapor
(Lotus), Steven Sinofsky (Microsoft) and Naval Ravikant (AngelList).

We are building an ownership culture where employees take pride in their work
and put the customer first. If you are a versatile, full-stack engineer, there
is a window of opportunity now to join us in making this vision a reality –
and to have a big impact on the product and on the company itself.

Contact: Jason Crawford, jason@fieldbookapp.com

------
alain_gilbert
Fast track the screening process by solving our little challenge: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)

Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK, no remote) -
[http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TC Disrupt NY and raised over $10M with a small team -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

Vurb is a consumer app fixing search and sharing on web and mobile. Rather
than windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're bringing services together
and delivering a cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every
day.

Investors include Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund,
Redpoint, and many others.

Why me? Apply if you are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the
opportunity to take on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a
hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet.
We're based in downtown SF and will be moving to a new office soon!

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Sr. Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing, entity de-duplication. CS degree required.

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Marketing and Growth Lead - experience marketing consumer products? let's talk

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
jeffdn
Aledade — Washington, D.C. — Local

Informatics/ETL Lead

At Aledade, we are at the intersection of the latest technology tools and
cutting edge business models for transforming healthcare in the US. We are
agile, early stage and fast-paced and data drives everything we do. Put
simply, the Informatics Lead gets data and transforms it into useful
information that clinicians need to provide better care. To do this, you will
have knowledge of healthcare data standards, interface protocols, database
architecture, open source/cloud technology and clinical workflow.

Architecture and implementation of a production data processing interface with
PostgreSQL, Python and Linux alongside tools such as Mirth, using cloud
infrastructures such as AWS.

You will resort to extreme methods to parse and normalize data from standard
and non-standard or even previously-thought-impossible masses of bits that
need to be made into something useful. You will be parsing data in various
healthcare standards, as well legacy data acquisition using such sexy
technologies as text files, paper claims or scribbles on paper napkins.

You will project manage vendor integration working with EHR and other vendors
to set up, configure and monitor interface endpoints.

Apply if you are interested in working on a small, dynamic team that is doing
big, incredible things!

------
wbobeirne
OkCupid - [https://www.okcupid.com/](https://www.okcupid.com/) \- New York, NY

\--- About OkCupid ---

OkCupid is the best dating site on Earth. We have the top-rated dating apps on
the market for both iOS and Android, and we are growing like crazy.

Working on a dating product is not only fun, but we are also building a
product that is doing something really important. Every single day OkCupid is
responsible for 30,000 first dates, some of which turn into users finding
their life partners or at least, meeting someone they might have never met
otherwise.

So what's in it for you?

    
    
      * Competitive salary and full benefits w/insurance including Medical, Dental, Vision, and 401k
      * Machine, gear, and environment of your choice
      * Free drinks, snacks, and regularly catered breakfast & lunch
      * A bright and fun office full of amazing people
    

\--- What We're Looking For ---

Our product is growing, and we're trying to grow all of our teams with it. We
have positions open for just about all aspects of the site: Frontend, backend,
design, support, and UX. You can find listings for all the positions here:
[https://okcupid.com/careers](https://okcupid.com/careers)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me at will@okcupid.com

~~~
nnd
remote possible?

~~~
wbobeirne
Sorry, other than the customer support position, we're all in office.

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Software Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented programmers who want to generalize across the
stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web (Python, Django,
CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (KnockoutJS) platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
kennon42
Studio Calico | Junior backend/Rails developer (FT) | Remote (KY or TN, USA)

Founded as a scrapbooking kit club, we have grown into a force in the
specialty papercrafting and memorykeeping world by consistently innovating in
both product and technology, and have now begun to leverage our expertise by
partnering with other brands to power their platform and product development
pipeline.

Okay, so that last paragraph read like your standard marketing copy, but
here's the lowdown: we solve a lot of complex web, data, logistic, and process
problems, every single day, and we're looking for a junior-level, backend-
focused developer to both grow with us and help us grow as we continue to
expand like crazy in the coming years.

While you might think of scrapbooking as old grandmothers sitting around
gluing pictures of their grandkids into photo albums, the world has changed:
those grandmothers are now rocking their iPads and pinning profusely on
Pinterest, and not only that -- there are a whole lot of other people becoming
interested in storing and sharing their memories in a form that they put
together themselves with their own hands. We're here to help!

You can read the full details here:
[http://www.studiocalico.com/careers#career_posting_31](http://www.studiocalico.com/careers#career_posting_31)

If you are interested, please apply via the link or you can email me directly
at kennon |at| studiocalico |dot| com

NB: While this job is remote-able, you will need to be a Kentucky employee or
within driving distance due to the wonderful state nexus laws of the USA

------
evaneykelen
Germany/Netherlands - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect. Since we're entering the
German market we're looking for a developer who is proficient in German
(speaking & writing). Reason: ability to discuss API interfaces with German
developers of external accounting systems and perfecting the localization of
ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just eight people), we love remote working but we also
like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery). We
value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done. You
will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

\- B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience (proven ability matters
more to us than degrees)

\- Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-oriented language (e.g.
Ruby, Python)

\- Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or
Django

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

~~~
seivadmas
Hey I'm interested, do you have an email address I can send a cover letter to?

The online form doesn't seem to be working...

------
davidknezevic
Akselos

\-------------------------

Akselos provides an advanced cloud-based engineering simulation platform for
"accelerated Finite Element Analysis" based on over 10 years of award-winning
research at MIT. This platform enables engineers to perform detailed, fully-3D
analysis of large-scale complex systems in seconds, which eliminates a major
pain point across a wide range of engineering disciplines.

We currently have major engineering firms from the mining and power systems
industries as customers.

We have offices in Boston, Lausanne and Ho Chi Minh City. Working remotely is
a possibility.

\-------------------------

Send job inquiries to: jobs@akselos.com (or contact me directly at
david.knezevic@akselos.com)

We're primarily looking for a Python developer to assist with our GUI
development. The GUI is written in Python (Qt bindings) and allows users to
create 3D models, send simulation requests to our cloud-based back-end and
then render the results locally. For more info about the GUI see:

[http://www.akselos.com/platform/akselos-
assembler.html](http://www.akselos.com/platform/akselos-assembler.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL2hn2wpoA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL2hn2wpoA)

More info about open positions is available here:

[http://www.akselos.com/join_the_team.html](http://www.akselos.com/join_the_team.html)

\-------------------------

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Wow. Cool.

------
scalesolved
Help Scout - Java engineer - [REMOTE or LOCAL] Headquarters: Boston |
[http://www.helpscout.net](http://www.helpscout.net)

Help Scout is a help desk that is completely transparent to customers yet
highly useful for teams that utilize it. It works by parsing all incoming
customer emails and provides a consolidated mailbox view allowing multiple
users in the backend to interact with customers, assign to other team members
and a whole host of other features such as statistical reports, automated
workflows and integrated 3rd party services.

I work as one of the Java programmers at Help Scout alongside 7 other senior
programmers. It's a great company to work for, everyone is really passionate
about what we are offering to our customers and code quality. The majority of
the engineering team work remotely and are based in the US (except myself in
Barcelona). We communicate 90% of the time via Slack and the position really
allows you to 'own' your area of expertise, no long meetings, fast development
and above all you are trusted to make the right decisions.

If any of that interests you then you can apply here: [http://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/24579](http://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/24579) or
read more about the company here:
[http://www.helpscout.net/about/](http://www.helpscout.net/about/)

Feel free to reach out to me on this thread or via my work email
owen@helpscout.com if you have any questions about the role!

Technologies we use: \- Java 7 and 8 \- Play framework \- MySQL, MongoDB. Solr
\- RabbitMQ

------
kmerritt
Seattle, WA - Socrata, Inc.

Software Engineers (scala, node.js)

DevOps Engineers (python, docker, chef)

UX Team

Test Automation / Build Team

Machine Learning/ Data Science Team

Socrata is the global leader in cloud solutions for open data and data-driven
government. More than 200 of the most innovative, forward thinking governments
and NGOs rely on our platform to help them use their data more intelligently.
This includes the White House, CDC, NASA; NYC, LA, Chicago and SF; the World
Bank and the United Nations. We offer the most widely adopted open data
solution for external data dissemination and ecosystem creation. We also offer
the most thorough performance measurement and improvement solution, supported
by a proven success methodology, to help governments adopt data-driven
decision making. Recently we introduced a new solution for government
controllers and finance directors to make their financial data (budget,
spending, contracts, etc.) easy to understand. We're helping governments
transform data from an inert, overly abundant resource into a core strategic
asset to help them deliver core services better and more cost effectively.

Love to build great software? Love to run big, distributed cloud platforms
designed for data access? Passionate about making government data easy to
understand and use? Join us!

See all open positions at:
[http://www.socrata.com/careers/](http://www.socrata.com/careers/) \- or
define your own role.

If you're interested in joining us, email us at hr at socrata dot com.

------
gshx
Chegg -- Santa Clara (HQ), San Francisco, CA -- local or remote

At Chegg, we are disrupting education by transforming the way millions of
students learn. Our work here today will improve and shape education for
future generations! We're just getting started, and you have the opportunity
to play a big role in our future.

A little bit about our culture:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/culture](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/culture)

We're looking for Platform Engineers and Search & Personalization Engineers to
work on challenging engineering problems and help us build the next generation
of our student graph.

Platform Engineers:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings/?jvi=oleWYfwd,Job](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings/?jvi=oleWYfwd,Job)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/12253655](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/12253655)

Search & Personalization Engineers:
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings/?jvi=oJCnZfwr,Job](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings/?jvi=oJCnZfwr,Job)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/27039542](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/27039542)

We hack primarily in Java and Python and use the regular distributed systems
and data processing toolchain - Zookeeper, Cassandra, MySQL, memcached, Solr,
Hadoop/EMR, Redshift, various public cloud services. If you've questions or
would like to discuss in more detail, please feel free to email me at
gsharma[at]chegg[dot]com

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
90 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, and a flexible
vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting, deep projects and
an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy that the best job
perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled a staff of
intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be great
engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help companies build great teams by allowing them to
search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. With over hundreds of millions of indexed social profiles, Entelo
provides a powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely
to look for new opportunities and provides collaborative tools to help
recruiters and hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 200+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft.

We've been huge fans of Hacker News as the community has been great to learn
from and two of our recent engineering hires came through Hacker News threads!

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Some of our perks include a strong commitment to training and development,
$300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee health care premiums, 1:1
matching for donations to non-profits, catered lunches and free in-office bike
tune-ups (our co-founder worked at a bike shop in a past life!).

We're looking for sharp, collaborative full-stack rubyists, data engineers and
devops engineers here in San Francisco. Please see our careers page for more
info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

Join as a Rails and Front-End Developer to continue to build out our online
advertising platform. We work at a scale where seemingly "small" improvements
can have a big impact. In the last 24 hours, we served over 117 million
impressions and processed several billion total transactions. (Nice numbers
going into Cyber Monday!).

You'd take ownership of the Rails app, which is the primary means of managing
hundreds of campaigns running through our platform. This role is a great way
to learn advertising tech as well as other tools. You'd get exposure to Redis,
Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. In other words, this isn't just a boring, run-
of-the-mill CRUD app.

Our team is sharp and works well together. While we enjoy perks such as paid
lunch and unlimited vacation, the culture of our team recognizes and respects
the importance of your non-work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice
place to live/work. Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you
can reach me (a senior dev on the team) at dlarsen@connexity.com. Informal
inquiries are great.

Don't hesitate to reach out to us if you're junior... "A little bit of slope
makes up for a lot of y-intercept."

------
meaydinli
Content Direct is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for
the right candidate.

CSG Media's Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

    
    
      - Android Developers
      - iOS Developers
      - Windows Developers
      - JavaScript Web Developers
      - Technical Analysts
      - Software Architect
      - C# Software Engineers
    

\- We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hour’s, Group Outings and much more. \- Find more about us at
[http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html)
\- To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and
Tara Taft will be in touch with you.

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced iOS, frontend specialists, and fullstack web. We're always open to
good backend, Android, and DevOps engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 26 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not having
bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every other
Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2014@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA - Sales, engineering, design and more

Hi all-

Jon from Datanyze here. We're growing fast...like need-a-new-office fast!
We've seen explosive growth this year. We bootstrapped the company to seven-
figures in revenue and triple-digits in customers, then raised a strategic
seed round from Google Ventures, Mark Cuban, and other great investors (see
here: datayze.com/investors).

We are scrappy, hungry, entrepreneurial and all incredibly excited to reach
the next company milestone together as a team. Our B2B SaaS product has been
called the "Google for sales and marketing"
([http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-
whe...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-when-
companies-try-your-competitors-software-and-is-growing-25-a-month/)) and we
have an exciting product roadmap for 2015 that will significantly increase the
size of our market.

If you're looking for a sales, engineering or design position, or you're just
flat-out talented and looking for your next opportunity, head to
datanyze.com/careers or send me an email at jon [at] datanyze [dot] com with
your information (let us know you came from HN!).

------
jrbaldwin
Interface Foundry ([http://interfacefoundry.com](http://interfacefoundry.com))
- New York City [LOCAL]

======= Front-End Developer [Fulltime] ========

Build out social widgets and interactive map themes for our mobile front-end
and our bubble builder CMS geo plotting admin interface. \---- Knowledge of
(or eagerness to learn): Angular.js (Javascript), CSS3, HTML5, PhoneGap, Git
\---- Nice to have: Leaflet.js

======= About Us ========

Our first product Bubbl.li organizes the information relevant to you and makes
it easily accessible when you need it. Our technology creates “databubbles”
that are pinned to specific places and times. Users inside a databubble can
access available information and have it personalized to their needs.

=========================

Interface Foundry is a Public Benefit Corporation. We believe in open source
and transparency.

Our culture embraces diversity, we value a collaborative environment with lots
of challenges that require creative solutions. We like walking-breaks, snacks
and cats. We’re flexible about time as long as you get work done.

You’ll be joining us in our office in Flatiron, Manhattan NYC. When employees
join full time, they receive:

• Stock options with vesting interest • Health insurance • Flexible scheduling

======= Contact ========

Interested? Send us a note: hello@interfacefoundry.com

------
nschuett
San Rafael, CA (San Francisco Bay Area)

PreNav ([http://www.prenav.com](http://www.prenav.com)) is building the future
of autonomous flight for drones (UAVs, sUAS, quadcopters, multirotors, etc.).
We're focused on the 50 meters closest to the earth, which involves sensing
and avoiding trees, buildings, power lines, people, and more. We're currently
looking for our first hires -- people who want to join a funded start-up in
its earliest days. If interested, send an email to jobs @ prenav.com and
attach your resume.

ROBOTICS ENGINEERS

We need people who are experts in some or all of the following domains. Here
are a few of our favorite keywords:

Computer Vision: tracking, slam, features, odometry, learning, classification.
Control: feedback systems, planning, optimization, multi-dof, nonlinear.
Graphics: projective geometry, point clouds, OpenGL, shading. Learning: data
massage, analysis, classification, prediction.

Your tools are probably some mix of C++, Matlab, python or other. We want you
to have put systems into production.

DESIGN

You love design, so do we. You are into UI/UX in C++/python, mobile, web.

FIELD OPERATIONS ENGINEER

We need help flying. You are a drone expert, hardware/software troubleshooter,
and comfortable in front of clients.

\----- Please apply at jobs @ prenav.com

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures
and a group of angel investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and
Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in New York City with locations in
Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart, passionate leaders to join our
team and have real ownership and impact from day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/e1xs87](http://grnh.se/e1xs87)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/juc2s1](http://grnh.se/juc2s1)

------
mandoescamilla
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have one open engineering position:

* Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you're passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds of millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/).

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com.

------
mac14
Coho Data - { Vancouver, BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We're building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system.

We're a well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture
and a growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI'14 and FAST'14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest position: - Senior Director of Engineering, (This one is in Vancouver,
BC)

Other roles: - Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) - Senior Software
Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) - Test Automation Development (our
test system is ... awesome) - Optimization and Profiling (C, valgrind) -
DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you're interested, there are more details are on our web site
[http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-
coho](http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-coho) or linked-in:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data) and you can apply by email
to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
rskinner
Signpost (NYC)

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time. Named one of America's Most Promising
Companies by Forbes,

Signpost is backed by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture
Partners, Scout Ventures and a group of angel investors including Jason
Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in
New York City with locations in Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart,
passionate leaders to join our team and have real ownership and impact from
day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/e1xs87](http://grnh.se/e1xs87)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/juc2s1](http://grnh.se/juc2s1)

------
Airphrame
Drone startup hiring full stack web developers.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS With a preference for statically typed languages front end.
(ie. typescript) AWS skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a
plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
sam
Octopart - New York, NY - [http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

\- Full time Infrastructure Engineer (AWS, Python, Solr/Lucene,
Puppet/Ansible, MySQL/PostgreSQL)

\- Full time Frontend Engineer (React/Angular, JavaScript, HTML, CSS)

At Octopart, we're opening up access to electronic component part data through
our search engine, [http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com) and our API,
[http://octopart.com/api](http://octopart.com/api) .

We're connecting hardware hackers to the information they need to design the
next generation of hardware devices.

We're building the most intuitive, fast and beautiful interface for searching
for electronic parts.

We're compiling the most extensive database on electronic components by
combining data from tons of different sources.

We're all in NYC (no remote), we're a team of 13, our backgrounds are in
Physics, CS, EE. We've been profitable since 2010.

We're from the YC W07 batch. We write a lot of Python and JavaScript.

If you're a software hacker who wants to build amazing tools for hardware
hackers, tell us about yourself and include your resume in an email to
jobs@octopart.com.

------
rskinner
Signpost (NYC)

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures
and a group of angel investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and
Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in New York City with locations in
Austin and Denver.

We're looking for smart, passionate leaders to join our team and have real
ownership and impact from day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/e1xs87](http://grnh.se/e1xs87)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/juc2s1](http://grnh.se/juc2s1)

------
PhantomPhreak
Counterparty - REMOTE - [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

Counterparty is a freely licensed and open-source platform for peer-to-peer
finance that lives on the Bitcoin blockchain. The network has been live since
January, and it has seen over 100k transactions since then.[1] Overstock.com
recently announced that it would be building the world's first SEC-regulated
stock market for cryptosecurities on our platform.[2]

The non-profit Counterparty Foundation is hiring a developer to join a team of
two (myself and one other) dedicated to further developing the Counterparty
Protocol and software ecosystem (e.g. wallet software, block explorers).
Experience with Python is strongly preferred, as much of the work will be with
the protocol's reference implementation, counterpartyd.[3]

It goes without saying that this is an unconventional position requiring a
great deal of independence, self-direction and creativity. More details about
the position: [http://counterparty.io/jobs](http://counterparty.io/jobs)

Contact: adamk@counterparty.io

Web Wallet: [https://counterwallet.io](https://counterwallet.io)

[1] - [https://blockscan.com](https://blockscan.com)

[2] - [http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-
develop...](http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-develop..).

[3] -
[https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd](https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd)

------
yjkogan
Optimizely -- San Francisco

We're especially looking to hire an experienced Dev Ops engineer, but we're
always hiring and we'd love to talk to anyone who's at all technical to see if
we can find a fit. Check us out!
[https://www.optimizely.com/jobs?gh_src=fuvi7p](https://www.optimizely.com/jobs?gh_src=fuvi7p)

And here's our blurb:

Optimizely was founded by two former Google product managers, Dan Siroker and
Pete Koomen. Dan served as the Director of Analytics during the Obama 2008
presidential campaign. While there, his team relied on the use of A/B and
multivariate testing to maximize e-mail sign-ups, volunteers, and donations to
raise more than $100 million in additional revenue for the campaign.

But optimization was hard — you needed technical skills and know-how to run
even the simplest of tests. After the campaign, Siroker teamed up with Koomen
to create a world-class optimization platform that was easy to use in an
effort to provide a platform for businesses to be able to conceive and run
experiments that helped them make better data-driven decisions.

Since completing YCombinator in the winter of 2010, Optimizely has seen strong
and growing demand.

------
k1w1
Aha! - [http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) \- REMOTE

Aha! is the new way to plan a product roadmap. We are growing rapidly,
profitable, offer excellent benefits and encourage remote employees.

We are looking for experienced Ruby on Rails developers. We also make
extensive use of CoffeeScript, d3.js and react.js.

Email: amy@aha.io if you are interested or read more at
[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)

------
capkutay
WebAction in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring Front-End Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a streaming analytics company based in the San Francisco Bay
Area.

Our goal is to make real-time, predictive analytics simple. Every component of
our platform is controlled by a web-based drag and drop app designer and/or a
declarative, SQL-like language. This enables our customers to focus on rapidly
solving their business challenges, rather than being consumed in building out
big data infrastructure. As a culture, we love challenges and strive to
improve our product everyday.

===Front-end/UI Engineer position===

With the power of the WebAction platform, our mission is to build new visual
interaction models that combines real-time analytics and predictive
computations. This means we want to streamline the process of bringing data
into our platform, visualizing it, and managing analytics pipelines for users
with ease.

Our front-end stack includes HTML/CSS, JS/JQuery, Backbone, D3.

===More about WebAction===

It's founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with multiple successful
exits in the enterprise (our CEO has sold 1 company to Lockheed and 2
companies to Oracle). We've raised north of $11m since 2013 and our
advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple logo and
founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every product
release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-growing rate.

If this sounds interesting, shoot your resume to HR at jobs@webaction.com. If
you have questions for me, feel free to send a message to john@webaction.com

------
wtvanhest
San Francisco, CA - Capital Peers -
[http://www.capitalpeers.com](http://www.capitalpeers.com)

Real estate investing is hard. Capital Peers simplifies the process of adding
real estate exposure to investor portfolios.

Our team identifies, screens and fact checks real estate debt investments to
allow accredited investors to finance individual real estate loans within
minutes. We handle the payments, legal work and deal sourcing so that loan
backers can focus on selecting assets and developers that match their
investment objectives.

I am a solo founder with real estate and fund raising experience:
www.linkedin.com/in/williamvanhest

I am currently incorporating feedback in to the site while working through
some final legal issues. I expect to launch and close our first deal in
January.

Positions:

HEAD OF REAL ESTATE PORTFOLIO MANAGEMENT - You will be responsible for
managing real estate deal flow and investment performance for the platform.
You must have 5+ years of real estate acquisition or asset management
experience at a top firm. Our investors will count on us for performance and
you must live and breathe performance. You are an expert at personal
relationships and will be responsible for helping real estate developers move
through our investment process efficiently.

Pay: Negotiable salary and substantial equity.

Timeline: I expect this hire to happen in late January, early February. If you
are interested in learning more about the position, please send me an email
below and we can setup a time to talk.

William Van Hest

William.vanhest@capitalpeers.com

------
rs
XP-Dev.com - Remote - [https://xp-dev.com](https://xp-dev.com)

XP-Dev.com does version control and project hosting (in the same market as
Github, Bitbucket, etc). Profitable and bootstrapped.

Looking for backend and frontend engineers who would like to get their hands
dirty in Subversion, Git and Mercurial. You will be working on new features on
the platform that may involve work on the whole stack. You will be liaising
directly with real users. Deployments are really quick, and you get to see the
impact of your work almost immediately.

Stack:

    
    
      - Nginx, Apache
      - Java (Core, Wicket, Hibernate)
      - Python (mainly for scripting)
      - Linux
      - AngularJS, JQuery
      - MySQL
      - Redis
      - RabbitMQ
      - Fabric
    

There are other products in the pipeline - most of which are akin to xp-
dev.com (hosting/productivity platforms). So, there is plenty of room to
switch products and try out new things:
[https://deployer.vc](https://deployer.vc),
[https://zoned.io](https://zoned.io) amongst them.

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Self starters
      - Sound understanding of programming
        you don't need to be a Java/Python/JavaScript guru
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - No keeping track of holidays
      - Flexible working hours
      - Flexible working conditions (see below)
    

Position location is remote. You'll need to factor in working from home or
from a shared space near you (all will be paid for).

To apply, just drop a short cover email describing yourself and your CV to
rs@exentriquesolutions.com

------
d4mi3n
ITU is looking for rails developers of all skill levels to join our
engineering team to help build educational software that doesn't suck.

International Technological University (itu.edu) Location: San Jose / Remote

We're a fast growing internal software division at a non-profit university
specializing in masters and doctorate degrees. ITU has tasked us with building
an enterprise grade educational system that meets it's needs helps ITU scale
as it operates and opens new campuses internationally.

While ITU is a largely academic environment, we have a fairly progressive work
environment. Most engineers set their own hours, we focus on an agile/SCRUM-
like iterative workflow, and we're firm believers in TDD and code review.

We also feel strongly that our most valuable asset is our people, and we
invest in them. ITU employees get free access to masters and doctorate level
courses and we have a dedicated training budge with additional time for
personal enrichment (pet projects, read up on some new tech, etc).

If you're interested in working with us, know that you do not need to be a
rockstar, but you do need to be able and willing to communicate, learn, and
collaborate.

Contact: Damien Wilson <dwilson@itu.edu>

EDIT:

Some points I forgot to mention:

    
    
      * We're predominantly a rails/node shop, but we're happy to hire good people with relevant experience in different tech stacks
      * We are happy to hire remotely, but not for junior positions. We find that more junior software engineers need a bit of training before they're self sufficient enough to be productive.

------
illscience
Snowball is looking for full-stack engineers - Location: San Francisco

Snowball aggregates messages from all of your favorite messaging apps -- SMS,
Facebook, WhatsApp, Hangouts, Twitter, Telegram etc. We give you a single,
lightning-fast way to access your conversations.

It's a simple idea with big implications: we're pushing the boundaries of the
Android platform to make the OS social.

We're building a cross network social graph. What we're _not_ building: yet
another app.

Why work with us?

1 - We're doing truly ambitious things with the Android platform -- making
humans a primitive on the device. The problems are hard and interesting. After
all, who wants to work on yet another photo sharing app?

2 - You're working with founders who have already built and sold a company to
Google. If you want to be a founder someday we'll teach you everything we
know; in fact, 50% of the engineers from our last company are now founders.

3 - You get real equity and a real salary. We want everyone to succeed in the
case of an exit and we don't want anyone to starve while we get there.

4 - Everyone at the company is technical and actively writes code. Except the
dog. And we're trying to teach her :)

Email me: helloanish [at] squanda [dot] com

~~~
illscience
Oh, and we're backed by First Round, Google Ventures, Lowercase, Felicis,
Greylock and more ..

------
decode
Hitmeister.de - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (10 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 2 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or several
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend-mw/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: ~25 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, Andreessen-Horowitz, Sutter Hill Ventures,
Social+Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, New Relic,
Optimizely, and many more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers and data scientists excited to join an early-
stage startup to help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
sv123
Leafly

Location: Seattle, WA

C#, Asp.net MVC, RavenDB, ElasticSearch, AWS

We’re looking for a senior-level software engineer with an understanding of
the full stack but deep knowledge of server-side architecture, management and
development that can help to support and optimize Leafly.com while helping to
design and implement the technical components for the next generation of
Leafly products. If you have experience building scalable, cloud based, web
applications, are excited about cannabis, and would like to impact millions of
users, look no further.

Responsibilities: -Build out new, exciting projects for the Leafly community

-Design, implement, benchmark and deploy simple, elegant, high-performance code

-Work on the full stack, web and mobile web client and server development

-Interact with designers, content providers and others to build products people will love

Requirements:

-5+ years of experience in the design, building and management of large-scale ASP.NET MVC web applications

-Expert understanding of modern, scalable, high availability solutions.

-Experience managing, optimizing and extending document databases, like RavenDB, MongoDB or CouchDB

-Experience integrating additional data sources and systems into an existing platform

-Good communication skills with an ability to communicate complex ideas easily and quickly

-Strong CS background

Contact: scott@leafly.com

------
samelawrence
StrataCloud - Atlanta, GA - Full-time, Local only.

Sales Engineers, Support Engineers, Content Marketing Manager, Developers.

tl;dr -
[http://www.stratacloud.com/careers/](http://www.stratacloud.com/careers/) \-
Doesn't actually list dev positions bc we're more desperate to fill other
roles, but for HN, we're always hiring developers.

We're a team of ~20 working fast to bring a new product to market for Data
Center Management. We have an existing product that brings in revenue and
still has some legs, but our main focus is on a new platform that exists as a
virtual appliance (Linux VM) and is composed of (mostly) Erlang and
JavaScript... with some Java and Python thrown in there. We sell to the
Enterprise (banks, hosting providers, anybody with lots of VMs) and have
strong leadership with experience from security, Intelligence orgs, HP, and
others; but we still feel like a small company and are a good place for anyone
looking to do difficult work on big problems in an environment where results
are the only thing that matters.

Funded, profitable, and moving quickly; this is the best job I've ever had,
and we have a very exciting roadmap ahead of us. If you like independence,
Linux, Virtualization, and working with smart people, let us know.

All the usuals, casual dress, beer Fridays, flexible hours, etc... we're not a
"cushy" startup with ping-pong tables and company outings and all that. Ain't
nobody got time for that... we're hustling way too hard, but as we grow I'm
sure all that will change. Come here if you want to work really hard to get a
product into the market, because there's lots of really hard work to be done
around these parts.

------
wadenick
San Francisco and REMOTE | Atlassian

We make JIRA, HipChat and other developer tools that you may know. We're
growing our developer relations practice and have a few developer evangelist
positions open right now.

As a developer evangelist at Atlassian you don't have sales targets or time in
a briefing center, and you don't do Powerpoint - instead you spend half of
your time building modern web code (pick your language, pick your stack) and
half of your time writing and talking about what you did. And you can travel
as much or as little as you'd like.

In short you get to build cool shit and showcase what's possible by example.
Our company is still growing fast after more than 10 years, and our culture is
innovative and inclusive.

Here's two to start:

[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/jobs/listing?org=A...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/jobs/listing?org=ATLASSIAN&cws=1&rid=1581)

[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/jobs/listing?org=A...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/jobs/listing?org=ATLASSIAN&cws=1&rid=1961)

~~~
baggachipz
I don't see any jobs listed that are specifically remote. To apply as a remote
developer evangelist, would one need to simply apply for, say, the SF one?

~~~
wadenick
Yes. Our Taleo system doesn't have Remote as an option but I'm very happy to
talk with remote candidates and in fact my dev rel team right now is 100%
remote.

~~~
lechuckcaptain
Is the remote option available also for Engineering positions?

~~~
wadenick
That's going to depend on the role, the hiring manager, and the candidate. I
can't answer for all those but I'd suggest it's always worth a conversation if
you see a role you find really compelling.

------
Convergence
Aliso Viejo, CA - Fulltime, Local

.NET Web Developer

Convergence.net, a leading provider of online eCommerce solutions is looking
for a web developer to join our small tight-knit team in Aliso Viejo, CA. We
offer a fun, laid back atmosphere with great benefits and an opportunity to
make a difference. We specialize in building ticketing, registration, and
membership applications that run on a variety of devices for zoos,
attractions, theme parks, water parks, museums, and many more cool places.

We’re looking to expand our technical team with another developer to support
the growth of the company. Our ideal developer is familiar with the .NET
framework and is not afraid to work on the front-end (HTML, CSS, JS) or back-
end (ASP, C#, SQL) and can be involved in all aspects of the development
lifecycle.

Requirements • Bachelor's degree in Computer Science or related field or
equivalent experience. • 3+ years of website development with .NET
technologies • Experience with Web Services - SOAP, REST, XML, and JSON. •
Knowledge of web technologies - HTML5, JavaScript, CSS, AJAX, XSL • Strong
written and verbal communication skills. • Applicant must successfully pass a
criminal background check.

Desirable Skills: • Understanding of version control or TFS • Administer
Windows Server and IIS • Hardware setup and configuration • Angular JS or
Android knowledge

Company Perks • Great medical and dental benefits • Paid vacation and time off
• Flexible hours • 401k coming soon • Free snacks and drinks • Opportunity to
learn and grow

Apply to: jobs@convergence.net

Applications and responses from principals only. This is a full-time position;
please no inquiries for contract work. Local candidates only

------
jsnook
Java/GWT developers | Nightingale Informatix | Toronto (Markham), Canada

=======

WHO IS NIGHTINGALE? Nightingale built and operates the largest cloud-based EMR
(electronic medical record) solution in Canada. We serve the needs of primary
care practices, multi-physician outpatient clinics, and large scale regional
health organizations and networks in Canada and the US.

=======

WHICH TECHNOLOGIES DO NIGHTINGALE DEVELOPERS WORK WITH? Enterprise Java, GWT,
PostgreSQL, HTML5, JavaScript, Unix/Linux, Maven, Git. We offer a true SaaS
solution to our customers.

=======

DO CANDIDATES HAVE TO BE FAMILIAR WITH _ALL_ OF THOSE TECHNOLOGIES? No.
Although, the more you know, the better. We would expect some enterprise Java
experience for example, but GWT is a niche skill. A demonstrated ability to
learn is valued.

=======

WHAT EXPERIENCE LEVEL ARE WE HIRING FOR? We are looking for entry level,
intermediate and senior developers.

=======

LINKS, where you can APPLY:

SENIOR: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/senior-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

INTERMEDIATE: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
devel...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/intermediate-software-
developer-2-positions-available)

ENTRY LEVEL: [http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
develo...](http://www.nightingalemd.com/can/entry-level-software-
developer-4-positions-available)

------
zmillman
Junior Developer at Magoosh ([http://magoosh.com](http://magoosh.com)) --
Berkeley, CA (interns welcome too)

=-=-=-=-==-=

We’re looking for another full-stack developer to join our team building the
future of test prep.

Our product helps tens of thousands of students around the world study for
their GRE, GMAT, SAT and TOEFL exams and since we're such a small engineering
team (in a company of almost 20), you'll be contributing to production from
the first day. We ship early and iterate with feedback. We have fun all the
time and meetings only when absolutely necessary.

You’ll work with Zach
([https://github.com/zmillman](https://github.com/zmillman)) and Zack
([https://github.com/zackm](https://github.com/zackm)) to release new features
and keep everything running smoothly. We use Ruby on Rails, CoffeeScript,
AngularJS and PhoneGap, code reviews on GitHub, continuous integration with
Semaphore, and deploy several times per day to AWS with Capistrano. There's a
healthy mix of front-end and back-end work and we're constantly learning new
tools and techniques to make us more productive.

Want to learn more about how we hire at Magoosh? Our CEO wrote a blog post:
[http://magoosh.com/blog/magoosh-hiring-
process/](http://magoosh.com/blog/magoosh-hiring-process/)

An interest in education, statistics, web applications and startups will serve
you well!

=-=-=-=-==-=

Apply online here: [http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-
developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-developer/)

------
sparkman55
Rinse - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

Rinse is hiring a Software Engineer to develop our functionality across the
stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our customers
AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our customer
service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / Ubuntu, but we're a tiny
tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We're also hiring for a "Special Operations Associate" which is someone who
may not have unique technical ability, but who has great aptitude and a
willingness to work hard to improve our business. Analytical capability and
attention to detail are important skills for this person. Bonus points for
someone with an Industrial Engineering or Process Engineering background. This
position is great for an ambitious hustler looking to join a "rocket ship"
startup. Obviously, this position presents a significant growth opportunity.

Any applicant who we interview will receive $25 in free Rinse credit... If you
live in San Francisco, give us a try!

Interested? I'd be happy to answer any questions at sam@rinse.com.

------
rholdy
MasteryConnect | Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT

MasteryConnect began when an experienced educator was inspired to focus on
mastery learning and formative assessment, but was frustrated by a lack of
time and tools. He wanted a way to get out of tracking mastery in
spreadsheets, speed up the time to grade and provide feedback to students, and
provide a way to share great formative assessments with educators around the
country.

At MasteryConnect, we believe that through 21st century technology and tools,
obstacles to mastery learning are removed. We believe in the power of the
common standards and it’s ability to unleash the collective knowledge of
teachers all across the country. We believe in data and teachers driving the
conversation around assessment and what students are learning. We believe all
students can learn.

Job Description - We're looking for a mid-level and/or senior level engineer.

Important To Us - Good experience with ROR (Ruby On Rails) desired - but if
you have PHP or Python skills and want to learn Rails, let’s talk Experience
with other frameworks either in ruby or some other language Excitement and
experience around JavaScript and JS frameworks Up-to-date with current
technology trends Experience with the entire stack of a web application *nix
experience and familiarity with shells Everything from database to html5 and
css3 goodness Self starter - has started something on their own, like: a
framework a company a product an open source project Have an opinion on the
preferred code editor Some experience with cross platform mobile frameworks
(like phonegap) a plus AWS (amazon web services) experience a plus The DNA to
be part of a startup company culture and work in a startup environment

Send an email to holdy@masteryconnect.com

------
Mynar
Keplar Agency - Amsterdam, Netherlands - INTERN - Full time Ruby developer

Keplar Agency is looking for a full time or freelance Ruby on Rails developer
and/or trainee. We're closely related to music industry within Amsterdam area
and are proud creators of "Amsterdam Music Festival", "A State of Trance", "I
Am Hardwell" and many other large applications in such a fast paced
environment. Moreover, we're currently building large scaled applications for
clients like "Randstad" and "Max Havelaar". Our projects' base is continuously
increasing with our own custom built applications and tools as well.

We work with modern tools common to the Ruby community and keep looking
forward to improve our workshop. We focus using Rails, Middleman, RSpec, Sass,
git, Chef to great extent and, from time to time, we use JavaScript frameworks
such as AngularJS to spice things up. We're keen to extend our knowledge in
the very near future with technologies like Go-lang, Elixir, Docker, and
anything else that sounds promising. We're a small team of 6 now, but
continuously growing projects' and customers' base demands expanding and
allows us to look into cooperating with other great minded developers keen to
learn, teach and grow with us.

More information could be found at:
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer)
and
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship).
Don't hesitate to contact us directly at jobs@keplar.nl to learn more or just
to let us know you'd be interested in joining any position. (And mention Tom,
so I could pick it up myself)

------
xiongww
== San Diego, CA | Part-time, internship, full time | UI/X designer,
iOS/Android/Web developer, Full-stack engineer ==

== About Whova ([http://whova.com](http://whova.com)) ==

Whova is a fast-growing mobile and big data startup backed by National Science
Foundation SBIR Program, Venture Capital and seasoned angel investors from
Silicon Valley. Whova mobile app brings big data analytics to help event
organizers build successful events and attendees network efficiently with each
other.

To deliver the best product experience to users, we are looking for talented
people who enjoy fast paced development and are passionate about
entrepreneurship to join our exciting venture. If you are looking for a unique
career opportunity to learn, grow, and have fun, consider joining Whova!

== Current available positions at Whova ==

\- UI/UX designer - Android/iOS mobile developer - Software engineer -
Marketing/Sales managers/directors

== Why joining us? == \- We are a group of passionate startup veterans,
inventors, technologists, and explorers

\- We are well funded by leading silicon valley angel investors and VCs

\- We have competitive equity and salary packages available

\- Full health/dental/vision coverage

\- A chance to be an early member of a fast-growing team - We are located in
the America’s Finest City: San Diego, CA

== Contact ==

More details about the positions can be found in
[http://whova.com/jobs/](http://whova.com/jobs/). If you have any questions,
please don’t hesitate to send us an email: jobs@whova.com.

------
maramaemartin
Oration, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Foster City, CA) is looking
for a Full Stack Engineer

Oration is helping millions of people optimize their healthcare spending by
creating a free and fair market for healthcare products. We're putting the
interests of consumers and taxpayers ahead of the industry and we're helping
people find the best care at the best price.

We're hiring a Full Stack Engineer to join our growing Engineering team. As
one of our first hires you'll have a big impact on the shipped product. You'll
work closely with the product and design team from the beginning of each
iteration to craft what we build and how we build it.

We're offering competitive salary, stock options, health insurance, PTO, 401k,
fully stocked pantry, catered lunches weekly, and opportunities for career
advancement.

Oration is a Public Benefit Company. This means we have a moral and financial
obligation to serve the public good in everything we do.

For more information, visit
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/858](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/858) or
email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

------
architgupta
ClearTax (YC S14) is hiring in New Delhi, India. Hiring software engineers --
founders are programmers, engineering first culture.

Drop me an email: archit @ cleartax.in

ClearTax is in the unique position to shape the future of India's financial
software. Software and experiences designed by us will determine how Indians
e-File, save on their taxes, invest and lead simplified financial lives.

Most financial software in our country is from the 80s and stuck in legacy.
Most people today have powerful smartphones in their pockets and their lives
are better because of apps like WhatsApp, Google Maps and Evernote.

Simple and intuitive financial tools for taxes, accounting, payroll,
invoicing, investing do not exist in our country today. We want to change
this.

Our mission is to simplify every Indian's financial life. And we'd like to
invite you to join us in this mission.

We use a range of programming languages: Functional programming (F#), Java and
C#, Python, Javascript. We are huge fans of brevity in code. We use both SQL
and noSQL databases.

You can read more at
[http://cleartax.in/meta/careers](http://cleartax.in/meta/careers)

------
nilsbunger
Dropbox - SF and NY - Fulltime and Intern

Dropbox is building the home for people’s most important things—their photos,
docs, and everything else. We handle over a billion files a day for over 300
million users with a product that’s easy enough for your grandparents to use.

We write great software and sweat the details, relentlessly focus on impact,
and are working to create an enduring culture. We’ve barely scratched the
surface, and we're building much more than a little blue box.

\----

Some of the expertise we’re trying to grow:

* Engineering: distributed systems, computer vision, data scientist, android, iOS, web (front and backend), QA, and more

* Design: user research, visual design, and interaction design

* Product: developer advocate, payments, and localization

* Tech Ops: site reliability, MySQL, infrastructure security, network engineer, hadoop reliability, and datacenter ops.

Check out our jobs page
([https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)) for more jobs
and full descriptions. \----

What’s it like to be a Dropboxer?
[https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox](https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox)

Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

Apply with link
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59)
and we'll get back to you within 5 business days.

~~~
pszczurko
I applied with the link for an internship a month or two ago, its been a long
'5 days' with no contact of any kind

------
mariusz331
Airenvy

Location: San Francisco, CA Position: Ruby on Rails Engineer - Full Time

Ruby, Rails, AngularJS (1.x), PostgreSQL, Heroku

Airenvy is a property management company focused on managing Airbnb rentals.
Our property owners don't have to worry about responding to guest inquiries,
key exchanges, cleaning, sheets/towels/laundry, or adjusting their nightly
prices. We are an all-in-one solution for owners with second homes or vacation
properties. In turn, our guests get a predictable hotel-like experience and a
reliable concierge while they stay in the properties we manage.

There are plenty of challenges we work on every day. Our business depends on
an on-the-ground workforce so we spend a lot of time building reliable
applications for our vendors (cleaners, laundry partners, neighborhood
managers). Because we answer all the inquiries for our owners, it is important
we know a lot about the properties we represent. We try to get as much
information about a property as possible and make getting that information
seamless. Our owners are very patient with us now, but we need to build
smarter systems to gather this data.

jobs@airenvy.com

------
jluan
/ _======================================

Dextro - Senior Distributed Systems Engineer (NYC full-time)

=======================================_/

// What we do

Dextro is a venture-backed AI-as-a-service company building an API that makes
it easy for developers to search, filter, and gather actionable statistics
over photo and video datasets — without knowing any computer vision or machine
learning. Our technology powers the next generation of vision-enabled apps,
robots, smart devices, and data analytics tools.

// Who we are

We are a small, highly technical team of vision engineers and researchers from
the UPenn GRASP Lab, IIT Delhi, Microsoft, and iRobot. Python, CUDA, C++, and
Ruby are our core languages. We have 10^~14 FLOPS of compute on-site regularly
being maxed out by experiments and performance testing.

// Who you are

This is primarily a distributed systems and web services developer role but
you will have computer vision responsibilities. Though we expect significant
backend dev experience, you will learn the vision that you need on the job.

// More information

Check out more info at dextro.co/jobs and shoot us an email at jobs []
dextro.co if you're interested.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, and Forward
Deployed roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) We'd love to
hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

------
maramaemartin
♦ ♦ ♦

Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service caf,
and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new)
or email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

♦ ♦ ♦

------
gokulkumark
Disney
Interactive([http://www.disneyinteractive.com](http://www.disneyinteractive.com))
- Los Angeles, CA. - Looking for full time Principal Software Engineer with
Machine Learning experience.

We are looking for a motivated and talented principle software engineer with a
passion for building world-class products. We are focused on building a robust
and scalable recommendation platform for Disney Interactive. This role is
ideal for an individual looking to have a huge impact in transforming the
Disney products by unleashing the power of machine intelligence to help drive
critical business decisions.

For full job description -
[https://xjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://xjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=194213)

Why join Disney

The Walt Disney Company is a world-class entertainment and technological
leader. Walt’s passion was to continuously envision new ways to move audiences
around the world—a passion that remains our touchstone in an enterprise that
stretches from theme parks, resorts and a cruise line to sports, news, movies
and a variety of other businesses. Uniting each endeavor is a commitment to
creating and delivering unforgettable experiences — and we’re constantly
looking for new ways to enhance these exciting experiences. Bring your
individual talents here and discover for yourself why a career with Disney is
the opportunity you’ve been looking for.

“It takes people to make the dream a reality.” Walt was on to something when
he said that, and it continues to ring true today. As a Cast Member you are
the steward and connection to our legacy and the backbone of our thriving
innovations. Join our team and watch your dreams come true.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA) is
looking for a Senior Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

We're offering industry competitive salary, stock options, full medical
benefits, 401k, regular team outings, Free Friday lunches, endless snacks &
drinks, and on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service cafeteria,
nature walks, and free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793) or
email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- local or remote

We're looking to add a developer to our small team. You'll help us write and
maintain our ever-growing stable of web-based Python applications for
governments, non-profits, and the public.

Reasons to work for us:

* Developers are at the heart of our business. We have a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get real work done.

* Developers make our technology decisions.

* We enjoy programming and take pride in our craft. We strive to develop software that our users love to use.

* Python is our primary language and we develop on OS X and Linux.

* We love and use open source software, such as PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Git, and Asterisk.

* We're a 501(c)(3) non-profit making software that helps governments and other non-profits help people in need.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* A strong curious streak and a love for learning

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* A breadth of software development experience

* Experience with modeling relational data, and also with SQL

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at
[http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/](http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/).

This is an FTE position only, and only for people with a legal right to work
in the US (e.g. no H-1Bs), sorry. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
marybheine
URX ([http://urx.com](http://urx.com)) San Francisco, CA

Senior Software Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/13706#.VH0YelfF9Ns](https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/13706#.VH0YelfF9Ns))

URX is looking for an experienced software engineer to take URX’s architecture
to the next level by working on projects that touch all components in URX’s
technology stack. We strive to find or create the right tool for the job, so
URX believes in fostering a polyglot organization. URX looks for versatile
problem solvers with strong CS fundamentals who are excited to learn new
languages and frameworks. The ideal candidate will not only build solid
systems, but also excel at sharing knowledge with teammates and guiding the
architecture of systems developed by the team.

We work with a wide variety of languages (Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Go and C)
and infrastructures (AWS, Elastic Search/Lucene, HDFS/HBase, Spark, CephFS and
Mesos), so if you love working with a full stack, we’d love to hear from you.

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Software Engineer - Mountain View, CA

We help real estate agents collaborate with their clients, so that they can
sell more homes. (We've helped power over $5 million in commissions). Whereas
Zillow and Trulia help connect home buyers to agents, we help agents move
their clients who are serious about buying across the finish line.

We recently announced our $6m Series A [1] and are looking for engineers who
love new challenges and shipping great product.

About RealScout:

* grown from 2 to 25 employees since 2012 [2]

* open source across the stack - Ruby, AngularJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis

* backed by prominent VC’s and angel investors including DCM, Joe Lonsdale / Formation 8 and Ken DeLeon, the number one Realtor® in the US

Feel free to email me at chris at realscout dot com anytime with any questions
or to apply. Thanks!

[1] - [http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/17/realscout-
raises-6-million-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/17/realscout-
raises-6-million-series-a-for-better-real-estate-search-technology/)

[2] - [https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)

------
masylum
Redbooth is looking for senior Rails developers.

Join one of the best teams in town and have an impact to the thousands of
customers that are using our product.

We are looking for people that have production experience with high traffic
websites and are able to learn new technologies. Finding solutions out of the
comfort zone is part of our daily routine.

The challenges you will face will be to keep the fast-paced development cycle
without sacrificing quality, stability nor performance. To achieve that we
successfully architected the application moving away from the classic
monolithic default Rails approach.

Our stack includes: Ruby/Rails, Rspec, MySQL, Redis, Erlang/Ejabberd,
Javascript/Backbone/Marionette, Travis, Nodejs, Puppet, AWS...

The conditions are exceptional (really good salary and stock!) and we have a
strong culture of collaboration and quality work. One example can be our
cleaning fridays: developers dedicate time to reduce technical debt, improve
tooling and testing coverage.

If you want to grow and be part of one of the most successful startups in
Barcelona don't hesitate to apply!

What should I do?

Contact us at jobs@redbooth.com :)

------
maramaemartin
♦ ♦ ♦

Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for a Senior Platform Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're growing and we're hiring a Sr. Platform Engineer. As one of our first
hires in this team you'll develop and improve our applications, APIs and
services for our Coin device.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, equity, benefits for you
and your family, commuter benefits, snacks on snacks on snacks, daily catered
lunch, in-office wellness programs, and the opportunity to grow in the company
and in the tech community.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/852/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/852/applications/new)
or email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

♦ ♦ ♦

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper - [http://osper.com](http://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 to 18, so they
can make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines,
and abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous
deployment, and microservices. You can read more about our plan to be awesome
on our tech blog [http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io).

We want to meet and work with smart technical folks of all varieties - from
server-side devs to sysadmins, mobile coders to testers, security analysts to
data crunchers.

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this stage.

------
maramaemartin
♦ ♦ ♦

Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for a Platform Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're growing and we're hiring a Platform Engineer. As one of our first hires
in this team you'll develop and improve our applications, APIs and services
for our Coin device.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, equity, benefits for you
and your family, commuter benefits, snacks on snacks on snacks, daily catered
lunch, in-office wellness programs, and the opportunity to grow in the company
and in the tech community.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/851/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/851/applications/new)
or email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

♦ ♦ ♦

------
gvaldes
Augmate ([http://www.augmate.com](http://www.augmate.com))

Location: New York City

Businesses and their employees are stuck, held in place by processes that have
changed little since the Industrial Revolution.

So we're building something different --

a new way of seeing work.

A way that removes the traditional barriers of time, distance, and even
uncertainty.

Its foundation is a team united by a single mission: To bring about a world
where everyone can work without friction.

That team is growing --

\+ Senior Front-End dev (know your microjs vs mvc, can build a BDDed SPA.
Bonus: eye towards design)

\+ Senior Android dev (know your RxAndroid, Retrofit, Robolectric, and feel
comfortable with IoC and TDD)

\+ Backend/data person who can help us work at scale (know difference between
Kafka, Akka, Hadoop)

We implement our mission internally by:

* Practicing Agile, TDD, and Continuous Delivery

* Having an option to work from home as you need to

* Offering Competitive pay

* Working Sane hours (yes, go home -- we value your time.)

* Being the first to see cutting-edge tech that's not yet on the market

* Building out tools for ourselves and others.

* Thinking through problems creatively and inclusively

* Writing clean, working code!

If you're a talented and passionate engineer, who shares our values, and wants
to apply your expertise on new technical challenges in a new market, we want
to talk to you.

Please reach out to jared[at]augmate.com

------
maramaemartin
♦ ♦ ♦

Coin, located in San Francisco, is looking for an Embedded Software Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're growing and we're hiring an Embedded Software Engineer. As one of our
first hires in this team you'll develop and improve firmware for our Coin
device.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, equity, benefits for you
and your family, commuter benefits, snacks on snacks on snacks, daily catered
lunch, in-office wellness programs, and the opportunity to grow in the company
and in the tech community.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/850/applications/new)
or email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

♦ ♦ ♦

------
agazso
C++ Engineer

Europe/Hungary/Budapest

Full-time / no remote work / relocation supported

Prezi is a zooming presentation software that uses an open canvas instead of
traditional slides, is available on desktop, browsers, iPads and iPhones. With
offices in San Francisco and Budapest, we work together with 200 employees.
You’ll love to work with us if you want to: 1\. create an app used by 50
million users 2. work together with people, who are smarter than you, who can
inspire you, 3. use the technologies, tools and methods on you daily work, you
like, 4. work in small, independent teams, 4. do something from scratch, 5.
have free food all day long

Currently we are building a new C++ team, where you will be developing a
complex editor for Prezi. If you want to solve non-trivial architectural
problems, take full ownership of features, work with a wide range of software
tools and technologies and work on a new codebase, not legacy stuff, send us
your application:

[http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/](http://prezi.com/jobs/oHh7XfwM/)

------
egillie
Flexport | Software engineer | San Francisco, CA

Our goal is to create a world where anyone can freely trade regardless of
geographic, cultural, regulatory, or logistical boundaries.

By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from overseas, we
aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs to benefit from the wonders
of international trade. We're a small team of technologists, logistics experts
and customer experience fanatics operating out of a beautiful office in
downtown San Francisco.

· Backed by YCombinator, as well as Google Ventures, Bloomberg BETA, and First
Round Capital · Experienced revenue growth of 2,000% over the last 3 months ·
Only tech-driven logistics company offering a full-stack of freight forwarding
and customs brokerage services

We are currently hiring software developers plus freight, customs and
logistics experts of all kinds. If you are interested in joining our team,
check out [https://www.flexport.com/careers](https://www.flexport.com/careers)
or my e-mail is evie@flexport.com :)

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Backbone / Node.js)

Location: SF / NYC (will help w/ relocation)

Company: Localize.js ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).
We're a fast growing, engineering-focussed company building tools to simplify
website localization and translation. We're redefining how companies localize
web applications.

We're searching for our first employee. You'll have control over large parts
of our product and can meaningfully impact our direction. You'll receive a
huge equity grant alongside of a competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email brandon@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

________

Let's get in touch! Email our founder directly at brandon@localizejs.com.

------
USNetizen
\--------------------- NETIZEN CORPORATION ---------------------

Hiring a MOBILE BACK-END ARCHITECT. Immediate need. Can be remote, but must be
US-based and able to hold a government security clearance.

We are also hiring C# DEVELOPERS and IT SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS around the
country. Defense or government IT experience a big plus. Security
certifications a plus.

Lastly, we are hiring CYBER SECURITY consultants, penetration testers and
application security subject matter experts. Web and mobile application
security experts needed.

\------------------------------ WHAT WE DO ------------------------------

We are a veteran-owned business with experience working in mission-critical
environments in defense, intelligence, healthcare and finance. We provide
secure software development and analysis plus safe, compliant cloud solutions
for clients ranging from large government agencies to small/midsize
businesses.

\------------------------------ WHERE TO GET IN TOUCH
------------------------------

Where to get in touch:
[http://www.NetizenCorp.com/contact](http://www.NetizenCorp.com/contact)

------
DenisM
SEATTLE, WA.

A little startup that could... drag the supply chain management to the 21st
century.

Producing and distributing manufactured goods is about half the GDP of the US,
but for all that size this industry is still stuck in the middle-of-last-
century technology - the straightjacket of ERP for data storage compounded by
looseness of paper/fax/phone for catalog distribution or ordering.

At AMP we're bringing a modern SaaS data management system to the entire
supply chain - manufactures, suppliers, wholesalers and retailers. Our clients
rip the benefit of business intelligence, dramatic decrease in update latency
(from weeks to minutes), improved accuracy _and_ flexibility, turn-key
E-commerce integration, and many more.

We're looking for driven engineers, ready to take on the vast business
problems with their skills, smarts, and commitment.

Our server stack is ASP.NET MVC + SQL Server + AWS. The client stack is iOS,
Win8, and web. Our web story is still in its infancy (plain ol' HTML for now),
so it can turn any which way yet, but likely React.

Contact jobs@amptab.com

------
tjicc
Full stack engineer in San Francisco

Link: [https://angel.co/incloudcounsel/jobs/41520-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/incloudcounsel/jobs/41520-software-engineer)

We are a small team of passionate, dedicated people who love working together
on growing our company and solving interesting problems. We started
InCloudCounsel less than one year ago and are now profitably doing several
million dollars in revenue and growing quickly. We are hiring employee #1, a
versatile engineer who will work one-on-one with our CTO.

Our company is a technology-enabled legal services company dedicated to
changing the way that legal services are delivered to large enterprises. We’ve
got some exciting technical challenges ahead of us, and are building a
platform that is changing one of the largest industries in the world. Most
importantly, we are building an outstanding business with a product that
creates an immense amount of value for our customers, and having a ton of fun
doing it.

We are seeking a full-stack developer with experience in HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Coffeescript, Ruby on Rails, and Ember. Opinions about JavaScript
and Rails best practices are a must. Bonus points if you have experience with
Heroku or AWS, a great Stack Overflow presence, or some cool projects in your
Github account.

The ideal candidate will have 2-4 years of full-time development experience
and would describe themselves as someone who gets sh#@ done and truly loves
engineering. This is a great opportunity for someone who has earned their
chops on a larger development team to join a small, fast growing startup to
help build and shape a product from the early stages.

To learn more about our company and team, please visit our website at
www.InCloudCounsel.com. To apply, please contact us at
jobs@InCloudCounsel.com.

------
merinid
Enigma.io - New York, NY We build signals and infrastructure for scalable
intelligence on top of the largest open data platform out there. We're looking
for bright folks in a variety of fields: \- Senior Backend Engineer \- Lead UX
Designer \- Data Parser \- and more...
[https://jobs.lever.co/enigma](https://jobs.lever.co/enigma)

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers to make this happen. Experience with
AWS, apache storm, stream processing or high volume, low-latency applications
are all plusses.

We're also looking for strong SDETs.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch (weather permitting)

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

\- Starting a lunch time study group (with lunch provided by the company!)

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto, Fulltime

500px is a photo community for premium photography. Every month, millions of
people use the 500px.com website and mobile apps from around the world to find
the world’s most inspiring photography.

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting shit done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Mongo, Redis, MySQL, Kafka, Chef, AWS,
Hadoop, Python for Machine Learning. Check out
[https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px).

We are looking for Senior Web Developers to help us solve scalability
challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, implement machine learning and vision
solutions.

What we offer:

    
    
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
Peroni
Lyst Ltd - London, UK - [http://lyst.com/careers](http://lyst.com/careers)

Lyst is a leading fashion marketplace - we partner with the world’s top
fashion brands and stores to provide people with a personalised way to
discover and shop for fashion online. From launch in 2010, Lyst is growing
quickly and already generates tens of millions of dollars in sales for the
hundreds of brands, retailers and publishers it partners with around the
world. Lyst is backed by a range of all-star of investors including Accel
(Facebook, Spotify), DFJ (Skype), and those behind Oscar de la Renta, Smythson
and Tory Burch.

Behind the scenes we're python & machine learning fanatics. You may remember
us from these posts:

Image Background Removal:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7340818)

Color Detection:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353102)

Bayesian A/B Testing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815419)

OpenRoss – fast, scalable, on-demand image resizer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931744)

We're actively looking for talented people across the business to work full-
time, on-site in our London HQ. Our Front-end and Data Science teams in
particular are growing pretty quick right now.

Dev Blog: [http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

Contact me directly if you are interested in finding out more: steve@ly.st

~~~
drayae
Are you hiring any interns?

------
FreshPuzzles
Seen.co - New York City Looking for: Full-Stack / Architects / Data Hackers

Come join a growing team tackling a big challenge - summarizing mobile stories
by ranking their real-time media and alerting users to what’s noteworthy by
building automatic summaries. We're doing it with smart, decent people, and
funding from great investors in one of the best cities in the world!

Our team is made up of experts in search, ranking and mobile products.
Altogether we are applying 2 patents, 8 papers and 3 Google Research Awards to
integrate machine learning with breaking news and social curation.

We're building a core of passionate devs and the next few hires will have an
important hand in the direction of the product. The existing team has
experience at Yahoo, Endeca and Frog Design and we value folks who are
curious, hard working, humble and love a good challenge.

Full list of jobs and descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/seen/jobs](https://angel.co/seen/jobs) or just email us
directly jobs@seen.co

------
jtoberon
EnergyHub, Brooklyn, NY

We build a IoT platform for connected thermostats. Together, our partners have
already sold over 100,000 EnergyHub-powered devices, and soon we will be
managing 1 million devices.

Our easy-to-use web/mobile apps help people save money by, for example:
figuring out the most efficient time to run your heat or AC; using geofencing
to turn things down when you're not home; and providing customized tips to
help guide your decisions. We also run critical parts of the Smart Grid by
linking our thermostat customers to Demand Response programs in the US and
Canada.

You will have the opportunity to work on all aspects of the software: web and
mobile applications, the distributed back end system including the
communication layer to connected thermostats, analytics that drive efficiency,
and the tools that we use. We use modern tools, and we're open to trying out
new technologies, languages, and ideas.

To apply, please send your resume and a brief note about why you're interested
in EnergyHub to josh at energyhub.net.

------
maramaemartin
Oration, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Foster City, CA) is looking
for a Front End Engineer

Oration is helping millions of people optimize their healthcare spending by
creating a free and fair market for healthcare products. We're putting the
interests of consumers and taxpayers ahead of the industry and we're helping
people find the best care at the best price.

We're hiring a Front End Engineer to join our product team. You'll work with
designers and engineers to build great user experiences that enable our users
to optimize their healthcare spending.

We're offering competitive salary, stock options, health insurance, PTO, 401k,
fully stocked pantry, catered lunches weekly, and opportunities for career
advancement.

Oration is a Public Benefit Company. This means we have a moral and financial
obligation to serve the public good in everything we do.

For more information, visit
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857) or
email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible.

If you're passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think
could help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, CA, is looking for an Android Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're hiring an Android Engineer. As one of our first hires in this team
you'll develop and improve our Android applications and services for our Coin
device.

For this role, we're offering a competitive salary, equity, benefits for you
and your family, commuter benefits, full stocked kitchen, daily catered lunch,
in-office wellness programs, and the opportunity to grow your career and be
involved in the tech community.

For more information, visit
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/860](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/860) or
email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

------
StackCommerce
StackCommerce Venice, CA / Senior Ruby Devs + UX Designer
www.stackcommerce.com

WE ARE HIRING -
[https://stackcommerce.com/careers](https://stackcommerce.com/careers)

What we are looking for:

We are looking for Mid-Level and Senior Ruby Engineers and a UX Designer to
join the StackCommerce team. You'll be part of a small, but growing team,
working hard to build a first-of-its-kind native commerce platform.

Who we are:

StackCommerce is on a mission to revolutionize commerce through the seamless
integration of content and relevant products. Our network reach is currently
over 75 million monthly visitors across more than 500 publisher partners with
1 million registered members. We power the leading native commerce platform
which provides publishers and vendors with turnkey solutions to increase user
engagement, growth, and monetization. These solutions include: full-service
commerce shops, editorial, email, social in-feed product recommendations, and
real-time analytics dashboards. Founded in 2011 and headquartered in Venice,
CA, we are a profitable, 30+ person startup funded by top investors including
500 Startups, Draper Associates, Siemer Ventures, Amplify, and other prominent
angel investors.

Check us out!

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/stackcommerce](https://www.facebook.com/stackcommerce)
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/stackcommerce](https://twitter.com/stackcommerce) Awesome
Venice Office: [http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-
digs/](http://blog.stacksocial.com/stacksocial-new-digs/)

If you want to get in on an early stage, profitable startup and join an
amazing team, send your resume to careers@stackcommerce.com.

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

Python and JavaScript Developers

=====================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup (we recently closed a $6.25M Series B) to help us build and expand our
market leading Retention Automation Platform.

Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the Pyramid
web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing platforms
in the world.

Front End Developers will be able to work in JavaScript with Backbone, jQuery
and MarionetteJS to build out our rapidly growing web application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
drp
Zillow Rentals - San Francisco, CA

We have gobs of open spaces for talented engineers to put their mark on the
largest rental network on the web. Our small, product-focused San Francisco
office is in the Financial District, right next to Montgomery station. Come
join us!

Front End Developer - Build neat front end features on
[http://hotpads.com](http://hotpads.com)

Software Engineer - Build the back end of
[http://hotpads.com](http://hotpads.com)

SDET (billed as Sr. Software Engineer) - An exceptionally strong back-end
software engineer who wants to make sure things work. Not QA. Build
simulations and system level tests.

Lead Engineer / Development Manager, Fraud - Lead a small band of fraud-
fighting software engineers. 50/50 coding and managing.

SW Engineer, Machine Learning - Destroy rental fraud with code.

Apply here:
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?l=san%20francisco](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?l=san%20francisco)
and email me: davidpe@zillow.com

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in San Francisco, CA, is looking for an iOS Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're hiring an iOS Engineer. As one of our core hires in this team you'll
develop and improve our iOS applications and services for our Coin device.

For this role, we're offering a competitive salary, equity, benefits for you
and your family, commuter benefits, full stocked kitchen, daily catered lunch,
in-office wellness programs, and the opportunity to grow your career and be
involved in the tech community.

For more information, visit
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859) or
email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

------
kevinschumacher
PwC - Frontend, backend software engineers - DC, San Jose

Despite being part of a huge professional services firm, our team is small and
agile, building products in the information security space. We are a tiny but
growing engineering team in a "startup in the enterprise" type of setting.

We're looking for frontend and backend software engineers interested in
touching all parts of the stack. Ideally, you will have experience in building
scalable web applications and/or data analysis pipelines. Knowledge of infosec
helpful, though not required. Another bonus would be experience with Apache
Storm or similar streaming analytics solutions, or just analytics in general.

You would work on products in the security space related to this _Google For
Work_ post:

[http://googleforwork.blogspot.com/2014/10/pwc-and-google-
bri...](http://googleforwork.blogspot.com/2014/10/pwc-and-google-bringing-
transformation.html)

Please email me at kevin dot schumacher at us.pwc.com (engineer, not HR) if
you are interested in applying. We just hired someone off of last month's "Who
is hiring" thread, so I'm excited to speak to anyone with interest.

Official job postings here:

[http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6380340-software...](http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6380340-software-
engineer-senior-associate-jobs)

[http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6364517-software...](http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6364517-software-
engineer-experienced-associate-jobs)

Note: Some travel will be required when you start if not based in DC (less
than 3 months); US-based remote possible with additional travel.

------
MattfromHall
HALL Real-time chat & texting for business teams.
[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

San Francisco, CA (local) VISAs OK

Hiring locally for a Node.js Engineer.

[https://hall.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0rx1](https://hall.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0rx1)

___________________________

Transforming the way companies communicate.

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day We use node.js, rails,
redis, mongoDB, capistrano, chef and EC2

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Recently raised a $5.5m series-A when the company was just 2 people led by the
early investors in Mint.com, Google and Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder
Collective and AngelPad.

Located in SOMA, San Francisco near 4th and Bryant. Just a 5 minute walk from
Caltrain.

Hall's CEO & founder Brett Hellman joined his first startup at 14, and also
spent time building new products at Yahoo & Intuit.

Hall's CTO & co-founder Ron Adams, previous led the engineer team at Yahoo!
Sports.

___________________________

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA
options available

Dental coverage

Vision coverage

[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

------
okhudeira
Pangea - 6th engineer at Payments Startup - Chicago, IL (Spanish fluency a
plus!)

We're a startup engineering team seeking another passionate polyglot. As an
engineer, you'll be an unrelenting individual willing to brave the storm of
learning. We're a startup with assumptions to validate and a product to build,
refine and improve. You're expertise and input is what you have to offer.

Pangea started with the mission of making money transfer simple, fair and
safe. Since then, we’ve been striving to enhance the security, and reduce the
cost and pain points of money transfer. Our first solution allows users to
complete a transfer in three easy steps and pay with any US prepaid or debit
card, with a nationwide cash solution coming soon. Receivers in Mexico can
collect the transfers in cash at 10,000+ locations in urban and rural areas,
or receive the money directly on any (65,000,000+) Mexican debit card or bank
account. Through every product iteration, we’ll continue to offer more
convenience and meaningfully improve the user experience. Pangea is currently
in beta accepting transfers from limited states (AL, ID, IL, GA, MS, MT, NM
and SC) in the US to anywhere in Mexico.

Our Stack: AWS, MySQL, AngularJS, .NET/C#, RabbitMQ, Redis. We're looking to
move to Mono at the earliest, maybe you can help with that.

Our Team Tools: Macbook Pros, JIRA, Bitbucket, HipChat, TeamCity, Google Apps.

Our Culture: We're a small company (20) which lends itself to lean
communication channels. We're on a mission and we work closely to accomplish
it.

We're on the cusp of something big and we're looking for team members to join
us for the ride.

Apply by emailing me directly (omar email symbol gopangea.com) or on
Stackoverflow Careers [http://pnga.co/1v5zGjP](http://pnga.co/1v5zGjP)

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco or Remote | [https://sense.io](https://sense.io)

We're building a next-generation platform for data science and big data
analytics built by and for data scientists. We're a small team, venture
backed, and located in San Francisco.

Fullstack Engineer - We're looking for somebody to help accelerate development
across our entire stack. You should have experience building complex
JavaScript web applications and developer-friendly REST APIs. You'd be a core
member of our team with the opportunity to make a massive impact. Our stack
consists of AngularJS, NodeJS, Postgres, Docker, Firebase, and lots of data
science tools. Strong JavaScript/AngularJS/NodeJS skills a must. Experience in
data science and Hadoop/Spark a plus but not required.

Compensation: Significant equity and competitive salary. We're located in San
Francisco (SOMA) but have a office culture that supports remote team members.

Want to chat? Email tristan@sense.io.

------
maramaemartin
♦ ♦ ♦

MongoLab, located in San Francisco, is looking for a Lead Dev Ops Engineer

MongoLab is a fully-managed cloud database service featuring highly-available
MongoDB databases, automated backups, web-based tools, 24/7 monitoring, and
expert support. Developers absolutely love us because our Database-as-a-
Service (DBaaS) allows them to focus their attention on product development
instead of operations.

We are looking for a Lead DevOps Engineer to take a major leadership role in
managing our vast fleet of MongoDB deployments and making our users the
happiest and most productive MongoDB developers on the planet.

We're offering competitive salary, equity, health insurance, 401k, a work
environment that inspires you and to seize those moments of inspiration, and
support to speak and attend events in the tech community.

For more information, visit
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/824/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/824/applications/new)
or email us at jobs@thesourcery.com

♦ ♦ ♦

------
Michael_Docker
Docker - San Francisco I'm hoping people are somewhat familiar with Docker...
but if not: At Docker Inc, we believe that containerization is the next big
thing, the tool which will be part of every developer and sysadmin toolbox.
What's "containerization"? The name comes the LXC technology (Linux
Containers), and the technique is also known as "Lightweight Virtualization".

That's why we recently launched Docker
([http://www.docker.com/](http://www.docker.com/)) & Docker Hub
([http://hub.docker.com](http://hub.docker.com)), an Open Source tool enabling
anyone to run those Linux Containers very easily & a community Hub for the
community to organize, share and create images publicly as well as privately.
Containers boot 1000x faster than virtual machines; their disk and memory
footprint are also much lower; and they work on virtually all current
platforms (from physical servers to public cloud instances). We think that
they are the future of virtualization, and will soon become ubiquitous.

Convinced? Then fork the repo on github
([https://github.com/docker/docker](https://github.com/docker/docker)) and
have a look at the code. Not convinced? Then check the website
([http://www.docker.com/](http://www.docker.com/)), which contains more
details, demos, and screencasts. Excited about this? Then join our engineering
team!

We're hiring for: \- Python (Django, Flask, Twisted, etc.) Web Engineers \- Go
(golang) \- FE (javascript, ideally react.js) \- Security Engineering

As well as many other positions. If you think you'd be a great fit for Docker,
I'd love to check out your profile. www.docker.com/company/careers or
jobs@docker.com

Cheers, Michael Dir. Technical Recruiting

------
BornInTheUSSR
Frontend Focused Full Stack Software Engineer at
[http://brickworksoftware.com](http://brickworksoftware.com) \- NYC or REMOTE

Brickwork Software is a one-year-old startup changing the way customers engage
with brick & mortar stores online. We are looking for senior software
engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer with a
bias toward front end development, love of great products and clean code. As
an early hire, you will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering process
and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team (if we say so ourselves) that
has a great time working together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer
pipeline and is poised for tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates
welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has
a team on a large .NET stack as well, but Java teams are spread across both
offices. We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume
as we scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our
Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
ssk2
Mesosphere - [https://mesosphere.com/jobs](https://mesosphere.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA INTERN, VISA

We're a fast growing and well funded distributed systems / enterprise tech /
infrastructure startup in San Francisco. We provide tools and services around
the Apache Mesos project, a cluster scheduler that currently runs tens of
thousands of nodes in production at Twitter.

Currently recruiting engineers heavily across the stack, from front-end
(Rails, Python, Javascript) to back-end (Python, Go, Scala) to core (C++).

We're significant contributors to open source and are one of the main
committers to Apache Mesos, as well as other popular projects like Chronos and
Marathon.

Our customers run huge numbers of compute nodes, so if you're excited by the
prospect of your code running at immense scale, get in touch.

Full-time hires and summer 2015 interns welcome. Please apply via our jobs
page for full-time positions or email summer-2015@mesosphere.io for an
internship.

------
raxnet
Lift Mail - Ann Arbor, MI [http://lift.me/](http://lift.me/)

We're a mobile startup who's goal is to change the face of messaging. To do
this, we are combining beautiful iOS and Android apps with cloud-backed
automation to make your life easier.

We are looking for both Android and iOS engineers. Our perfect candidate is
someone who loves the platform and is committed to pushing the boundaries of a
great consumer app. You will be working with a talented team of developers and
designers to make this a reality. If you're passionate about technology and
have the desire to make an impact at an ambitious ground level startup, this
could be your chance!

If you join our team, you will:

* Be doing meaningful work as part of a talented team creating a product that will be used by millions of people worldwide

* Be compensated competitively and be able to participate in our employee stock ownership plan

* Get to participate in future hiring to help build our team

* Work in an open and spacious office in downtown Ann Arbor

* Have a lot of fun

------
frb
Cringle, Berlin, Germany - [https://cringle.net](https://cringle.net)

Cringle is a mobile peer-to-peer payment solution that enables you to transfer
money straight between bank accounts. We think simplicity is key: no hassle
with virtual wallets, QR codes or external hardware.

Currently, we are team of seven people and we are looking for:

\- Backend Developer with experience in Ruby on Rails and/or Scala and Java:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AAB3dh7e8dRPFGA-L...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AAB3dh7e8dRPFGA-
LambU1sya/SoftwareDeveloper.pdf)

\- Student Developer as a Generalist for 20 hrs/week:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AABdejygCdWPm2cZY...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AABdejygCdWPm2cZYC_5p0swa/StudentDeveloper.pdf)

If you have questions or want to apply, contact me (frane@cringle.net) or my
co-founder Malte (malte@cringle.net).

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We study terabytes of data a day and give
customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and user engagement. This
product has helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad industry.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Moat is dealing with some really interesting engineering problems at scale.
We've built up a great team and we're turning into one of the larger Python
shops in NYC.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
TEVO_throwaway
Ticket Evolution - New York, NY (NYC)

We are building the easiest API for buying & selling event tickets. At any
point in time we have close to $2 billion in tickets in our database.

Our software allows ticket resellers to manage and distribute tickets (sports,
concerts, broadway, etc). Currently there are over 700 ticket sellers on our
system and we power sites like Orbitz, CheapTickets, BookIt & HowAboutWe with
our API.

[http://ticketevolution.com/about/jobs](http://ticketevolution.com/about/jobs)

Hiring great engineers. No hard prerequisites; ideally you're talented with
either Rails or JavaScript.

If you are a frontend, some of our products are chrome only so you can spend
your time playing with bleeding edge browser features rather than catering to
IE.

\- We work 40 hours a week, flexible hours.

\- Be judged solely on results.

\- We have a super relaxed environment.

\- Close to zero meetings.

\- You will be given a lot of autonomy and never micro managed.

\- We have a fun office culture with outings/activities/happy hours.

\- Typical startup compensation & benefits.

Contact jobs@ticketevolution.com

------
austinhallock
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA

Hiring Full-Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for casual mobile games - competing with the app stores
to provide a better way to discover games on mobile. The approach we're taking
focuses on mobile web games - games people can access immediately without the
added friction of installing them in an app store.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Small team of 3, with large audience of 5,000,000+ users to push code to.
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile) for general idea of the quality of code we write.

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Mithril.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
afan
LEAD SOFTWARE ENGINEER - Almond (askalmond.com) - New York, NY United States

Almond (askalmond.com) is seeking a Lead Software Engineer to drive the
development of a groundbreaking online nutrition consultation marketplace.
This lead engineer will have ownership of frontend and backend design and
implementation for a telehealth/video-conferencing and ecommerce application.
This is an exciting opportunity to join a young, passionate, and dynamic team
committed to revolutionizing the consumer health experience.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

\- Design and implement web app backend/frontend according to core
specifications, including HIPAA compliance, and lay the groundwork for
iOS/Android integration

\- Drive a robust, data-driven test-and-learn methodology of software
development (including A/B/n testing and continual customer input)

\- Serve as the software head of Almond, collaborating continuously with a
diverse top-tier team

JOB QUALIFICATIONS:

\- 3+ years of experience with a high level of aptitude in PHP, MySQL,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, frontend and backend MVC fraeworks, with experience in
AWS preferred

\- Examples of 1-2 production-level projects utilizing the above (able to
provide links/code on request)

\- Outstanding communication sills, self-starter with infectious enthusiasm,
energy and problem-solving abilities

\- Driven and motivated to grow with a top-tier team

\- BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or equivalent

As part of the Brainchild family (brainchildco.com), we focus on building an
incredible, proﬁt-generating product without the hassle of fundraising that
typically burdens young companies. Please submit your resume and project
examples to careers@askalmond.com with the subject line “Lead Software
Engineer".

------
vinceguidry
Astral Brands

Atlanta, GA

Please send resumes to me at vguidry@astralbrands.com

Astral Health and Beauty, Inc is a prestigious global beauty brand located in
Atlanta, GA. We have experienced double-digit, global growth with our retail
partners and are looking to do the same with our online channel.

RESPONSIBILITIES Junior developer will be responsible for contributing to many
aspects of building and maintaining several key e-commerce software
applications. This person will support a senior Ruby Developer working on
developing and maintaining customer-facing, production web applications and
system integrations.

Duties will include:

E-commerce application development (database, business logic and front-end)
for new site features and new web apps

Back-end system development (internal admin applications, feed subscriptions,
etc.)

Providing input and assistance in the designing of new features

Troubleshooting and resolve bugs and issues within the app Daily systems and
website support

REQUIREMENTS You should have familiarity with the following technologies and
software:

Ruby on Rails

Some RDBMS (We use MySQL and PostgreSQL)

Agile, Iterative Development

Performance tuning and testing

DESIRED BUT NOT REQUIRED

Experience building a responsive, highly-available web software application
for 10s of 1000s of users

Integrating with APIs

HTML/CSS

Javascript (jQuery)

Capistrano

.NET integrations

Social Media Integration (Facebook, Twitter, etc)

Database Schema Design and Indexing

Sage Software integration

------
malyk
HomeLight - San Francisco, California -
[http://www.homelight.com](http://www.homelight.com)

HomeLight is the best way to find a real estate agent to match your unique
needs as a home buyer or seller. We use 4 to 5 years of transaction history to
objectively rank and showcase agents based on their areas of expertise. Think
the skills/knowledge to buy a condo in SoMa is different than those needed to
sell a single family home in Noe Valley. We know who does each of those things
best.

We're looking to hire our 3rd engineer. We're have a Ruby/Rails stack running
on Heroku with a Postgres DB and Redis cache. We've got a lot of product work,
greenfield development (sinatra? React? Backbone? Let's talk about it!),
algorithm, API, etc. work to do and we need to hire an experienced full stack
developer to help us out.

Feel free to reach out to me directly (email in profile) and let's talk about
how we can work together.

------
pashabitz
San Francisco, CA (H1B ok)

Hey, Pasha, CTO and co-founder of TXN here.

We’re super early stage, building a consumer spending analytics tool for
merchants, backed by great investors (A16Z, Homebrew, Bloomberg Beta etc).
Looking for our first engineering hires: full-stack engineers; people who want
to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do a ton of
learning. The product is heavy on data and visualization. We currently use
Node.js and Scala.

Contact: pasha@txn.co

Why join TXN?

\- Be in the front seat building a company and product from scratch.

\- We are a small team that believes in ownership. You’ll have a huge part in
everything that we do and own your projects, not just be a small cog in the
machine.

\- Learning: we strongly believe in learning and personal development. We’re
building a culture where everybody is encouraged and supported to learn and
improve every day.

\- Doing your best work every day: at TXN, we’ve decided to build something
truly great. With everything we do, big and small, we’re striving to do
something that we’ll be proud of.

------
SendGrid
Orange, California (CA) (Orange County/OC) and Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO)
(full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

Email Delivery. Simplified.

SendGrid is the world's largest Email Infrastructure as a Service provider.
Our email delivery service moves 2% of the world's non-spam email (over 15
billion emails/month) for more than 180,000 companies including technology
leaders like Pinterest, Spotify, and Uber.

\---

[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (All Kinds!)

Software Engineers in Test

MySQL DBA

Sr. Product Manager

Support Engineer

Sr. Manager of IT

All sorts of Internships

\---

We've recently made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't
matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate-

Subject: HN Who is hiring > recruiting@sendgrid.com > if you don't see
anything that you could directly apply to.

------
tyoung
PlanGrid ([http://plangrid.com](http://plangrid.com)), YC W12 -- San
Francisco, CA / Backend, Web, iOS, Android, Data Science: Full-time

-PlanGrid is a team of 60 construction engineers, software engineers, and ex-rocket scientists, building intuitive, beautiful tablet apps for construction. (Think GitHub for blueprints.)

-We measure our growth in _revenue_ and it's been growing exponentially since the day we launched.

-We have native apps on iOS and Android. Our Web stack is frontend mvc using backbone.js. Our backend is python and runs on AWS.

-We care deeply for our users and stay in touch with them in fun ways. (Site visits, Customer Love monthly 48 hour hackathons, etc)

-Fun perks (all expense paid company trips -- last year was Belize., catered lunches 2x a week, medical/dental/vision with zero contributions & other stuff you'd expect from a thriving Silicon Valley startup)

Sound fun? We'd love to hear from you--send an email to jobs@plangrid.com

------
kemmish23
Stealth biotech - Menlo Park, CA

Envision a massive, fully-automated research facility that moves around,
mixes, and analyzes cells and molecules on a scale equivalent to millions of
technicians doing the work by hand. We'll call it the world's first
"biological server farm"\--biology will become a programming discipline, and
biologists won't need their own labs anymore.

Want to help us build it?

We're a well-funded, stealth startup based in Menlo Park, founded by
scientists and engineers who want to solve biology in their lifetimes.

We're looking for extremely talented software engineers from a variety of
backgrounds. We're working mainly with C++ and Python in a Linux environment.
If you've worked with scientific data, instrumentation, or robotics, your
skills may be appropriate. But if you're exceptionally smart and motivated, no
background in science is required.

Send me an email and let's chat. I'm Kent Kemmish at biokemmishtree@gmail.com

------
uwemaurer
Software Engineer Java/Android - in Zürich, Switzerland

Are you excited about Android, mobile apps and launching products to millions
of users? Join AppTornado!

[http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-
engineer](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-engineer)

We are a startup company founded by two former Google engineers. We develop
AppBrain, a leading platform for Android app discovery and app promotion. We
run a worldwide app promotion network called AppBrain AppLift. We work with
thousands of advertisers and developers around the world to promote and
monetize their apps. (
[http://www.appbrain.com/info/monetize](http://www.appbrain.com/info/monetize)
)

We have ambitious plans for the future and are growing our team. Come join us!

Job description As part of a small team you will be working on exciting and
challenging problems:

* Creating great mobile apps that our users love.

* Writing fast and robust server code that scales to millions of users.

* Building simple, intuitive yet powerful user interfaces.

* Our company is technology driven, and we encourage our engineers to take ownership from end to end.

Requirements

* High energy, motivation, problem solving skills

* Strong coding skills in Java

* A solid understanding of web technologies (HTML, CSS, AJAX) and Linux

* Android, Google AppEngine, Google Web Toolkit experience is a plus

* Programming contest experience (ACM, TopCoder) is a plus

* Fluency in English

Please see here for more job openings in our company:
[http://www.apptornado.com/jobs](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Back-end and Full-stack Engineers!

We're on Crain's Best Places to Work in NYC list and Forbes' America's Most
Promising Companies list. We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, we have a
company band, game nights, and regular lunch-and-learns and dev seminars where
we talk tech and learn from each other. We prefer getting work done to
punching a clock, so we keep sane hours and don't track vacation.

Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing systems at scale, you'll
work with a world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best Paper
and other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge of machine learning
research, and you'll gain direct exposure to the ins and outs of the rapidly
growing and evolving adtech industry. We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We write mostly Java, but we've got some C++, Python, and Clojure as well.
Hadoop/Yarn, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka are big parts of our stack, and we're
always looking for new tech that helps us work at scale. Experience with these
is a big plus, but if you've never used them before that's fine too, if you're
eager to learn. If you write clean, tested, working code, think through
problems, and deliver on time, we want to talk to you.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

Unfortunately we are not hiring interns or remote at this time.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _System Administrators_

 _Solution Architects_

To learn more about Sauce Labs, please visit:
[https://saucelabs.com/](https://saucelabs.com/)

If you're interested in joining Sauce, send us your resume at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&page=Jobs)

------
bacheson1293
Toronto, Canada | My SEO Tool Inc.

Senior Backend Engineer

Myseotool.com is an established SAAS company which has grown rapidly, based
solely on a great product and word of mouth. In a nutshell, our app reports on
common online marketing metrics relating to SEO, Social and SEM. We are
looking for a talented backend developer who is well experienced with PHP and
MySQL.

As part of a small team, your involvement will have a direct impact on the
direction of the product. Our working environment focuses on passion and
innovation. Each project will require your involvement from the planning stage
all the way to execution.

Must Have _Phalcon PHP_ MySQL _REST API_ Linux Sys Admin _GIT_ Webdriver +
Phantomjs

Nice to have _Front end skills (angularjs, css, html, graphic design,
javascript)_ Docker _Job / message queueing (Gearman, RabbitMQ) _Prior SaaS
experience _Providing technical support_ Experience using marketing tools
(moz, raven, hubspot)

Email Resume to blake.acheson@myseotool.com

------
skwp
Reverb.com in Chicago, Ruby, ElasticSearch, iOS, in-house tech recruiter, and
more!

We are hiring for all the things. If you're a musician this is the job you've
dreamed of but never thought existed. Well, it does. Come work with an
incredible bunch of people who value solid code just as much as they do the
craft of making music. We're two years old and growing like wildfire. This is
still a chance to get an early position at the Etsy of the musical instrument
world.

This is not a venture backed shoot for the moon or fail hard startup. We're
making real money and helping people build real music businesses online. Local
preferred but we're considering remote in the coming months.

Check our product team here [http://product.reverb.com/work-at-
reverb](http://product.reverb.com/work-at-reverb) and our marketplace at
[http://reverb.com](http://reverb.com)

------
bladedawg
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, data, generalist)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 16 cities across the country and continue
to expand each month. We are well-funded by Spark Capital, Founders Fund, and
Matrix Partners (full list below), and our Series B was raised earlier this
year.

------
BlizzJobs
Blizzard Entertainment is hiring! I am currently looking for qualified and
passionate Software Engineers and Test Engineers for our Corporate HQ in
Irvine, CA as well as a Test Engineer in our San Francisco office. These are
full-time roles within our Platform Services group. Highlighted roles include:

Senior Software Engineer, .Net Software Engineering Manager Lead Software
Engineer in Test Software Engineer, Platform Services Senior Software
Engineer, Graphics (Mac team; OpenGL) Senior Test Engineer Senior Test
Engineer, Security

Please visit [http://us.blizzard.com/en-
us/company/careers/directory.html#...](http://us.blizzard.com/en-
us/company/careers/directory.html#region=Americas) for more details.

If you are interested in applying, please apply to the role directly on our
website but feel free to contact me via email at aramos dot nbe @ blizzard dot
com if you would like to know more.

Thanks, Abe

------
scidev
RSM Erasmus University :: Rotterdam, The Netherlands :: full time / local only

RSM is looking for an experienced software developer who wants to support our
academic researchers by developing scientific software and gives advice over
the (technical) organisation and optimization of their research.

Current projects are the development of intelligent decision support systems
for the Dutch flower auction, future energy markets (smart grids) and
educational trading games. We develop simulation software (native, web and
mobile) and supply support for data and platform management. Our academic
researchers are ambitious and driven and need support for custom solutions and
data- or computation-intensive research.

Details & apply: [http://www.rsm.nl/about-rsm/working-at-
rsm/vacancies/vacancy...](http://www.rsm.nl/about-rsm/working-at-
rsm/vacancies/vacancy/detail/542-software-developer/)

------
ben-deskpro
PHP Full Stack Developer - DeskPRO, London UK

We're looking for an expert PHP developer to work on an advanced, MVC-based
helpdesk platform that's used by millions of people every day in a wide range
of organizations, including Valve Software, Xerox, T-mobile, Fujitsu, Tumblr
and AT&T.

Skills required: expert in OOP/MVC/ORM programming techniques and PHP (v5.3+)
frameworks; MySQL; solid front-end development experience with XHTML, CSS, and
Javascript.

What you'll be doing: help design and implement new communication channels in
our software (voice/SMS, Facebook/Twitter, screensharing); integrate our
software with 3rd party services; improve and refine our product; work on our
backend systems; work on our mobile apps built with our API/HTML5 + PhoneGap

For more details and to apply see:

[https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-
developer/](https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
zacharypinter
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

------
qwerpoiuty
San Francisco | KeepSafe
[http://www.getkeepsafe.com/](http://www.getkeepsafe.com/) | Mobile Engineer

KeepSafe is seeking engineers who will integrate and shape existing privacy
and security technologies to fit in the hands of our users. You'll develop new
ways to manage privacy that every day users didn't know they needed or wanted,
and define the new direction of existing privacy, security and cryptography
technology.

 _We 're also sick of reading resumes. They suck. We'd rather read about your
work and your passion than what technologies you've worked with._

Stuff we do:

[https://github.com/KeepSafe](https://github.com/KeepSafe)

[http://keepsafe-engineering.tumblr.com/](http://keepsafe-
engineering.tumblr.com/)

Where to apply:

[http://www.getkeepsafe.com/noresume.html](http://www.getkeepsafe.com/noresume.html)

------
samirez
Clementine - San Francisco, CA

We're an early stage startup, building the next generation of enterprise
communication. We believe there's a big shift underway in how companies
communicate, led by employee mobile phones + SaaS. And we want to be the team
that does it right.

We're backed by awesome investors (Redpoint & Homebrew). Our team is a diverse
mix of enterprise and consumer (gaming). We're still small so you will have a
lot of ownership and impact on both tech and product. (Not to mention
meaningful equity). And, since our product pillars are real time messaging &
voice, we get to play with fun tech every day.

We're looking for backend (python/flask, node.js, c++), frontend (web,
backbone), and VoIP / distributed systems engineers.

Interested? You can email me: samir@clementine.io

Cheers, Samir, CTO & Co-founder
[http://www.clementine.io](http://www.clementine.io)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA

With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are instantly connected
to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all across the country,
and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth excites you, this is
the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - UX Researchers
      - Data Analysts
      - Infrastructure Engineer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
lennies
Hired |San Francisco, CA | hired.com/careers

At Hired, we’re building a two-sided marketplace that is radically changing
the way people discover job opportunities and companies discover great new job
candidates. We’ve raised $15mm in financing from top-tier venture capital
firms, we’ve opened offices in SF, NYC, LA, Seattle, Austin, Boston, and
London, and we’re working with over 1,500 of the best tech companies around.

We're growing rapidly and we're currently hiring for:

\- Product manager: [http://hrd.cm/1rNKZTe](http://hrd.cm/1rNKZTe)

\- Product designer: [http://hrd.cm/1rNKfNQ](http://hrd.cm/1rNKfNQ)

\- User acquisition: [http://hrd.cm/1rNKzw3](http://hrd.cm/1rNKzw3)

\- Email marketing: [http://hrd.cm/1rN7wj6](http://hrd.cm/1rN7wj6)

Check out Hired.com/careers to learn more!

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - NYC - Senior/Lead Frontend Engineer (pathgather.com)

We’re a Techstars NYC 2014 startup looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer, a
Javascript expert that can come in and own one of the most engaging interfaces
in the enterprise market today.

Our product is an enterprise learning platform that - unlike traditional
systems - is one employees actually want to use. We’re solving a big problem
felt by almost all large companies: how to continuously train and educate your
workforce with modern/relevant content. More than 75% of all companies use a
Learning Management System (LMS) for this, but their > 60% dissatisfaction
rate shows these systems simply don’t work. We’re changing that.

We launched earlier this year and are already in use by tens of thousands of
employees at some of the world’s most recognizable brands. We’re a small team,
but we’ve got investment capital in the bank, real revenue coming in the door,
and are now looking for the right person who is ready to take ownership of our
frontend.

* Javascript/Coffeescript expertise

* Strong experience with AngularJS

* Mastery of CSS & HTML

* UX focus

* Design skills a huge bonus

* Ruby/Rails knowledge another bonus, but certainly supplemental

What we can offer:

* A (more than) competitive salary & equity

* Opportunities to contribute to the open source community. Every Friday, you have the opportunity to work on anything open source: you can contribute to existing projects, work on your own, or open source a part of our codebase.

* An awesome team to work with, in an awesome location (Union Square in NYC)

* A chance to have a truly influential role at a fast-growing, ambitious startup!

If any of this sounds interesting or if you have some questions, please reach
out to me at jamie@pathgather.com. Thanks!

------
yangjas
Polly Portfolio – New York City (1WTC) – Lead Back-end Engineer

Polly Portfolio is a seed-funded financial technology startup with a plan to
let individuals shape their own investment portfolios with the benefit of
professional-grade models and portfolio design tools. And we’ll do it cost-
efficiently, with the latest thinking in investment technology, through an
easy-to-use (and dare we say it, fun?) digital interface. We’re melding a team
of finance veterans with creative high-achievers who will all participate in
the equity we build together.

You’ll be one of the first members of the tech team, so self-motivation and
the desire to get your hands dirty are key.

Click here [https://angel.co/polly-portfolio/jobs/](https://angel.co/polly-
portfolio/jobs/) or email resume/linkedin/github to careers@pollyport.com.

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood - [https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com) \- Palo
Alto, CA

Robinhood is a mobile-first stock trading platform that opens up the markets
to a new wave of investors.

We build our systems to scale to an unprecedented number of accounts. That
means employing a wide range of distributed systems within a complex financial
landscape.

Making Robinhood simple, focused, and immediately understandable is hard work.
Our product engineers don't just push code, they make product decisions that
are held to the highest standards of usability and aesthetics.

* iOS Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help build the Robinhood iOS app, for both iPhone and iPad. This is truly a next-generation trading app that takes advantage of all the newest iOS 7 and 8 features, while featuring a highly custom UI. (Objective-C, UIKit, RestKit, Cocoapods, SQLite)

* Lead Android Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced Android engineer to lead development of the Robinhood Android app. You will build a highly custom user experience while staying consistent with Material Design. (Android SDK, Java, Retrofit/Volley, SQLite

* Senior Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced front-end web engineer to help build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be building a very rich client-side web application. (react.js/angular.js, HTML, CSS, RESTful API communication)

* Backend Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced engineer to help build our APIs and infrastructure. An ideal candidate would have previous experience designing RESTful APIs and the backend systems that implement them. (Python, Django Rest Framework, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ)

Please send all inquiries/resumes to careers@robinhood.com. Robinhood Markets,
Inc and its affiliates are equal opportunity employers.

------
taggartbg
Insightpool - Atlanta, GA [http://insightpool.com](http://insightpool.com)

COMPANY

Insightpool is the audience cultivation and conversion platform used by the
world’s most innovative companies. Insightpool’s platform intelligently
predicts the ideal people and precise actions to drive measurable impact.
Through proprietary predictive analytics technology, Insightpool leverages
demographic data, identifies and activates brand advocates to optimize network
effects and real ROI conversion. Launched in 2013, Insightpool is
headquartered in Atlanta, Georgia. Our technology is deployed by the world’s
biggest brands, including Coca-Cola, The Home Depot and Warner Brothers.

PRODUCT

A collection of services including a Rails API, a Flux / React client, various
Go workers all tied together with Sidekiq, a handful of data science projects,
and a few others make up our platform. We love experimenting with new
technologies and are always looking towards the future.

YOU

Insightpool's Engineering team is working on big problems; the kind of
challenges that give you bragging rights, but we're nowhere near finished. Our
greatest accomplishments are still waiting for you to build them. We've got a
huge vision for what's ahead, but as the team is still quite small, you'll be
owning entire efforts. Not only will you be joining talented teammates, but
you'll be both a trailblazer and a mentor to many engineers to come. Right
now, we're looking for people that can fill the gaps in technology when they
find them. Having strong beliefs in loosely coupled applications, using the
right technologies for the job, and delivering scalable and robust software
solutions.

If you're experienced in web technologies and passionate about problem solving
and building a product, check out our listing here:
[http://www.insightpool.com/careers?gh_jid=20542](http://www.insightpool.com/careers?gh_jid=20542)

------
grydstedt
Verbling - YC Summer 2011 (San Francisco, CA)

[https://verbling.com](https://verbling.com)

We're building the next generation language learning platform with video.
Currently have exponential growth and need to grow engineering team asap.

Our current openings:

* Javascript Full Stack Engineer - we're building the next generation realtime educational platform using React, Node.js, WebRTC, NoSQL.

* Lead Designer - looking for someone to own our design across all platforms (web, mobile, others).

* iOS Engineer - build our mobile and tablet offering with realtime video.

* Check out all jobs at www.verbling.com/jobs

About the company:

\- Small team located in SOMA, San Francisco

\- Awesome perks and benefits.

\- Well funded (DFJ, YC, Sam Altman)

\- YCombinator S11

Technologies we use:

\- WebRTC, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, React, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Node.js, React, MongoDB, Redis, PubNub

\- We use Docker and Chef on AWS for infrastructure and CircleCI for
testing/CI.

Send your resume to jobs@verbling.com or direct mail to me (CTO) at
gustav@verbling.com.

------
mjhea0
:)

Remote position with Real Python. Content marketing. Full stack web
development.

[https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)

Necessary skills: Python, Django, Flask Nice to have: HTML/CSS, JavaScript,
Angular, Docker, DRF

Email me at michael at realpython dot com. Include your Github and Twitter
profiles, as well as any content marketing you have done.

Cheers!

:)

------
workmarket
Work Market. Headquarters: NYC (Penn Station area) and second office in
Huntington LI.

Growing like crazy. Looking for: DevOps, Java engineers, Test engineers, new
grads.

Current openings: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs/#job-table-
header](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs/#job-table-header)

====

Work Market is the leading enterprise-class platform for the management of
contract and freelance talent. Businesses of all sizes use the Work Market
platform to manage the complete lifecycle of their freelance talent, including
the selection and engaging of contracted resources, the deployment and ongoing
management of labor at scale and all associated payment and reporting
processes. Our solution allows businesses to increase labor productivity and
enhance work quality while dramatically reducing costs. To learn more visit
www.workmarket.com.

------
tylersakats
Backupify - Cambridge, MA - Contact Tyler Sakats tsakats@backupify.com

Ruby, Angular, Cassandra, AWS

Backupify is looking for a senior software engineer to join our core team
supporting our SaaS applications (Google Apps, Salesforce, SmartSheet)

This position will be working with a great team of engineers on significant
problems involving the Cloud, Big Data (over 3 Petabytes), and Scalability.

This role will be responsible for full stack development of new core features,
providing mentorship and support for more junior engineers, and work on a
product directly used by 8,000+ end users.

We are looking for a developer with 6+ years of experience working in an
environment that dealt with large data sets and scaling issues. Strong
communication skills are imperative and an interest in the business side of
engineering is preferred.

For more information take a look at our careers page.
www.backupify.com/careers

------
wittedhaddock
Find & Form ([http://findandform.com/about](http://findandform.com/about)) --
Boston, Massachusetts

Find & Form is a digital design & development studio in Boston. We are an
intentionally small community (8 people) who place importance on the meaning
behind our clients' projects, not just the depth of their pockets.

We hire based on potential creativity, curiosity, and desire to learn more.

At the least, the following concrete experience have been beneficial so far:

    
    
      * Ruby on Rails
      * Photoshop/Sketch
      * Angular/ JS frameworks
      * iOS/Cocoa Touch/Swift/Core Graphics/ObjC
      * Android Development
      * AWS Security & automation
    

However, we are small and agile, and we love everyone with similar values.

Personality fit is more important than skill fit.

Please reach out to me: james[at]findandform.com

Happy Monday :)

------
spraec
Maker in Residence - Berlin, Germany - Full Time - Visa Link to Job offer:
[https://relayr.io/jobs](https://relayr.io/jobs)

We are currently looking for the right person to lead our team of makers and
tinkerers and to help and support our users in creating their own projects.

The Mission:

\- Build useful, meaningful, practical or just fun projects using the
WunderBar \- Help WunderBar users to build useful, meaningful, practical or
just fun projects \- Present the WunderBar and projects at Makerfaires,
Hackerspaces, etc \- Scout for useful, meaningful, practical or just fun
projects and products that use the WunderBar \- Plan the WunderBar educational
program including written, photo and video content \- Lead our team of trained
monkeys in building useful, meaningful, practical or just fun projects using
the WunderBar

Your Skills:

\- A master of soldering irons and hot glue guns \- Basic to intermediate
programming skills (JS, python or otherweb technologies…) \- Interest in
creating meaningful, productive experiences for people \- A strong interest in
developing and building a community \- Excellent presentation skills are a
must \- Electronics skills are a must. Circuit design is a plus \- Good
understanding of IoT projects components and challenges \- Articulate and
friendly \- Experience with Arduino and Raspberry Pi \- Experience with using
digital fabrication equipment (3D printing / lasercutting, etc…) \- Experience
in using or, even better, in managing a fablab, workshop or maker space

We Will:

\- Listen to and value your opinion \- Value and respect you as a person \-
Make small iterations and push things fast \- Make mistakes, break stuff,
learn and move on \- Supply you with the technology you need to be productive
\- Operate in a non-hierarchical open fashion \- Ask you to work on latest
technologies \- A small and growing team where your influence and skills will
be needed, recognized and rewarded \- Send you to visit beautiful cities and
meet great, creative people

~~~
temporaryUser
Hi,

just looked through your site and some of the other job descriptions are
really appealing to me. Is Berlin for you a must or would you be open for
remote positions (especially inside germany)?

~~~
spraec
Hi,

Thanks for your reply! Unfortunately, we are looking for applicants who are
either living in or would like to relocate to Berlin. It's a great city to
live in though :)

~~~
temporaryUser
Thanks for your response. Unfortunately then it's not interesting to me.

I think given that you are also targeting a quite distributed community of
developers and that many open source projects show that distributed
development works you might want to reconsider that in the future.

Whether it's great or not is quite subjective - if someone doesn't like big
cities at all (the bigger the worse) then it might not be that great. But
that's another discussion that doesn't belong here.

------
tianyicui
Jane Street - New York City, London, Hong Kong - Software Developer
(Functinoal Programming)

(I personally work at the Hong Kong office. Feel free to get in touch via
tcui@janestreet.com if you have any questions.)

Jane Street is a technology-focused proprietary trading firm. We are looking
to hire great software developers with an interest in functional programming.
OCaml, a statically typed functional programming with similarities to Haskell,
Erlang, F# and SML, is our language of choice. We’ve got the largest team of
OCaml developers in any industrial setting, and probably the world’s largest
OCaml codebase. We use OCaml for running our entire business, supporting
everything from research to systems administration to trading systems. If
you’re interested in seeing how functional programming plays out in the real
world, there’s no better place.

The atmosphere is informal and intellectual. There is a focus on education,
and people learn about software and trading, both through formal classes and
on the job. The work is challenging, and you get to see the practical impact
of your efforts in quick and dramatic terms. Jane Street is also small enough
that people have the freedom to get involved in many different areas of the
business. Compensation is highly competitive, and there’s a lot of room for
growth.

You can learn more about Jane Street and our technology from our main site,
janestreet.com. You can also look at a a talk given at CMU about why Jane
Street uses functional programming
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61](http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61))
and our programming blog
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com](http://ocaml.janestreet.com))

(More in
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street)
and [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/))

------
THSK
Top Hat - tophat.com - Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles on our Enginering team: mobile dev, team
lead (iOS, Android), devops (rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer
(python, django, javascript, nodejs.) We also hire interns so please feel free
to apply for that as well.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that is changing the face of education - we make
classes more engaging! We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but if you're not based in Canada or the US but are
willing to relocate feel free to contact us, because we do cover relocation
expenses and will help you manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to tech-hiring at tophat dot com.

~~~
amackera
Enjoy daily street fighter showdowns?

Enjoy hacking on the important stuff?

Enjoy autonomy, being challenged every day, and collaborating with brilliant
teammates?

If so... join Top Hat! It's great :)

------
joekur
Reverb.com - Chicago, IL - Full Time / Intern (Local position)

We're a heavily curated marketplace for musical instruments and gear. Check us
out - [http://reverb.com](http://reverb.com)

We've got lots of positions open. Our user-base continues to grow and we need
a team to keep up with it. We're looking for product-minded self-starters. You
don't have to be a musician/gear-head, but it's a plus!

Looking for skills in: Rails, iOS, Android, UI/Mobile Design,
Frontend/Javascript, Elastic Search, Marketing, Customer Service

See more info here: [http://reverb.com/page/jobs](http://reverb.com/page/jobs)

Our product blog: [http://product.reverb.com/](http://product.reverb.com/)

Apply at the link above, or shoot us a message at jobs@reverb.com.

------
vininnz
UI/UX Designer -- CareMessage (YC W14), San Francisco, CA

CareMessage is looking for a UI/UX Designer, who will work closely with
healthcare providers to learn more about their needs and the needs of their
patient populations. The UI/UX Designer will represent the end users at all
product meetings, and bring the voices of clinic staff and patients to life in
order to improve our product.

Our patients/users come from all walks of life and various ethnic/racial
backgrounds. On a daily basis, they face barriers such as homelessness,
unemployment, food insecurity, language barriers, and multiple chronic
healthcare conditions. We are looking for someone who may already understands
the populations we serve through personal or work experiences.

YOUR QUALITIES:

\- You have a natural curiosity for people’s stories - You can turn stories
into insights - You are not happy with delivering the minimum and continuously
ask yourself, “How can we make this better?” - You understand human/user-
centered design principles Something in your background already enables you to
connect with our patients

ADDITIONAL RESPONSIBILITIES WILL INCLUDE:

\- Make recommendations for new content based on community needs and trends. -
Work with CareMessage leadership to identify the most appropriate methods for
communicating specific health messages to targeted group. - Assist with
product brochures, advertising materials, and provide editorial support on
relevant documents.

CANDIDATES WITH THE FOLLOWING SKILLS ARE PREFERRED, AND STRONGLY ENCOURAGED TO
APPLY:

\- 2+ years of relevant experience as a UI/UX designer - Knowledge of
HTML/CSS/JavaScript - Degree in Product Design, HCI, CS or related fields -
Strong communication and organizational skills - Work experience in start-ups,
or start-up like environments is not necessary, but preferred

To apply, please send a resume and short cover letter to jobs@caremessage.org
and include ‘UI/UX Designer’ in the subject line.

------
vininnz
UI/UX Designer -- CareMessage (YC W14), San Francisco, CA

CareMessage is looking for a UI/UX Designer, who will work closely with
healthcare providers to learn more about their needs and the needs of their
patient populations. The UI/UX Designer will represent the end users at all
product meetings, and bring the voices of clinic staff and patients to life in
order to improve our product.

Our patients/users come from all walks of life and various ethnic/racial
backgrounds. On a daily basis, they face barriers such as homelessness,
unemployment, food insecurity, language barriers, and multiple chronic
healthcare conditions. We are looking for someone who may already understands
the populations we serve through personal or work experiences.

YOUR QUALITIES:

\- You have a natural curiosity for people’s stories \- You can turn stories
into insights \- You are not happy with delivering the minimum and
continuously ask yourself, “How can we make this better?” \- You understand
human/user-centered design principles Something in your background already
enables you to connect with our patients

ADDITIONAL RESPONSIBILITIES WILL INCLUDE:

\- Make recommendations for new content based on community needs and trends.
\- Work with CareMessage leadership to identify the most appropriate methods
for communicating specific health messages to targeted group. \- Assist with
product brochures, advertising materials, and provide editorial support on
relevant documents.

CANDIDATES WITH THE FOLLOWING SKILLS ARE PREFERRED, AND STRONGLY ENCOURAGED TO
APPLY:

\- 2+ years of relevant experience as a UI/UX designer \- Knowledge of
HTML/CSS/JavaScript \- Degree in Product Design, HCI, CS or related fields \-
Strong communication and organizational skills \- Work experience in start-
ups, or start-up like environments is not necessary, but preferred

To apply, please send a resume and short cover letter to jobs@caremessage.org
and include ‘UI/UX Designer’ in the subject line.

------
robvolk
Charlie App | Chicago, IL

* Backend Ruby Developer (full-time)

* iOS Developer (full-time or freelancer)

* Front-end developer (freelancer)

* Summer developer intern

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people you’re about
to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every company that uses
Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are aggressively expanding
our our team. Come join us and help us grow!

We're a small dev that loves to code, and constantly pushes each other, and
learns from each other. We get to work on really challenging problems (how do
you distill someone down to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on Rails,
MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic server
farm. We iterate fast, practice continuous delivery, we’re process-driven, and
very test-focused.

We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who want to
make an impact on an early-stage company (Ruby, iOS, and front-end). If this
sounds like you, drop us a line and let’s talk! jobs+hn@charlieapp.com

Why we’re special:

* We’re a passionate, driven, fun team

* Take as much vacation as you need

* Flexible working situation: hours, location

* Competitive salary + equity

* VC-backed, funded startup

* Everyone deploys to production (fully automated, painless)

* Free coffee, free beer (after coffee of course)

* We go out and do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)

Location: Chicago, IL

 __Apply __Interested? Hollar at us. email jobs+hn@charlieapp.com.

[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
chris_raptr
Software Engineers - Mountain View, CA

Want to work at a place where you’re constantly learning new skills,
challenged to break new boundaries, and talking about video games every day
while surrounded by a great team of like-minded entrepreneurs?

Raptr, the leading community for gamers with over 35 million users, could be
the place for you!

We're currently developing a bunch of exciting new products and have opened
quite a few engineering roles up:

Machine Learning Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Software
Engineer, Senior Desktop App Engineer

You can check out detailed job descriptions here:
[http://about.raptr.com/jobs/](http://about.raptr.com/jobs/)

I've worked at Raptr as a software engineer for over four enjoyable years.
Please contact me with resumes or questions about the open positions:
chris_jobs@raptr.com

------
jedanbik
We are in need of four developers whom we would like to hire preferably in the
Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill, North Carolina area (but San Jose, California will
work also).

\-- Jesse Bikman Research Analyst Scry Analytics (www.scryanalytics.com)
jesse.bikman@scryanalytics.com

\------------------------------------------------------------

\----Front-end web developer:

Responsibilities/Necessary Skills: Develop an extensible web based UI from
scratch that will run on Apache Tomcat with a Unix back-end. Must be able to
produce design documents on UI elements with appropriate detail for all
functions for the given UI. Must have strong UI/UX design skills and be able
to produce page mock-ups using graphics tools of their choice (Photoshop,
Illustrator, Gimp, etc.) The web front end must be completely custom made and
not a template from pre-existing copyright software (i.e. wordpress
templates).

Must be proficient in: HTML, Javascript, CSS, _nix, Apache, Apache Tomcat,
Java servlets, Event drive programming, MVC patterns, etc.

Nice to have experience in: Node.js, Angular.js, Talend, R, Java

4+ years as a web developer with at least 2 years focused on developing web
GUIs.

\----Back end developer:

Responsibilities: Write server-side scripts that connect Java, R, and Tableau
(BI) reports with corresponding databases and data-marts. Create the interface
between a web based (HTML/Javascript/CSS) GUI and back-end scripts. Create a
file system to store all the scripts and automatically patch/detect new
scripts. Schedule scripts to run on a schedule and update the web GUI with new
script outputs.

Must be proficient in: _nix, shell scripting, Java, Java Servlets, Apache,
Apache Tomcat, Event driven programming, MVC patterns, etc.

Nice to have experience in: Node.js, Angular.js, Talend, R, cron daemon

Recommended 4-6+ years experience developing *nix scripts or server side
scripting with a web front-end.

------
zaidos
Tastebud ([http://www.tastebud.co](http://www.tastebud.co)) -- Chicago, IL iOS
/ Android Mobile Software Engineers: Full-Time

# About Us Here at Tastebud, we are obsessed with creating mobile experiences
that personalize the world around you. Through a combination of sophisticated
algorithms and meaningful data, we are one of the first companies to create a
personalized brick and mortar shopping experience. Best of all, we are
profitable with a live product that is providing real results.

# About the Team We are an smart and experienced group of software engineers
and data scientists. Whether it is understanding the dynamic and complex
relationships around large data sets, designing the greatest mobile
experiences, or building the best recommendation engine on the planet, we are
strongly focused and determined on solving the most challenging problems.

We are currently building the next generation of mobile applications, all
powered by our extensive experience in personalization. We understand the
value in stable, established frameworks and patterns, but we aren't afraid to
jump into new technologies when the opportunity rises. We enjoy great clean
code, but understand that sometimes you need to hack something out. We are
fans of open source and aim to contribute back when we can. We enjoy working
with smart people who can get things done.

# About You You understand mobile. You have gone from idea to app store, quite
possibly more than once. You know a great mobile-centric API when you see one,
even better if you have designed one yourself. You understand the challenges
that the app store brings and know how to work around them. You know how to
iterate and build a product that delights our users. You enjoy the ability,
freedom and encouragement to develop our mobile strategy.

We can offer a competitive salary, a great office in downtown Chicago, a
flexible schedule, and a few cool office perks.

Interested? Send us a quick email about why you are the best person to lead
our mobile products: jobs@tastebud.co

------
summerville
Frontend Software Engineer @ Fleetio -
[http://www.fleetio.com](http://www.fleetio.com)

FULL TIME - Birmingham, AL or REMOTE

=== US ===

Fleetio is changing the way companies manage their vehicles and equipment.
We're a growing, bootstrapped & profitable SaaS company with hundreds of
paying customers and thousands of users around the world.

We're a small team of 4 at the moment. When we say you'll have significant &
meaningful impact on the product and company, we mean it.

We're based in Birmingham, AL but you can work remotely full time (we already
have one full time remote team member). We use some great tools to make remote
collaboration easy.

=== YOU ===

\- You have deep knowledge of Ruby, Rails and other Web technologies

\- You understand the balance between scrappiness and long-term code
maintainability

\- You feel compelled to make things look beautiful and work flawlessly

\- You are organized, and take pride in abstracting and refactoring

\- You are creative, ambitious and you get things done

Would be great if you also...

\- Know a thing or two about cars and engines

\- Have used a variety of frameworks (server side, browser side, or for
desktop software)

\- Have a technical background: a degree in CS, EE, math, physics, etc.

=== SKILLS ===

\- Master of frontend web technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript

\- Know extension languages like HAML, SASS, CoffeeScript

\- Framework proficiency: Ruby/Rails, Bootstrap

\- User experience (UX) prowess

=== COMPENSATION ===

$70K – $100K Salary; 0.25% – 1.0% Equity

=== GET IN TOUCH ===

Email me at tsummerville@fleetio.com and let me know why you're an amazing
fit.

------
rememberlenny

                   `                                  
              `:ohmmy`                                
           `/hNNNNNNNd-                               
         `omNNNNNNNNNNm+                              
         .hNNNNNNNNNNNNNy.                            
           +NNNNNNNNNNNNNmo`                          
            -dNNNNNNNNNNNNNNmmmmdy/       `. `-       
             `yNNNNNNNNNNmyo/hNy+-   ``  `ssyo/       
               +NNNNNNmso.:`:o::.    s-`   :yy-       
               :mNNNNys:.:+/.:.`-::  o+//`   `-       
              :mNNNNNds--:os-- `/:.  ./o/+:`          
             `mNNdmyoys++//s:s/oo/    :-h/:oo-        
             -d+. `:sh---.`   -ooo.   -/+-o/`..       
                     dyo:::-`  `//`   .s:./- :.       
                     yNd-       +`     `++.  /+:      
                     oNm-       ::       +/--/:+soo-  
                     +Nm:       /:       -.:/      /  
                   -+hNN/       o/`      .- ./     /  
                 /dNo.`-. ``    -ssdy+.  `:  .o++/:s. 
               .hNss       .--::--  :ymh:.:   .mNNNNy 
              .dNN-+           .-+/o- -yNd/    /NNNNNy
            `/mNNN.--             ``-/:`sNNy/.``dNNNNN
       `.:+sdNNNNN/ /`                `. sNNNNNNNNNNNN
    
    

# Who: __New Yorker Magazine __

# What: Front-end web developer with deep WordPress experience (theme and
plugin developers)

# Details: We are looking for a front-end web developer to join our
engineering team. We are looking for a New York based developer who is
experienced with JavaScript and new front-end design trends.

# About: Our main website runs WordPress installation that pushes PHP to the
edge. We have a customized theme that we built in-house. We use SASS and Grunt
for our build tools. We have a Node.js service that we built for our
login/registration services and a Ruby on Rails application that we spin up
for events.

# Contact: Leonard_Bogdonoff@NewYorker.com or @rememberlenny

------
mrw34
Developer @ Chaser | London, UK | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io)

We're looking for a full-stack software engineer to join us in helping
businesses get their invoices paid on time. We're seed-funded and growing
fast.

You'll have the opportunity to work on every aspect of our data-driven web
application. We use Meteor (Node.js + MongoDB) and many other new technologies
and services. You will have the autonomy to generate ideas and hypotheses for
the course our product should take and take responsibility for implementing
them.

You will be working as part of an extremely passionate team of five. We are
looking for someone to work full-time, in central London for a competitive
salary + stock options.

If you think this role would suit you then please let us know why:
jobs@chaser.io

------
joe_fro
Arazoo ([https://www.arazoo.com/](https://www.arazoo.com/))

We're a pre-series A company (4th engineer just hired) based out of NYC
building a B2B product for the Architecture and Construction industry. Our co-
founders identified an interesting opportunity in this space that we're trying
to solve with a great Web App, some Machine Learning, and lots of data.

We currently use Scala (Spray + Slick), Java (Spring + Hibernate), Python,
PHP, JQuery and Angular JS. We're looking to slim down our stack to just Scala
+ Angular, and Python.

We make heavy use of AWS.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is interested in solving problems
across lots of domains and who wants to learn and share knowledge across those
domains.

If you're interested email: info+hackernewsjobs@arazoo.com

------
QTtech
Toronto, Canada | SENIOR FRONT END ENGINEER

Have experience with AngularJS and mobile development using PhoneGap (Cordova)
or Objective-C for iOS and Java for Android?

Questrade is a financial services firm in Toronto offering self-directed
trading platforms and professionally managed investments at ultra-low fees.
We're growing our front-end team and are looking for great people who believe
that "work doesn't need to suck".

Curious? Check out the full posting and apply online (make sure to tell us how
you heard of us):

[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp;jse...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp;jsessionid=7D30CD79B8FF69BFEC3BE27CC3AC8621.NA10_primary_jvm?org=QUESTRADE&cws=1&rid=337#.VHyDyul0yB8)

------
a5huynh
Company: ProductBio ([http://www.productbio.com](http://www.productbio.com))

Locations: San Francisco

\-----

Right now, ProductBio helps organizations make their procurement processes
more sustainable by providing data on the environmental, ethical, and fiscal
impacts of products. Aggregating trusted sources of supply chain
sustainability data from multiple partnered sources, we replace previously
manual processes to automate sustainability compliance with regulatory (EP3,
F.A.R.s, A.R.s, and more) requirements.

We are becoming the data engine that will power a sustainable economy.

\-----

If you're a developer or just someone who is interested in data science for
social good, check us out!

[https://angel.co/productbio/jobs](https://angel.co/productbio/jobs) or hit me
up andrew@productbio.com

------
hmpc
𝐏𝐨𝐫𝐭𝐨, 𝐏𝐨𝐫𝐭𝐮𝐠𝐚𝐥 - 𝐒𝐨𝐟𝐭𝐰𝐚𝐫𝐞 𝐄𝐧𝐠𝐢𝐧𝐞𝐞𝐫 - 𝐕𝐞𝐧𝐢𝐚𝐦
[http://www.veniam.com/](http://www.veniam.com/)

We are looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to help us build the
networking fabric for the Internet of Moving Things.

Someone with entrepreneurial spirit who is different, drives change and shares
our passion for developing cutting-edge products that people and businesses
love and use everyday.

Critical thinking, deliberate problem solving, disruptive mindset, and
excellent communication are essential qualities, as you will be working in an
exceptionally talented team with know-how across different disciplines,
constant learning, boundless creativity, and outstanding execution – always in
tandem with our headquarters in Silicon Valley.

If this is you, please share your CV with us at jobs@veniam.com

Target skills:

* Node.js

* MySQL

* MongoDB & Redis

* Computer Networks (!)

* AWS

* and excellent English.

------
pallinder
Universal Avenue | UniversalAvenue.com | Stockholm, Sweden | Fulltime | Ruby
on rails | Remote: No, Intern: Maybe

# About us

Universal Avenue enable thousands of people around world to make a living
working where and when they want, as Brand Ambassadors. Our Brand Ambassadors
create a global infrastructure for growth, giving the world’s top online
brands the freedom to grow at any market at any time. Universal Avenue is
based out of Stockholm and backed by Moor & Moor, the private investment arm
of Kaj Hed, Chairman and main owner of Rovio, creators of Angry Birds.

# About you

\- Good english

\- 2 years of experience developing Rails applications

\- Experience working in a tdd environment

\- Experience with scaling Rails applications

\- Believe in the sharing economy and find it interesting

# How to apply

send email to david@universalavenue.com with a link to your github profile and
some information about yourself.

------
lee
Ottawa, Canada - Python/Django Full Stack Developer

We're looking for a full stack web developer. Knowledge and experience with
Python and Django is a plus. We're looking for candidates who would be
interested in working on our web Flight Planning system and other aviation
related systems.

Our stack is mainly Python/Django, Nginx, RHEL, Postgresql. But we also work
on other backend systems too.

We're a big company, but our project works in a "Startup Like" environment in
that our team gets to choose the tools and processes for development.

Please see our job poster if interested:
[http://www.navcanada.ca/EN/careers/Pages/Software-
Developer....](http://www.navcanada.ca/EN/careers/Pages/Software-
Developer.aspx)

------
peawee
REMOTE

SpiderOak - [https://spideroak.com](https://spideroak.com) \-
[https://blog.spideroak.com/20141201135441-now-hiring-
another...](https://blog.spideroak.com/20141201135441-now-hiring-another-web-
developer)

We're a Zero-Knowledge cloud file storage/sync company dedicated to helping
people store data in the cloud without fear of who or what may be reading it.

We're looking for a Python-centric web developer to join our marketing team to
help maintain the website, build out landing pages, and otherwise do what
needs to be done on a development side to help get out the word out about
SpiderOak and what we can do for people around the world.

For more information and to apply, please see the above linked blog post.

------
robg
Interested in tools for mental health and performance?

At Neumitra we build data-driven technologies to help measure and manage
stress, sleep, and exercise for individuals and large populations. Founded by
a neuroscientist and engineers at MIT, we aim to bring mental health and
performance into the 21st century with continuous objective data from daily
life.

We are located near South Station in Boston and are hiring full-time
developers for embedded, mobile, and web-based software. We prefer experience
in building stuff you love. Expertise with time series analytics and
population data is a plus. We offer competitive salaries and equity for all
team members. You will build tools to improve lives and upend the status quo
in a desperately needed area of medicine.

Say hello@neumitra.com!

------
dmritard96
San Francisco

Flair [http://www.flair.zone](http://www.flair.zone)

Hardware/Software company looking to bring HVAC into the twenty first century.
We are looking for 3rd (and possibly 4th). Primarily interested in an
Industrial Designer/Mechanical Engineer who wants to take a product from early
beta to market. Also interested in a UI/UX pro not afraid to code. If you
comfortable taking on some marketing responsibilities that's a big plus.

If you can code that helps also but we are pretty strong EE/CE/CS and Mech E.

We have some funding and are willing to share significant equity for the right
person. We will be working in China as we near manufacturing in a couple
months - interesting details if you ping me privately. dan a t flair.zone

Unicorns welcome

~~~
faitswulff
Your flair.zone link is broken :/

~~~
michaelt
Works for me? It does some flashy fade-in stuff, so I don't know if you need
javascript or something.

------
techwraith
Getable is a small team (~13 people) working on changing the construction
industry by helping contractors order and manage their rental equipment. We
focus on producing high quality apps for three separate users: Contractors,
Suppliers, and Getable itself.

We develop our applications using a modular approach on both the frontend and
backend, using a modern, mostly open source JavaScript based stack: CouchDB,
Node, Engine.io, Backbone, and responsive design.

Our frontend is based heavily on Atomic Design and Development, using an open
source library we built called Atomify. We optimize for developer happiness
and eliminate as many barriers to getting things on production as we can: we
don't have any build steps, we have a live reloading component development
workflow, and we have tests that run as you write your code.

Most of our apps are very frontend heavy, but our backend is all realtime. We
share model code between the server and the client to make interacting with
our data easy.

At the end of the day though, none of that is what makes us get out of bed in
the morning. It all comes down to creating great feeling interactions to help
our users get their jobs done.

Day to Day:

\- Participate in the team's direction and come up with new ideas \- Build
modules for both the frontend and backend. We embrace open source and
modularized development \- Participate in and contribute to product
discussions

Requirements:

\- Have a passion for building easy to use apps for underserved users \- Love
to write small, well tested components that can be reused in many contexts \-
Have experience working on large JS codebases with a team of other highly
skilled engineers \- Be able to work on both the frontend and the backend -
it's all JS

We provide:

\- Meaningful equity \- Better than average health plans \- Backed by industry
leading VCs \- Opportunities to grow as a leader or individual contributor \-
Fun and smart coworkers

Sound like a good deal to you? Send an email to our CTO at daniel@getable.com

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE

Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of positions

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including CloudUp, Gravatar and Akismet.

Join us if you are passionate about making the web a better place.

If you like solving interesting problems in different ways, are passionate
about giving people the platform to share their knowledge, views etc we would
loves to here from you :)

Head here to read more - [http://automattic.com/work-with-
us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
allbombs
Promo - [http://promo.co](http://promo.co) || Vancouver, Canada || Multiple
Positions / Full Time

Mobile Marketing Tool for Small Businesses and Brands.

Build leads, sell products and services online from your mobile device. Promo
is a marketing tool for small business owners that generates new leads and
revenue. From your mobile device, create and control all aspects of an online
promotion.

========================= =========================

* iOs Developer

========================= =========================

* Android Developer

========================= =========================

* Rails Backend Developer

========================= =========================

About the stack

* ruby on rails, angular js, aws ec2, iOs, gems for days, stripe,

No agencies, attitude, or dev shops please. We're open to relocating you and
have a wee office located in yaletown. Come make a dent with us

Email: kenny@viralfoundry.com

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic, up to and including CTO)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

On the front end, we use reactive patterns for both web (ClojureScript) and
mobile (Objective C).

On the back end, we have a message bus-oriented microservice architecture
built in Scala (with Finagle) and Go. Services are packaged as Docker
containers and continuously deployed to a Mesos+Marathon cluster on AWS.

Other key tech includes ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, Zipkin, Kestrel, Packer,
CloudFormation, and Python. And our small team has already open sourced a few
dozen projects:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

~~~
mharris
We're also looking for Sr iOS and Android engineers!

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django/Python, front end web, iOS, and
Android developers plus UX designers in all our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 4.5yr old, 80 person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with
offices in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include
Google, PayPal, Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH &
Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
kevinmchugh
Chicago, IL - risk.io

Ruby Engineer We are a venture-backed startup in Chicago, and we are looking
for smart engineers to join our team. This is an early-stage opportunity with
a healthy amount of equity and the chance to have a significant impact on
technical process and company culture. We’re looking for well-rounded
engineers who are comfortable working throughout our entire stack.

This position is an opportunity for an engineer to take ownership of
significant technical areas in a small, growing company. In particular, this
position offers the chance to tackle complex analytical problems across a
large data set in a tech-centric company.

[https://www.risk.io/jobs/ruby-engineer](https://www.risk.io/jobs/ruby-
engineer)

------
Rodi
Streamroot | Fulltime | Paris | pluginless Peer to Peer assisted video
streaming technology. www.streamroot.io

We are a French startup planning to revolutionize the world of online video
delivery. We have participated in Le Camping Paris and Techstars Boston
accelerating programs, and are growing very quickly !

Our Stack : JavaScript. NodeJS, Redis, Mongo, WebRTC

We are looking for : \- an experimented Scalability Engineer who will help us
scale our trackers to sustain millions of concurrent connections. \- A Media
Player engineer to build and adapt our p2p module to all the major web video
players, on desktop, set top boxes and mobile.

More details on the postions here :
[http://www.streamroot.io/jobs#dev1](http://www.streamroot.io/jobs#dev1)

------
nickdandakis
Big Spaceship | [http://bigspaceship.com](http://bigspaceship.com) | Brooklyn,
NY (NYC) | Android Engineers

We are looking for 4-6 very strong Android developers for a high profile
client/project that will last between 2-6 months. This is a huge project and a
major portfolio piece for even the most Sr Android developer.

Email jobs@bigspaceship.com with the subject "Android Developer" the
following:

\- Short introduction (not a novel, we just want to know a little about you)

\- Resume

\- Github profile

\- SO profile

\- Other relevant project/code links

\- Daily rate

\- Date available to start

This is not a project for someone who has played around with Android a bit;
you must be highly proficient in Java and the Android SDK. If your experience
matches what we're looking for we'll ask you to sign an NDA and setup an
interview.

------
machinezone
Machine Zone (Y Combinator '08) -- Palo Alto, CA --
www.machinezone.com/careers

We are a top performer in the mobile space: our flagship app, Game of War:
Fire Age, has been in the #5 Top Grossing apps on both iOS and Android for
over a year and is currently the world's largest MMO.

We have tremendous momentum and a pipeline of features, platforms, and game
titles ready to ship over the next 24 months--so we could definitely use your
help as we continue to scale our company and products!

Currently hiring:

-Operations Engineers (DevOps, Site Reliability, System Administrators, etc.)

-Data Platform Engineers (big data, work with massive scale)

-Software Engineers (full stack, experience with highly concurrent systems)

-These are full time positions ONLY

Apply online or reach out to me directly at andrew(at)machinezone(dot)com

------
twog
FanJam - [http://fanjam.com](http://fanjam.com) \- Frontend Engineer Ember.js
Remote OR in Chattanooga, TN

Do you love sports & javascript? At FanJam (fanjam.com), we're building a new
kind of fantasy basketball game on web and mobile. We're a small team with
backgrounds in startups, consulting, and venture capital. Our team shares a
love for either sports or programming, but we all share a common love for
building a winning culture. In this role, you will be working with mostly
client-side javascript. We're still in the early stages of development, so
we’re looking for someone comfortable in architecting front end code using a
modular approach & capable of making good design decisions. An ideal candidate
is keeping up to date with the rapidly changing javascript landscape and has
experience working with realtime applications. You’re aware of the challenges
of DOM implementations between browsers and can write clean code to deal with
them. We invest in our people, and team build through whiskey, basketball
games, and hack weeks. We keep the fridge stocked, stay as transparent as
possible, and will buy whatever resources you need to keep learning (books,
screencasts, etc) We're still a small team, so this is a great opportunity to
have a big impact on the product and our culture. We're looking for people
with a passion for their work with high standards. Ideal candidates have a
demonstrated experience hacking stuff; code samples are best (GitHub, a
personal website/blog, previous projects are all great). You can work remotely
or at our offices in Chattanooga, TN

Skills we're looking for

* Proven experience working with Javascript on client-side (ember.js/or angular/react)

* Experience working with web sockets & realtime technology

* Comfort on the front end html5, compass, and css/sass

* Being able to get things done and to ship code.

* Experience with large code bases and structuring code in a modular way.

* Affinity with the web, browsers and new web technologies.

* Familiarity with basic development tools: you know your way around git, bash, grep and sed. You're not afraid to write a shell script to automate some stuff.

* Experience with data visualizations is a big plus

* Have a good sense of humor and leave your ego at the door

* A desire to get better every day

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
qooleot
Cary, NC Software company of 25+ years is looking to fill a Dev Ops position.
Responsibilities would include: Setting up, monitoring, and deployment for
Node.js, Python applications and databases such as Redis and Postgres.
Experience required: 1-3 year experience, this is a junior position. We are
looking for someone who wants to learn, who is motivated, passionate and a
hard worker ready to grasp knowledge and grow with our company. This is an
awesome opportunity to expand your skill set, in this environment you will be
mentored by senior engineers. The right person, will be ready to grasp the
opportunity, learn quickly and produce. Willing to accept college co-ops or
internship students.

------
andrem
Madrid, Spain | Mediatech Solutions | Full time preferred, contract possible |
EU Visa required

* DevOps Engineer - see [http://www.mediatechsolutions.es/join-the-team/openings/](http://www.mediatechsolutions.es/join-the-team/openings/) for this and additional openings

### What?

We are a platform provider in the real money online gaming space. Our solution
deals with lots of money and game transactions and we integrate with many
content providers that our customers can then pick and choose from to offer as
their solutions. Our customers all work in highly regulated markets so there
are quite a few laws that we must adhere to in our day to day work.

### How?

We use a full C#.Net stack and related technologies - IIS, SQL Server and
Windows Server. Performance is king so we tend to get fairly low level in the
code. We are working in Scrum and you will be working side by side with all
kinds of engineers - developers, testers and other ops people. Everyone
contributes an individual piece to the bigger puzzle of our development cycle.

### Why?

We need experienced DevOps Engineers to join the team and help us building a
shippable platform that gives us details on what is happening before it
happens. The supporting tools we use are flexible and don't have to run on
Windows or C#. If you have always wanted to implement DevOps solutions that
will be tested in scale (not Google/Facebook, but rather financial
institution) we can offer you an exciting environment to work in.

### More!

Architecture as code, dashboards, automatic deployments, performance
measurements, working with dev, working with testers. Create from scratch,
enhance, improve. If you always wanted to setup a DevOps lifecycle with the
building blocks you chose - this could be an opportunity for you.

We are in northern Madrid and are ideally looking for full time people, if you
want to just check out Madrid for a few months we can maybe talk as well but
it's not our preferred option. Also - we need presence in the office so
unfortunately no remote work :( If you want to practice your Spanish you will
get ample opportunity but our official language is English.

Salaries are competitive within Europe/Spain but are not Silicon Valley level.

Shoot me an email if you are interested with a rundown of your previous
experience - my name is Andre and I am the Technical Director, email me at
jobs_hn@mediatechsolutions.es

------
dcourtenay
Associate DevOps Engineer Communispace Boston, MA, United States

Who You Are

You are a hard-working, self-motivated person who loves to fix problems and
assist people. You have a passion for software and how it is built, deployed
and maintained. You are patient and unfazed by pressure. You can multi-task in
a fast-paced, team-oriented environment. Most importantly, you work best in a
casual work environment that is focused on excellence and customer
satisfaction. Achieving the impossible is not a challenge to you.

What You’ll Do

    
    
        Define, implement and support build management and integration workflow processes
        Work with teams and management to implement Build/Release Engineering (DevOps) methodologies and standards
        Assist the teams in supporting the application in Development, Staging and Production environments
        Work with engineers to create and maintain our automated testing infrastructure
        Keep abreast of the latest developments in Release Engineering, knowledge management software, and open source technologies; share knowledge with the team and propose adoption of new technology
    

Desired Skills

    
    
        BS in Computer Science or related field with 2+ years of experience supporting multi-tiered, high volume, critical production application
        You are passionate about technology and about learning
        An interest in problem solving and providing solutions
        Understanding and experience with networking is a plus
        Experience with SQL
        Basic understanding of VMware vCenter 5.1
        Must have excellent written and verbal communication skills
        Collaborative, team focus
        .Net experience strongly preferred
        A strong technical foundation in build automation and release engineering
        An eagerness to learn enough about whatever tools or tricks are needed to get the job done
        Skilled with Jenkins continuous integration software tool
        Experience with unit testing and automated testing tools. Ex: Selenium, Puppet
        Comfort with frequent, incremental code testing and deployment
        Comfort with collaboration, open communications and reaching across different engineering teams

------
p_perez
Groupon Mobile Developer - Android Palo Alto, CA

Hey all,

Over half of Groupon’s multi-billion dollar North American business happens on
mobile. Groupon's highly rated Android app is among the top 100 most
downloaded apps on Google Play and is loved by millions of customers in 42
countries.

We're looking for mobile developers to join the team and contribute to the
evolution of the Groupon Android app. Your code will perform on the wide
variety of Android platforms our app runs -- phones, tablets, watches,
glasses, robot servants. You would work with and be mentored by well-regarded
people in the Android community, including authors, speakers and open-source
contributors.

Questions, resumes, githubs and love can be sent to phperez [at] groupon [d0t]
com

------
preynal
Yieldify - London - Full time

Yieldify ([http://yieldify.com](http://yieldify.com)) is hiring front end and
full stack developers. Our team is solving problems using Angular, Node,
Coffeescript and Ruby, running on AWS with massive amounts of traffic (up to
200k rpms!).

If you are interested, feel free to send me an email philippe {at}
yieldify.com or visit

[http://careers.yieldify.com/apply/6S66G6/Front-End-
Developer...](http://careers.yieldify.com/apply/6S66G6/Front-End-
Developer.html)

[http://careers.yieldify.com/apply/NIR5eR/Senior-Software-
Dev...](http://careers.yieldify.com/apply/NIR5eR/Senior-Software-
Developer.html)

------
sadadar
ConnectSolutions - San Francisco, CA

Company

We are a 70+ person company with 200+ customers that is over 7 years old. We
are one of the largest web conferencing managed services organizations in the
world. We have a wonderful customer base including customers like Google,
KPMG, Charles Schwab, General Motors, USAID, and many others.

Product

We host Microsoft Lync and Adobe Connect for Enterprise and Government
customers. We create software to manage our infrastructure plus value added
products and services. Our stack is javascript (node and frontend), java,
puppet, and powershell.

Positions \- Engineering Manager / Director \- Microsoft Lync Architect /
Senior Engineer \- Security Manager / Director

E-mail me, I'm the VP of Technology (matt at connectsolutions.com).

Excited to hear from you :)

------
andrewlin
View The Space - New York - [https://angel.co/view-the-
space/jobs](https://angel.co/view-the-space/jobs)

View The Space (VTS) is the first cross platform leasing solution in
Commercial Real Estate. We use video, distribution, and real-time analytics to
help the world's largest owners and brokerage firms lease space. Our
technology not only helps users create leasing opportunities, but manage the
entire deal process from start to finish. One central place to manage
portfolio & team performance.

We’re looking to grow the team in multiple departments. You can find out more
on our angel list page. Positions include Software Engineer, Product Manager,
and Account Executive.

------
drc37
Martian Development - Burley, Idaho - david@missionarybag.com

SUMMARY We are a small development firm here in South Central Idaho looking to
expand and add developers. We simply have too much work for us to handle at
the moment and are looking for help. We do have a few ecommerce business as
well that mostly runs it self. We are small but growing.

DETAILS We do mostly web strategy and development but also have completed a
number of iOS projects for a number of different clients. I would like to have
someone local but would considers remote workers for the right candidates.

TECH STACK \- Ruby on Rails \- Postgres \- HTML/CSS/jQuery front-end design.
We like things that look pretty. \- iOS is a plus

Contact me with any questions: david@missionarybag.com

------
villosil
Leadfeeder - Helsinki, Finland - Software Engineer - Full time -
[http://www.leadfeeder.com](http://www.leadfeeder.com)

We are a fast growing startup based in Helsinki determined to make Leadfeeder
a big thing globally. Currently we are still a small team of four, but we are
sure to hire lot of key people during the next years. We have a solid business
and our customers are loving what we do for them with Leadfeeder.

We are looking for a talented Software Engineer to join our team.

Your job would be to:

\- Work closely with our experienced team to make Leadfeeder better every day

\- Develop the Leadfeeder product, the backend systems and user interfaces

\- Develop new integrations to Leadfeeder

\- Help operate our production environments

We hope you have:

\- Extensive experience in developing web applications

\- Solid understanding of computer programming principles, design patterns and
data structures.

\- Good team work and communication skills

\- Knowledge of database technologies both relational and non-relational

It’s even better if you have good skills / experience on:

\- Strong Ruby (on Rails) skills.

\- Cloud computing platforms (e.g. Amazon Web Services)

\- Linux servers

\- Ember.js or other Javascript frameworks

\- Web analytics

\- Mobile platforms

What we have to offer:

\- Competitive base pay

\- Interesting growing business field

\- Good support from the team

\- Change to work with cool and exciting technologies

\- A chance to be a part of the next success story

If this is something for you, please get in touch via jobs@leadfeeder.com.
Send us your resume with couple of lines why you’d be perfect to join our
team. Also include links to something you built and you are proud of.

------
ptlkitccat
KIPP Foundation - San Francisco, CA - Full time entry level

Data Quality and Collection Assistant

The Data Quality and Collection Assistant role is an ideal opportunity for an
entry level candidate who is interested in learning more about how data
collection, quality assurance, and analysis can support and drive progress and
innovation in public education. The successful candidate will have the
opportunity to gain ownership over increasingly complex projects as their
expertise is developed.

Requirements: SQL skills, Advanced Excel, Scripting language

For more information and to apply:
[http://kippcareers.force.com/JobDetail?id=a0Xd0000004u2SpEAI](http://kippcareers.force.com/JobDetail?id=a0Xd0000004u2SpEAI)

------
Clairesheng
Apply or recommend a friend for CSS/HTML designer. If this leads to a hire
we’ll give you 1,000 USD (for real).

One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We are looking for full-time or interns:

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Dutch and
Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin and are
looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- CSS/HTML Designers; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory,
...) [http://careers.wiredcraft.com/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/)

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
JPMorganAthena
JPMorgan New York / London

JP Morgan is seeking a very hands-on, business-focused data
scientist/developer, who enjoys working through hard technical problems to
join the Core Athena team, a highly skilled development team building and
supporting the core of JPMorgan’s innovative in-house front office platform.

What is Athena? A modern trading and risk management system that empowers
developers and engages traders through a rich development framework sitting on
a globally integrated data fabric.

The suite of pricing and risk management tools that traders and salespeople
use every day have historically been “big iron” platforms with limited
interaction. Athena is designed as a unified environment based on modern
architectural components: a fast and replicated object-oriented database; a
powerful dependency graph; and Python and C++ for development.

The team has global, cross-business delivery and support responsibility, and
emphasizes technical excellence and business focus. We work closely with
front-office, quant and other tech teams to deliver excellent solutions to the
trading desk

Responsibilities include but are not limited to:

-Work on signal processing library in Athena -Integrate Athena Charting Framework with python pandas plotting functionality -Work with data science team on equity trading signals project -Will work closely with quant and tech teams across fixed income businesses

This position requires very strong development skills across platforms and
languages.

The team works mostly in C++ and Python, so experience in either of these is a
plus, but not essential.

Excellent engineering/CS/math schools/education are preferred

Job functions range from hard core low-level C++ development to business
specific problem solving, real-time pricing, electronic trading, deal
modeling, etc.

To apply:

[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=140117697)

~~~
jecjec
Are you actually trying to fill this role with a job application form like
that? Has anyone in HR attempted to even use the web form you are actively
telling people to attempt to fill out?

------
Clairesheng
Apply or recommend a friend for CSS/HTML designer. If this leads to a hire
we’ll give you 1,000 USD (for real).

One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We are looking for full-time or interns:

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Dutch and
Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin and are
looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- CSS/HTML Designers; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory,
...) [http://careers.wiredcraft.com/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/)

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
azth
Exabeam ([http://exabeam.com](http://exabeam.com)) -- SAN MATEO, CA, Fulltime

Web Front-End Developer

\-----------------------

You will be responsible for designing and implementing the user interface for
a brand new data processing system to detect advanced security threats using
the latest stream processing and machine learning techniques.

You’ll be architecting and implementing the user interface and middle tier for
the first generation of our service and you will be the foundation of our web
engineering team. You will work with all parties in the company to define and
provide a powerful yet simple and intuitive user interface that will be one of
the key differentiators of the product.

You are a strong software engineer who is passionate about building elegant,
simple, and stick user interfaces to delight customers. You care about
producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested code; you enjoy
collaborating with others to come up collectively with the best possible
solution. You have experience with performance, scalability, and reliability
issues of large 24x7 systems.

QUALIFICATIONS

\--------------

* Solid programming experience designing and writing well organized, clean, and extensible code

* Experience with some modern front-end technologies that build Rich Internet Applications using JavaScript, CSS, HTML5

* Ideally experience using JQuery, backbone.js, underscore.js

* Appreciation for high quality user interfaces and interest in user interaction

* Self-motivated, detail-oriented and strong analytical / problem solving skills

* Bachelor's Degree in computer science or equivalent experience

About Exabeam

\-------------

About Us: Exabeam is a big data security analytics company that is unlocking
the potential of existing logs to fundamentally change the way cyberattacks
are detected and greatly simplify security operations.

Our founding team consists of seasoned security and enterprise IT veterans
from Imperva and Sumo Logic. We just recently completed a Series A round of
$10M privately funded by Norwest Venture Partners, Aspect Ventures and
Investor Shlomo Kramer (Founder of Check Point Software, Co-founder & CEO of
Imperva, Founding Investor of Palo Alto Networks & Trusteer).

If you are interested, please send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
pkrein
Backend Engineering and Devops | Segment | San Francisco, CA |
segment.com/jobs

Segment is a customer data hub, we help companies use their customer data.
We’ll process billions more this month. We want your help scale to trillions.

If you’re a fan of distributed systems and like to stress-test a new database
every other week, you’ll fit right in. And it won’t hurt if you like thinking
about queuing topologies and love open-sourcing your work.

Our backend runs on Go, with a sprinkling of Consul, Redis, Mongo, and NSQ.
We’re building a service oriented system, and are moving more and more
services to Go from Node.

Think that might tickle your fancy?
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)

------
Clairesheng
Apply or recommend a friend for CSS/HTML designer. If this leads to a hire
we’ll give you 1,000 USD (for real).

One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Dutch and
Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin and are
looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- CSS/HTML Designers; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory,
...) [http://careers.wiredcraft.com/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/)

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
oebs
42reports GmbH - Backend Developer - Berlin, Germany

[https://42reports.com](https://42reports.com)

About us

\- We are building an innovative SaaS Analytics Tool that consumes millions of
data points every day

\- We change the offline retail industry by giving them access to tools from
the online world

\- We are solving challenges on database performance, intelligent data
aggregation and interpretation and building scalable APIs

\- We rely heavily on Python, PostgreSQL and C as well as Django, RabbitMQ and
AngularJS

\- We want you as a full member of our international 42reports team and
provide you with full access into all development areas: from hardware sensors
to backend applications and frontend applications

About you

\- You want to develop reliable, high performing backend systems

\- You have solid experience developing software in Python

\- You know at least one other programming language well: e.g. C, Go or Java

\- You have a good understanding of relational database systems

\- You have a passion for developing software which actually solves a real
problem

\- You are curious about new technologies, believe in agile development and
have the ambition to learn beyond your current fields of expertise

\- Ideally, but not necessarily, you also already have experience processing
large amounts of time-series data, developing automatic deployment tools or
using machine learning algorithms

Job Perks

\- A highly motivated team of embedded, backend and frontend developers as
well as mathematicians that you can rely on, learn from and support with your
own experiences

\- A great company culture with team spirit, a common vision, serious coffee,
Friday beer and weekends off

\- An environment geared towards learning and professional development to make
the most of your potential

\- Competitive compensation that matches your abilities and potential

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 9 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, that may change in the
future. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, CodeIgniter, Phake, Guzzle, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible.
All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours,
100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability
to build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of
drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please no recruiters
or agencies. In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already
in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

Elevate - [http://www.elevateapp.com/](http://www.elevateapp.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Selected as the 2014 App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

\-------------------------------------------------------

Our Openings:

* Generalist Engineer * Mobile Engineer * Motion Designer * Intern - Engineering * Intern - Design / Motion *

\-------------------------------------------------------

Get details and apply here:
[http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/](http://elevateapp.theresumator.com/)

------
jconnolly
TheLadders - On-site, Full time, NYC

We're hiring for a number of positions. Backend jvm engineers, front end
javascript developers, iOS, android, data engineers.

If you're interested in working in a fast paced, highly collaborative
environment, we might be the company you are looking for. We invest in our
people, providing an annual training stipend, excellent health care, unlimited
vacation and more.

If you're interested in some more about the specifics of our open positions,
email me: jconnolly@theladders.com.

For more information about how we work and some of the fun problems we're
solving, check out [http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com).

------
trentellingsen
MINDBODY -
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/careers](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/careers)
\- San Luis Obispo, CA

Come work for one of the fastest growing companies in the U.S. for the past 7
years. Make software that will change lives for the better.

Open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Associate Software Engineer

We have over 40,000 business customers and 500,000 active users and are
working hard to be the standard in health and wellness scheduling software. We
develop our SaaS technology using the .NET stack and C# and also have 4 teams
dedicated to iOS & Android.

Some Perks:

* 20 vacation days per year

* $65 in monthly wellness vouchers

* 3 onsite massage therapists

* 1 monthly outdoor activity (E.G. dodgeball)

* Department wide hackathons

* Arcade tournaments

* Conference Funding (WWDC, Google IO, ETC.)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Systems Engineer – We're looking for someone to double our current systems/ops
team (a team of one). Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems)

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
flumignan
I work in Stanford's central IT department
[https://itservices.stanford.edu/](https://itservices.stanford.edu/) and I'm
hiring a full time, permanent Linux DevOps and Systems/Cloud Administrator.

There are a couple parts to this position. Primary responsibilities will be to
participate among a team of sysadmins helping to manage < 100 Linux systems
for different departments and schools across campus: configuring, building,
packaging, virtualizing, clustering, patching, maintaining, networking,
provisioning, tweaking, scripting, scanning, monitoring, migrating, tuning,
debugging, and troubleshooting all sorts of Linux systems.

The second part of the job is also really nifty. We'll be building API-driven
solutions from our SaaS investments; expand the containerization of Drupal
(and eventually WordPress, maybe others) in AWS; architecting and building out
interrelated services across any given cloud ecosphere (for example, tying
together RDS, S3, EC2, ELB, CloudFormation, etc); migrating traditional
datacenter systems into the cloud — eg, Amazon Web Services, Google Compute
Engine, Azure, OpenStack. You'll get to work with different departments,
schools, researchers.

Working at a fancy-pants university is different. We work for the greater
good. There will be no IPO. We don't really move fast and we try not to break
things (but we love clever solutions). We're a brogrammer-free zone. We have
sane, flexible working hours. We have a beautiful campus, smart people and
nice benefits [http://uhr.stanford.edu/stanford-
sweeteners](http://uhr.stanford.edu/stanford-sweeteners) but there's no free
dry cleaning, no kombucha bar, no free organic meals. People really like
working here, and they stick around for a while. We like all sorts of
candidates, especially the curious and excitable.

If this is something interesting, or you want to know more, email me (Noah
Abrahamson) at jobs-abrahamson@stanford.edu. Here's the official posting:
[https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=6...](https://stanford.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=65049)
with more info.

------
fab1an
BERLIN, Germany - @EyeQuant - 1. Research Engineer / Data Scientist and 2.
Senior Researcher

We're an ambitious technology company teaching computers to see the web like
humans do. We're hiring a Research Engineer / Data Scientist (Entry Level) and
a Senior Researcher in Berlin!

You have a background in cognitive science/neuroscience and love science, but
would like to work on real products in a collaborative team? Then this could
be a great opportunity for you.

We have some experience in getting work visas for non-EU citizens.

Learn more and get in touch with us at:
[http://www.eyequant.com/jobs](http://www.eyequant.com/jobs)

------
qooleot
Cary, NC Software company of 25+ years is looking to fill a Dev Ops position.

Responsibilities would include: Setting up, monitoring, and deployment for
Node.js, Python applications and databases such as Redis and Postgres.

Experience required: 1-3 year experience, this is a junior position.

We are looking for someone who wants to learn, who is motivated, passionate
and a hard worker ready to grasp knowledge and grow with our company.

This is an awesome opportunity to expand your skill set, in this environment
you will be mentored by senior engineers. The right person, will be ready to
grasp the opportunity, learn quickly and produce. Willing to accept college
co-ops or internship students.

~~~
intoxicated
any link or email to apply? It seems like company's home page is www.ivc.com
but there is no career/jobs links.

~~~
qooleot
Hey yes, good catch:} You can email me at taras@ivc.com.

------
ryan_f
EngageUAT is a new service that has been growing for the last 2 years. We are
looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to join our team. EngageUAT is an online
tool focused on user acceptance testing. We are a small team with the
opportunity to gain a lot of experience and responsibility. Our main team is
located in Chicago. The position is available remotely.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails with Backbone. We will be migrating our
front end to a new Javascript framework. We are currently evaluating all the
options.

If interested or want to learn more email us at jobs@engageuat.com. Include
Hacker news in the subject and tell us a little about yourself.

------
2bookjt
SR Software Engineer - Mount Pleasant, SC

What is 2Book? 2Book is a rapidly growing, web-based software company that
offers massage therapists and bodyworkers much-needed tools that help them
succeed. Our product (MassageBook) is created specifically for the massage and
bodywork professional. We have a single purpose in mind - helping professional
massage and bodywork providers, and the profession as a whole, grow and
succeed. We offer powerful yet simple tools to increase new customer traffic
and for them to manage their practices with a single, easy to use software
platform. What you’ll do: As a Senior Software Engineer, you’ll work closely
with product development to design and implement new features of MassageBook.
You’ll collaborate with our customer support team and quality assurance team
to resolve defects in the MassageBook application. Responsibilities include:
Architecting and implementing new features Regression testing during each
release cycle Identifying and researching new ways to improve performance,
stability, and quality

You already have: A proven track record of designing and coding software in
one or more languages (PHP is a bonus) Experience with Linux Experience with
MySQL or similar RDBMS Strong knowledge of OOP principles Experience as a
member of a Scrum team Strong written and verbal communication skills Respect
for and positive attitude towards customers and team members Self discipline,
personal responsibility for and dedication to time management, ensuring
effective completion of tasks in order to meet deadlines The ability and
willingness to communicate, share knowledge and collaborate across departments
Resourcefulness to find and use information to solve problems The ability to
problem solve in an independent and creative manner Excitement and drive to
continuously improve professionally and personally

What 2Book offers you: Challenging work environment that allows for growth and
the ability to lead change. Company culture focusing on passion, collaboration
and getting stuff done! Agile product management methodologies with minimal
process overhead. In-house gym and fitness classes. Casual dress code and a
relaxed work atmosphere in the newest tech workspace, Innolabs - in Mt.
Pleasant.

Email careers@2book.com to apply.

------
pzearfoss
iOS Developer - CircleBack | www.CircleBack.com | recruiting@circleback.com |
Washington, DC / Northern VA

CircleBack is working to make contacts and contact management better by
intelligently and securely updating the information in your address book.
We're looking to add another iOS developer to our team in Vienna, VA.

* Three years experience, preferably an app in the store.

* Strong mind to UX.

* Very strong knowledge of Objective-C and CocoaTouch, UIKit, CoreData, KVO, Foundation.

* Familiarity with CocoaPods.

* A foundation in unit testing.

* Experience working with interfaces with storyboards and auto-layout.

* Understanding of iOS relevant design patterns (MVC, MVVM, Delegation, etc)

* Git

Contact recruiting@circleback.com for info (we're super responsive on email)

------
jauntvr_amy
Jaunt VR - [http://www.jauntvr.com/](http://www.jauntvr.com/) \- Palo Alto, CA

We are a small start up working on cutting edge technology in the virtual
reality space located in the Bay Area. We are looking talented developers to
join our small but growing team! If you are interested in working for a fast
pace start up, check us out!
[http://www.jauntvr.com/careers/](http://www.jauntvr.com/careers/)

We are looking for those who are interested in virtual reality, computational
photography, computer vision, desktop application development, or mobile
development!

------
logotype
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: HTML5/JS/CSS3, iOS (mostly Obj-C), C/C++, SQL, etc

Resume: [https://logotype.se](https://logotype.se)

Email: victor at logotype dot se

GitHub: [https://github.com/logotype](https://github.com/logotype)

About me: A swedish dude living in Asia for over half a decade. Genuine
interest in programming and related fields, also a strong interest for design,
motion and the intersection between art and code. I started my sole
proprietorship (logotype) when I was 15 (i’m 32 now). Feel free to contact me,
I’d love to work on something cool together!

------
tripadvisor
TripAdvisor, Newton and Boston, MA; Palo Alto, CA Email me at
egaffen@tripadvisor.com or engjobs@tripadvisor.com or click here:
[http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/](http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/)

 __Senior Software Engineer __Do you play with APIs to build websites just for
fun? Do you find it thrilling to write code that is seen by tens of millions
of people? If this sounds like you, we 'd love to talk to you.

Sound good...? Here's what you will work on: Touch code at every level – from
the UI, to the servlets and backend services, down to the database Be
responsible for the code quality on your team Mentor more junior developers
Develop key features on the back-end and front-end of the web site Develop
every level of these user-facing products using: Java, JavaScript, SQL, HTML,
CSS, and several open-source technologies on the Linux platform Work within
engineering, marketing, and our content teams to lead our continuing
initiatives to maintain high content quality

 __Senior Software Engineer, Commerce __

The commerce team builds the infrastructure that drives TripAdvisor 's
advertising! We work on a diverse set of systems including our own high
performance ad server, partner feed processing system and click processing
infrastructure. We use the right tool for the right job including Java, Ruby
and Hadoop. Working on the commerce team you will get to work on critical
systems while you will learn how internet advertising works at the world's
largest travel web site. Do you have a proven track record of delivering high
quality results, while thriving in a quickly paced environment?

If this sounds like you, we'd love to talk to you.

 __Technical Manager - Mobile Booking Platform __

Technical Manager – Mobile Booking Platform TripAdvisor is looking for a
Technical Manager to lead the team that is building a new platform that will
enable our mobile users to book a hotel, with any of our OTA partners, without
leaving TripAdvisor. In this role you will be responsible for management and
technical direction of the team that is building the back end systems that
support this new platform.

------
JimboOmega
Passare - San Francisco, CA, Software Engineer

Are you a thoughtful software engineer who enjoys working on agile, effective
projects? Do you have an entrepreneurial streak coupled with a commitment to
hitting your benchmarks? Do you want to work with a prolific team? If your
mind set matches ours, we want to talk to you!

About Us

Passare is a funded early stage startup. We seek engineers to grow our
software team on an exciting, green-field project to deliver an industry-
changing B2B application, followed by a B2C ‘social’ component that will
affect the legacy of peoples’ lives. Applying Agile development practices,
coupled with Ruby-on-Rails, and using the best tools available, we are quickly
building a great product and a great team.

About You

We’re interested in finding the right person. It’s better to find someone with
the right attitude and aptitude; we’ll invest in your skills if it’s not a
perfect match. We expect a positive attitude towards difficult challenges,
whether code or schedule based. You must be self-motivated, enjoy working in a
team environment, and love building something that will change things in a
positive way.

Required Skills / Experience

• 2+ years professional experience, preferably at an early stage company •
Enough experience with Ruby on Rails so you can hit the ground running •
Experience with one or more applications in a production environment with real
customers • Working knowledge of agile development practices • Understanding
of the basics: OO software, Linux, SQL, NoSQL, and basic sysadmin skills •
Experience with one or more cloud computing platforms • Excellent
communication skills, both written and verbal •A computer science degree or
equivalent experience

Bonus – One of the following

• Delivery of one or more mobile apps, for iOS or Android • Knowledge of
database scaling • Web analytics experience

Benefits

• Competitive compensation plan including equity • Great location in San
Francisco’s financial district with easy access to BART • Medical and dental
benefits

This is a full time, salaried position. Contact Jonathan@passare.com

------
demac
Demac Media - Toronto, ON / GTA

We're mid-sized ECommerce shop that works exclusively with Magento / Shopify.
We're always hiring, specifically for LAMP experts. Our company is founded by
2 software engineers and as such, its everything you would expect being from
being engineering focused (video games, height adjustable desks, axe throwing,
beer, etc etc)

[http://www.demacmedia.com/careers/](http://www.demacmedia.com/careers/)

If you're in Toronto or the GTA area, look us up. We're moving into a brand
new space right on Yonge St, across from the Eaton Center in February.

Email hr at demacmedia.com

------
Stealx
Review Trackers - Chicago, IL - Full-Time - Will Relocate

VP of Engineering (Ruby on Rails)

We are a Chicago based, VC funded startup
([http://bit.ly/ReviewTrackers](http://bit.ly/ReviewTrackers)). Review
Trackers focuses on simplicity, and usability to provide location based
businesses an easy way to monitor what is being said about them in online
reviews. We have thousands of paying locations already and are growing every
month.

What experience should I have?

\- Be a full stack Rails developer with strong knowledge and experience of
designing and developing consumer facing, data heavy applications employing
SQL and NoSQL databases.

\- Strong experience in open API, web services and integration (REST, SOAP,
JSON, XML, OAUTH)

\- Strong skills on cloud architecture and application development with Amazon
AWS and Heroku.

\- Must be skilled with database design and comfortable in writing efficient
SQL and using ActiveRecord. Along with experience working with Postgres/MySql
and MongoDB.

\- Experience working in an agile and a distributed environment.

\- A lot of Experience writing modular and maintainable front end code using
custom and libraries like JQuery. Comfortable with HTML, CSS and DOM and MVVM
frameworks such as Angular.js and Backbone.js

\- Prior work experience at a highly trafficked consumer-facing site with
multiple external points of integration is a plus.

\- Experience using Ruby Gems for background jobs processing: content search,
email communication, SQL database, JavaScript adapters such as pg and UJS,
version management, report generation, payment processing, continuous
integration, unit testing, content parsing and scraping would be a plus.

\- Experience building, growing and managing a development team

Apply:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/78844164](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/ReviewTrackers/78844164)

Questions? Contact me directly at iman@reviewtrackers.com

We’ll help relocate the right candidate to Chicago.

------
johnballjibe
Jibe

Headquartered in New York, with offices in Washington DC and San Francisco

Jibe helps some of the most recognizable and respected brands in the world
transform their talent acquisition practices through leading-edge software
innovation. Jibe’s award-winning, cloud-based solutions have been built and
brought to market by some of the best and brightest professionals in the
market today. Join our team and help us change the hiring market for the good,
and have fun doing it.

We currently have openings for:

Associate Software Engineer Ruby

Senior Software Engineer Ruby

Senior Software Engineer (Core Java, Play)

Software Engineer Front End

Senior Software Engineer (Big Data)

QA Test Engineer

Please feel free to reach out directly to jball@jibe.com

www.jibe.com/company/careers/

------
robertpohl
Mondido Payments (Full time Stockholm, Sweden).
[https://www.mondido.com/en](https://www.mondido.com/en)

We’re a hungry team from Sweden, Finland and United States that are building
the next generation payment platform.

Today we work with AWS, Heroku Rails, JS/HTML (and probably node soon) and
need more curious people to go faster.

If you think responsive, high available and performant applications are fun
and challenging then you should send us a ping!

We’re looking for a backend Rails developer, and a frontend html/js developer
that either are great with design or with js.

Relocation could be possible if you are the right person!

------
nahidalam
[http://www.litehouse.io/](http://www.litehouse.io/) San Francisco Bay Area,
part-time/full-time business developer needed

contact: hello at litehouse dot io

About Us:

We are building a voice enabled hardware/software system for smart home. We’ve
raised a little angle money. We are working on a potential partnership
opportunity with a Fortune-100 company and recently featured at GigaOM & TUAW.

Business Developer:

We are a team of 2 Engineers and need someone who can take care of the
business plan, market analysis, sale closing etc. Initially as a part-time
with equity only and full-time opportunity when we raise.

------
kiyoto
INTERN Mountain View/San Francisco/Remote

\- company: www.treasuredata.com

\- job: Developer marketing for www.fluentd.org

\- why: Fluentd is gaining traction: it is part of Kubernetes (Docker
orchestration software), used at hundreds (at least) of companies.

\- how: Email me at kiyoto@treasure-data.com with the following information

    
    
      1. Samples of your best writing/blog.
    
      2. Your GitHub account if you are a programmer (this is neither necessary nor sufficient)
    
      3. Tell me something that you marketed really well to the developers in the past: how you marketed, why it became popular, etc. It does not have to be software!

------
adamalix
Live - New York, NY (Local) - Full-time

Live is indexing the world of events. We're building creative systems that are
creating an authoritative source of where event information is published and
automating the maintenance of that information. We want to help you find
anything from the Giants playing on a TV at a bar around the corner to Jay-Z &
Beyoncé On The Run tour (and every event in between).

We:

\- are built using golang, Angular.js, and Objective-C.

\- have a small dev team. (Foursquare / Potion / Spling)

\- are closing our seed round now.

You:

\- are familiar with distributed systems and have strong CS fundamentals.

\- want to work on a small development team.

\- care about shaping a good company culture.

------
ehartsuyker
Berlin, DE - EyeEm - Data Engineer - VISA

We're looking for a Scala developer to join the data team to help us code and
maintain our ETL and other data applications. Serious experience on the JVM or
with other functional languages are acceptable substitutes for Scala skills.

Here's the requisition:
[https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21](https://eyeem.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=21)

And our careers page for more about us:
[http://www.eyeem.com/careers](http://www.eyeem.com/careers)

Questions? Say hello to me at eric at eyeem.com

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
You might want to spell out Germany - people will ctrl+f to search for
"germany" or "deutschland" to navigate this thread.

------
mazzarello
Southern California based start up looking for UI/UX person. We are building a
new aviation business, here is our MVP www.pax.aero. Using Ruby on Rails.

Work remote is fine, contract to start with potential for full time
employment.

Required Skills: • Experience in building user interfaces with emphasis on
user friendliness and intuitiveness • HTML and CSS knowledge

Preferred Skills • Javascript • Experience with a javascript framework(Eg.
Jquery) • Experience with a UI framework(Eg. Bootstrap, zurb foundation,
etc..) • Understanding of scripting languages used for web development.

email mike.azzarello@PersonalAirlineExchange.com

------
JJMalina
ChatID (New York, NY) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com)

ChatID is a quickly growing platform for brands and consumers to directly
communicate via chat across any website and on any device. Our chat product is
live for select brands on Walmart.com, Sears.com and Newegg.com

Our current openings:

* Frontend Engineer - we're building real-time communication interfaces for mobile and desktop web using Backbone.js, XMPP, and BOSH

* Client Services Engineer - work with frontend and client services to help technically support new and existing clients

* Data Engineer - help us build a data pipeline and analytics service to give our clients insights into chat and consumer behavior on retailers. (this one isn't listed yet but if you're familiar w/ Python and skilled in SQL, and NoSQL, please reach out to us)

* You can find full job descriptions for these openings at [https://chatid.gethired.com/](https://chatid.gethired.com/) as well as other non-technical openings we have

About the company:

\- We're 16 people mostly based in NYC, but also SF and Austin

\- NYC office is in Flatiron between Union Square and Madison Square

\- Newegg.com recently awarded us a 2014 Eggie award for "Best Marketing
Platform"

\- We like contributing to open source
[https://github.com/chatid](https://github.com/chatid)

Technologies we use:

\- Lua and Prosody [[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source
XMPP server started by two of our cofounders, one of which is a member of the
XMPP council

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, RabbitMQ

\- Chef for infrastructure automation, but we're working on switching over to
using Ansible and Docker

Sound interesting? Send us an email at careers@chatid.com and feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions: jeremiah@chatid.com

------
jimmyrocks
Database Developer - Denver/Lakewood, Colorado Researcher for the National
Park Service

We are looking for a motivated developer who enjoys working with spatial data.
This individual will lead a project intended to increase the National Park
Service’s engagement with the open data community.

We use tools like: PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Node, JavaScript, and GitHub.

[https://jobs.colostate.edu/postings/7513](https://jobs.colostate.edu/postings/7513)
[https://github.com/nationalparkservice](https://github.com/nationalparkservice)

------
JuliaLam
Enchanted Labs - (San Francisco, CA) - Ex-Facebook co-founders.

ABOUT

Enchanted Labs is a funded, early stage, travel startup co-founded by two ex-
Facebookers. We’re working on an innovative trip technology and looking for a
engineer to join our small team on the ground level.

ROLE

Looking for a backend/fullstack engineer who has experience/interest in NLP,
machine learning, or algorithms.

The challenge we're working on is pretty interesting so reach out if you think
you might be a fit.

MORE INFO -[http://www.likebucket.com/about](http://www.likebucket.com/about)

Or feel free to shoot me a line at Julia@EnchantedLabs.com.

------
Equiet
Unite - Los Angeles, Prague - Fulltime or Interns

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small highly
skilled team based in Los Angeles. We are building a global data marketplace,
with a focus on advertising industry. We are growing incredibly fast — our
servers handle 2000 requests per second and serve more than 700 million users.
We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use Angular/ES6 on the front end and Java/Cassandra/Kafka/Storm on the back
end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
sarahplastiq
Plastiq is a fast-growing tech company changing the landscape of payments.
We're looking for Engineers, Developers, and Product Managers:
[https://www.plastiq.com/careers](https://www.plastiq.com/careers)

Starting with a vision to drive new payment choice for tuition, Plastiq has
evolved into a service enabling cardholders to put all of their important
payments on card. Plastiq is headquartered in San Francisco and is backed by
top advisors and investors from across the financial sector, academia, and
consumer technology.

------
chriscrossley
Line-Up - [http://lineupnow.com](http://lineupnow.com) London - Full-time,
permanent.

Python Developer and Junior Python Developer

==============

About Us

Line-Up powers event discovery. Our World-leading automated event listings
technology powers our iPhone app and ‘what’s on’ for global media brands.

\- Over 25 million API requests per month across our growing network \- One of
the UK’s top events apps, launched in May 2014 and featured in Apple’s ‘Best
New Apps’ 4 times \- Our technology powers ‘what’s on’ for over 70 titles
including household names: Magic FM, London24, Manchester Evening News, Irish
Mirror and Daily Record \- Seedcamp London winners and funded by top angel
investors \- Based at Warner Yard in Clerkenwell \- We eat cake and drink beer
on Fridays

==============

What we're looking for:

Maker Mentality Are you focused on the ‘doing’; the creation of new software
that you have designed and developed to engage and delight the end user?

Best in Show Does the thought of the next release being used by millions keep
you striving for higher standards? Are you keen to learn and flex your Python
muscles?

Team Player Sure, you love to code. Do you also seek and expect critical
review of your work from your teammates? Will you be equally generous with
praise and guidance for your talented peers?

==============

Skills & Experience we're looking for:

Python Developer / Junior Python Developer

1 – 2+ years of experience in Python development / Knowledge and experience of
Python Strong Knowledge of HTML/CSS Strong knowledge of SQL Degree in Computer
Science or equivalent Strong knowledge of web technologies A passion for
processes and best practice Strong, analytical approach to problem solving

Nice to haves:

Knowledge of Flask framework Knowledge of Elastic Search Experience working on
REST APIs Experience with AWS

==============

How to apply

Send a CV, your Github details and links to projects you’ve worked on to:
info(at)lineupnow.com

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible - solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer - solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 - experience building well-structured web applications - a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user experiences - excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer - At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction design/development. - Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer - some experience writing shell and Python scripts - Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
tharshan09
BroadConnect - Downtown Toronto, Canada - Graduate/Co-Op/Full-Time

SUMMARY

Our engineering department functions like an independent startup, with
financial backing from an established company with a healthy bottom line.

We're looking for someone to help with front end development - notably,
visualization of data generated from our back end and big data team.

Experience with Angular, D3 and REST is an asset, but your eagerness and
ability to learn trumps all!

You should consider yourself a full stack engineer, despite focusing on front
end, as our dev culture strives to have everyone learn a bit of everything.

DETAILS

We are hiring full stack engineers (DevOps experience is greatly valued)

About Us

The parent company is a telecom provider with offices and subsidiaries in
Canada, USA and UK. Our software engineering group functions more or less as a
startup of the parent company, addressing specific pain points in the telecoms
industry. We apply lessons and tactics from the fast the fast moving consumer
web to bring great UI/UX to the enterprise space.

We are small engineering team looking to expand rapidly by hiring smart
people. Our focus is on keeping up with best practices and staying DRY. We
strive to create a great culture where learning is just as important as
“doing” (i.e. grunt work).

About You

You are software engineer with a desire to improve yourself. You enjoy working
on challenging tasks but also knows that some grunt work needs to be done from
time to time. You are ideally a full stack engineer who is as comfortable with
the frontend as the backend. You enjoy reading up on best practises and
keeping with the fast past world of web development. You should strive to
write production ready code (DRY), but would be willing to go back to refactor
when you feel it's necessary.

Technology Stack

\- Python/Django

\- AngularJS

\- Redis

\- Postgres

You will get to work with us in the heart of downtown Toronto on University
Avenue. If this sounds interesting, please contact me: terryhong@gmail.com

------
falpal85
Close - San Francisco Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire
preferred: * Backend Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data
Scientist

We're a seed funded startup - 3 former Googlers - and we're tackling the messy
world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar deals
that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and acquisitions to
partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get together and
make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they typically
overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of spreadsheets and
email. We're changing that. It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping
out professional and company-to-company networks, trying to understand who
does business with whom and why, feeling our way around the underlying graph
that nobody's explicitly mapped out before. From old school tie to the
boardroom, why do people do business with each other? What are the trust and
influence networks? What's the equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does
it mean when a VP moves from one company to another? How do I get my startup
funded? We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only
product already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're
expanding our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's our
team's take on the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567) Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty,
quickly; who know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think
like a hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and
who are intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN
posts so far, hoping to continue it. You'd be single-digit employee and have a
significant chance to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense
impact on the product itself. We have a generous equity setup, though we
prefer contract-to-hire so we can figure out if we'd work well together. For
our generalist role we'd prefer it if you have Rails experience; for our data
roles, Python. Graph-specific data experience is a bonus.

Email falon@close.co

------
brandnewlow
Perfect Audience - San Francisco

Perfect Audience (YC S11, Acquired by Marin Software S 2014) is an awesome ad
platform that lets marketers take control over their ad retargeting in unique
ways to drive conversions. We're hiring a Product Manager to come design
features, measure their impact, and talk to customers. In San Francisco.

[http://marinsoftware.ongig.com/jobs/view/Product-Manager-
San...](http://marinsoftware.ongig.com/jobs/view/Product-Manager-San-
Francisco-California-United-States?language=en)

------
gavanwilhite
AltspaceVR

We are a venture-backed startup connecting people using consumer virtual
reality (Oculus Rift, etc), and are hiring for a number of browser, web, ops,
and game positions.

If you want to find out more about Altspace, this was written during our most
recent alpha weekend: [http://www.roadtovr.com/stuck-vr-send-
help/](http://www.roadtovr.com/stuck-vr-send-help/)

Location: Redwood City, CA

If you have an interesting in shaping the future of VR, let us know!

[https://jobs.lever.co/altspace](https://jobs.lever.co/altspace)

------
nerdz
AdRoll

Based in San Francisco. Online advertising platform, with a specialization in
retargeting and real-time bidding.

I work on one of the web applications teams (looking for another senior full-
stack developer!), but we are hiring all sorts of Engineers, Designers, Data
Scientists, and Product Managers:

[http://www.adroll.com/about/careers/open-
positions](http://www.adroll.com/about/careers/open-positions)

Stack includes Python, Java, Erlang, JavaScript (Backbone and Angular), R, D,
and Big Data platforms all running on lots and lots of AWS.

~~~
mailshanx
Do you sponsor H1B?

~~~
nerdz
We do sponsor H1B, yes. Also have engineering teams in our Dublin office.
Forgot to mention this, apologies.

------
meifamous
Famo.us; Full Time; SoMa, San Francisco

We're looking for senior software engineers who specialize in math +
javascript, development operations (devops), curriculum design or design
programming.

[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

We're currently a team of ~30 with an office in SF and a new office in
Amsterdam. Learn more about Famo.us and our latest projects:
[http://famo.us/blog/](http://famo.us/blog/)

------
thehar
Inflection, a fast-growing and profitable technology start-up in Silicon
Valley, is seeking a Senior DevOps Engineer who can automate, pipe, package,
and tune Inflection to new levels of success. The ideal candidate is hands-on,
passionate about technology, and can sed, awk, and grep their way through any
distro. This is a full-time position located in Redwood Shores.

[http://inflection.com/careers/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer](http://inflection.com/careers/jobs/senior-devops-engineer)

------
chrisdl
Suitey | Front End Dev(s) | New York (NYC) | Full time Give an email to
jobs@suitey.com or email chris@suitey.com (CTO and also.. me) Looking for
senior to mid level front-end developer. Your gonna have to be quite
experienced in CSS (SASS) or JS (or both!). If you like to define yourself as
an architect, that would be a good sign =). More info on our jobs page
[https://suitey.com/jobs](https://suitey.com/jobs) (bonus points if you find
the easter eggs hidden on it). \-----

------
matm
Heap (YC W13) - Software Engineer - San Francisco or Remote

[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

=== What's Heap? ===

Heap is taking a new approach to web and iOS analytics: just capture
everything. Whereas other analytics tools require you to define events
upfront, Heap lets you run instant, retroactive analytics without writing
code.

=== The Role ===

Your creativity and intelligence are much more important to us than your
experience with our stack. We're eager to meet all types of engineers,
regardless of where you live or what tools you use day-to-day.

We’d like to get to know you if:

* You enjoy teaching yourself whatever is necessary to build something.

* You plow through obstacles.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of code that look really embarrassing in retrospect.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of good code since then.

* You communicate ideas with clarity and precision.

* You make decisions with a preference for empiricism and measurement.

* You like fruit, sunshine, and bad jokes.

Our stack is Node + Redis + Postgres + Backbone + D3. Some things we're
working on:

* Data capture. We’re integrating with more clients and frameworks, including Android, AngularJS, and Backbone.js, all with virtually no performance overhead or integration cost.

* Real-time infrastructure. We support an expressive set of queries that allow our users to slice and dice the data in arbitrary ways. The results need to come back with sub-second latencies and reflect up-to-the-minute data.

* Data visualization. Simple pre-generated graphs just don't cut it. There's an enormous number of ways to organize the data. Existing tools only scratch the surface.

Heap was in Y Combinator’s W13 batch. Soon after, we raised a $2M seed round
from Ron Conway, Ram Shriram, Sam Altman, Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian, Harj
Taggar, and others.

We work in SF but are absolutely open to remote engineers. Email us at
jobs@heapanalytics.com with reasons as to why you'd make a great fit.

------
cam_matthews
Vehicle Data Science Corp - Oakland, CA - Sr Software Engineer

VDS teaches autonomous vehicles how to drive. We provide kinematic models of
the road network by processing vehicle sensor data (GPS, IMU, camera, etc).

Federal funding through NSF and DOT. Revenue generating through large OEM
customers.

Python, Postgres/PostGIS

Competitive salary. Early-stage equity. Fun, small team. More at
[https://angel.co/vehicle-data-science-
corp/jobs/45644-senior...](https://angel.co/vehicle-data-science-
corp/jobs/45644-senior-software-engineer).

Thanks!

------
zgm
TellApart - Burlingame, CA. New York City (Full-Time, Intern, Visa): Software
Engineering

TellApart helps many of the world’s most successful retailers unlock the power
of their customer data by applying the latest advances in cloud computing,
predictive analytics, and machine learning. Our Customer Data Platform
collects and analyzes massive amounts of data to power an integrated suite of
marketing solutions that delivers personalized shopping experiences for 100s
of millions of consumers in real time.

About Us:

\- Profitable ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/12/ad-tech-startup-
tellapart-h...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/12/ad-tech-startup-tellapart-
hits-100-million-revenue-run-rate/))

\- Featured as one of Wealthfront’s Career Launching Companies for the 2nd
year in a row ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/107-career-launching-tech-
compa...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/107-career-launching-tech-companies/))

\- Backed by Greylock Partners and Bain Capital Ventures

\- Small, but growing team

Tech Stack:

\- Apache Spark, Kafka, Hadoop, Hive, Parquet, Cascading, MySQL, Voldemort,
Memcached, Zookeeper

\- AWS, Aurora, Mesos

\- d3.js, Ember.js

Problems we solve:

\- Scale our existing data pipeline to handle 10x the data to match our
current growth trajectory. (We are currently one of AWS’ biggest customers and
only have a 50 person engineering team)!

\- Research, design, and launch dual-homed, distributed storage systems that
allow single digit millisecond access times to satisfy the stringent 40ms
request time real-time bidding constraints.

\- Migrate our legacy identity system used for audience targeting and real
time bidding, to a new identity system built with concepts taken from the
Lambda architecture

\- Make performance optimizations to our real time bidding service to bring
99.9th percentile latency to within 30ms

We're currently hiring for all engineering positions. Apply via our careers
page ([http://www.tellapart.com/careers/](http://www.tellapart.com/careers/))

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Software Architect, Distributed Systems
      - Senior Backend Engineer (Scala, AWS)
      - Data Platform Engineers
      - Senior iOS Engineer
      - Frontend Engineers
    

Check out our engineering blog to get an idea of what its like to work with
us: [http://info.localytics.com/engineering-
blog](http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We have hard problems to solve in big data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* Check out our Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Localytics-Reviews-E779866....](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Localytics-Reviews-E779866.htm)

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, Hadoop, Spark, MongoDB, Memcached, Redis, MPP Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located in downtown Boston with easy access to all subway lines. Our office has tunnel access to Downtown Crossing, you can put away your Uggs.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies.

Successful candidates may help us with:

* Backend development - wrangling big data with an extensive toolbox of cutting edge technologies.

* Frontend development - We have ambitious data visualization projects on our roadmap.

* Mobile development on Android, iOS, HTML5 and Windows Phone

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to apply: jobs@localytics.com
[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

------
cairo140
TATCHA • WEB SOFTWARE ENGINEER • SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Email careers@tatcha.com.

\-----

ABOUT US

TATCHA is a young, innovative luxury beauty company based in San Francisco
with a focus on E-Commerce excellence. We're growing our web team to build out
the next generation of innovative features for our website and tech ecosystem
to delight our customers all around the world.

\-----

ABOUT OUR TECHNOLOGY

• Modern LAMP/PHP stack • ExpressionEngine and Magento • Grunt/Compass/SASS
asset pipeline • jQuery/Angular.js frontend

\-----

ABOUT THE POSITION

TATCHA is a small and growing company, so you would be joining as a key member
of the team, owning features from inception to deployment to maintenance, and
being responsible for major parts of our web infrastructure. On our web team,
you would be deploying features to our customers on a daily basis. Here's an
example of some of the challenges we're building for right now:

• Introducing live interactive audio and video skin consultations and checkout
assistance in the browser. • Building and iterating on beautiful interactive
brand introduction web experiences on desktop and mobile. • Revising our
fragment and full-page caching structure to deliver static and catalog pages
lightning fast.

\-----

SKILLS AND REQUIREMENTS

• 4+ years of professional experience building websites and web apps • Fluency
in HTML/CSS/Javascript, ideally also in Bootstrap, jQuery, and Angular.js •
Familiarity with Grunt asset pipeline or comparable frontend frameworks
(Sprockets, Rails, etc.) • Experience with full LAMP stack or comparable
(e.g., RoR) environment • Proficiency in maintaining a modern webdev pipeline
or willingness to learn; our pipeline includes scrum, Trello, git (BitBucket),
Cloudflare, zero-downtime rollouts, and sync and setup scripts

\-----

We're looking for creativity, intelligence, and initiative, and we care about
that much more about that than experience with our specific stack. If you're
interested in joining a fantastic team to own and build our next generation of
web experiences, please write to us at careers@tatcha.com.

------
jobs_triggit
Triggit - Golang Tech lead - Full time - San Francisco

Why you'll love coming into work every day: Help build a new product and lead
it to completion Spends approximately 70% programming and 30% managing a team
Working with talented, smart, focused and driven teammates Lead a small team
to create solutions to challenging problems Create and be apart of a culture
that promotes pragmatism, openness and simplicity

Check out more at: Triggit.com/careers - Apply by sending resume and Github
profile to Joanne@triggit.com

------
mikepk
Web Programmer, Developer, Hacker | Smarterer | Boston, MA |
mikepk@smarterer.com | Full Time

Smarterer (a Pluralsight company) -
[http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/) One of Entrepreneur Magazine's
Brilliant 100 -
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233888](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233888)

Make a difference. Change the world. Have fun. Do something important.

Smarterer gives people unprecedented understanding of what they know and what
their teams and organizations know.

We are looking for creative web programmers, developers and hackers to join
our product team. Ideally you are a versatile technologist who loves to build
web products, especially (but not exclusively) if you have Python experience.
Our stack is primarily Python, SqlAlchemy, Backbone and CoffeeScript.

Smarterer is doing something unique and important. We're approaching a point
where traditional university credentialing isn't enough. Skills are changing
too quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or job is evolving. New
roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional universities have courses for.
People are acquiring more and more skills through non-traditional means.
Companies are finding it increasingly difficult to close the "skills gap".

How do you show what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative, machine learning, crowd-sourced testing
system that will disrupt how people think about skills. Don’t let our name
fool you, while our system is fun, our unique, patent-pending, technology is
also deeply rooted in scientific modern testing theory.

Smarterer is enabling a revolution: in how the enterprise manages their teams
and talent, in the changing job marketplace, and in the way people measure
their own skills and share that knowledge.

We were recently acquired by Pluralsight
([http://pluralsight.com](http://pluralsight.com))!
[http://blog.smarterer.com/pluralsight-
acquisition/](http://blog.smarterer.com/pluralsight-acquisition/) Still
driving to the same vision but now with a partner that really gets it!

Interested? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
janbernhart
Front-end Developer - Amsterdam - Local - Startup

People's Playground is a startup in Amsterdam creating Smart-tv apps. Looking
for skilled front-end developers with good angularJS and HTML5 skills. If
you're an EU citizen and bored with creating regular web applications, this
might be something for you.

Also hiring a Project Manager by the way. If you're interested, message me.
For more info check
[http://www.peoplesplayground.nl](http://www.peoplesplayground.nl)

------
lbo
Sticks and Brains - Palo Alto - iOS Engineer - Remote Possible

Looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help us iterate on Lynk Messenger
([http://lynkmessenger.com](http://lynkmessenger.com)), a messaging app that
enables people to connect or start groups with anyone in the same room.

Current team has years of experience growing one of the biggest messaging apps
on the planet. We're iterating quickly and need help speeding things up
further. Remote OK, local preferred.

------
nathanh
Amplify - [http://www.amplify.com/tablet](http://www.amplify.com/tablet) \-
New York, NY

Amplify is re-imagining the way teachers teach and students learn. We enable
teachers to manage whole classrooms and, at the same time, empower them to
offer more personalized instruction, so that students become more active,
engaged learners.

We build our products with Angular, Node, and Java (Android). Contact me
directly at nhurst@amplify.com if you'd like to hear more.

------
mattculbreth
DataStax | REMOTE | Software Engineer |
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oy1KZfw2&s=Hacker_News:_Matt](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oy1KZfw2&s=Hacker_News:_Matt)

DataStax, the company that powers the online applications that transform
business, is looking for a talented full-stack Developer to work on the
OpsCenter - DSE (Monitoring team). This position will be located anywhere in
the US.

We hack in Python, Clojure, and JavaScript. And Cassandra of course.

------
ellego
Polycom, Inc - [https://www.polycom.com/](https://www.polycom.com/) \- HQ in
San Jose, CA Polycom is a leader in communications and collaboration, and you
may know us by our conference phones. More info:
[http://careers.polycom.com/search.php](http://careers.polycom.com/search.php)

* Software Engineer - Westminster, CO (Full Time) Join Polycom's RealPresence Platform software development team in building the next generation of its two key infrastructure products. The Distributed Media Application (DMA) serves as Polycom’s core Call Server and Video Conference Manager while the RealPresence Access Director (RPAD) is a state of the art firewall traversal application. This is a highly collaborative and iterative environment, with focus on continuous improvement and learning, both at a personal and team level. This team works with Java/Linux environment with Subversion. BS in EE/CS with 1+ years of experience.

* SCM Engineer - Westminster, CO (Full Time) At an advanced technical level, perform assessment, preparation and implementation of software build environments and change control activities for software application. This team works with Subversion, Jenkins, Linux, Windows, and shell scripting. BS in EE/CS/Mathematics with 3+ years of experience.

* Staff UI Software Engineer - Austin, TX (Full Time) Strongly influence product design from both the UI and implementation point of view. We have a really great team, easy group of people to work with. A great support network, a great technology, and a great product. This team works with JavaScript, Sencha, ExtJS/Touch and REST API. BS in EE/CS with 2+ years of experience.

* Software Release Engineer - Austin, TX (Full Time) Deploy and administer tools and infrastructure used to manage and build large software product source repositories. This team works with Linux/Unix, Subversion, Perl, Python, Apache, CGI. BS in EE/CS with 5+ years of experience.

* VoIP Sr. Staff Software Engineer - Austin, TX (Full Time) Develop Polycom’s latest industry leading HD Video Conferencing Systems. Strong interest and/or experience in Voice and Video over IP (VVoIP) would be good. This team works with C/C++, Unix/Linux, embedded development, networking H.323 and SIP. BS in EE/CS with 12+ years of experience.

------
mburnett
untapt - Full-stack Developer

New York City

== About the role ==

We're looking for a senior software developer who's comfortable working across
the tech stack, but particularly strong with Python and Javascript. Our ideal
candidate would have some experience with AngularJS, Flask and MongoDB. Above
all we value software engineering expertise, and someone who will not
compromise on elegant code design.

    
    
      Skills needed:
        - Python
        - JavaScript
      Would like:
        - AngularJS
        - Flask
        - MongoDB
    
    

== About untapt ==

We are a small but well funded NYC startup. We're looking to transform the job
market for developers by thinking about hiring differently. Our product is a
digital hiring platform that directly connects skilled developers with top
companies in financial services and fintech. We are focused on winning in our
niche by keep quality high for both developers and hiring mangers. We are
still early stage, but are seeing clear, predictable growth in our membership.
We're searching for great engineers based in NYC who want to be part of the
journey and have meaningful equity.

The reasons I enjoy working here?

    
    
      - Really starting to see traction in the product
      - Awesome team
      - Unbelievably connected founders
      - Competitive pay considering the equity they give
      - Relaxed, laid-back atmosphere
    
    

== Let's chat ==

We can meet for coffee and talk more about what you are looking for and how
that might be a good fit as a team member of untapt. (matthew@untapt.com)

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer; Security Engineering Intern

You will spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they
can break. This is a very creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom
to be clever while learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical
engagements will pair you with another experienced security consultant who you
will learn from and teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks
long. In a year, you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time.

Check out some of our research work here:

[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

------
murtza
Company: Marketo

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin, Tokyo, New York,
REMOTE

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use marketing software that turns
marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Account Executive, Sales
Development Representative, Technical Consultant, Product Manager

=========================================

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN](http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN)

Any questions? Please email me at mmanzur@marketo.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer, in New York City.

Today, we're is a curated two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We started underdog.io because we experienced
the pain of hiring first-hand, having worked at top-notch startups in NYC.

We're currently live in NYC, but we've had serious requests to open in 10
other cities. While the plan is to scale the recruiting piece quickly, the
bigger vision is not as focused on recruiting. We're moving towards building a
defensible network between companies.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making significant money every month. In fact,
we're making enough to pay market rate, and we haven't raised money yet.

• Chance to get common stock in a bootstrapped startup = big upside.

• Full technical autonomy. We've built our internal CMS and tools with
Python/Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. but you're in charge of
choosing the technologies going forward.

• Work out of Founder Collective's space in SoHo.

• Work with great freelance designers and advisors.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
thisjody
Radius - San Francisco

Radius is a fast-growing, venture-backed startup in the heart of San
Francisco. We're developing breakthrough technologies that make it easier for
all companies – large and small, established and pioneering – to understand
and do business with each other.

Opportunities

-Data Software Engineer -Aggregation Engineer -Integrations Engineer -Front-End Software Engineer -Senior DevOps Engineer

Apply here: [https://radius.com/jobs/](https://radius.com/jobs/)

------
margiexu
DoubleDutch- San Francisco, CA

Check us out at www.doubledutch.me

An award-winning provider of mobile event applications, with a unique focus on
capturing and surfacing data from live events. The first to bring a data-
driven technology approach to the event industry, DoubleDutch excels at
processing vast amounts of mobile app engagement data into unique, actionable
insights to better serve customers, partners, and other event stakeholders.

Be remarkable. Join DoubleDutch!

Software Manager

QA Manager

Full Stack Developer

QA Developer

IOS Developer

Android Developer

Automation Developer

Support Engineer (SF & Amsterdam)

Data Engineer

DevOps

For interest, please email me at margie@doubledutch.me

------
Jobsatgraze
graze.com | www.graze.com | jobs@graze.com |Richmond, United Kingdom

Apply via our careers site - [http://bit.ly/1z9qbnV](http://bit.ly/1z9qbnV)

Graze has a small but growing technical team of developers, UI designers and
systems architects. We work across the business on our website, our logistics
and manufacturing systems, data warehousing, mining and visualization tools
and our international network. We are scaling up across the team to deliver
the next generation graze platform to support our rapid international
expansion.

About the role

As PHP developer in our platform development team you will work on our highly
integrated software platform architecting services, researching and
integrating new technologies and working on our architecture modernisation
roadmap.

What you’ll be responsible for

Building and maintaining mission critical back-end applications and services
to support a high volume e-commerce website and manufacturing and logistics
centres Designing and modernising our core LAMP stack and applications,
architecting for scale and maintainability Designing and building services
Researching and introducing new technologies Mentoring other developers Live
systems support

What we’re looking for in you

An obsessively detail oriented approach and unwavering standards of excellence
Experience working in a high-traffic environment on mission critical software
An intimate knowledge of the LAMP stack Extensive knowledge of software design
patterns and application architecture A broad knowledge of programming
languages and database platforms outside of LAMP

------
ononoma
Company: Geckoboard [https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com)

Location: London, UK

Position: Front-End Engineer(full time/onsite)

If you're an experienced web front-end engineer and interested in data
visualisation, check us out:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-software-
engine...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-26828-software-engineer-
frontend)

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate) -
[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

———————

About us:

    
    
      Solink is a video and data intelligence company based out of Ottawa, Canada. For over three years, Solink has developed a comprehensive video intelligence platform to address pressing issues in the areas of security, marketing, compliance and operations. The business applications developed by our team have been largely client driven to ensure relevance and usability. Solink leverages video analytics to refine and expedite contextual data from “Big Data” to aid decisions makers.
    

——————————————————————

About you:

    
    
      You like to code.  You code for work or school and you code in your spare time.
    
      You have an amazing ability to mash different technologies together
    
      You believe in the best tool for the customer and the situation:  you are comfortable working in a mixed tech environment, Windows Server, Linux, iOS, Android, cloud, on-premise, Java, C#, Ruby, etc
    
      All modesty aside, you are a pretty awesome coder in some kind of common language or framework
    
      You work smarter AND harder and you have a passion for learning and improvement
    
      You like tidy code.  You understand the value of style and find commenting to be satisfying.  It makes you angry when control and view logic mingle
    
      You are test-driven and you like to have a nice thick quilt of unit tests in order to sleep at night
    
      You use tools and frameworks.  You write your own tools when necessary and your first instinct is to check and see how other people have already solved this problem. 
    
      You like clarity; you are honest, realistic and you don’t mind pointing out the elephant in the room.
    
      You like people, you like working with people, and people like working with you.
    

Bonus Points:

    
    
      Accepted answers on SO
    
      Contributed to a recognized OS project
    
      HTML5, MVC, RoR, CSS, JavaScript and JavaScript libraries: JQuery, D3.js, etc.
    
      IP cameras and Network video recorders, 
    
      Video codecs and transcoding
    
      Amazon Web Services or other cloud-based development
    
      OpenCV or other image processing libraries
    
      Highly scalable, high-perfomance distributed computing
    
      ElasticSearch, Solr, Druid.io, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Logstash, Splunk

------
PureSin
Codecademy, Fulltime, NYC, YC-funded.

Codecademy is building a free interactive way to learn programming. Looking
for content writers, engineers to help us create the best experience to go
from zero to a job. For job description see:
[http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs)

Or email me at kelvin@codecademy.com. Be glad to talk to you about it or grab
coffee in nyc.

------
samingrassia
We are small team working on data products for internet retailers.

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
beebs93
Back/Front End Developers | Noise Digital Inc. | Vancouver, B.C.

    
    
        Who are we?
        ===========
    

Noise is a full service advertising agency built around real-time innovation,
quantifiable results and memorable work.

    
    
        Why join the Noise Digital Technical Team?
        ==========================================
    

\- We took a Raspberry Pi, a PicoBoard and an animatronic bear head and turned
it into a real-time Tweet-talking robot.

\- We built our own face recognition API to power an online “Guess Who?”-type
game.

\- Our internal Christmas voting contest was so popular it broke one of our
servers.

\- We pointed a Raspberry Pi-powered motion sensor at our Creative Director so
our staff could track him.

\- We built our own project management and graphics preview tools because…why
not?

Depending on your experience and preference we will help you focus on the
customer-facing front end parts of projects, the server-side back end, or
both. The end goal is to find what you love and what you’re talented at and
help you grow professionally as a developer.

    
    
        Our common geek tools
        =====================
    

\- PHP

\- Node.js

\- MySQL

\- NoSQL (e.g. Redis, MongoDB, etc.)

\- Amazon Web Services (e.g. EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS, ElastiCache, etc.)

\- Linux-based web servers

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- CSS pre-processors (e.g. SASS, LESS, etc.)

\- JavaScript (ECMAScript 5+)

\- Package managers (e.g. Bower, NPM, Composer, Browserify, etc.)

\- Automated build systems (e.g. Grunt, gulp.js, etc.)

\- Front-end MV* JavaScript frameworks (e.g. AngularJS, Backbone.js, Ember.js,
etc.)

\- Git version control

\- GitHub, GitLab and BitBucket

\- Raspberry Pi/Arduino platforms

\- Adobe Photoshop

    
    
        How to apply
        ============
    

Email us at techjobs@noisedigital.com to apply.

Full job posting: [http://www.noisedigital.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.noisedigital.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
rbellorini
Quandoo Berlin is looking for iOS Developers!

[http://tinyurl.com/mgod54z](http://tinyurl.com/mgod54z) <\---Job Specs

We are now live in Germany, Italy, Austria, Switzerland, Luxembourg, UK,
Netherlands, Turkey, Singapore, Poland, South Africa AND COUNTING!

 _Interested in joining our extremely dynamic and international Team?_ please
reach out me today: rosy.bellorini@quandoo.com / +49 (0) 291 9424

------
tomblomfield
Lead Designer - Starling Bank, London, UK

Starling is rebuilding a bank for the internet. API-driven, mobile-first,
based on an entirely new technology stack. We're applying for a full UK &
European banking licence and raising significant funding.

As lead designer, you'll be responsible for delivering our customer-facing
iPhone and Android apps, working with a team of world-class mobile engineers.

Come and help us redefine banking!

tom@starlingbank.co.uk

------
DustinCalim
Corqboard.org – Safely buy, sell, and connect around campus.

=======================================

Located in sunny Palo Alto, CA.

We connect college students with the things they need and have a lot of fun
doing it–

Current positions can be seen at:
[https://www.corqboard.org/careers](https://www.corqboard.org/careers)

=======================================

or a quick list:

Chief Content Officer

VP Marketing / Growth

Senior rails back-end engineer

Senior front-end engineer

Community Leader (at your school)

+INTERN

Tell us why you're interested at careers@corqboard.org

------
HeroHealth
Lead Software Engineer, HERO (NY, NY USA)

HERO (herohealth.com) is seeking a Lead Software Engineer to drive the
development of a revolutionary online health platform that integrates with a
novel electro-mechanical device. This lead engineer will have ownership of
backend and frontend application design and implementation, including
communication between device and cloud, and collaborate continuously with
senior HERO members. We are looking for a rock star that’s a strong team
player with a disciplined development style.

Responsibilities:

\+ Serve as software leader in a top team of various engineering disciplines,
working closely with firmware, electrical, industrial design, mechanical, and
manufacturing engineering

\+ Design and implement backend web API, device-to-cloud API, and frontend UI
according to core specifications, including HIPAA compliance and hardware
device functionality

\+ Drive a robust, data-driven test-and-learn methodology of software
development (including A/B/n testing and continual customer/device input)

\+ Scale up a full stack team of engineers through 2015

Job Qualifications:

\+ 3+ years of experience with a high level of aptitude in PHP, MySQL,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, frontend and backend MVC frameworks, with experience in
AWS preferred

\+ Examples of 1-2 production-level projects utilizing the above (able to
provide links/code on request)

\+ Outstanding communication skills, self-starter with infectious enthusiasm,
energy, and problem-solving abilities

\+ Driven and motivated to grow with a top-tier team

\+ BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or equivalent

HERO is redefining consumer health through smart design and proprietary
technology with our first product, a revolutionary tabletop appliance and
online health platform. This is a unique opportunity to join a young, talented
team that’s already filed a dozen computing and electro-mechanical patents,
and is making a substantial positive impact on healthcare in society. We
operate in both a technical and creative environment in the heart of New York
City and are selectively adding to our team to accelerate product development.

Please submit your resume and project examples to careers@herohealth.com and
include “Lead Software Engineer” in the subject line.

------
Jeffrey903
New York, NY

Confide - [https://getconfide.com](https://getconfide.com)

We are looking for people to join one of the hottest start-ups in NYC. Confide
is an off-the-record mobile messaging app that's targeting professionals and
business people. We combine end-to-end encryption with disappearing messages
to encourage genuine, unfiltered and efficient communication. And we’re backed
by some of the best early-stage investors in the world. As one of the first
employees of Confide, you will be involved in every aspect of our product
development, from start to finish.

==============================

Job: iOS Engineer

Job: Android Engineer

Our engineers:

* Are passionate about providing a great mobile experience

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have 2+ years of iOS or Android development experience

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Would give an arm and a leg to go to WWDC or Google I/O

* Are awesome engineers

==============================

Job: Full Stack Engineer

Our engineers:

* Have a computer science background

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have full stack web development experience (databases, server-side application, HTML + CSS + Javascript)

* Have operations experience including app deployment and monitoring

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Are awesome engineers

==============================

More info: [https://getconfide.com/jobs](https://getconfide.com/jobs)

Email us: jobs@getconfide.com

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / DevOps

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Apply here: [http://www.orgsync.com/apply](http://www.orgsync.com/apply)

------
7parkdata
7Park Data, NYC - 7parkdata.com

Hiring: -Data Architects -Full stack engineers -Front end developer -Android /
iOS developers

Team leverages a broad set of technologies e.g. SQL, R, Python, Hadoop,
Redshift, perl, Java, Linux, Visualization tools

7Park lives data and analytics, we build great information products and
deliver value to enterprise.

Looking for smart, driven people to help us continue to significantly scale
our business.

Apply on our website.

------
gshahlot
Myntra.com - Bangalore, India - Full Time - Multiple Positions

We are hiring across the board. Engineers, Product Managers, UX Designers,
Engineering Managers - interested in working with one of the hottest startups
in India? Shoot me an email with your resume.

PS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg)

This is our office :)

------
dblock
Artsy, [https://artsy.net](https://artsy.net) and
[http://artsy.github.io](http://artsy.github.io), NYC.

Experienced engineers only ATM, full stack or dev-ops focused. Exciting
projects ahead. Prefer people with serious art passion or some art background.

Email me db[at]artsy[dot]net or find us at Miami Basel this week.

------
brandicmt
Senior Software Engineers (Front End & Backend) | San Francisco - Soma |
brandi@symphonycommerce.com | Symphony Commerce -
[https://symphonycommerce.com/](https://symphonycommerce.com/)

Fresh off a Series B funding round our engineering team is growing. Currently
our engineering team is 25 people strong and looking to grow a bit more. We
are currently looking for Senior Software Engineers for our front end and back
end teams. Our senior engineers play a large role in our architecture, leading
projects, mentoring other team members and of course shipping product.

Engineering is core to our culture, we are the largest team at Symphony
Commerce. Our the team is bright, passionate, and driven. We are
entrepreneurial and spend our time dreaming up projects that we could work on,
sometimes they become hackathons we do together. We’re a very social bunch -
happy hours, bouldering, hikes, even a ski trip from time to time. We embody a
strong sense of learning on the team as well. We keep our tech up to date, and
have a solid mentorship model, learning a lot from each other!

Our Technical Challenges Include: \- Managed e-commerce platform with
exceptional APIs \- Best shopping experience across web, tablet, and mobile \-
Commerce logistics, 3PL, and inventory management built from the ground up
(watch out Amazon) \- Scalability - intelligent cluster management,
distributed system architecture, real-time system health monitoring and
alerting \- ML based engines for product recommendation and pricing and
promotion strategies \- Analytics framework to support big data analytics and
business reports.

Things we love! \- End-to-end experience with databases (RDBMS or NoSQL) \-
Experience with Spring or Hibernate \- Linux/Unix and scripting experience \-
Object-oriented CSS \- Scala \- Involvement in technology culture: Github,
Blog, Hackathons and other open source contributions \- Passion for ecommerce

Skills we look for: \- Extensive experience any of the following: Javascript,
HTML5 and CSS, Backbone, Angular, or similar frameworks \- Solid background in
object oriented programming (especially Java) \- Expertise building large
applications \- Great communicator and team player \- B.S. or M.A. in Computer
Science or related discipline

Want to know more contact - Brandi Bergstrom (brandi@symphonycommerce.com)|
More openings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce)

------
samidalouche
OMsignal Full Stack Software Engineer [REMOTE or LOCAL]

Headquarters: Montreal | [http://www.omsignal.com](http://www.omsignal.com)

Link to Job Offer: [https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/...](https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/full-stack-software-engineer.md)

OMsignal is made possible by the expertise of Smart Textile experts, Data/Bio
Scientists, Hardware, Firmware and Software Engineers. Please note that this
offer is mostly focused on Full Stack Engineers, but we are also looking to
hire smart Data Scientists who have an interest in biodata and possibly people
who could help bridging BLE/MSP firmware and driver development.

    
    
        What we do
        ==========
    

OMsignal is an exciting Montreal start-up developing a revolutionary line of
bio-sensing clothes that connect seamlessly to smartphones. The company is at
the intersection of the wearable technology, well-being and fashion markets.

We are a well-funded startup [1] working to deliver a smart biometric shirt.
You can read more about our mission on [2]. And for those who followed the US
Open 2014, we are the technology behind Ralph Laurent Polo Tech.

We just shipped the product to our first customers.

    
    
        What we are looking for
        =======================
    

We are looking for Full Stack Software Engineers who can help us to architect,
design and implement a complex system based on bleeding edge technologies
(Scala, Akka, Spray, Reactive Programming [3], iOS, Swift, Docker...), a
modern architectural style (Micro Services, CQRS, Event Sourcing, Eventual
Consistency), and a clean codebase (Clean Code, Domain Driven Design…) --
emphasis on the “Engineer” over the “Full Stack” part.

In-depth knowledge of the technologies we use is not required, but having
strong Software Engineering foundations is (Algorithmics, Design and
Architectural Patterns, …). Understanding that code is read much more often
than it is written is an absolute must.

You should be willing to face the upcoming challenges (Machine Learning,
Predictive algorithms, Opening the platform/iOS SDK/API, -- who knows the
rest?…).

And of course, you need to speak/write english fluently (we need to understand
each other, right ?)

    
    
         The Technologies we currently use
         =================================
    
     - Backend : Scala, Akka, Akka Persistence, Spray, ReactiveMongo, SBT, Kafka, ZooKeeper
     - Web : NodeJS, AngularJS
     - iOS : Swift, Objective C, ReactiveCocoa, Core Bluetooth, CocoaPods`
     - DevOps : Ubuntu, Docker, Ruby, Amazon AWS/EC2
     - Project management: git/github
     

The `iOS` stack is more sophisticated than the average iOS App. It includes a
Pub/Sub system similar to `Apache Kafka` (that we call iOS Kafka internally),
makes heavy use of asynchronous programming + `CQRS`/`Event Sourcing` and
computes biometric algorithms and reports.

    
    
        Our culture
        ===========
    

We get some inspiration from the Open Source model to achieve high-cohesion
(within teams) and low-coupling (between teams) : small, empowered teams,
systematic pull requests, developer autonomy.

Our software engineering practices are also influenced by Antifragile [4]
principles (Small is Beautiful, Less is more, Hormesis principle, evolutionary
darwinism, over-compensation ...)

And if you are on the Paleo diet, like hiking/camping or enjoy a good raclette
you will certainly find friends here!

    
    
        Next step
        =========
    

If you are curious about the project and want to explore opportunities working
with us, you can \- reach out to dev@omsignal.com \- come hang out on IRC
(irc.freenode.net #omsignal) to ask your questions

If you have a `github`/`bitbucket` account, we would love to take a look at
what you like doing (even if you feel ashamed of it in retrospective --
explain us what you would improve now)

    
    
        Footnotes
        =========
    

[1] [http://www.omsignal.com/blogs/omsignal-
blog/14669049-omsigna...](http://www.omsignal.com/blogs/omsignal-
blog/14669049-omsignal-raises-10-million-series-a-round-from-bessemer-venture-
partners) [2] [http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/16/brave-new-wearable-
world-c...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/16/brave-new-wearable-world-
crowdsourcing-health-and-the-coming-battle-of-bio-signals/) [3]
[http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/](http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/) [4]
[http://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Incer...](http://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Incerto/dp/0812979680/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416355343&sr=8-1&keywords=Antifragile)

------
mmattax
Formstack - [http://www.formstack.com](http://www.formstack.com) \- REMOTE

Be our first DevOps hire!

Formstack is an 8 year old company with its roots in Indianapolis. Our
customers span 110 different countries, and our employees live and work across
the U.S. and the globe. We have employees in: Oklahoma City, Charlotte,
Raleigh, Chicago, Los Angeles, Cynthiana, Krakow Poland, Bethlehem, PA,
Atlanta, Bloomington, and Indianapolis. We provide a remote work environment
that is flexible and provides great freedom for those who can perform. With
that said, relocation is not required if outside Indianapolis.

What You'll Do:

You'll be our first dedicated DevOps hire. You'll be in charge of maintaining
production servers and the applications that run on them. You'll ensure that
our MySQL databases are not only performant, but being backed up properly.
You'll be in charge of ensuring that we have the redundancies and policies in
place to support the high availability of our applications. You'll work with
our engineering team to ensure the software that we build can scale.

How You Qualify for the Job:

\- 3-5 years experience as a system administrator or DBA.

\- Strong experience scaling the LAMP stack

\- Strong experience with large MySQL databases (300GB+)

\- Strong understanding of networking and systems architecture.

\- Automation: CHEF, Puppet, Ansible, Fabric, Docker, or other configuration
management software

Extra Credit Qualifications:

\- Experience with AWS (EC2, EBS, RDS)

\- Experience with Elasticsearch

\- A love for Vim

\- Language experience with PHP or Python

What Formstack Offers:

\- Remote environment

\- Medical, Dental, Vision as well as company-paid Disability and Life
Insurance Benefits.

\- 401k with matching company contribution

\- Friday Lunch (Indianapolis Office)

\- The most up-to-date technology, including company-issued Macs, the latest
software and other tools needed to excel at your job

\- Company-paid conferences and extended learning

\- Yearly company gatherings

\- Generous PTO

Apply at
[https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143526-25843.html](https://formstack.applicantpro.com/jobs/143526-25843.html)

Questions? Email me at michael@formstack.com

------
khaki54
Booz Allen Hamilton - Strategic Innovation Group

Washington, DC | Houston, TX

We're looking for software engineers experienced with or who have a strong
interest in big data / cloud technologies.

Hadoop / Accumulo / Apache Spark / Storm / Solr Cloud / ElasticSearch / Kafka

Entry level -> Experienced

\------

Send me a note telling me what YOU want to work on and attach your resume.
Let's have a conversation.

park_matt@bah.com

Thanks-

------
mattmartday
Change.org - San Francisco, CA/ Bay Area

Change.org is the world’s largest petition platform, empowering more than 82
million users to win incredible and inspiring victories on the issues they
care about.

We’re an innovative business – a certified “B Corp” – combining the structure
of a business with a powerful sense of mission that drives our work. Over 25
million users have signed winning petitions, including strengthening hate
crimes legislation in South Africa; fighting corruption in Indonesia, Italy,
and Brazil; ending the ban on gay Boy Scouts in the United States, and big
wins for women’s rights in India. And we’re just getting started.

We love serving our incredible users, and we love our staff too. We show it
with very competitive salaries, five weeks of vacation, robust maternity and
parental leave, an amazing culture, free language training (if you want it),
and a high impact, low-ego team that can’t wait to learn from you and teach
you what they know.

Here's what you'll do as part of our team:
____________________________________

-be part of a small, close-knit team

-work for a profitable company that is making the world better

-build and scale our core services used by people all over the world

-work in all layers of the web stack, from javascript to linux configuration

-create tools that turn abstract ideas into something visual teach, learn, and document

And here are the skills & experience we hope you have:
_____________________________________

-properly size-up a situation to understand the potential risk versus gain

-put in place tools to ensure the reliability, availability and serviceability of a service

-identify and analyze issues across the entire stack

-be able to learn new skills quickly as the need arises

-built that cool service or tool your peers used and then wonder how they ever worked without

-sound understanding of Linux, process management, networking and network protocols

-familiarity working with data (MySQL, Redis, MongoDB)

-working knowledge of graphite, collected, logster, and StatsD

-knowledge of Chef or similar configuration management tools automated testing

-continuous deployment

 __email mday@change.org

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – fulltime

We're looking to hire a handful of positions to help us bring private
corporation ownership tracking into the modern era. We're replacing the dead-
tree versions of stock certificates and option grants with fully electronic
versions that provide up-to-date capitalization tracking, along with a lot of
other powerful financial tools. Many of the other companies listed here use
eShares and we're getting some exciting traction (great clients, Perkins Coie
(law firm) is migrating all clients to us, etc).

1\. Full-stack engineer (Python, Django, JavaScript; bonuses: PostgreSQL, AWS)

2\. Designer (heavy product design, visualization, front-end, HTML, CSS)

We have a small team of great people with a strong product sense. Customers
love us and we love them! Direct email: eric+hn@esharesinc.com

------
rskinner
=========== Signpost (NYC) ===========

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time. Named one of America's Most Promising
Companies by Forbes,

Signpost is backed by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture
Partners, Scout Ventures and a group of angel investors including Jason
Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in
New York City with locations in Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart,
passionate leaders to join our team and have real ownership and impact from
day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/e1xs87](http://grnh.se/e1xs87)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/juc2s1](http://grnh.se/juc2s1)

------
rskinner
Signpost (NYC)

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time. Named one of America's Most Promising
Companies by Forbes,

Signpost is backed by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture
Partners, Scout Ventures and a group of angel investors including Jason
Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in
New York City with locations in Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart,
passionate leaders to join our team and have real ownership and impact from
day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/e1xs87](http://grnh.se/e1xs87)

Software Engineer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/juc2s1](http://grnh.se/juc2s1)

------
sheats
Fully REMOTE opportunities to join talented team making a difference in the
world by improving aging. We are looking for a Lead Devops Engineer, Python
developers, and front-end engineers.

More info at:
[http://clearcareonline.com/careers/](http://clearcareonline.com/careers/)

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) - New York, NY - Full-stack
Node.js Developer - VISA, INTERN

We are looking for interns starting in Jan 2015. We will help with your visa
process. No remote, sorry.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for a full-stack developer to join our new NYC office.
You will be working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in
the world and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, MongoDB,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, Cassandra. You'll be joining our small team and helping
us enhance the product by designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * AWS
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    
    

We also have other job positions available. To find out more or to apply,
please visit:
[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/ycASce](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/ycASce)

[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply)

------
robhunter
HigherMe helps retail and service employers find, screen, and hire better
employees faster. We're YC funded and based out of Mountain View.

We're looking for front-end designers, Laravel developers, and sales hustlers
to get our product in the hands of employers.

Email rob@higherme.com - we'd love to meet you!

------
acudmore
TORONTO - Architech

Startup Feel - Dedicated Team - Innovative Vision - Real Projects

Permanent/Contract

Excited About: M2M, IoT, Wearables, Drones Using: Java, Spring, Maven,
Hibernate, Azure, AWS, MongoDB, Redhat, AngularJS, iOS, Android

Hiring: Java Developers Java Tech Lead .NET Developers .NET Tech Lead

Site: www.architech.ca Direct contact: Alice acudmore@architech.ca

------
mfalcon
Hi, I'm a developer from Argentina and every time I look at who's hiring posts
and I see a REMOTE keyword, I don't know if it's remote for local people only
or remote from anywhere.

It'd be really nice to put something like local only/anywhere along with the
REMOTE keyword.

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

~~~
throwaway270
University transcript? Next!

------
pierreant_p
Sketchfab - Paris, France sketchfab.com

We're recruiting for two positions:

* Frontend lead developer

* Full/stack develop

Some of the technologies we have in our stack:

\- HTML/css/js (Backone, jQuery, require, grunt)

\- Django/python + celery, rabbitmq

\- WebGL (3d rendering)

==== What we do

Sketchfab (sketchfab.com) is the leading plateform to publish, share and embed
3d models.

==== You are?

* passionate, enthusiast, creative

* willing to learn new stuffs

* fun to work with

* interested in 3d

==== Apply

jobs@sketchfab.com (resume + github link)

PA

------
reubendoetsch
Recombine - recombine.com

Recombine is a genetic testing and research company. Our stack consists of
Scala, Javascript and Ruby. We are looking for passionate Scala platform,
frontend and Rails engineers. We are located in the heart of NYC in Nomad.

Investors: Firstmark Capital Contact: reuben@recombine.com

------
millchristian
Location: NYC Engineer, Mobile Apps

Willing to Relocate: Yes

To Apply:[http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2014-05-27-engineer-mobile-
apps-n...](http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2014-05-27-engineer-mobile-apps-new-
york-city-ny-united-states)

SoundCloud, the world’s leading audio platform, is looking for an experienced
engineer to help kick start its mobile engineering efforts in New York City.
In this role as an experienced end-to-end engineer of mobile applications, you
will work on multiple systems to help take our mobile applications to the next
level.

Ideally you will have experience developing mobile applications alongside web
applications and services and have a good understanding of good software
engineering practices and concepts.

You’ll also be up for an international adventure: we’ll need you to spend some
time in our Berlin HQ before you head to join the rest of our engineering team
in New York. There you’ll work across the entire mobile suite in a challenging
environment and help grow our mobile engineering efforts in the US as we grow.

Responsibilities:

Working on projects across the mobile space in an end-­to-­end development
environment and on multiple platforms, both as part of the team and
independently. Assuming responsibility for projects across the mobile space in
NY, while still collaborating with our engineering teams in Berlin to ensure
that our approaches and standards stay consistent. Evolving process and
practices associated with software development, with a focus on continuous
improvement. Requirements:

At least 3 years of experience working in an agile software development
environment, applying the practices associated with building robust
applications: unit/functional automated testing, continuous integration,
continuous delivery and software design/architecture. At least 3­-4 years of
experience developing in mobile platforms, ideally with experience in
applications that have native code in C/C++. In­-depth understanding of mobile
platforms and their unique features with respect to technology and user
experience. At least 3 years of web services/applications development
experience with a focus on API design, preferably in Scala. Bonus

Experience in implementation of ad products.

To Apply: [http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2014-05-27-engineer-mobile-
apps-n...](http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2014-05-27-engineer-mobile-apps-new-
york-city-ny-united-states)

------
razvvan
Berlin, DE - Dawanda We're looking for DevOps (
[http://jobs.dawanda.com/joboffers/?city=berlin&jobID=offpXfw...](http://jobs.dawanda.com/joboffers/?city=berlin&jobID=offpXfwA)
) . Ping me: razvan@dawanda.com

------
tortillasauce
Azarius, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker to help us develop our custom
shopping software. You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux, Vagrant, Ansible,
etc.

Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with several online shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

------
jackgonzalez
Full time | UI Designer / Front-end Engineer |
[http://mapjam.com/frontend](http://mapjam.com/frontend) | Onsite in San
Francisco, CA in Twitter building | please send resumes/questions to
jack@mapjam.com

------
yurisagalov
AeroFS is hiring!
[https://www.aerofs.com/careers](https://www.aerofs.com/careers)

Not listed on the website, but we're also looking for technical writers. Reach
out directly at careers@aerofs.com if you'd like to apply

------
alexchantastic
X15 Software | [http://x15soft.com](http://x15soft.com) | San Francisco, CA |
Full time Front-end Developer (AngularJS, SASS, D3) Please send
resumes/questions to alex@x15soft.com.

    
    
      About Us
      =============================
    

X15 Software is a revolutionary large-scale machine and log data management
company. Our flagship product provides a highly scalable, open and modern
platform that combines search and analytic query capabilities. With best-in-
class developer productivity and the lowest total cost of ownership, X15
Software is the new global standard for enterprise-wide machine data efforts.

We’re looking for a talented and innovative front-end developer to help us
build intuitive and elegant user interfaces for big data search,
visualization, and exploration. Working with technologies like AngularJS,
node, SASS, Foundation, D3, Atmosphere, and a sophisticated set of
RESTful/real-time APIs, you’ll develop and enhance platform features, improve
user experience, and prototype visualization interfaces that help our users
manage and understand their big data.

    
    
      You are
      =============================
    

* A strong proponent of web standards, usability, and simplicity

* Interested in the latest developments in front-end technologies, standards, and tooling

* An advocate for clean, testable, reusable code

* Able to self-direct, take ownership of feature development, learn and adapt
    
    
      You'll get to
      =============================
    

* Collaborate with a small, talented team of designers and developers to build beautiful, fast, robust user interfaces with the latest technologies and techniques

* Influence architecture, tooling, technology stack, and product design

* Work in a relaxed, quality-focused environment with an internationally-distributed team of experts
    
    
      Skills & Requirements
      =============================
    

* Familiarity with modern, object-oriented development concepts and best practices

* Strong expertise in AngularJS development

* Comfort with version control systems (Git)

* Experience with OOCSS, SASS, CSS3

* Familiarity with Javascript visualization tools and libraries (D3, vega, Highcharts)

* Experience interacting with web services and RESTful APIs

* Local to SF Bay Area / Peninsula preferred

------
jumby
RDN | www.recoverydatabase.net | jobs@recoverydatabase.net | Remote, USA

Recovery Database Network(RDN)is the leading web application for the
repossession industry. We integrate with many of the largest lending
institutions and repossession companies in the country to help facilitate
their repossession workflow. Our company is profitable, growing and is looking
for engineers to help design & develop our next-generation web and mobile
applications in a fast paced, agile environment. Our team is small, creative,
and highly driven, and we intend to keep it that way.

We are looking for a US-based employee, but otherwise location doesn’t matter
– we believe strongly in the value of a virtual team.

RDN is owned by a larger parent company, OPENLANE, an innovator in the online
wholesale auto auction space, which is in turn owned by KAR Auction Services
(NYSE: KAR) a publicly held auction services company. What this means to you?
The support and benefits of a large, established company, with the culture and
energy of a start-up.

You need to be able to work in a self-directed, remote environment. You should
be able to understand loose guidelines, translate them into code & design with
minimal supervision to produce an excellent user experience for our customers.
You should be comfortable talking directly to customers and our business
partners, because you want to meet and exceed their expectations. We are a
small team of hard-working engineers who enjoy the data sets we work with,
enjoy challenges and thrive on cool design. You will be designing large
elements of a very sophisticated web-application with a large amount of
business logic. The ability to quickly come up to speed on repossession
related terminology, workflow and concepts is highly desired.

Required Skills:

* Extremely self-directed. No one is looking over your shoulder - but can you handle the freedom?

* Expert level PHP 5.x development experience. OO only (yes, PHP! :-o)

* Expert level MySQL design. You should understand normalization, joins, query optimization, views, stored procedures and triggers and when and how to use them.

* Laravel, symfony, Zend or other MVC framework experience

* HTML/CSS/jQuery front-end design. We like things that look pretty.

* Extreme attention to detail. We hate bugs.

* Web application security

* Honesty and integrity

* Git

* Good communication skills -- Skype is your friend

------
bnr
Talentry - Munich, Germany (München, Deutschland) -
[https://www.talentry.de/en/](https://www.talentry.de/en/)

We are looking for a Web/UX Designer and/or Frontend Developer.

Contact me: p.frank@talentry.de

------
calebelston
Delighted ([https://delighted.com](https://delighted.com)) - Software Engineer
- Palo Alto, CA

[https://delighted.com/jobs](https://delighted.com/jobs)

We are a design driven team of three founders, focused on impeccable customer
experience. We value simplicity, quality, and care. We believe in a
collaborative, feedback-rich design process. We feel that great experiences
can only come from teams who care deeply. We are building the company we’ve
always wanted to exist. We share what this all means to us on our blog.

The list of important and interesting projects we want to tackle is ever-
increasing. Because the range of projects is diverse, we need a full-stack
Rails engineer with experience working on a wide variety of projects.

You’ll work on projects like: improving our natural language date range
search, implementing integrations with 3rd party services, or working to
improve the responsiveness and reliability of our API. You’ll also work with
the entire team in creating new customer-facing features, from idea, through
prototype, to release and maintenance.

* Our backend runs on Rails with MySQL, Redis, and Elasticsearch on AWS. You should have experience building scalable and maintainable services with Rails.

* Our front-end is built with CoffeeScript, SASS and HAML. You should have a deep understanding of HTML, CSS and Javascript.

* The glue between our front-end and back-end is HTTP, so you should have a thorough understanding of this part of the stack including: cookies, caching, AJAX, cross-domain sharing, security issues, etc.

* We write automated tests for all of our code. You should be passionate about testing since you know it’s the only way to deliver high quality software.

We are looking for someone who can spend about 10 hours per week contracting
with us, so we can both get a sense of what it’s like working together. We’d
love for you to be in the Pacific timezone, but we’re open to the right
person, anywhere.

While this is a contracting opportunity to start, we are always looking for
the right person to join the team full-time. We believe working together on a
contract basis initially is critically important before bringing someone on as
a full-time member of the team.

If you’re interested, please send a link to your Github account and any
projects you’ve worked on recently that you are particularly proud of. We
prefer great work over resumes.

Email: jobs {at} delighted.com

------
JimiofEden
Nimblelight - Philadelphia, PA

[http://nimblelight.com/jobs/](http://nimblelight.com/jobs/)

BACK END DEVELOPER

We’re looking for a back end programmer with a solid foundation in web
development. The ideal candidate is excited about technology, can control
website functionality with PHP or .NET, wrangle servers into line with SQL,
and communicate with the front end via AJAX. This is a full-time position.

QUALIFICATIONS

– An insatiable appetite for learning

– A show-off with PHP, C#, or any other major language

– Strong opinions on frameworks, file structures, and optimal solutions

– Fluency in system and server administration and troubleshooting

– Working knowledge of AJAX and back-end --> front-end flow

– Familiar with cross platform testing, devices and browsers

– Experience with version/source control (Subversion, SVN, Git, etc.)

– Working knowledge of programming best practices

\------------------------------

DESIGNER / FRONT END DEVELOPER

We're looking for a designer and front-end developer with a strong desire to
bridge the gap between art and code. The ideal candidate has experience
creating clean, responsive mockups, is a show-off with HTML/CSS, and
understands how people use technology. Please include a link to your portfolio
when applying. This is a full time or part time position.

QUALIFICATIONS

– An insatiable appetite for learning

– Strong visual aesthetic

– Awareness of contemporary design and UX trends

– Sharp problem-solving skills

– Ability to adapt and thrive in various roles

– Proficient in Photoshop CS5 or higher

– Experience coding websites with HTML, CSS, and Javascript/JQuery

– Ability to identify what constitutes a brand

– Professional and confident

\------------------------------

BENEFITS

\- Competitive Salary

\- Comprehensive Healthcare Plan

\- Company lunch and happy hours

\- Gorgeous working environment

\- Paid time off for holidays

\- Paid sick or personal days

\- Every day is "Casual Friday"

------
lgsilver
Socialight, Software Engineers, SF or NYC

Socialight is looking for engineers with graph experience to help create
powerful enterprise marketing tools.

We're funded, in the current 500 Startups batch, and preparing for a huge
future ahead.

Email me, lindsay@socialight.io!

------
invertednz
Looking for a SDET/Test Engineer at Fiserv working on mobile development.
Located in Auckland New Zealand, but our HR team will work with you to sort
any visa requirements.

Also looking for any mobile or c# devs.

You can reach me at jamesfarrier@gmail.com

Thanks, James

------
feverishaaron
mPATH - Palo Alto, San Francisco, Remote -
[http://mpath.com/careers.php](http://mpath.com/careers.php)

We're building a new way for business users to assemble 100% native mobile
apps, and instantly deploy them to 1000s of their colleagues. You can build an
app in about a half hour, and have people using it minutes later.

Think of it as XCode without the code.

We're in need of iOS Developers, QA Engineers and DevOps.

Stack: Everytime we consider a new feature, we try to choose the right tool
for the right job. So far, most of our stack is written using Objective-C,
Dropwizard, Sinatra and React.js

------
radex
JavaScript developer at Nozbe | Poland or anywhere (we're remote!)

We're looking for talented programmers who are passionate about building
amazing applications and are great at front-end development (all Javascript-
related). It is necessary that:

    
    
      * You love programming and newest technologies
      * JavaScript, CSS3, HTML5 are your best friends
      * You have developed mobile web apps
      * You want to work from home and can be very independent
      * You know English very well so you can read and comment in this language
      * You are willing to learn and develop all the time
      * You have good communication skills
      * You are open-minded, honest and friendly
      * You can write clear and intelligible code documentation
      * You must be Polish (our core team is Polish)
    

We will be even happier if you:

    
    
      * Know server-side programming languages
      * Have some experience in using Node-Webkit
      * Have worked on mobile apps development using the PhoneGap technology
      * Have already developed mobile apps for Windows Phone, Windows RT and Blackberry
      * Have any experience with native app development for Android or Windows
      * Have worked on the project managed according to agile SCRUM methodology
      * Have used Git for code management
      * Having read the book by David Allen "Getting Things Done" is a bonus, too :-)
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * No office - everybody works from home the way they want, at the time they want
      * Great team - we all communicate over the internet and actually like each other :-)
      * Regular "Company wide meetings" - we spend a few days in some cool place together having fun and getting to know each other in real life - and the company pays for everything :-)
      * Competitive salary - you don't need to move to a bigger city or another country to earn more, you can earn a good salary by working for a Polish-based global company
      * Growth - Michael Sliwinski - our founder and CEO is focused on growth and he wants all of us to grow and be better and love what we do.
    

You will work on our native apps which are very advanced web-view based apps.
You will work with a world-class designer and a team of very talented
developers.

If you think you're the candidate for the job, send us your CV along with your
nickname on GitHub. Tell us what you did in the past and what you're working
on and what is your favorite part of being a programmer.

It'd be great having you on board!

More info: [http://nozbe.com/jobs/](http://nozbe.com/jobs/)

~~~
devgeeks
"You must be Polish"

O_o

~~~
radex
Yeah, it's weird to put it this way. The thing though is: the whole dev team
at our company speaks Polish, so it would be very uncomfortable to be the only
person who doesn't.

~~~
dsr_
Is the requirement:

\- speak Polish

\- have Polish citizenship

\- be a native of Poland

The first two of those aren't very strange. The last one is.

~~~
radex
The requirement is to speak Polish. You're right, that's what we should've put
there. (In practice, though, it's extremely rare that someone speaking Polish
wouldn't be a native.)

------
macrosak
tado° | Munich

At tado° we believe that unnecessarily wasting energy should be a thing of the
past. Therefore we strive to create solutions that optimize energy consumption
at home without sacrificing comfort. Our international team of professionals
from diverse backgrounds develops technologies that set new standards and
challenge the status quo - every day.

Embedded Software Developer (C, Contiki) Server Software Engineer (Groovy,
Java) Windows Phone Developer (Windows Phone 8.1)

[https://www.tado.com/en/jobs](https://www.tado.com/en/jobs)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is looking for full-stack engineers - come help us change the
classroom

Location: San Francisco

There’s a lot of great educational software out there - think Oregon Trail,
Math Blasters, and Carmen Sandiego - but teachers can’t use it in schools.
Teachers would love to use programs like these, but synchronizing data between
their school’s database and external software applications is a huge problem
that results in wasted time at the start of class and frustrated, bored
students… which leads to software being abandoned entirely. 80% of K-12
teachers would use more software in classes if getting students logged in
weren’t such a hassle, and a quarter of all class time that’s supposed to be
dedicated to software is wasted on logins alone.

Developers have a similar problem: they love clean APIs, but in the education
industry, they haven’t had one. Most K-12 schools house their student data in
ancient legacy databases that make integrations a nightmare. If you’re a five-
person startup and you’ve built an app that revolutionizes the way third-
graders learn fractions, there’s simply no way to get your product in front of
students.

Clever is solving these problems by building a modern, developer-friendly API
for schools… which we give them for free. Developers love being able to plug
into schools without having to write a complex integration for every single
district they’re working with, so they pay us for access to the platform. This
business model has helped us grow quickly; we’re now in 1 in 5 schools in
America (over 29,000 schools), and our product is used by millions of students
every day.

Our goal is to become the education identity company. The first step in that
direction is our Instant Login single sign-on platform: a universal login that
allows students to access all of their learning applications in one place.
(This is a big deal if you’ve ever seen a second-grader try to manage fifteen
different usernames and passwords.)

Right now we’re a team of 40 people (19 engineers) based in downtown San
Francisco (2nd and Mission). We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can
hack in Node, Go, and Python (or are willing to learn), but more importantly,
we’re looking for people who share our passion for improving education. If
you’re interested, we’d love to hear from you.

Other stuff we like: -Tech talks. Every other Tuesday, we do “Clever Talks”
during lunch where one of us will give a presentation on anything he/she’s
interested in. Recent talks have covered exoplanets, neuroscience, hacking
big-company customer service interactions, and what’s wrong with American high
school history education. -Bughouse chess. We play pretty frequently, although
not always with Magnus Carlsen:
[http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo](http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo) -Picking
up new skills. We offer unlimited Amazon credits for learning.

Check us out: [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

At Clever, we want to work with the best people - applicants of all
backgrounds and beliefs are welcome to come improve education with us. We're
committed to making our office a safe and comfortable environment for all
employees.

------
jjarmoc
\-- .- - .- ... .- -. --- ... . -.-. ..- .-. .. - -.--

Matasano Security - Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale. Job Title: Application
Security Consultant

\-- .- - .- ... .- -. --- ... . -.-. ..- .-. .. - -.--

Once a professor shared a piece of career advice with me. "Don't call yourself
a coder," he said, "anyone can learn to code, but programming takes real
skill." His words have stuck with me since. Coding was, in his description,
the mere act of producing something a computer can interpret and act upon.
Programming, however, seeks elegance and simplicity through considered design
and thought that transcends the code itself. While both take skill, the goals
are different and they can be thought of as distinct disciplines.

Application Security, I've come to believe, is yet another discipline with a
slightly different focus. 'Coders' focus almost exclusively on iterating until
they achieve a desired result. 'Programmers' might test and refine to improve
performance and reduce resource consumption. But with an Application Security
perspective, we instead look at unintended functionality and edge cases that
give rise to problems; 'What if' scenarios involving abuse cases that weren't
part of the original design. It's yet another way of looking at the same
application, with a different goal and different outcome.

At Matasano, we don't build software, we break it. We find, exploit, document,
and prioritize flaws so the application's developers can address them. We
identify when security controls are effective, and note areas for improvement.
We review use cases, identify abuse cases, and help guide future development
efforts. We work across a wide variety of applications ranging from simple web
apps, to complex hardware appliances. From HTTP to proprietary encrypted
protocols, and everything in between. As a team, we're as comfortable with ROP
chains and memory corruption vulnerabilities as Cross-Site Scripting and SQL
Injection. As individuals, we excel in our areas of focus while cross-training
and broadening our skills. We're among the leaders in our industry and
community, and give back through research, tools, and practice environments.

If improving the state of software security while kicking up some dirt in the
process seems like fun, check us out. If you're fueled by pride of finding
unexpected solutions, we have plenty of challenging problems for you. If
you're not content to be a 'coder' and long for something more fulfilling, get
in touch.

\-- .- - .- ... .- -. --- ... . -.-. ..- .-. .. - -.--

careers@matasano.com or www.matasano.com for more info

\-- .- - .- ... .- -. --- ... . -.-. ..- .-. .. - -.--

Curious about Crypto? - www.cryptopals.com Mesmerized by Memory Corruption? -
www.microcorruption.com

\-- .- - .- ... .- -. --- ... . -.-. ..- .-. .. - -.--

~~~
RollAHardSix
I've seen Matasano on here several times and I have to say, I really wish
you'd reconsider your Remote working policy. It seems like such an interesting
place to work, but for me personally, moving just isn't an option.

Your website lists 'Services' team-members as being required to work on a
physical site, what other teams do you have? I am under the impression from
your website that Services includes most Consultant and Penetration-Testing
type positions; would you say that's correct?

~~~
tptacek
From the "Tales of interest!" files:

A couple years ago, in our old office at the top of the Monadnock building,
I'm working on code for a product we're doing while Vitaly is working on a
pentest for a big Rails client, and, like, 5 other people in the office are
working on 5 other things.

I'm procrastinating while noodling through some stupid Riak thing and so I
hear Vitaly say something about how some request he sent to the app produced
binary gibberish in the response.

It turns out I'd rather noodle around with Vitaly's app than figure out how to
make Riak do whatever basic thing I want it to do, so I walk over and look at
the response. Vitaly has already noticed that the "binary gibberish" is
actually corrupted in the response headers; the response is corrupt.

We both agree out loud that this is unusual and bad. A couple other team
members walk over. In the span of about 4 minutes we figure out that the bug
is triggered by inputs that include NUL bytes, and responses appear to be
corrupted at the point where the input is, in the headers, echoed in the
output. And a few reloads show that what looks like gibberish is actually
stale server memory.

This is that nginx bug that came out back when. It's approximately as bad as
Heartbleed, except that it only affects nginx (and it has a more complicated
trigger condition, albeit one that applies to virtually every web
application). And because we were all together in the same room when Vitaly
found it, we isolated, analyzed, and weaponized it in minutes, rather than in
hours or days.

(Ironically, someone else had noticed the same bug _on the same day_ , and
[fair enough!] got the reporting credit.)

Stuff like that happened all the time at Matasano. The in-person requirement
is one the company is unlikely to let go of --- not that I have any say in it
anymore. ;)

~~~
kethinov
_" And because we were all together in the same room when Vitaly found it, we
isolated, analyzed, and weaponized it in minutes, rather than in hours or
days."_

It wasn't because you were all together in the same room, it's because you
were communicating effectively and you're assuming there is no way to
replicate that level of effective communication without being in the same
room.

With proper tools and training, everything you did in that room could have
been done over the internet instead. There are communal whiteboarding apps,
collaborative code editing apps, amazingly expressive chat apps like Slack,
not to mention good old fashioned audio/video chat tools.

It can be done. It is done frequently, every day. It makes me sad to see so
many people on a place like Hackers News, dedicated to building the internet's
Next Big Thing repeatedly claim that it's not possible to collaborate as
effectively on the internet.

It's truly ironic.

~~~
codingdave
While is it true that the tools exist to collaborate equally well online vs.
in person, the culture of an organization also needs to support it.

It is nearly impossible to just throw a new toolkit at a company and expect
them to be able to thereby switch from an in person culture to a remote one.

It requires a transition of culture, which in turn requires both vision and
support of the switch from the leadership of an organization.

Certainly remote collaboration works. But there is more to it than just
flipping a switch or adding some tools.

~~~
kethinov
Yes, I completely agree and didn't mean to imply otherwise.

Working remotely is a skill unto itself like any other and it must be
developed and honed across an organization.

I guess what frustrates me is so few people see a need to develop and hone
that skill. Some even actively argue against doing so.

~~~
jjarmoc
Another aspect to consider is that given the sensitive nature of our work and
access to what is often crown-jewel intellectual property, we have several
clients who require we work from their offices. They are sometimes unwilling
to cover travel costs. With a more geographically distributed base of
employees we'd either have to eat the costs of bringing someone remote in for
these projects, or rely more heavily on the now smaller subset of our staff
that is present in these geographies. Neither is a desirable scenario.

Most of us like working in an office close to home, and don't like traveling a
lot. It works for us.

------
lowglow
Make: (MakerFaire/Makezine/Make Magazine) (San Francisco, CA)

Looking for RoR/Angular and iOS developers. We're building a new community
platform for makers.

Hit me up at dang [at] makermedia [dot] com

------
andy
Wickr is hiring Android and iOS developers in Newark, NJ. Email me your resume
and I'll forward it to my manager. andy.triboletti@gmail.com

------
jarmitage
ROLI – UK, NY & Shenzhen, China – Full Time –
[https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

\------------------------------

Available roles [1]:

Computer Vision Specialist

iOS Developer

JUCE (C++) Software Engineer

Senior Software Engineer

Technical Project Manager

Production Manager (Shenzhen)

Product Specialists in London and New York

Graphic Designer

Videographer & Editor

\------------------------------

We are a design and technology startup based in Dalston, London. Founded in
2009 by Roland Lamb, our products increase the bandwidth of interaction
between people and technology. The Seaboard GRAND is our first product and
demonstrates our patent-pending SEA Interface technology. Praised by Hans
Zimmer, it has been pre-ordered in over 30 countries and won the Design
Museum's Product of the Year Award 2014. Our recent Series A of $12.8m [2] has
just been followed by $3.7m with Horizons Ventures to scale production and
build our presence across Asia [3].

We pride ourselves in making ROLI a great place to work and are looking for
the right people to grow our team. If you are looking for a healthy and
challenging working environment in a vibrant London startup, we have the
perfect opportunity for you.

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at jack [at] roli
[dot] com. Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Take advantage of our in­ house recording studio, fully equipped kitchen and
state­-of-­the-­art design lab

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[1] [https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[2] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-
mus...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-musical-
keyboard-makes-fans-of-vcs-to-the-tune-of-12-8m/)

[3] [https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-
roli/](https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-roli/)

------
isojon
iOS & Full Stack positions (full time)

Thirty Labs | [http://thirtylabs.com](http://thirtylabs.com) | New York, NY
(Flatiron) - A new company that builds companies

Contact: jd@thirtylabs.com for more info.

[What We Do]

We create companies collaboratively. Working in Thirty Labs means the
opportunity to create multiple prototypes, apply lean methodologies, and join
the founding team of a product that genuinely excites you.

We got started as a partnership between Betaworks (the original startup studio
in NY), Fred Seibert (the first Creative Director of MTV, Producer of
Adventure Time), and Advancit Capital, to tackle the ridiculous number of
opportunities in consumer video.

Studio teams consist of two Engineers and one UX/Designer. We are intensely
collaborative within this team and are looking for passionate, product focused
Engineers.

[iOS]

\- Excellent Objective-C skills, Swift experience.

\- Exceptional ability to command and implement every facet of an App, from
business logic, potentially complex signal processing, networking, store, UI
and back again.

\- Solid experience with mobile video.

\- 5+ years of relevant work experience.

\- Great communication skills and strong love of collaboration.

\- Passion for growing your skills, tackling interesting work and challenging
problems.

\- Experience with DSP a major plus.

\- Solid experience with C++ & C, a plus.

\- Experience building simple server-side APIs to feed your App data a plus.

[Full Stack]

\- Strong knowledge of front-end development; JavaScript/CSS/HTML.

\- Strong knowledge of Ruby and/or Python.

\- Strong knowledge of Rails and/or Spring frameworks.

\- 5+ years of relevant work experience.

\- Exceptional software engineering knowledge; OO Design Principles.

\- Great communication skills and strong love of collaboration.

\- Passion for growing your skills, tackling interesting work and challenging
problems.

\- Experience deploying to cloud environments a plus.

\- Experience in test first development and pair programming a plus.

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc ([https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA + various

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries.

Our first focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10
companies to make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas.
Our solutions take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict
well performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA.

For all Kaggle career opportunities, please visit
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

    
    
       =================================   
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====      
       =================================
    

°Designer/Developer -> Creatively work with the data scientists and developers
on the Competitions team as well as supporting the creative needs of the
energy solutions business.

°Contracts Manager (part-time) -> Work closely with the Kaggle team to deliver
projects for clients and manage the contracting needs pertaining to Kaggle’s
vibrant community of participants.

°Sales Operations Coordinator-> As the Sales Operations Coordinator at Kaggle,
you will work closely with the Energy team to support all sales activities and
customer relationships.

°Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry-> Help us build machine
learning powered solutions focused on transforming the energy industry.

°Software Engineer -> Software Engineer to focus on the software architecture
behind Kaggle's work in the energy industry.

    
    
       ===========================   
       ====== More About Us ======   
       ===========================
    

We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index Ventures and Max Levchin). We’ll
help you do your best work with our awesome Kaggle benefits including spiffy
new gear, catered lunches, awesome guest speakers, no vacation caps and much
much more. Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky connoisseurs, pastry
chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
lrc1717
posted by Laurie Cheverie, Resource Manager, Twin Technologies, Inc,
laurie.cheverie@twintechs.com

TWIN TECHNOLOGIES, INC- is a leader in technology consulting services focused
on helping organizations grow, innovate, and transform the way they do
business through the application of technology, business process, and user
experience. Our solutions increase efficiency, productivity, and revenues
while strengthening overall brand value and image. Since 2003, we have been
delivering world class service to Fortune 500 companies across Financial
Services, Healthcare, Insurance, Media, and Retail -- as well as Non-Profit
and Government agencies.

Hot Jobs: Scala Engineer, Fullstack/JS Engineer, Scala Tech Lead, Sr QA
(mobile,responsive, ecommerce), Boston based Engagement Manager…

See all of our jobs here and apply direct if qualified/interested, please:

[https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-
us/careers/](https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers/)

Most of our Developer roles start out as contract positions -- with the option
to extend the engagement through additional contracts and full-time
employment. Typically, they are also 100% remote positions, which means that
you can work from home or wherever you feel you produce your best work.

------
lamplightr
Uken Games - Toronto

Hiring Backend Engineers

Uken is looking for talented engineers to help us scale our games to support
millions of concurrent players. We are a 70 person game studio in downtown
Toronto.

Our stack includes: AWS, Rails, Redis, ReactJS, Angular, Percona, NSQ, Docker,
InfluxDB.

You should be passionate about building rock solid services (SOA) and
infrastructure, and optimizing for performance and stability. You will also be
part of our on-call rotation.

If this sounds like you, please email me: mark at uken.com.

------
lipsmack
Football Radar - London, UK

Football Radar is a young, profitable company which does advanced statistical
analysis of football. We are amongst the best in the world at what we do, and
need more experienced engineers to help us grow our modelling and trading
platforms.

====================

Senior PHP Engineer:

====================

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-44681-senior-php-
software-...](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-44681-senior-php-software-
engineer)

We're looking for an engineer who can write structured, testable code for our
web applications. You should have experience of object-oriented programming in
PHP and one other language. Ideally you'll have some experience of working
with MVC frameworks and especially Symfony2 components.

Some of the technologies we use:

\- Symfony2, Doctrine

\- MySQL, MongoDB, Redis

\- Vagrant, Ansible

\- Amazon EC2

===============

Scala Engineer:

===============

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-software-
engin...](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-scala-software-engineer)

We’re looking for an experienced programmer to help us build real-time trading
software, work with large datasets and do complex statistical modelling. The
main language we use for our real-time and modelling systems is Scala, but we
use Python and PHP too. We expect you to have some experience with Scala and
also not being afraid of working with other languages.

====================

JavaScript Engineer:

====================

[http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-
engineer](http://footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

We are looking for a seasoned JavaScript Developer to help us deliver highly
effective, maintainable user interfaces. The ideal candidate will have
experience working with rich user interfaces and single-page applications. We
are scaling up our business operations, and we need someone who can create
powerful interfaces that help us grow.

Some of our JS stack:

\- React, Immutable-js

\- Realtime technologies (WebSockets, socket.io, etc.)

\- Node.js, npm, CommonJS (Browserify, webpack)

\- Nodeunit, Jest, Mocha, PhantomJS

\- FRP (RxJS, Bacon.js)

------
vseloved
Grammarly - [http://www.grammarly.com/jobs](http://www.grammarly.com/jobs)

------
omarforgotpwd
PredPol. We predict crime. Hiring Ruby, Go, and front end web devs in Santa
Cruz and remotely. jobs@predpol.com

------
redesignibm
IBM Design is hiring Front End Developers in Austin, TX! Apply online today at
ibm.com/design

------
amazing15
SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Amazing Academy is the leading online training organization for entrepreneurs.
We work with top business experts around the world to create market-leading
online courses that teach people how to build, operate, and scale successful
companies.

With thousands of successful students from over 50 different countries, the
team at Amazing Academy is helping people create freedom in their lives and is
changing the world, one business at a time.

Amazing Academy is a highly-successful, fast-growth company looking for
talented and dedicated people who want to contribute to our exciting, rapid
expansion.

With above-average compensation, a fun environment, and participation in this
high-growth company’s future through our stock option plan, this position will
fill quickly.

Read through the role and the requirements below and use the apply button to
send us your information. We look forward to hearing from you!

The Role

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be entrusted with the design and
development of cutting-edge, scalable web-based products using the LAMP stack
that help customers grow their businesses.

Your responsibilities will include:

Write code in PHP, Javascript, and HTML/CSS Implement new features and
optimize existing ones for a Learning Management System (LMS) Work closely
with and incorporate feedback from product management, experience designers,
and other engineers Rapidly fix bugs and solve problems Proactively look for
ways to get our customers better results

This role is based in Austin, TX.

Must Have

B.S. or higher in Computer Science (or equivalent work experience) Minimum 8
years experience in software development role, LAMP focus Experience with
e-Learning solutions including an LMS (Moodle preferred) Ability to create an
interface in HTML, CSS, and JavaScript Strong relational database knowledge in
MySQL, SQL Server, or Oracle Disciplined approach to testing and quality
assurance Proficiency in creating applications in one server side framework
Solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g., HTTP, cookies,
headers, asset loading / caching) Mobile and tablet responsive design
implementation Write code in Python, Perl, or Ruby Experience with revision
control and project management Visual design skills Data-informed product
development: analytics, A/B testing, etc. Knowledge of cross-browser quirks
Great written communication and documentation abilities Interest in mobile and
touch-based web platform

APPLY at [http://www.amazing.com/careers](http://www.amazing.com/careers)

------
royrusso
Predikto Analytics is an Atlanta-based startup focused on delivering
predictive analytics to the Fortune 500. We are heavy users of Python,
Javascript, and PostgreSQL. We are looking for experience Python and full-
stack engineers with startup DNA to join our growing company. Experience with
data science, machine learning, and building scalable systems a big plus.

Apply Here: [http://predikto.theresumator.com/apply/M1G8Mz/Full-Stack-
Dev...](http://predikto.theresumator.com/apply/M1G8Mz/Full-Stack-
Developer.html)

As a full stack developer you will be responsible for designing, building and
testing components for each tier of a custom web-based predictive analytics
platform. We are looking for a smart, energetic developer who understands how
to build web applications from the ground up and loves writing clean, modular,
and maintainable code. The right candidate needs to be a quick learner and
will be challenged to build solutions that will be deployed to our clients in
days or weeks (not months).

Responsibilities

Build quick-turnaround proof-of-concept applications Build longer-cycle, well-
tested releases for the predictive analytics platform Design, build, and test
server-side Python components for a predictive analytics reporting platform
Design, build, and test Javascript components for the front end of a
predictive analytics reporting platform Design, build, and test SQL queries to
populate front end data visualization components

Minimum Qualifications

Several years of web development experience (or an impressive code repository)
using Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Git Demonstrated experience with modern
web development frameworks like Django and Backbone SQL experience (preferably
PostgreSQL) Comfortable interacting with business and technical resources
Problem solver, self starter, and strong communicator

Preferred Qualifications

Experience with testing frameworks for Python and Javascript Advanced SQL
Understanding of data warehouse concepts and best practices Experience
developing ETL code manually or with data integration tools High-level
knowledge of Cloud Services. We are using AWS and Heroku. General knowledge
and desire to learn and build Big Data Technologies and Predictive Analytics

Education

Engineering / CS background would be a better fit, but we don't care what you
studied as long as you are passionate about what we are asking you to work on
and learn

Apply Here: [http://predikto.theresumator.com/apply/M1G8Mz/Full-Stack-
Dev...](http://predikto.theresumator.com/apply/M1G8Mz/Full-Stack-
Developer.html)

------
lljf1983
Checkout the hottest software engineering jobs in Michigan:
[http://meetmaestro.com/culture/careers](http://meetmaestro.com/culture/careers)

Senior iOS App Developer

Maestro is seeking full-time Cocoa/CocoaTouch Software Engineers to build
custom iOS and OS X applications. Qualified individuals will be just as
passionate about enhancing the user experience as they are about creating
clean, efficient, and extensible code.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES

Collaborate with strategists, designers and other developers to come up with
the best solutions for each project Estimate relative work-effort of solutions
on potential contracts Manage time appropriately and communicate clearly to
help manage work expectations Ensure that new code is maintainable through
code-reviews and providing feedback to other developers Mentor and teach other
iOS developers (including student interns) JOB QUALIFICATIONS

REQUIRED

Experience and familiarity with Cocoa/CocoaTouch Frameworks and Xcode. Deep
understanding and experience with CoreData, CoreAnimation, CoreGraphics, and
UIKit Familiarity with the C-level APIs (e.g., CGPDF, CFContext) Experience
with Asynchronous Networking APIs and consumption of RESTful web services
Version control system (preferably git, but subversion, mercurial, and the
like also welcome) Experience and understanding of the localization frameworks
(Apple Developer Internationalization Guide) Ability to accurately represent
designs with code Strong software architecture knowledge and skills DESIRED

Experience developing in C Experience working with lower-level frameworks
(e.g., AVFoundation, Accelerate, AddressBook) Working knowledge of
ReactiveCocoa (and familiarity with functional reactive programming)
Understanding of the MVVM design pattern Experience with using Cocoapods,
MOGenerator, AFNetworking, and MEFrameworks Experience with SceneKit/OpenGL ES
Familiarity with enterprise app distribution Keen understanding of the code
signing process and App Store submission COMPENSATION

Base salary is dependent on experience and talent level Compensation package
includes medical and dental insurance, prescription drug coverage, FLEX
benefits and the option for disability insurance. ADDITIONAL COMMENTS

Maestro is seeking to fill a full time position based out of Kalamazoo, MI,
however we are open to remote employment options as well. Looking for the
right combination of talent, chemistry, character, and passion Please submit
your resume and a non-trivial, working example of a complete project (NDA can
be set up to protect your work, but we must see your code in action). Access
via github (or other online repository) is preferred.

------
bradfa
[http://www.omni-id.com](http://www.omni-id.com) Rochester, NY, USA, Fulltime

Email me: andrew dot bradford at omni dash id dot com

* Systems Analyst *

Performs detailed analysis of Omni-ID’s customer processes to define the
software and hardware requirements required to automate their workflows using
the ProVIEW Solution. The System Analyst acts as the interface between the
Omni-ID team and the customer to develop the customer requirements
specification, the final test plan and the customer acceptance plan.

* Systems Test Engineer *

Responsible for the functional test, verification and quality assurance of the
system test activity for ProView solutions. Performs analyses to evaluate
customer’s operational needs to define system performance requirements,
integrate technical parameters and assure compatibility of all physical,
functional and program interfaces. Assists with and/or performs various
analyses to optimize total system of systems and/or system architecture.
Assists with analyses for affordability, safety, reliability, maintainability,
testability, human systems integration, survivability, vulnerability,
susceptibility, system security, regulatory, certification, product assurance
and other specialties quality factors into a preferred configuration to ensure
mission success.

* Senior Software Engineer / Architect *

Duties include contributing in each area of the software development
lifecycle, focusing on designing, coding and debugging application modules.
The candidate should be familiar with using the Microsoft .NET/C# programming
language, SQL Database – schema and query design, Web Server, RIA Services,
and workflow engine design (i.e. event bus, message queues, rules engines),
and other technologies typically found in N-Tier business applications.
Additional duties include requirements analysis, code analysis, software code
reviews, identification of code metrics, system risk analysis and system
reliability analysis, software modeling and simulation, graphical user
interface design, supporting, maintaining and documenting software
functionality, integrating software with existing systems, and identifying and
evaluating new technologies for implementation.

Projects include advanced N-Tier Workflow Management system design in asset
management and highly configurable workflows in manufacturing environments
utilizing “Internet-of-Things” technologies built on very advanced RFID,
active radio, and visual display hardware components.

------
jdotjdot
Campus Job || New York, NY || www.campusjob.com/joinus || joinus@campusjob.com

Hiya! We're Campus Job, the first and largest online marketplace for college
students to find part-time jobs and internships during the school year, and
for businesses to find students to hire for short-term work. The website (soon
to include a mobile app) launched 3 months ago, and we've since garnered tens
of thousands of student users (across over 1100+ schools), and 20K+ job
listings across 500+ companies. Campus Job has received some great press (from
both national and campus-specific outlets) and launched a student-made promo
video ([http://bit.ly/1oiSobe](http://bit.ly/1oiSobe)). The NY-based company
is now five full-time employees, and over 150 Campus Reps, but we're looking
to grow to a team of ten by the end of December. Come help students get
meaningful part-time work and change their lives for the better!

Email us at joinus@campusjob.com, and please tell us your favorite cheese!

Engineering philosophy:

* All of our decisions are data-driven * Obsessed with user experience and design * Continuous deployment * Everything revolves around making a beautiful product that helps people

Our Culture and Office:

* We focus on making students' lives better; everything else comes second * We work hard and move very quickly * Obsessed with user experience and feedback * Fanatical customer support * Strong focus on learning new technologies, code review, and pair programming * Free lunch on Fridays if you eat with the team * Beautiful office overlooking Union Square * We all love cheese!

=========================

Senior AngularJS developer

* Significant experience with AngularJS and love of diving deep into the framework * Skilled web developer (HTML, CSS3) * UX and design sensibilities (portfolio a plus) * Experience with mobile optimization * SASS * Knowledge of git or other version control tools * Nice-to-have: Adobe Photoshop and/or Illustrator * You love college!

=========================

Backend Engineer

* Significant experience with Python and Django * Experience with SQL (query optimization even better) * At least 2 years' work experience at a startup or tech company * Basic or better web development skills (you should be able to put up a web page) * Experience with or building REST APIs * Experience with Django Rest Framework or DevOps is great to have * Experience with data science and analysis is also a plus * You love college!

=========================

Junior Front-end Engineer and Designer

* Expertise with HTML and CSS * Javascript expertise a plus * AngularJS expertise even more of a plus * Great design and UI sensibilities (please send your portfolio!) * You obsess over creating the best possible user experience * You love college!

=========================

iOS engineer

* Significant experience with building native iOS apps * Great eye for design and UX * You're obsessed with performance and creating an unparalleled user experience * You love college!

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       tl;dr: http://jobs.benzinga.com
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead Front-end engineer
          ☆☆☆ Senior PHP/Python Developer 
          ☆☆☆ Lead Node.js Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate 
    
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all year. Our team
has surged to 40+ people and the waves of revenue washed together to form a
rushing roar with just one of our products going from nothing to $200k/month
in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We are now Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other companies,
all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. We are installed
by default on 500 million desktops and tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No
download necessary. That's right mateys, we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US. So, where do you fit in this rigging, you
swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and
experienced with shaking shit up. If you know your tech, and want on deck this
is the place to do it. Your exact technical background and language of choice
doesn't matter as much as your motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions. Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new
course, send an email to careers@benzinga.com to board!

Email us now: careers@benzinga.com

Check us out: [http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com) and learn more about the company at
[http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're looking to hire senior software developers and software
designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past year, I've worked with Python, Objective-C
        (and Swift), Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js, QT, Node.js, and
        of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile technologies.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

If you have any questions about our jobs or hiring process, feel free to drop
me a line:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
Synergyse
Synergyse // Software Engineer // Toronto, Canada // Local or Remote //
Fulltime // [http://synergyse.com](http://synergyse.com)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/software-
engine...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/software-engineer-
synergyse)

Synergyse creates highly interactive and measurable cloud training, adoption
and productivity tools. We started by teaching everyone how to use Google Apps
proficiently and it worked really well. We are working on hard problems in big
data, HTML5, media delivery and real time technology. Our backend technology
and web runs on the Google App Engine. Our frontend uses the Chrome Extension,
jQuery, Google Closure. We use some of the latest technologies across the
board!

Synergyse is based in Toronto and we managed to be profitable within a couple
of months of starting it. Our clients tend to be in the enterprise and
education world, but our technology is consumer facing and fun. It’s the best
of both worlds. We are seeking a highly talented Software Engineer who's able
to take on and deliver important parts of the software to users.

Why you should join us

• Ability to define product and engineering as one of our first hires

• Work with a highly motivated and talented founding team Be a part of a
business that has a good business model, good revenue stream, and makes
flagship technology

• Flexible and casual work environment with opportunity to work remotely

• Competitive compensation ($100k-$200k), equity (0.5%-1.5%) and full benefits

What we’re looking for

• Software Engineer with a full-stack experience

• Experience with cloud technologies (GAE, AWS, or Azure)

• Experience with Javascript (experience with Chrome Extensions is a plus)

• Ability to solve difficult technical problems

• Ability to lead and run projects

• Degree in Computer Science or equivalent, or 4+ years of professional
engineering experience

Synergyse is on a mission to help organizations improve productivity through
the cloud, our interactive training system for Google Apps is deployed in over
2000 schools and businesses around the world, supporting over 2 million end-
users. Join our team of ex-Google engineers and learn what it takes to run a
B2B business focused on the enterprise and education markets.

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/software-
engine...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/software-engineer-
synergyse)

------
lightningstorm
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission))
- to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is
deeply committed to it. We started in 2011 and have over 200 employees across
four cities (New York, New Orleans, Los Angeles and San Francisco). Our
investors include Sequoia Capital, Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures,
Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among others.

There are 20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, CoffeeScript and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We
employ the best practices of test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We use the leading SASS providers - Heroku, AWS,
Algolia (search), Mixpanel, Sendgrid, etc. We are happy to train the right
person to work in this environment.

== Perks ===

* Medical Insurance with FSA/HSA options, vision, dental, etc.

* Super tasty lunches made on-site by our chefs using healthy and fresh ingredients (from our producers!)

* Good work/life balance and time-off policies

* Snacks

* Laptop

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* Full-stack web application development experience in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* Agile software development experience including automated testing and pair programming

* Demonstrable interest in learning and adopting new tools and techniques

More information:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I joined the company recently, feel free to e-mail me: moshe(at)goodeggs.com

------
owainlewis
If you're hiring we'd love to have you over on
[https://vacancy.io](https://vacancy.io)

------
Fr4ncis
Senior iOS Dev - RetailMeNot, London, UK

We are looking for a Senior iOS Engineer to join our growing engineering team
who are changing the way millions of people shop. You will be responsible for
the development of our native iPhone apps across each of our European
territories. This role is primarily based in our London office, but you will
have the opportunity to work with our teams around the world, particularly in
Vannes, France and Austin TX where our global engineering team is based.

Responsibilities:

* Develop and integrate new features in our apps across Europe: we have a product roadmap which you will shape with your expertise and contribute to with your code. * Take ownership of and pride in what you deliver: you will take care of one or multiple apps, the submission to Apple, crash reports and user feedback. * Communicating efficiently and transparently with the technical lead and the rest of the team: your capacity to estimate correctly and communicate promptly and honestly is essential. * Be a proactive problem solver: as a senior we expect you to deliver reliable code, always trying to avoid technical debt and embrace refactoring when needed. * Mentor less experienced software engineer: as a senior you have a lot of experience that you can share with the team.

Requirements:

* You have 3+ years of experience with Objective-C and probably you wrote a class or two in Swift. * You can talk about CoreData, sqlite, RESTful APIs, CoreLocation, AutoLayout, Cocoapods, AFNetworking, Jenkins, and possibly you work daily with these technologies. * You have apps in the store that we can download and play with now, even better you can send us the source code of one of these apps.

Desirable:

* You have a github / bitbucket account where you publish libraries, open-source apps or contributed to other projects. * BSc or MSc in Computer Science or relevant experience commensurate to a bachelor’s. * Vous parlez français

What to expect from us:

* A laid-back environment to put you in the best conditions to deliver. * Opportunities to attend conferences and get the training you need to grow. * All the hardware you may need to get your job done. * The opportunity to prototype with new exciting technologies and hardware (wearables, beacons, drones!?) * A friendly and fun company culture (see [http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/careers/life-at-vouchercodes/](http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/careers/life-at-vouchercodes/))

If you think you are a great fit for this role please send us the following:
\- complete the code test at
[http://hosted.vouchercodes.co.uk/recruitment/VCCodeTest.zip](http://hosted.vouchercodes.co.uk/recruitment/VCCodeTest.zip),
follow the instructions on the README file. \- github / bitbucket account or
link to relevant source code, stackoverflow and other relevant links. \- a
brief explanation of what you could bring to the team and please tell us if
there is any particular source code or app that you're particularly proud of.
\- your cv

jobs@vouchercodes.co.uk

~~~
drayae
Hi Fr4ncis, Are you taking any iOS interns in London?

I speak French by the way!

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Web Developers, Front End Developers,
Back End Developers,

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 19 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

When we started in January 2014, we made $101K. Last month, we made $352K.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds. Join us on
this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social media display
and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering challenges to
conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with endless opportunity
for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we work with: MySQL,
Redis, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on our startup role models: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-
models-too/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-models-too/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 200k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/d463532a-de07-4e70-8bdc-5d4e407f9996?lever-
source=HN)

------
conorgil145
Virtru | [https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works) |
Washington, D.C. | Fulltime | Javascript fullstack, Android, iOS, .NET

== Who we are ==

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient. Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using
your existing email address and email provider with the flip of a switch. Our
browser extension for Chrome and Firefox allows you to send and receive
encrypted email directly from Gmail, Yahoo, and Outlook.com. Our Android and
iOS mobile apps and Outlook desktop plugin work with any provider that uses
IMAP. Our full time team of 16 is currently 50% engineers. We value automated
testing, readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run
in 2 week sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev
team thinks are important (technical debt, refactors, exploring a new
technology, etc), while the rest goes to feature development and addressing
bugs. We are well capitalized with investments from Bessemer Venture Partners
[0] and private investors.

== Current positions ==

\- Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer. Our backend runs on NodeJS (with
dabbles of Python), our frontend uses Angular and Backbone (looking to
consolidate!), and our browser extensions use our internal javascript
framework to run in Chrome and Firefox.

\- Android developer

\- iOS/Mac OS developer

\- .NET developer to support our Outlook desktop plugin

I work on the backend, so I can provide some details on that role. Our client
facing API services are built on Express.js. We run in the AWS cloud and are
looking for someone with deep experience deploying/maintaining
services/infrastructure who can also help add new functionality to the
application layer. Some things we play with on the backend: NodeJS, ExpressJS,
PassportJS, AWS (EC2, SQS, ElastiCache), CouchDB, Packer, Salt Stack, ELK
stack (Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana), HAProxy 1.5, PagerDuty.

Some more information is listed here:
[https://www.virtru.com/careers](https://www.virtru.com/careers).

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to feedback@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc). If you have any questions, I’ll monitor
this thread and/or you can email me directly (email in profile).

[0] [http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru)

------
ricaurte
The Honest Company - Hiring Software Engineers - Santa Monica, CA (INTERN yes,
REMOTE no, H1B transfer maybe)

[https://www.honest.com](https://www.honest.com)

About us

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco- friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. The growing product line is comprised of eco-
friendly diapers (with super stylish designs) and a natural line of bath,
skincare, home cleaning, and organic nutritional supplement products – all
packed in convenient bundles that can be customized, personalized, and
conveniently shipped whenever needed.

We're growing fast with over 250 employees and have raised $122 million to
date, while being less than 3 years-old.

Some recent press:

\-- Jessica Alba’s The Honest Co. Raises $70M, Preps for IPO -
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/08/26/jessica-
albas...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/08/26/jessica-albas-the-
honest-co-raises-70m-preps-for-ipo/)

Our awesome office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html)

\--
[http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28](http://www.lonny.com/magazine/October+2013/xC34VaNFEkE/1#28)

We like to have fun:

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/](http://instagram.com/p/efoaU_Muud/)

\-- [http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/](http://instagram.com/p/jSqeESMujh/)

======================

Positions Available

We are continuing to expand our technology team and hiring for the following
positions:

\-- Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid. Sr.)

\-- Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, Sr.)

\-- Front-End Engineers (Sr.)

\-- QA Automation Engineers

\-- Devops Engineers

Send resume to: The Honest Technology Team (tech_hiring@honest.com)

======================

Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine)

\-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-end

\-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server

\-- TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable

\-- RabbitMQ is our main queueing system

\-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached

\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby

======================

What will we look for in you?

We want to see someone who will take initiative to support the company's
mission of delivering safe, eco-friendly, beautiful and affordable home and
family products to all current and future customers. Someone who is known to
smile and crack a joke while working on a difficult problem. You take pride in
your work, deliver clean, well-tested code and are able to communicate with
your teammates about your work and find creative ways to improve code and
processes. We like to cross-train everyone to be full-stack engineers, so if
you're back-end or front-end, we would also like you to want to learn the
other side while working for us.

If this sounds like the type of place you would have a lot of fun working at,
contact:

The Honest Technology Team - tech_hiring@honest.com

------
diafygi
Python/Javascript Developer | UtilityAPI | Oakland, CA | daniel@utilityapi.com
| Clean Energy sector

==Company Description==

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. Our service enables these companies to provide instant quotes
and continuous monitoring of their customers savings, which lowers soft costs
and accelerates the sustainable energy industry.

==Job Description==

You will be in charge of writing tools, scripts, and libraries that translate
utility data formats to our API format. Often these utility data formats are
complex and unique to each utility (pdf bills, xml data, csv data, etc.), so
you will need to be very clever in collecting and parsing a huge variety of
formats. Also, these scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change
their interfaces, so being able to update them quickly is important. We don't
get paid by our clients unless our service actually works.

You will be working alongside me, Daniel Roesler, and my co-founder, Elena
Lucas, in our office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland. Our current codebase
is written and maintained by me. It's well organized, documented, and tested,
and I will continue code along with you.

The SfunCube is a space specifically dedicated to solar software companies,
and the community there is fantastic. We have a roof deck, and all the desks
are solar panels! Our building is right around the corner from the 19th St
BART stop, so commuting from pretty much anywhere in the bay area is easy.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* PGP (encryption)

* Javascript (not JQuery, vanilla javascript)

* Python (vanilla python)

* Django (web framework)

* Celery (task queue)

* Redis (caching)

* PostgreSQL (database)

* Ubuntu/Linux (server OS)

* Other (side projects, hackathons, hobbies, stuff you do for fun)

==Compensation==

Depending on experience and ability, our salary range is $80k-$120k with 1-2%
stock options (I hate it when job postings don't include salary). If you are
located outside of the bay area, we will also pay moving expenses.

==How To Apply==

Email me a cover letter and a GnuPG v1 PGP-encrypted pdf resume. Please
include links to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project website (for
reference, mine is daylightpirates.org).

==For Solar Skeptics==

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

------
e0m
Inbox | [https://www.inboxapp.com/](https://www.inboxapp.com/) | San
Francisco, CA (Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops) Hi!
We're "The Company Formerly Known As Inbox,"[0] and we're looking for help
building the next generation email platform. We're building a missing piece of
Internet infrastructure and are looking for frontend engineers and designers
and systems and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. That means big
technical challenges to solve as we scale out our fledgling distributed
backend. If you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running
systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable
writing code, this job might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. That means many opportunities to tackle UX
challenges as we build out our client scaffolds and create a new framework for
the next generation of mail apps. (Ever meet anyone who really loves their
email experience? We want to change that.) Sound exciting to you? Apply here.

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, Docker, and Debian. Go is likely to join this list soon. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL for offline caching, Atom Shell (NodeJS + Chromium), with a strong focus on extensibility.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

* We're 46% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not corporate.

* We're more likely to end up at the climbing gym or on a bike ride together than out drinking at the latest startup event.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership.

Apply via Lever at
[https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs](https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs). Include a
cover letter letting us know what draws you to the job. We welcome and
encourage applications from women and people of colour.

[0] A certain large company recently launched a product of the same name, so
we're going to change ours soon. Roll with the punches, eh?

------
aglp2010
LastPass || Headquarters: Fairfax, VA near Washington, DC ||
www.LastPass.com/jobs

Hey there! We're looking for energetic, driven, talented engineers to join us
at LastPass. LastPass is the leading password manager, and we produce an
award-winning product that helps millions around the world solve their
password security problems. We’re a nimble, passionate team. We work hard,
continuously challenging ourselves to grow. We’re a leader in our space and
product innovation is at the core of our mission. Founded in 2008, we’re a
growing, profitable, startup-style software company.

Perks include:

* Great location – we’re situated in Fairfax, VA near the nation’s capital.

* A new, branded office next to an area with plenty of restaurants, cafes, and shopping

* Energetic, start-up environment

* Fully stocked refreshments & snacks, as well as catered lunch every Wednesday

* Great benefits package, including health plan and 401K with company match

* Flexible holidays – including your birthday off!

* Accessible by public transport (bus and metro)

Link to current openings:
[https://lastpass.com/jobs](https://lastpass.com/jobs)

Please send your resume to jobs@lastpass.com.

=============

Software Engineer, iOS

* B.S. in Computer Science or related technical field or equivalent experience

* Experience with mobile web application development

* Very comfortable with unit testing and rapid release cycles

* Rapidly create prototypes, synthesize feedback and develop a production quality release candidate

* Development experience in Objective-C

* Experience integrating iOS Apps with APIs and other web services via REST

* Deep knowledge of the most used frameworks, like UIKit, Foundation, MapKit, Social, CoreGraphics, CoreData

* Strong understanding of the Apple Human Interface Guidelines for iOS

* Experience in using the principal iOS Design Patterns * Understanding of certificates, encryption, publishing and other security based concepts

* Experience collaborating with designers on vision execution

* Passionate about creating 5 Star Apps & Experiences to a wide customer base

* An active and enthusiastic LastPass user (we won’t judge you on how long you have used LastPass, but you should join before submitting your resume!)

* Proximity to Fairfax, VA (DC Metro Area)

=============

Software Engineer, MacOS

* B.S. in Computer Science or a related field or equivalent experience

* Skilled Objective-C, Cocoa GUI programmer

* Experience with unit testing and rapid release cycles

* Experience working with WebKit and web technologies such as JavaScript, CSS, HTML5

* Rapidly create prototypes, synthesize feedback an develop a production quality release candidate

* Experience with CoreData and/or SQL databases

* Passionate about creating 5 Star Apps & Experiences to a wide customer base

* An active and enthusiastic LastPass user (we won’t judge you on how long you have used LastPass, but you should join before submitting your resume!)

* Proximity to Fairfax, VA (DC Metro Area)

=============

Front End Web Developer

* B.S. in Computer Science or a related field or equivalent experience

* Work closely with designers and user experience analysts on bringing mockups or wireframes through development to final delivery. This includes graphics optimization and the use of HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX, and XML. Knowledge of PHP is also a huge plus.

* Develop and maintain landing pages for campaigns as well as working on our company website and framework.

* Develop and maintain the production, graphical, and compression standards for the highest possible quality, navigational ease, consistency in look and feel, and content architecture of our websites.

* Experience with Responsive Web Design

* Solid experience with testing and developing across multiple browsers while maintaining a consistent experience

* Optimize for better performance across all the browsers, regions and languages we support

* Visual implementation and reviews of pages to make sure every detail is correct

* An active and enthusiastic LastPass user (we won’t judge you on how long you have used LastPass, but you should join before submitting your resume!)

* Proximity to Fairfax, VA (DC Metro Area)

* Please include a portfolio or links to examples of your work.

=============

Software Engineers, Junior and Senior

* B.S. in Computer Science or a related field or equivalent experience

* A command of these technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, PHP

* C++ is a nice bonus

* Experience on several platforms (At minimum Windows and Mac or Linux) — LastPass builds for 12 major platforms, covering a number of versions for many of them

* An active and enthusiastic LastPass user (we won’t judge you on how long you have used LastPass, but you should join before submitting your resume!)

* Proximity to Fairfax, VA (DC Metro Area)

=============

Regional Sales Director (San Francisco, CA)

* 5+ years of experience selling security products and/or web-based services to technical, operational and/or security buyers.

* An extensive professional network in the security and IT space.

* A consistent track record of quota achievement.

* A demonstrated ability to run a sales territory, including prospecting, opportunity management and forecasting.

* The ability to build executive relationships, articulate product and business strategies, create demand and close deals.

* The ability to effectively source and market to prospect lists, and initiate deals through cold outbound prospecting efforts.

* Strong relationship management, communication and presentation skills.

* Strong technical aptitude.

* Location: Home office in the San Francisco metro area

------
scotchio
Front End Developer - Washington, DC (Full Time)

Junior Web Developer - Washington, DC (Full Time)

Designer - Washington, DC (Full Time)

\---

Headquarters: Washington, DC |
[http://wideeyecreative.com](http://wideeyecreative.com)

Link to application:
[http://www.wideeyecreative.com/jobs](http://www.wideeyecreative.com/jobs)

\---

Wide Eye Creative is a creative digital studio that empowers campaigns,
organizations and businesses with elegant design & innovative technology.
We’ve helped to amplify some of the most important voices in America and could
do the same for you.

\---

Designer ♥

    
    
        Responsibilities:
    
            * Design beautiful web art mockups (Desktop and Mobile) for nationally significant political campaigns, mid-to-large sized non profits and corporate clients
    
            * Design supplementary marketing materials (email templates, social media graphics and online ads)
    
            * Design logos and branding materials
    
            * Wireframe interfaces using Balsamiq, Omnigraffle or other software of your choosing
    
            * Post mockups for clients and manage project deliverables
    
            * Manage content entry and layout
    
        Required Skills:
    
            * Minimum of 2+ years experience in design
    
            * Expert-level with Adobe Creative Suite 5+
    
            * Skills in building modern designs for the web
    
            * Strong understanding of modern web design principles, user experience, information architecture, and social media
    
            * Excellent attention to detail
    
            * Strong time management and organizational skills
    
            * Strong verbal and written communication skills
    
            * Highly-creative and resourceful
    
            * Passion and pride in your work
    
        Pluses:
    
            * Experience creating responsive web designs for desktop & mobile
    
            * Experience working with Developers
    
            * Experience working with WordPress
    
            * Experience coding in HTML/CSS
    

\- - -

Front End Developer ♥

    
    
        Responsibilities:
    
            * Build custom WordPress projects
    
            * Write beautiful, semantic HTML5/CSS
    
            * Code custom PHP, JavaScript
    
            * Enter project content
    
            * Perform general development related admin tasks
    
        Required Skills:
    
            * 1-3 years experience in web development
    
            * PHP, JavaScript (jQuery), HTML5, CSS3
    
            * Git
    
            * REST API experience and AJAX
    
            * Strong working knowledge of Adobe Creative Suite 5+ (mostly Photoshop)
    
            * Strong understanding of modern web design principles, user experience, information architecture, and social media
    
            * Excellent attention to detail
    
            * Strong time management and organizational skills
    
            * Strong verbal and written communication skills
    
            * Highly-creative and resourceful
    
            * Passion and pride in your work
    
            * Command line skills or managing servers
    
            * Know Bootstrap 3 or Foundation
    
            * A GitHub account or love for open-source
    
            * You use Sublime Text 3
    
        Pluses:
    
            * Other JavaScript libraries (Angular, React)
    
            * LESS or SASS
    
            * Experience working with Designers
    
            * Experience working with WordPress
    
            * Excellent knowledge of Photoshop
    
            * You use Vagrant
    

\- - -

Junior Developer ♥

    
    
        Responsibilities:
    
            * This position offers extensive hands-on training to expand upon your current developer skill-set.
    
            * Come to work to learn
    
            * Improve your PHP
    
            * Improve your JavaScript
    
            * Improve your CSS3
    
            * Improve your HTML5
    
    

\---

To apply for any of these positions, please send your resume and portfolio to
jobs@wideeyecreative.com and please mention HN!

------
ssc-tech
SS&C Technologies - Junior Developer - NYC, no remote

Apply here:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=SSCTECH&cws=1&rid=902)

Or send resume to: dtoper@sscinc.com

Headquartered in Windsor, CT and with offices throughout North America,
Europe, Asia, and Australia, SS&C provides the global financial services
industry with a broad range of highly specialized software, business process
outsourcing (BPO) services and application service provider (ASP) solutions.
We deliver mission-critical processing for information management, analysis,
trading, accounting, reporting and compliance.

SS&C, a leader in delivering a broad range of highly specialized software
solutions, is actively looking for the smartest and brightest software
developers to engineer and innovate the next-generation technologies for the
most highly reputable asset management, private equity and insurance firms in
the industry. In addition, incumbents in this role will develop cutting edge
technologies and generate ground-breaking ideas from different areas of
computer science; including highly scalable infrastructure, distributed
systems, networking, security, and user experience design.

Job Description:

\- Develop client and server-side code for enterprise applications

\- Design, analyze, and optimize code base using proven best-practice
algorithms and data structures

\- Brainstorm new product ideas and directions with team and clients

Minimum Qualifications:

\- Great problem-solving and critical thinking skills

\- 1-3 years designing and implementing software products or web services
(Java and/or Python)

\- 1+ years SQL (SQL Server, MySQL, PostgreSQL)

\- 1+ years front-end development (HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery)

\- Comfortable in an accelerated learning environment

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills with the ability to clearly
articulate opinions and ideas

\- Ability to meet deadlines and to work under pressure in a team environment

\- Ability to adapt to rapidly changing priorities

Preferred Qualifications:

\- BA/BS degree

\- Interest or experience:

    
    
                - statistics
    
                - network/graph analysis
    
                - machine learning
    
                - web crawling
    
                - NoSQL databases (Redis, Couchbase, OrientDB)
    
                - front-end CSS and JS frameworks (Twitter Bootstrap, Angular,

Ember, Backbone)

SS&C OFFERS EXCELLENT BENEFITS INCLUDING HEALTH, DENTAL, 401K PLAN, TUIITION
REIMBURSEMENT PLAN, CASUAL WORK ENVIRONMENT.

SS&C Technologies is an Equal Employment Opportunity employer and as such does
not discriminate against any applicant for employment or employee on the basis
of race, color, religious creed, gender, age, marital status, sexual
orientation, national origin, disability, veteran status or any other
classification protected by applicable discrimination laws.

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist and Senior Software Engineer - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals

Question for you: What's the most challenging, impactful, rewarding set of
computational problems you could be working on, that will really change lives?

We’re a small and fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput genetic
perturbation experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation and
quantitation of hundreds of features for every cell, and machine learning and
statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone
has previously thought possible. If that sounds like a lot of biology, don’t
worry—you’ll be up to speed in a week or two. Just know this: there are more
than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting more than 10 million
people in the US alone, and only a handful are treatable. We aim to find
treatments for 100 of them in the next 10 years. See who we are at
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

We’re looking for exceptional computational scientists to help lead our
analysis efforts, with the following criteria:

\- Native-level fluency in probability, statistics and modeling; several years
of experience in statistics, machine learning, and software development
solving problems using lots of data, ideally using python’s scientific stack;
thorough understanding of fundamentals of machine learning such as cross-
validation and learning curves, plus an ability to explore new types of data
independently and get an effective guess as to what sorts of models and
assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- A track record of outstanding projects, publications, or presentations that
demonstrate successful application of the above talents.

\- Motivation to tackle some of the most challenging data problems around, to
work with other sharp and highly-motivated individuals with diverse
backgrounds, and to make lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Biology background not required; intellectual curiosity and motivation to
learn is critical.

\- Key tools and skills (not all required): python, machine learning, sklearn,
ipython, data science, pandas, interactive analysis, linux fluency,
bioinformatics (definitely not required)

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

More openings including software engineering roles:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

Recursion Pharmaceuticals is based in Research Park at the edge of the
mountains overlooking Salt Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is
literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts.

------
theflyingkiwi42
Senior Dev/Ops Engineer (REMOTE, FT)

We are looking for someone to join our team to help develop, build, and
maintain our product, with just enough Ops work to keep everything running
smoothly. If you’re passionate about performance and reliability, we'd love to
chat!

17hats is an online service designed to help tame the chaos of running a small
business by combining invoicing, customer quotes, contracts, to-do lists,
client contacts, bookkeeping and more into one easy-to-use app. Rather than
repeat all the stuff that makes 17hats so nifty, head on over to our website
and check it out: [http://www.17hats.com](http://www.17hats.com)

    
    
      Dev Skills:
      - As much JS as possible (Knockout, Sammy, jQuery, etc)
      - As much Perl as possible (Moose, DBIC, Plack, etc)
      - HTML, REST, JSON, etc
      - Excellent debugging skills
    
      Ops Skills:
      - EC2, OpsWorks
      - Enough Chef to keep things running
      - A bit of Ruby helps
      - All the usual Linuxy things: bash, postfix, apache, proftpd, mysql, memcached, beanstalkd, perl, git
    
      Other Skills:
      - Jedi Mind Trick (naturally)
      - Invisibility (just for fun)
      - Vulcan Nerve Pinch (in case things get dicey)
      - Cooking a perfect Beef Wellington (a man's gotta eat!)
      - Knows the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow (if you have to Google it, it doesn't count)
    
      Personality:
      - Simplicity enthusiast / problem solver (find the simplest solution to a problem)
      - Greater good / no ego (what's best for the team, not for personal gain)
      - Sense of humor (the glue that keeps us working together harmoniously)
      - Humble & open minded (always open to new ideas and approaches)
      - Customer-centric (loves to help customers and others)
      - Positive & friendly (shows kindly interest and goodwill)
      - Self directed & dependable (trusted to provide what is needed without being managed)
      - Empathetic (ability to understand and share the feelings of others)
    

About Us: We are a small team of good-hearted folks with families, working
really hard on a product that we're very excited about. We're committed to
staying small and nimble, and we have this crazy belief that there are other
good-hearted people out there willing to help us get a fair shot against the
big corporate players. We hope that resonates with you.

Working at 17hats means you're collaborating with other A-players, so you
won't have to waste time with incompetent nincompoops. You'll have the
autonomy to direct your own work without being micromanaged. You'll have the
opportunity to flex your technical muscularity while building on your already
impressive skillset. And you'll be instrumental in dramatically improving the
lives of self-employed people everywhere -- if you're like us, these people
are your friends and family, and they need our help.

Everybody on our team works remotely (US, Canada, and Europe) so where you
live doesn’t really matter. That being said, we do need someone who can work
California business hours (9am-6pm PST) and who is available for emergencies
at night. Our CTO resides in Europe and would like a good night’s sleep! Bonus
points if you can curse in Dutch. Even more if you can do it in Canadian.

How to apply: Does this sound interesting? If so, please send a short email to
jobs@17hats.com telling us about yourself and attach a resumé. Let us know
what you can contribute to the team. We'd love to hear from you.

------
aghuwalewala
Full Stack Python/Django Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL (Locals ONLY)

jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary is a seed-funded, an early stage travel startup based in Chicago. We
are focused on building a disruptive mobile app that helps travelers save and
organize the places they want to see and be ready for their next vacation.
Tripnary can be best described as Pinterest travel boards meets Kayak. We want
to eliminate the clutter of spreadsheets, bookmarks, emails, etc. that are
currently used to document travel plans and provide an easy way to collect all
the places you find in one app so you can instantly compare airfares to all
your favorite destinations simultaneously with one tap! We have a slick mobile
app with a jaw-dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it. We work
out of 1871, the coolest co-working space for the city’s digital startups.

=== About the role ===

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
scalable servers to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

=== What Tripnary offers ===

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We
promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a variety of
projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a casual but
fast-paced setting. Just remember to work hard and party harder (or in our
case, travel farther — just make sure to bring back a fridge magnet from your
adventures!).

=== What we are looking for ===

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building web applications in Python/Django with either MySQL,
PostgreSQL, or MongoDB

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Fluency with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

\-- Knowledge of at least one client-side app frameworks such as Backbone.js,
AngularJS, or Ember.js, etc.

\-- Keen eye for design with demonstrated background to show

\-- Enjoy creating innovative implementations that push the platform to the
limit

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience deploying and hosting applications on Amazon Web Services,
Heroku, or other cloud environments

\-- Experience with test-driven development (TDD) and behavior-driven
development (BDD)

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment

We prefer people with:

\-- Understanding of machine learning, Hadoop, and/or MapReduce

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

=== Compensation ===

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

=== How to apply ===

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

Note: This is NOT a remote position. All applicants MUST be able to work from
our offices in Chicago.

Note 2: All applicants MUST be authorized to work in the U.S. without
sponsorship.

Note 3: This posting is for principals ONLY. Please do NOT contact if you are
a recruiter or a development agency.

------
dalys
Platform Engineers (python backend) to Lifesum - Stockholm, Sweden, Europe -
Full-time / No remote

Lifesum (formerly ShapeUp Club) is a Swedish digital health startup with the
vision to make people healthier and happier by using applied psychology and
technology. Founded in 2008 with headquarters in central Stockholm, the
company is growing fast and was selected by Wired UK as one of Stockholm's 10
hottest startups.

To date, the Lifesum app has registered more than 7,3 million members, with
500,000 monthly active users and a growth rate of more than 10,000 new members
per day. We have big ambitions and are growing fast.

Lifesum is looking for a product driven engineer, even with little documented
experience. Our small team is international and diverse, so we are welcoming
everyone. Focus will be on handling large amount of data in multiple formats,
not all normalized, work with services integration (REST, OAuth, analytics,
payment) and finally with algorithms for graphs (social, content relationship,
...), search and statistics. Product-wise, you will be taking features from
the idea stage to scalable production deployments. You will work on making
highly scalable solutions, get feedback from analytics and monitoring tools
and be able to refine and perfect your solution at each iteration Tech-wise,
our server code is written in Python (Django) and you will be exposed to
distributed computing (scalable stack, queue-driven distributed processing),
cloud hosting (Amazon), database optimization (MySQL, Redis, MongoDB), search
solutions (Sphinx, ElasticSearch), test driven development, load testing, etc
You have some (professional or personal) experience with Django, Python (and
bonus for Amazon Web Services and distributed systems) And you love building
products and work for millions of users.

To read more go to [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-
eng...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-engineer)

\--

We also have a lot of other positions open! The full and current list:

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1996-performance-marketing-
mana...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1996-performance-marketing-manager)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-engineer)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1129-ios-mobile-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1129-ios-mobile-engineer)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1104-android-mobile-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1104-android-mobile-engineer)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-
py...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1103-senior-platform-backend-python-
engineer)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-
eng...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427-platform-python-backend-engineer)

I posted last month and we got a really really good response from a lot of
great people so I'm really excited to post again! My name is Martin and I work
as a Platform Engineer at Lifesum myself. If you want to formally apply,
please do so via the jobs page:
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/) I'm not the person
hiring, but you will join my platform team, and with that in mind, feel free
to contact me personally and ask me anything martin.lissmats@lifesum.com :)
And if I'm slow to reply or miss to do so, call me out on it! Cheers, and
thanks a lot to everyone that applied and contaced me with questions!

------
BWStearns
Human Condition Safety (NYC, no remote)

Human Condition Safety (HCS) seeks a developer to work on using embedded
systems and data analysis to radically improve industrial safety. We’re
bringing data driven decision making and analytics to an industry that’s been
around about as long as human civilization.

Given the breadth of the system, "Full Stack" is probably an understatement so
we’re calling it a Full Stack+ until we come up with something better. Our
system involves wearable devices, field deployed base stations and radios,
cloud servers, standard browser front ends. It could possibly end up with
Unity native frontends, feedback through the wearables, more sensors for
inanimate objects, radio analysis, etc. We will be looking into bringing in
additional data from existing APIs around the web as well as some more
interesting places, i.e. let’s make a crane talk to our servers.

You will have the opportunity to work with a variety of databases, embedded
systems, web, native, and embedded user-interfaces, and more. Clearly one
developer is not going to know every language and technology we end up using
from day one. This means that there will be a lot of learning on the job and
plenty of room for influencing architecture and technology choices.

About the Environment

We have one developer (the guy writing this) and one hardware engineer (the
CEO) at the moment so you will be joining a very early team. Our customers are
companies and there are a bunch of wonderful folks working on the business
side getting us very impressive partners and interesting sites to beta test
and develop the product with. We will be handling very high volumes of data
very early on and so the quality threshold of certain parts will be higher
than that of most early stage systems. Even though are moving fast we will
also be building our processes and culture and we’re looking for someone who
is excited to help us do that.

Responsibilities

Building and expanding our distributed service-oriented/API-driven
architecture Coding the wearable tech and base stations Scaling our data
collection capabilities Helping build and expand our analytics and event
engine Many, many other things Technical Skills/Minimum Requirements The ideal
candidate must meet the following minimum requirements:

You are fluent in Python, Ruby, or another scripting language. Ideally you are
a polyglot. We will be making web interfaces so of course JS/HTML/CSS skills
are required. You know or are not afraid to get to know C/other low level
languages. You have used relational databases, and at least have looked into
some non-relational database. Column oriented database experience a plus! You
have used MVC frameworks before (Django/Rails/Laravel/etc), and have used at
least one Javascript framework. You enjoy writing clean readable code and
don't mind getting rid of old code when it's the right thing to do. You
haven't used some_random_technology? Great! We'll likely be using a lot of
that. This means you don't mind reading docs and source code and learning
quickly. Version control is a must. We use Git.

Important Non-tech Factors

You live in NYC or would if the job is interesting enough. An experimental
mindset and a curiosity for all tech interesting. Good communications skills
and personal accountability are a must. When things go wrong, tell people and
fix them. As the team expands we will do some light code-review to mitigate
the bus-factor. Experience working in a startup is a plus. Technical Nice-to-
Haves (not required in any sense but might come in handy/be interesting)

Working with/messing around with Unity or other gaming/3D engines. Prior
experience with Arduino/other hardware prototyping. Experience with
hardware/EE. Familiarity with Machine Learning.

Don't hit all the bullet points? Apply anyways, it would be totally
unreasonable to expect someone to have all of the above, we're really more
concerned about finding smart devs who think this sounds like a really
interesting project. Please include any portfolio site/github/etc. and send
info to brian@humanconditionglobal.com

------
channel4
The Channel 4 Data Planning & Analytics PhD Scholarship 2015 – London, UK

An opportunity to work with cutting-edge data science technologies while
carrying out pioneering research at University College London.

This five-year scholarship programme is giving two graduates the opportunity
to study for a PhD in Statistics at UCL, fully funded by Channel 4. To learn
more about the faculty and research at UCL, please visit:
[http://www.ucl.ac.uk/statistics/research](http://www.ucl.ac.uk/statistics/research)
At the same time, a salaried role with Channel 4’s Data Planning and Analytics
team will provide practical real-world experience. Right now the team’s
cutting-edge projects include working with the Hadoop stack, developing in R
and Python, machine learning algorithms and data mining toolkits.

––––––Data Planning and Analytics at Channel 4––––––––––

We’re passionate about data and unlocking its value. We apply advanced
analytics techniques, machine learning and artificial intelligence to better
understand our audiences. That way, we can build stronger relationships with
them and shape our future programming around their behaviours and preferences.

It’s a pioneering approach: applying analytics in the broadcast industry at
this scale has never been done before. So you’ll be part of a team that’s
helping to reshape the media landscape – and ensuring that Channel 4 is at the
forefront of the evolving world of connected viewing.

––––––––What will you be involved in?–––––––––––––––––––

It’s a fast-paced industry, so things are changing all the time. Principally
though, you will be contributing to large-scale projects across any number of
areas – like employing data visualisation to map the content universe. We can
then answer questions like “which other shows would a male Made in Chelsea
viewer be interested in?”

––––––––The future––––––––––

There will be opportunities to progress within Channel 4 – and potentially to
fast-track to a more senior leadership role. Alternatively, you may choose to
use the experience and knowledge you’ve gained to build an academic career.

–––––––What are we looking for?––––––––––

It goes without saying that you’ll share our passion for data. You will be
equally fascinated by what we can learn from it. For qualifications, you’ll
need a 1st class or high upper 2nd class BSc degree or an MSc with Merit or
Distinction in mathematics, statistics, computer science or a related
quantitative discipline. Ideally you should also bring some practical
experience gained in a commercial setting.

To find out more and register your interest (by 15 December 2014), visit

[http://jobs.channel4.com/pages/job_search_view.aspx?preview=...](http://jobs.channel4.com/pages/job_search_view.aspx?preview=preview&jobId=2885)

Closing date: 5 January 2015.

Our commitment to diversity doesn’t end with our programming.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time,
INTERN/H1B) - [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Our mission is to build great software for farmers.

We use a combination of weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satillite
imagery, and weather simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       =================================    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
       =================================
    

We're hiring full-time employees and interns across many teams.

Work is split across groups focusing on web applications for farmers and
agents, risk and insurance policy management, internal platform and data
services, and scientific modeling and research, with roles for:

1\. Software Engineers, particularly anyone interested in building (i)
entirely new, large-scale distributed data services for scientific computing
(we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications (Clojure, Rails, Python,
Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product. The scale
and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-collaboration
within the company, supported by a pressing need to build durable solutions to
some very hard and important problems.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
       ===========================
    
     – I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming. 
     – I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we are doing.
     – I get to tackle challenging problems everyday.
    

I am on the satellite imagery team and I am really excited about the work
we've been doing, I am happy to talk in length about it over email at
skhalsa@climate.com.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Other details ======    
       ===========================
    

– Competitive salary – Excellent benefits – Stocks – Other crazy perks
(massages!)

We also have something called sprintbatticals where anyone can work on an
independent project for some time (we are in the midst of redesigning this)

If you apply through this link then I'm told you will be put in a smaller
queue that should be looked at more quickly:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

If you have any questions email at skhalsa@climate.com. I am happy to answer
anything I can, or put you in contact with people who can answer your
questions.

p.s. people who emailed me last month, I did forward your details along to
hiring managers even if I didn't reply to your email directly. Sorry, this
posting got an overwhelming response!

~~~
webmaven
Acquired by Monsanto.

~~~
ninetax
Yes Climate joined Monsanto back in August of 2013, before I started.

We operate pretty much as a separate entity, and have taken over development
of a couple of their software products.

I quite enjoy working with some of the people who came over from St. Louis.

I'm happy to candidly answer questions about my experience at Climate over
email: skhalsa@climate.com

------
rsp1984
At DotProduct, a mobile 3D Computer Vision company, we have two open full-time
positions in engineering for our R&D office located in Wiesbaden, Germany
(Frankfurt am Main area):

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      
      == About the Senior R&D engineer position:

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong computer vision or
graphics background and experience in GPGPU or mobile development (ideally
both), to join our R&D team in Wiesbaden, Germany. We prefer candidates who
are proficient both on a theoretical/algorithmic level and in practical
implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of computer vision and
graphics algorithms, and who can make contributions to our product and core
technology from the start.

Candidates should be able to present relevant work experience either through
previous work (employed, freelance, PhD studies, Post-Doc etc..) or extra-
curricular work / open source contributions.

    
    
      == About the Software Engineer in Mobile position:
    

We are looking for a strong, hands-on, detail-oriented coder with experience
in mobile development (Android or iOS), to join front-end and tools
development. Practical skill and programming experience are preferred over
academic achievements for this role. Required language skills are Java and
C++. Experience in iOS technologies (Objective-C, Swift, Metal), bash, Python,
Javascript and web-development are a plus (but not required). A background in
Computer Vision and Graphics is not required, however the ability and interest
to learn about them is. Also, candidates should have the ability to discuss,
design and implement UI.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Our technology stack is for the most part Java and C++. Platforms we target
are (in order of importance) Android, MacOS, Windows, Linux and iOS. We strive
to make everything we do really really fast.

Our R&D team is still quite small so any new hire can have large impact on
product and future developments.

Both positions are local and full-time. We prefer candidates who are able to
spend at least 3 days per week together with the team in the city office.

Besides a well-above market rate salary and a nice work place we offer the
opportunity to work with an international team of smart people on leading
mobile computer vision technology. Significant equity is part of the
compensation package.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and computer vision professionals that
brings real-time dense 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced
camera sensors. Our current product, the DPI-7 Kit (consisting of an off the
shelf NVIDIA tablet and a Primesense Carmine sensor) has been launched in
August 2013 and enjoys great success with high-end 3D professionals in various
industries.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX (manufacturing and order execution), Boston, MA
(management, marketing, sales) and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D).

Contact is jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com

www.dotproduct3d.com

~~~
rsp1984

      == Update: ==

For applicants who cannot / don't want to move to Germany:

The Software Engineer in Mobile position can also be located in our Boston, MA
office.

------
OscarPedroso
Z80 Labs - Buffalo, NY

Hi all,

I'm Oscar and I'm the founder of GradFly, "Elance for open hardware projects".
This started a year ago out of Startup Weekend where we were finalists. Since
then, we've pitched live at TC Disrupt NY, Startup Fest, and recently finished
a Series A fundraise (pitched to 30+ investors).

My short bio:

About this time last year, GradFly was only a couple months old. I raised a
small seed round, incorporated the business (which I thought had no legs), and
had just brought on our first hire. I've been checking out Reddit for some
time and have received some good feedback from the rapid prototyping community
which will contine to grow.

What is GradFly?

We are building an online community and repository for hardware/software
projects - from Arduino, Raspberry Pi, 3D printing, drones, version control
for PCBs, to designs in sync with code, etc. Basically, hardware and software
developers join forces to work on specific hardware projects. (Say John Smith
posts a project to have two arduinos communicate using WiFi Direct and he is
seeking help on the WiFi part while he focuses on the motor controller stuff.)
He is willing to pay $350 to have someone work with him in parallel and speed
up the project. Anyone can submit a project. We help faciliate connections and
find resources, talent, and example projects to help with products or concepts
that the community is trying to create.

Current stats: (We are still a very young company)

Based in Buffalo, NY 400+ users (mostly early adopters); Some revenue but
recently changed models to accomodate user growth; Team of 2; Currently part
of Startup Next Toronto (Sponsored by Google Entrepreneurs); Waitlisted at
TechStars NYC this past summer. (Made top 15); Partners with maker spaces,
fablabs, diybio communities, and garage type groups; Just finished raising
$700k. (raised $200k last year)

As you can see, I'm pretty transparent about things like this. I like to keep
everyting out in the open.

My Background:

Worked in Western NY for the last five years before founding GradFly. Started
in grants, college admissions, and makerspaces before throwing in the towel to
become founder. Learned to code Python on CodeAcademy and have since been
improving over time. Just started tinkering with Arduino and Hummingbird. I
row and swim competitvely to keep my sanity. I also speak Spanish and French.

Who I'm looking for:

Up until now, I've relied mostly on part-time and student developer talent to
help me build GradFly. I've been grateful but with this recent fundraise, I
need to raise the bar a tad bit. I'm looking for folks who can and want to
commit full-time to an early-stage company with room for growth and various
opportunities. I'm also looking for individuals that are passionate about
where the open hardware/software movement is heading. It's hard to try and
explain it to someone if they're not immersed in it already. I've done the
whole remote thing and it didn't work out - therefore I'm looking for someone
who would be willing to relocate given the right package and circumstances. I
can be flexible for someone who is very curious and wants to spend a little of
time figuring out a move like this.

All in all, I'm looking for three people:

1) Lead Engineer, potential CTO - (Backend) - The site is Python backend in
flask using s3 for asset storage along with rabbitmq and celery for messaging
and tasks. We are using redis and Postgres for temp storage/caching and
database respectively. Currently on github using wrecker for CI and builds to
deploy to heroku - where everything is hosted. We're looking for someone who
is familiar with these stacks yet is willing to push the envelope and try new
things. The foundation is there, now we just need to build on top of it.

2) Frontend Engineer/Designer - Frontend is built with grunt and is split
between foundation and bootstrap templates with jinja2. Styling is done in
less and stylus, and we're using plain old JavaScript and jquery. The design
on the site currently lacks but it's only uphill from here. We have ideas
about what we'd like to see but we're open to different kinds of aesthetics
out there.

3) Marketing/Business Dev - Really looking for someone who has an
understanding of this space and knows how to build a community and identify
the right channels for hypergrowth. So far we've been presenting at all types
of events (makerfaires, trade showes, fablabs), reaching out to influencers,
and spreading more awareness about ourselves. The person who joins us on this
end would continue to help us address the number one pain point we're
addressing. Must be willing to travel across US, Europe, and Asia.

PM me with your portfolio. Really looking forward to connecting with anyone
that this might resonate with.

Thanks in advance for reading. I know this was long.

Oscar

@oscar_pedroso oscar at gradfly dot co

------
urlwolf
Business developer / assistant director, Data Science Retreat Berlin, Germany.

Data Science Retreat is the only bootcamp in the world with Chief-Data-
Scientists as mentors. We train pretty good people with technical backgrounds
into fully-employable data scientists, probably the fastest growing profession
right now. We are about to start our second batch, profitable, and growing. If
you have an exceptional network of companies, in the Valley or in the EU, we
need you. Bringing companies to our hiring day, and getting them to happily
leave with their new data science hire will be your job. Does your network
include lots of companies hiring data scientists? We need you. You have lived
and worked in the US, preferrably in the Valley, and are plugged in. The
director of DSR cofounded a startup with a Ycombinator alumn, so it's not like
we have zero network in the Valley, but this requires far more effort than we
can allocate right now with the current team. If you are reading this from SF,
and thinking about moving to Berlin, this is a good opportunity. There are
about 10x more data science jobs in the US than in EU, so our goal for the
next batches is to serve the US market. We think the education we provide is
top-notch, we just need to get noticed by companies hiring from the US. If you
are well-connected in EU, and know how to get to talk with exactly the right
person at the right company: we need you. Even if you don't have a good
network on the other side of the ocean. Prior start-up experience a plus. This
is our pitch to prospective students: "Data Science Retreat (DSR) is the only
data science course in the world with chief-data-scientist-level mentors. DSR
helps coders or people with significant quantitative training (e.g. science,
engineering, or math graduates) ramp-up rapidly for a data science career –
arguably the fastest-growing, highest-demand profession. DSR is a 3-month, in-
person, rigorous, and full-time/intensive course in the startup-capital of
Europe: Berlin. You’ll learn software engineering, data science, business
analysis and communication faster and more deeply with mentors doing code
reviews and pair-programming – all on real-world data and problems. You will
develop a portfolio project, demonstrating you can own a business problem,
solve it, and communicate why your results are definitive. You bring your
training, tuition, and drive to master our curriculum alongside our world-
class mentors and partners. Towards the end we provide a networking event with
top-tier technology companies, where you will show off your new skills and
portfolio project, likely leaving with a career-changing job. We're looking
for someone to take charge of operations, accounting, and event coordination
at Data Science Retreat. This job will entail everything from managing our
office space to handling inbound email to planning group alumni events to
working with our lawyer and accountant. It will also entail working closely
with the founder. Since we are a small team, everyone has significant
responsibility and helps define and determine our future growth and success.
You will get to meet lots of interesting people and companies, and be at the
center of the data science action in EU." Find out more about DSR and apply at
[http://datascienceretreat.com/](http://datascienceretreat.com/) We are
profitable from day one and growing.

What makes you a strong candidate in our eyes? • You have a network with the
type of companies who are looking for a data scientist right now. • You can
talk to anyone, get access to the decision maker, and get him on the phone •
You identify with data-driven companies, and can speak their language • You
have worked at a company that was data-driven, or whose main product was data
• You have been in teams that included a data scientist • If you are applying
for the EU position, you need good spoken German (native or close). • You
don't need to live in Berlin, but it'd be a plus What we offer: • Meaningful
work, with a huge effect on people's lives. You will help people make a career
change into arguably the fastest growing profession today. • Market rate pay,
sizeable commission per company you brought that hired from DSR • A friendly
and intellectual atmosphere, and a tight-knit and supportive team. • A warm
and welcoming office (near lots of good food and transit). • You can sit on
our classes when you are not busy; that is, you can start your path to become
a data scientist yourself if you are interested • Lots of interaction with
famous data scientists who come to teach or give talks. Examples: Ted Dunning,
Drew Conway, Adam Blake, Mikio Braun, etc • Potential for growth. If you get
things done, you will be a permanent hire. If you generate exceptional value,
you can be a cofounder. If you understand the business side of DSR, and help
achieving objectives, you will be a crucial part of it What your day-to-day
will look like: • Contacting companies looking for data scientists, and
introducing them to our program • Attending events, meetups, conferences •
Giving talks • Connecting people • Following up with companies that expressed
interest • Making sure companies are happy with their hires

Community manager [http://berlinstartupjobs.com/operations/community-manager-
da...](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/operations/community-manager-data-science-
retreat/)

Data Science Retreat (DSR) is the only data science course in the world with
chief-data-scientist-level mentors. You know all those Programming bootcamps
that graduate people in three months to work as junior devs? This is not one
of them. We take pretty advanced data scientists and make them better. This is
a no-BS job. Join a profitable-from-day-one company (and growing), and help us
make EU companies more data-oriented.

------
p_perez
Test

------
ncbk12
COLUMBUS, OHIO – Full Stack Engineer w/Ruby on Rails Focus

==== QUICK INTRO ====

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is seeking Ruby on Rails / Angular.js developer to join the team and help us
push the product to the finish-line! If you want to be part of a startup
that's right on the cusp of launching, without the risk associated with
starting from scratch or working completely on your own, this might be just
the right fit.

We have a working product with attorneys signed up and ready to start paying.
With a clear path to revenue, pre-orders from current beta testers and a
founding team full of ambition & tenacity, NextChapter is ready to take this
bootstrapping startup to cash flow positive within months, with your help.

 __* If interested, email janine(at)nextchapterbk(dot)com with an intro and
resume. __*

==== DESIRED SKILLS ====

Our ideal candidates will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Ruby 2.X
    
      • Rails 4.X
    
      • Postgresql
    
      • Javascript
    
      • Coffeescript
    
      • Angular.js
    
      • or other Javascript MVC frameworks
    
    

==== ADDITIONAL EXPERTISE ====

    
    
      • GitHub experience working with others in a team to fork & pull
    
      • Experience with Balsamiq mockups and Trello for project management
    
      • A firm grasp of object oriented analysis and design
    
      • Startup experience a plus
    
    

===== ABOUT THE COMPANY =====

NextChapter is a legal startup helping attorneys prepare bankruptcy documents
online. "Turbotax for Lawyers"

Bankruptcy is not a fun thing to go through but there are 1.5M bankruptcies
filed each year. These individuals are paying attorneys a flat fee of $1,500
to do the work, but NextChapter is taking the pain away from both the debtor
and the attorney. They do this by making the TurboTax of bankruptcy software,
streamlining the process of filing a 75-page form to using an intuitive online
system.

NextChapter saves the average attorney 50 hours & $12,000 per month by
offering per-case pricing, cloud-based access and most importantly, an
intuitive navigation platform.

Check us out online:

    
    
      • Website: http://www.nextchapterbk.com/ 
    
      • Twitter: https://twitter.com/NextChapterBK 
    
      • AngelList: https://angel.co/nextchapter/jobs/ 
    
      • Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NextChapterBK
    
    

Read an article written by founder, Janine Holsinger on the Legal Startup
market and posted on popular legal blog, Lawyerist -
[http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-startups/](http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-
startups/)

------
sophiestrap
LOCATION: Cincinnati, Ohio Strap - software and analytics for wearable
technology straphq.com @getsrap
[https://angel.co/strap/jobs](https://angel.co/strap/jobs)

VP OF ENGINEERING

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a VP of Engineering to join our team in
Cincinnati, Ohio's historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The VP of Engineering
is an experienced software developer who has 10+ years of experience in
building or leading teams to build scalable solutions. You have great
technical chops, but prefer not to be in the code on a daily basis. Ideally,
you've managed teams of 5 or more developers who respect your ability to get
things done in a timely manner while also communicating advanced technical
concepts efficiently. Our stack consists of iOS, Android, Node.js, MongoDB,
and Meteor, along with multiple wearable frameworks. Experience hacking on any
part of this stack is highly preferred. Sound like something you might be
interested in? Sweet! Let's connect. The following paragraph is borrowed from
Mark Suster's well written article about CTO vs VP Engineering. It effectively
sums up what we are looking for. I highly recommend reading the whole article!
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/want-to-know-
difference-b...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/want-to-know-difference-
between-a-cto-and-a-vp-of-engineering/) The VP Engineering aspires to manage
teams. They feel comfortable with C++ but also have a black-belt in Excel.
They are sticklers about managing unit tests, system tests and regression
tests. In fact, they are passionate about automating testing overall. They
know how to estimate work units, how to manage the agile development process
and how to get the most out of their teams. VP’s of Engineering are essential
to making sure the trains run on time. The VP of Engineering is also your
primary interface to your head of product management and often the VP of
Engineering is somebody you would drag in front of clients to win big deals.

SKILLS Android, MongoDB, Node.js, iOS Development, Leadership, Kanban, Git,
SCRUM, Jira, Mobile Application Development, Agile, Bug Tracking, Tizen,
Pebble, Android Wear

COMPENSATION Full Time $70K – $120K Salary 2.0% – 4.0% Equity

\--------------------------------------------------------------

MOBILE DEVELOPER

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Lead Mobile Developer to join our growing
team in Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The mobile
developer has 5+ years of experience with native and hybrid development on
both Android and iOS. You will be responsible for successful execution of all
of the developer facing Strap SDKs for both mobile and wearable platforms.
Day-to-day, you will work closely with the CTO to ensure that your team is on
track to meet the goals of the sprint. A high degree of comfort with both Java
and Objective-C is required. The expectation is that you are the resident
expert in all things mobile related. Experience with one or more wearable
platforms (Android Wear, Google Glass, Pebble, Tizen) is strongly preferred.
Ideally, you've built and documented API's and shipped products that are built
for developers. At Strap, we follow a fairly rigorous agile development
process. You are expected to communicate your progress “stand-up” style daily
while maintaining your work in feature branches with frequent commits. The
goal is not to add meaningless processes to your plate; rather, we believe
that communication and transparency are two extremely important factors in a
successful development team.

SKILLS Community Evangelism, Android, iOS Development, Developer Tools, Google
Glass, Tizen, SDK, Pebble, Android Wear

COMPENSATION Full Time $50K – $70K Salary 0.25% – 1.5% Equity

\--------------------------------------------------------------

FULL STACK DEVELOPER

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Full Stack Developer to join our growing
team in Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The Full
Stack Developer has 2+ years of experience developing end to end web and
mobile applications in some form. Day to day, you will work closely with the
CTO, creative director, mobile developers, and back-end developers to build
beautiful and highly scalable applications for a variety of platforms. Because
you have a working understanding of all aspects of the architecture, you will
be tasked with developing individual components of the product in different
arenas as needed. For example, in one sprint you may be working on a new set
of endpoints in a Node.js API, and the next may code a developer-facing
component using accelerometer data in C. You are the “slash” on our team;
you’re the unfair advantage, someone that likes to work on a lot of different
things and is always up for a challenge. You take pride in being a jack-of-
all-trades, and are up for mastering a few along the way. At Strap, we follow
a fairly rigorous agile development process. You are expected to communicate
your progress “stand-up” style daily while maintaining your work in feature
branches with frequent commits. The goal is not to add meaningless processes
to your plate; rather, we believe that communication and transparency are two
extremely important factors in a successful development team.

SKILLS Python, Javascript, Android, MongoDB, Node.js, iOS Development, Amazon
Web Services, Meteor

COMPENSATION Full Time $50K – $70K Salary 0.25% – 1.0% Equity

\--------------------------------------------------------------

DATA SCIENTIST

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Data Scientist to join our growing team in
Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The Data Scientist
has a minimum of 5 years experience with statistical analysis in a real-world
setting. The focus of the position is to discover hidden insights from a
variety of problems. These insights will be derived from the billions of data
points streamed from fragmented wearable sensors on our platform. Given the
nature of our data, experience with motion classification algorithms is
strongly preferred. You are a very strong technologist, and this gives you the
skills needed to answer a variety of questions about the data we have today.
However, your business acumen and creative nature give you the ability to
derive your own questions and insights about the data as you analyze it. You
may develop ad-hoc reports, or create recurring batch jobs using tools like
Python and MATLAB. Strong technical writing skills are a must, and you’ll have
opportunities to publish your knowledge and findings via blogs, journals, and
conferences.

SKILLS Python, Big Data, Statistics, MongoDB, Algorithms, Classification,
Mathematical Algorithms/Data Analysis, Accelerometer

COMPENSATION Full Time $70K – $90K Salary 0.25% – 1.5% Equity

\--------------------------------------------------------------

BACK END DEVELOPER

DESCRIPTION Strap is looking for a Backend Developer to join our growing team
in Cincinnati, Ohio’s historic Over-The-Rhine neighborhood. The Backend
Developer has 2+ years of experience developing scalable and secure solutions
on the server side using Node.js and MongoDB. Experience with Python and
MapReduce is a plus. You’ll be responsible for developing a wide variety of
APIs to support all of our web and mobile-based products. Experience with
OAuth workflows is strongly desired. You’ll work closely with our CTO to
ensure that your logic and architecture decisions support the wider mission of
the Strap family of products. At Strap, we follow a fairly rigorous agile
development process. You are expected to communicate your progress “stand-up”
style daily while maintaining your work in feature branches with frequent
commits. The goal is not to add meaningless processes to your plate; rather,
we believe that communication and transparency are two extremely important
factors in a successful development team.

SKILLS Python, Javascript, MongoDB, Node.js, Mapreduce, Amazon Web Services,
Security, OAuth

COMPENSATION Full Time $40K – $70K Salary 0.25% – 1.5% Equity

\--------------------------------------------------------------

All employees are expected to also be evangelists for Strap, so you’ll spend
10-15% of your week (NTE 6 hours) being extroverted in some form. Examples
include blogging, spending time on Stack Overflow answering questions, or
contributing to open source projects. These activities may or may not be
directly related to content marketing, but being in the community as a
representative of Strap helps our street cred tremendously. You may be asked
to travel periodically for conferences, hackathons, or other professional
engagements. Travel is not expected to exceed 10% annually.

~~~
throwaway270
I'm an experienced developer currently looking for work within an hour radius
of Cincinnati and was really excited to see this post. Then my hopes were
dashed. A bit of constructive feedback:

1\. "You are expected", "All employees are expected"... these phrases are
extremely off-putting.

2\. Your required-skill-to-salary combinations are absurd. Under full stack
dev, you've listed everything under the sun: backend, frontend, database,
devops, _both_ mobile platforms _and_ mandatory evangelism/marketing... enough
stuff that it would take someone 5+ years of intense work to get comfortable
with it, much less master it. And then you list $50k-70k? Someone with all
those skills and that kind of experience is worth $125k, easy, even in
Cincinnati.

And, no, your equity numbers don't make up the difference. Let's say your
company is valued at 1-5 million right now (and that this potential employee,
by some miracle, agrees with that valuation). 1% equity equates to $10-50k,
undoubtedly vesting over 3-4 years. That shouldn't float anyone's boat.

Edit: I see you just raised $1.2 million. First, why not include that
information in your post? It's a huge validator. Second, assuming your total
fundraising has traded away 20% of the company at this point, then your
current valuation is more like $6 million. The equity portion of the full
stack position (~1%) is still only $60k vesting over 3-4 years. Better, but
still way off the mark.

------
adamdingle
Roundtown - Cambridge, MA - Software Engineer, UI/UX Designer

Roundtown ([http://roundtown.com](http://roundtown.com)) is a Web site that
lists events (e.g. concerts, films, basketball games, classes) happening in
cities and towns throughout the U.S. and Canada. Our goal is to have the most
comprehensive list of events available anywhere and to present it in a way
that's fast, slick and fun to use. We want to be be the first name people
think of when they want to know what they can do tonight, this weekend or any
time.

We launched our beta site in May 2014 and our traffic is growing steadily. We
have lots of cool features in the works including machine learning-based
recommendations, social network integration and more. Most of our server-side
code is in Scala, a language we love. We're also using Play, Slick, Postgres,
Angular and scikit-learn.

Currently we have a team of 5. We're looking to hire two more people now: a
UI/UX designer and a software engineer. You must be able to work with us every
day in our office in Cambridge, MA. Here's a bit more about each of those
roles:

=== UI/UX Design Lead ===

Are you creative and resourceful? Interested in joining a startup doing
something truly unique as the Design Lead? We’re gearing up for a major
refresh of our user interface and would like you to hit the ground running!

= Opportunities Offered =

\- Ownership of the look and feel of roundtown.com \- Creative freedom and the
opportunity to execute your point of view on what a modern web interface
should look like \- Potential to design something that shakes up our market
space

= Experience Desired =

\- Modern mobile and desktop web design skills \- The usual HTML/CSS/etc. \-
Experience in interaction design, human factors, and visual/graphic design \-
A portfolio of previous web work

=== Software Engineer ===

We're using Scala, Play, Postgres, Angular and scikit-learn to build a very
cool site. Do you know some or all of those technologies? Want to help execute
a big idea? Then come join us at Roundtown and help.

= Opportunities Offered =

\- Ownership of projects and tasks with low-key management \- Develop using
cool technologies on both mobile and web platforms \- Be a part of a small,
friendly, experienced team \- Be a part of the solution to a large, unsolved
problem

= Experience Desired =

\- Scala, Play, Postgres, scikit-learn and/or Angular \- Machine learning
experience is helpful but not required \- Linux/Unix software development
environment

=====================

For both positions we offer early-stage stock options, health and dental
insurance and 6 flexible weeks of vacation per year, plus a great culture of
transparency, fun and weirdness. Interested? Drop us a line at
jobs@roundtown.com. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
chris_webster75
Lead .Net Engineer - Astar Pets

Location: London, UK [https://www.AstarPets.com](https://www.AstarPets.com)

==========

What we Do

==========

Conceived by founders of ASOS and ACHICA Astar Pets is all about creating a
fantastic experience for people who love their pets by bringing together
products, services and information so they can find everything they need in a
single destination lifestyle portal. To do this we've built a bespoke .Net
marketplace e-commerce platform, written in C# using Raven DB and also
integrated a classifieds services proposition into the main eCommerce
proposition.

We've just closed a $500k fundraising round and having built up the largest
range of products in the UK (over 11,000 products) and a strong services
business (over 2000 services) we've seen sales accelerate well ahead of plan
into xmas positioning us for fantastic growth and success in 2015.

========================

Technical Specifications

========================

The platform has been written from the ground up to include all the features
you expect from a modern eCommerce site, with the additional features critical
to Marketplaces baked right in. Platform highlights

\- Built around RavenDB, a “2nd generation” document database written in and
designed for .net. If you haven’t heard of it it’s well worth checking it out
– it’s a real joy to use and really reduces the friction involved

\- Dependency Injection used throughout

\- Flexible CMS to allow custom injection of content where required

\- Little ceremony involved; features are added with the minimum work required
to get them working and working cleanly

\- Quick and easy configuration and deployment stories

\- Payments processed with Stripe (also a joy to use)

\- Git used for version control

=======================

What we are Looking For

=======================

We're looking for a Senior .Net Engineer who can take control of the existing
platform and then architect, design and implement both new features and
completely new user experiences as we expand the experiences and geographical
reach of the site. You'll have a wide remit to select which technologies we
use to integrate the new functionality to create a fantastic customer
experience.

===========

Our Culture

===========

We're a newly established team of five Chris as CEO, Zoe, leading the buying,
Mike the marketing, Emma the services and John keeping us honest on the
finances, each experts in our own areas and all motivated by a desire to shake
up the status quo, do new things and create great experiences for our
customers and build a company turning over tens if not 100s of millions in a
few years time that sets new standards for how customers shop online. As our
lead Engineer you'll become a key part of defining our destination and
charting the course by which we get there

==========

Next Steps

==========

Check us out at [https://www.AstarPets.com](https://www.AstarPets.com) and
then email us on Chris@AstarPets.com Look forward to hearing from you.

------
daryn00
Devops Engineer - RetailMeNot, London, UK

The RetailMeNot, Inc. London office is looking for a talented devops engineer
to join our growing engineering team working on one of the UK’s largest
shopping websites.

Come help us build a state of the art infrastructure in a rapid deployment
fail-fast environment. Using DevOps practices and infrastructure as code you
will use your skills to build a modern infrastructure that others depend on.
You will design and build rugged systems to improve availability and
performance and ensure that new code rolls out the door with minimal effort
and maximum impact.

This role is primarily based in our London office, but you will have the
opportunity to work with our teams around the world, particularly in Austin TX
where our global engineering team is based.

==== Responsibilities ====

\- Design and build the infrastructure to support features used by millions of
people

\- Manage our various systems, databases and services ensuring they are
secure, resilient and performant

\- Responsible for monitoring and supporting our infrastructure from dev right
through to production

\- Research new technologies and incorporate them into new systems

\- Take initiative in leading projects and collaborating with others

==== Qualities that set you apart ====

\- You believe you can automate anything and everything with code

\- You enjoy working in teams and helping the people around you succeed

\- You have high standards in everything you do with a high attention to
detail

\- You enjoy working in a fast-paced agile environment

\- You thrive on being on the front lines of an outage; you dive in, take
ownership, and make a plan to fix the root cause

==== Requirements ====

\- Professional experience managing high availability LAMP stack deployments

\- Excellent AWS knowledge (e.g. Cloudformation, EC2, Route53 etc)

\- Experience of config management systems (e.g. Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Salt)

\- Experience of networks, security, load balancers, DNS and other
infrastructure components

\- Excellent verbal and written communication

\- BASH scripting

==== Desirable ====

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or relevant experience commensurate to a
bachelor’s

\- Working experience with Docker

\- Any monitoring experience (e.g. Nagios/Icinga, Sensu, Zabbix)

\- Version control systems knowledge (Git & Mercurial)

\- Experience with PHP, particularly with frameworks such as Laravel or
Symfony

\- Contributions to open source software projects

If you think you're the candidate for this position and you're interested,
send us your CV to jobs@vouchercodes.co.uk.

------
rkpzero
DocNav ([https://www.docnavapp.com](https://www.docnavapp.com)) Full Stack
Engineer, New York, NY

Position Description:
[https://docsend.com/view/uidh4qs](https://docsend.com/view/uidh4qs)

### The Company

DocNav, based in New York City, is looking for its first engineering hire.
DocNav is launching a product that solves a unique problem in the legal
technology space, but whose applications range well beyond law firms to
include hedge funds, private equity funds, real estate firms, investment
banks, and beyond. More broadly, the mission of the company is to bring
technology to bear on problems that professionals in finance, investment, and
law don’t even know they have.

### The Product

DocNav makes large, complex legal and financial documents interactive and easy
to navigate and untangle. The product is simple to use and intuitive, but
results in a very powerful user experience with a learning curve that is
almost zero. The idea and design are based on my own 15-year career in the
private equity and hedge fund business and the product is something I wanted
but could not find.

The current product is in private beta and getting a strong response from the
hedge fund community. It has so far been described as ‘magic’ and ‘legendary’
by guys who don’t often use the words ‘magic’ and ‘legendary’ for professional
services. Applications of the product are far ranging and user segments
include hedge funds, private equity funds, asset management firms, investment
banks, in-house counsel’s offices, COO’s and CFO’s, and law firms ranging from
top 20 “white-shoe” firms to small and medium size offices.

### The Position

This is a chance to build a unique product with far-ranging applications that
could develop in numerous different directions. I want to work with someone
who is excited to solve nerdy engineering and design problems, and who will
proactively suggest solutions or new directions.

You will be on a lean team with lots of interesting things to work on,
including developing and refining algorithms to make sense of unstructured
documents, refining an elegant user experience, hacking growth to increase the
user base, and helping turn a beta product into a truly enterprise-grade,
scalable, secure application. Experience with or an interest in natural
language processing and machine learning methods is a plus, but the most
important thing is an ability to creatively solve technical problems.

No BS environment, let’s create a great product and see where it takes us,
there are tons of directions this could go.

### About Me

I’m an electrical engineer by schooling but spent my entire career working for
hedge funds and private equity firms doing everything from leverage buyouts
and growth investments to trading structured credit bonds. I left the business
because I was more interested in bringing technology to bear on all kinds of
problems that exist at financial firms. I have built the product myself up to
this point, but now I want to build a team and need a talented engineer and a
teammate to take the product to the next level and push forward with product
development, user growth, and revenue generation in the near term.

### Current Development Stack

\- Python / Django \- AWS EC2, S3, RDS (Postgres) \- HTML, CSS, SASS,
JavaScript (though we will have outside development help on front end design
and implementation, I need a real engineer to figure out deeper solutions for
architecting and implementing new killer features) \- Backbone.js

### Compensation

Competitive compensation package consisting of salary plus equity.

### Contact

Please send resumes to rishi@docnavlab.com, www.docnavapp.com

------
meric
Our company is hiring in Cape Town, South Africa.

Send me an email at eric@gradconnection.com!

================================================================================

Senior Django Developer - Team Lead

We're a site for university graduates to find graduate positions.

GradConnection is expanding fast as a ambitious, profitable and easy-going
company. In Australia, over 70% of graduates employed in graduate positions
found their graduate position from gradconnection.com.au.

We're also busy expanding to South Africa, Singapore, Hong Kong.

At the same time we've been learning more about our clients, constantly
performing customer development work and are currently developing two new
products that are independent of our GradConnection website.

We use Django, Django REST framework, AngularJS/React, Socket.IO,
Gerrit/Jenkins, Gulp/Grunt, Postgres.

We value work-life balance and very strongly discourage working outside normal
working hours more than a couple of days a month.

\-- What you'll be doing with us --

Our company's goal is to connect graduates with work opportunities with
different employers on a global basis. This is something that no other company
in the world is currently doing in the online campus recruitment space.

We have been re-structuring our software development processes over the past
year, moving from the ad-hoc processes that helped this company achieve market
dominance in Australia.

As a senior software engineer, you'll be responsible for contributing to the
development of our upcoming projects such as the next generation of HR and
recruitment products as well as improvements on our existing flagship website.

You'll be working with a company with a presence in South Africa, Asia, and
Australia.

\-- What we expect from you --

\- Excellent coding skills and a track record of getting stuff done. \-
Several years of full-stack web development, frontend, backend, database. \-
Previous experience in leading and mentoring less experienced developers. \-
Have strong opinions on projects you are developing. \- Eager to influence the
software development process as well as product design and UX experience.

You will be a core pillar in our software development team, and you will be
required to lead as we expand our South African office. You will advance our
in-house software engineering processes and expertise.

\-- How to apply --

Email your resume as well as URL to your personal website, github repository
and/or other projects you may have done before to eric@gradconnection.com.

Optionally, also feed us our own dogfood and enter your application for this
role at

[http://pushapply.com/gradconnection/xyzbsyd](http://pushapply.com/gradconnection/xyzbsyd),
using an Application Tracking System we have currently in development.

------
karenkuhn
Principal Software Engineer - Data Engineering

New York, NY

Have you taken a broken system or data warehouse and made it good? Have you
taken a good data warehouse and made it great? Have you taken a great system
and made it purr like a baby ocelot?

ZocDoc needs a Principal Data Engineer to drive our elite dev team toward an
even brighter future! This role is for an experienced engineer with a tireless
devotion to good system design across the entire stack.

\---------------------------------

What you’ll do:

\- Provide guidance on systems design, architecture, and analytics
infrastructure to support big data technologies and distributed architectures.

\- Analyze business requirements for database design, and implement changes to
databases as necessary – including database design optimization for machine
learning

\- Mentor your peers and be a thought leader for the whole team

\- Partner with our Data Science team on metrics and insight development

\---------------------------------

What’s required:

\- Curiosity: A passion for huge, scalable systems and databases (e.g. you
read HighScalability and KDNuggets for fun)

\- Strong understanding of core architectural principles such as modularity,
restorability, parallelization and table driven business rules

\- A good understanding of information delivery architecture, including
creation of abstraction layers, SQL query paths and optimization, report level
calculations, and end user reporting architecture

\- 2+ years of data-specific engineering experience in addition to the 3+
years of general engineering experience

\- Experience with SQL Server and Data Warehousing is a plus

\- Experience designing and implementing fast and efficient data processing
using 'big data' processing techniques and tools (e.g. MapReduce)

\- Experience implementing the latest technologies (Hadoop, NoSQL, Vertica,
etc.), using scripting skills (Pig, Hive), and with virtualization across
platforms like AWS

\- Education: A Computer Science or related degree preferred

\- Focus: Be able to follow a design through implementation and release

\- Insatiable attention to detail: If something works and you don’t know why,
you should be A) alarmed and B) driven to investigate!

\---------------------------------

What you’ll get:

\- A home at a Best Place to Work in NYC (Crain’s, five years running!)

\- Stock options

\- 100% employer-covered health insurance

\- An energetic and fast-paced work environment in the heart of SoHo

\- Free, daily catered lunches

\- An arcade game, Ping Pong, snacks, TF2 parties every Friday…

\- The opportunity to build a better healthcare experience for millions of
patients!

\---------------------------------

Apply here: [https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/principal-software-
engineer-d...](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/principal-software-engineer-
data-engineering-558/apply?source=ycomb)

------
krisneuharth
"""

TrueCar ([http://www.truecar.com](http://www.truecar.com))

Santa Monica, CA

Looking for On-Site Python and Front End Developers

"""

TrueCar.com is a revolutionary Internet company whose mission is to reinvent
how cars are bought & sold and make the car buying experience awesome! Driven
by industry leaders, successful entrepreneurs and superior technologists, we
are growing quickly, and we’re looking for energetic new talent.

We’re looking for talented Python and Front End developers to build the
technology used to power our APIs, mobile apps, production websites, and
internal tools. We’re lucky enough to have an amazingly great (and fun) team
and are smart enough to know that only by keeping our team’s DNA at the top of
the chart can we continue to grow into the game-changing company we feel
destined to be.

We are:

\- Highly energetic and committed to a great product and culture

\- Newly public, fully funded, and have a great upside

\- Highly experienced industry and start up veterans

\- Growing with viable revenue streams

You:

\- Possess a burning internal goal of creating game-changing product

\- Will leave your ego at the door and thrive in healthy debate

\- Have passionate integrity and a healthy sense of work/life balance

\- Can work productively together with and learn from other top-level players

\- Are a world-class developer looking for the right team & opportunity to
really make an impact

Responsibilities include:

\- Designing and writing production-ready code and unit tests meeting both
technical and business requirements

\- Optimizing and enhancing systems with high-volume data logging and
processing needs, and high performance requirements

\- Contributing architecture input to new systems as well as rewriting legacy
systems

\- Contributing domain-specific expertise by reviewing code, reviewing design
docs, giving technical talks, and mentoring junior members of the team

\- Helping support the operation of our production services

Requirements include:

\- 5+ years of professional software development experience producing web-
based systems in a Linux environment with Python, Ruby, or Perl

\- Passionate about software development, excited to teach and learn from
others on a small team

\- Solid understanding and practical experience using object-oriented design
principles and patterns

\- Well versed in Agile processes such as Scrum, TDD, Continuous Integration

\- Experience with an MVC web framework (Django, Flask, Ruby on Rails, etc.)

\- Familiarity with Git, SQL, JavaScript, and HTML/CSS

\- Experience with a JavaScript framework (Backbone.js, AngularJS, jQuery,
etc.), Bootstrap, and responsive experiences are a big plus

\- Bachelors or Master’s Degree in Computer Science, or equivalent

Benefits:

So of course we offer a highly competitive salary, performance bonuses, and a
wealth of great benefits including company equity, 100% paid family medical,
dental, vision, and a healthy 401k. Add that to an environment with world
class leadership, explosive growth, passion for fun, and great work. We are
constantly evolving our employee perks, like generous vacation, gym
reimbursements, referral and patent bonuses and incentive programs.

Interested?

Please contact me at kneuharth@truecar.com with your resume, cover letter,
links to your portfolio and I’ll get in touch.

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1].
Last year, Forbes named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 and we've only
continued our rapid growth in 2014 [2].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
1,000,000 meals nationwide monthly.

The nature of our business carries with it unique supply chain and logistical
challenges that require purpose-built solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- UX/Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but
not required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: This person will design a high availability,
distributed AWS architecture to serve our customers, fulfillment centers, and
e-commerce operation. (Chef, Puppet, Ruby or Python exp. is a plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

This role comes with health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation
policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
jamalex
Learning Equality - Python/Django/Backbone developer - San Diego (full-time or
intern) or remote (contractor)

## Highlights

High-impact nonprofit; open-source; international education; social justice;
great working/learning environment.

## About us

Learning Equality is a recently formed nonprofit that builds and supports
open-source
([https://github.com/learningequality/](https://github.com/learningequality/))
educational software designed to increase learning opportunities for
communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We do this work because
we believe deeply in the transformative power that learning can have on
people's lives, and are passionate about social justice and breaking down the
barriers that prevent many people from reaching their full potential and
living empowered lives.

We started out as a group of students volunteering on the open-source KA Lite
project ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline version of Khan
Academy, which we first announced publicly in December of 2012. An
enthusiastic global response led to a flood of requests for support, features,
and partnerships, and we soon realized we needed to establish a solid
foundation to support the project and the longer-term vision, so we
incorporated as a nonprofit in April of 2013. We have been fortunate enough to
raise some funding to support our continued work, and now have 3 full-time
employees, as well as a number of contractors and interns, alongside a
community of volunteers and open-source contributors. We are leasing offices
in the Qualcomm Institute Innovation Space on the UC San Diego campus, and
collaborate closely with researchers and students across the campus.

We're now looking to grow our core team by hiring someone who will help us to
drive our mission and projects forward, playing a strong collaborative and
leadership role in both the development process and in the organization as a
whole. We have a lot we want to accomplish, and want to continue building a
positive, dynamic, and diverse team to help ensure our vision flourishes.

## Our plans

KA Lite has now been installed thousands of times in over 130 countries
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/)), in contexts as varied as low-income schools in India, orphanages
in Cameroon, prisons across the United States, refugee programs in Lebanon,
and First Nations community centers in northern Canada. We plan to continue
developing KA Lite, adding features and improving the user experience, and
supporting deployments around the world.

Next up, we are preparing for the development of a platform, building upon the
KA Lite codebase, that will empower users to create, curate, share, and learn
from diverse forms of openly licensed content, in both online and offline
environments. This will involve building tools for authoring videos and
exercises, an app ecosystem for embedding and distributing HTML5 educational
bundles, features for discovering and communicating with other devices peer-
to-peer over a local network, interfaces and web-based visualizations for
exploring student data, and systems for motivating, engaging, and guiding
learners.

## About you

* You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core values ([https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)).

* You are comfortable in a leadership role, e.g. taking responsibility for a core component of a project, and mentoring students, interns, and contractors.

* You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve user needs.

* You have skills and experience with web development/design, hopefully using some subset of the following stack: Python, Django, HTML5, Javascript, Backbone.js, and CSS/LESS (visual design tools also a plus).

* FLE is still a small startup, and we each wear many hats, and thus experience in any of the following areas would be valued (though in no way required): Education (e.g. teaching), Networking (protocols, APIs, etc), Databases (schemas, efficiency, replication, etc), Hardware sourcing (finding providers, bulk ordering, build-to-order processes), Quality Assurance (automated and/or manual testing).

## About the job

* We're looking to fill a full-time position (likely starting with a 3-month trial contract, as negotiated), with a modest salary, 401(k) matching, and health care options. If you feel you might not yet have enough experience for the full-time position, but are excited about what we're doing, contact us anyway, as we have an internship program that could be a way to learn, and get your foot in the door!

* We offer flexible schedules and vacation time. We emphasize a healthy work-life balance, accomplishing as much as we can while also taking care of ourselves and our families, and having fun!

* Your exact title in the organization would be determined in collaboration with you, on the basis of the skills you bring to the table, and the focus of the role you'll be playing on the team. See our team page for some examples of current and past titles ([https://learningequality.org/about/team/](https://learningequality.org/about/team/)).

* You'd be working in sunny San Diego, at our offices on the lively UCSD campus. We can help out with relocation costs, and in certain cases we may be able to look at options for remote contract work if you're unable to move.

Apply online at
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/),
or reach out to us with any questions at jobs@learningequality.org!

------
jyrani
Cotap - San Francisco, CA [https://www.cotap.com/](https://www.cotap.com/)

Senior iOS Engineer

About Cotap

Cotap helps people work better together. We’re building mobile tools to help
people communicate and collaborate at work, whether they’re knowledge workers
or line workers. Mobile phones can mean more than photo-sharing or checkins.
They can mean better day-to-day work and more opportunities for people who
were left out in the past.

Cotap for iOS

We’re mobile first, and we’re always staying at the top of the design curve.
We work directly with our design team to build delightful user experiences,
responsive animations, and simple, beautiful user interfaces.

We’re keeping up with the times:

We support iOS 7 and 8.

We use CocoaPods and build our own libraries.

We’re already using Swift in production.

We don’t jump on every bandwagon, but we don’t hesitate to bring on tools that
help us work better and faster.

Our next hire has

A deep knowledge and understanding of iOS/UIKit standard libraries and
frameworks, including:

UICollectionView, custom animations and transitions

NSURLSession and mobile networking best practices

CoreData

Threading (GCD, NSOperationQueue)

A nearly obsessive level of care for and attention to the tools you use, and
keeping them up to date and working

Strong opinions, weakly held ([http://www.saffo.com/02008/07/26/strong-
opinions-weakly-held...](http://www.saffo.com/02008/07/26/strong-opinions-
weakly-held/))

A passion for constantly improving both yourself and your fellow team members

A desire and ability to work across disciplines and communicate cross-
functionally — everyone owns the product

What we care about

We’re driven by more than just a love of engineering. We build Cotap because
it’s an opportunity to make something beautiful and usable that can make a
meaningful difference in the daily lives of our users. People spend half or
more of their waking hours working. We’re very lucky to be able to make those
hours better.

We’re collaborative. The act of writing code may often be solitary, but the
process of building a great app certainly is not. We advise, encourage, and
challenge one another, and we know that every member of the team has unique
knowledge and experiences that we can all learn from.

We’re adaptable and tenacious. Startups are hard. Some of the work it takes to
make something great can be tedious and unglamorous. Sometimes we’ll have to
adapt to changing circumstances or other things outside our control. To us,
the opportunity’s worth the adversity.

------
dford87
InfoScount - San Francisco, CA
[http://infoscout.co/careers](http://infoscout.co/careers)

* Who we are

Have you ever wondered who eats Spam? Or how about whether or not those new
flavors of Red Bull actually get more people to buy Red Bull versus just
giving existing Red Bull drinkers more flavors to choose from? Wish you knew
why people pay more for Calvin Klein shirts than Ralph Lauren? And has Best
Buy really turned into Amazon's showroom?

You're not alone. Those brands & retailers wonder about those questions and
thousands more that InfoScout is uniquely positioned to answer. Thanks to more
than 1-million users of our Receipt Hog, Shoparoo, ReceiptBin and Out of Milk
apps, InfoScout captures more information about American's shopping patterns
across all retailers than any other company. We do this by incentivizing app
users to snap pictures of their shopping receipts and answer related surveys
to understand the 'why behind the buy'. Our use of computer vision,
crowdsourcing & big data analytics allow us to extract insights at a scale and
depth never before possible for clients like Procter & Gamble, Anheuser Busch,
Walmart & Visa.

* Senior Mobile Backend Engineer

We are looking for a self-starting engineer with a deep desire to learn &
previous experience developing web applications ground-up.

The ideal candidate for this role is comfortable across the stack knowing
their way around server-side web frameworks, leveraging relational databases
to get the job done, tweaking web servers, building cross-device UX & building
scalable APIs in Python (or other scripting language). We believe that
mobile/web experiences are the future, and we're building a team that has deep
engineering chops to take on some of the most ambitious projects.

To help accomplish this goal, you will have the environment to execute on your
vision, the tools you need to rapidly iterate through your ideas and a
dedicated team to help make you and your work better. In addition to writing
quality software, we're looking for individuals who also enjoy the other
aspects of building a new company: designing features, making good product
decisions, programming at all levels of the stack, and the wearing of many
hats.

* Requirements

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent work experience \- Experience
with server-side development, especially Python \- Execellent knowledge of
javascript, CSS, HTML and full server-side web stack experience. \- Intimate
understanding of REST and building scalable APIs \- Intimate knowledge of
relational databases (MYSQL a plus) \- Experience with multithreaded
programming \- Experience developing, releasing, and supporting backend code
\- Excellent problem solving, critical thinking, and communication skills

------
erex78
Mapsense Position: Backend Engineer

Keywords: INTERN, VISA, FULLTIME. Minimum education: Bachelor's degree in
CS/EECS. Minimum experience: 2 years. Useful to know: Java, Maven, ZooKeeper,
MongoDB, Lucene, Git.

Tone A (professional):

The backend team at Mapsense is a small but highly motivated group building
scalable tools for geodata analysis. We're looking for an independent,
experienced backend engineer to join our team and and contribute while
learning the infrastructure. An ideal candidate would be comfortable with
designing and implementing web APIs; building and testing autoscaled services;
and being productive, professional, and personable on a daily basis.

Tone B (nerdy):

There's a word to describe the freezing of a machine that executes billions of
electronic instructions per second, then examining its memory's contents bit,
by, bit: debugging. If hitting breakpoints sends chills down your spine,
you're probably cut out for backend engineering at Mapsense. Hack away at the
backend of a complex but intuitive geodata analysis API, implemented as a
distributed, autoscaled nexus of modern open source technologies. And in case
joining a team of intelligent, highly motivated code ninjas isn't enough, we
have one more guarantee: consider boredom a thing of the past.

Tone C (cute):

The one thing that sets Mapsense apart from all the other geodata startups is
the sheer popularity of our cute office dog, Amos. To be honest, our backend
engineering team is a little jealous of all that attention. They've already
developed a versatile but highly intuitive API for geodata ingestion and
analysis, all while placing massive emphasis on documentation, testing, and
teamwork. But to really shine, they need some help! Will you be the next
independent, experienced engineer to join the backend ranks and help surpass
Amos' renown once and for all?

Tone D (challenging):

Tired of companies living off of boring CRUD APIs with a single, static
database? So are we. The backend engineering team at Mapsense is building a
distributed, scalable backend architecture to support the ingestion and
analysis of massive amounts of geodata, but writing well-designed, documented,
and fully tested code isn't easy. That's why we're only hiring highly
motivated, independent engineers to join a tiny backend team always willing to
commit to quality. It won't be easy, but nothing worth doing ever is.

Tone E (meaningful):

Help Mapsense revolutionize the process of geodata analysis by joining our
backend engineering team in developing an incredibly versatile tool with use
cases in a variety of industries, from climate to marketing to military.
You'll have the opportunity to jump into a robust, scalable system built on
the latest open source backend technologies, and work with a motivated group
of engineers. Expect to grow from interesting engineering problems every day
while transforming the world one data set at a time.

~~~
vosper
This looks like it's copy-pasted right out of the HR system.

You're saying the same thing over and over again, and you're using terms like
"code ninjas" that tend to be anathema to the HN crowd. You'll probably do
better writing something up specifically for this post.

------
vonnik
[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco ==

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager. We help our customers cut
their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save on taxes, so that they
and their families will face better choices down the road.

We're seeking an infrastructure engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible.

You might be a good fit if you have experience writing production code, but
you'd rather be building out the running systems. You're security-conscious
and detailed-oriented when it comes to provisioning servers and designing
deployment processes. You have a strong desire to automate everything, but you
know when introducing automation might be a bad idea. You're comfortable in
Bash and Ruby.

As a FutureAdvisor infrastructure engineer you might work on improving our
Chef cookbooks to make it easier for others to deploy services. You'll spend
time identifying and eliminating likely reasons for FutureAdvisor to go down.
You'll also work on building out more tools to manage and track our server
cluster using AWS technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need:

    
    
        Experience working with AWS
        Experience provisioning and maintaining VPC instances on AWS
        Knowledge of service oriented infrastructure
        Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts
        Experience with infrastructure management tools like Chef or Puppet
        Bonus Experience launching Ruby on Rails apps
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VHynl...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VHynlYeRlQg)

== __iOS developer __, San Francisco - INTERN possible ==

Engineers probably have more leverage now than at any other time in history.
For very little effort, you can make great tools that empower large numbers of
people.

At FutureAdvisor, you can deploy your abilities to help working- and middle-
class families by giving them access to unbiased financial advice to build
wealth. Until recently, only wealthy families could afford the neutral advice
that made their investments grow safely. With software, we're bringing those
services to the rest of society.

As an iOS Engineer at FutureAdvisor, you'll be working with our growing team
of rigorous engineers, data nerds and finance geeks to deliver a beautiful and
unique experience on mobile that changes the way people manage their
investments.

Collectively, our team has spent decades building mission-critical systems
such as Microsoft's Azure, and we are bringing that same diligence to managing
the life savings of our more than 100,000 customers.

What we're looking for:

    
    
        Experience developing awesome native iOS apps
        2+ years of professional software development experience
        Experience with web development technologies such as Ruby on Rails and CoffeeScript
        Smart & driven to work in a fast-growing startup
        Team player: this is especially important in a small company, where you may be working with everyone from marketing to client services
        Passionate about user experience & design
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26316#.VHyoQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26316#.VHyoQYeRlQg)

== __interactive designer __, San Francisco ==

You're seeking meaningful work solving problems in an organization that
supports design. FutureAdvisor distills the complexity of finance into a
simple interface so that our customers can understand and grow their life
savings. We're giving working- and middle-class households a powerful
portfolio management tool that they never had access to, until now.

You've designed interactive apps for the web and mobile. We reach more than
150,000 users who depend on us to monitor their nest eggs. You're used to
reasoning about the scope of various features' functionality, and how to
implement them. You like imagining how touch targets, palette, patterns,
information architecture and microcopy can make UX smooth.

You know that UX is more than just product. Every touch point, from marketing
and sales to onboarding and support, are all part of the total experience we
want to improve. We're looking for designers to work with our engineers and
product managers to make sure that FutureAdvisor is delighting its customers
from start to finish. What we're looking for:

    
    
        Background in interactive design
        Portfolio of web and/or mobile apps
        Empathetic and practical individuals
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VHyou...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VHyouYeRlQg)

------
hectorals
Integration Engineer | Ripple Labs | San Francisco, CA | careers@ripple.com

=======

Named one of the 50 Smartest Companies by MIT Technology Review, Ripple Labs
is an 80 person startup backed by prominent investors, such as Google
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and IDG Capital
Partners. The original developers of the Ripple protocol, we now support its
growth by contributing code to the open-source software, as well as recruiting
and developing tools for financial institutions and payment networks to use
Ripple.

Ripple is an Internet protocol that interconnects the world’s financial
systems to enable the real-time, secure transfer of funds in any currency. As
settlement infrastructure, Ripple transforms and enhances today’s financial
systems. Ripple unlocks assets and provides access to payment systems for
everyone, empowering the world to move value like information moves today.

=======

You will:

Work with our project managers and clients to integrate the Ripple protocol
with our clients systems

Be the technical lead from Ripple to support the technical efforts during the
projects

Ensure that the Ripple protocol is integrated as per Ripple Labs and clients
needs

If necessary, assist clients with sample code, installation/configuration of
the Ripple software, help clients debug integration code, prepare test cases,
etc

Some travel may be necessary (~10%)

=======

What you might look like:

At least 3 years experience in web-based software development and software
deployment processes

Hand on coding experience in web based technologies is a must

Web Services.

Experience with UNIX/Linux, Javascript, C/C++, Ruby or Python

Broad knowledge of enterprise level, commercially available hardware and
software products, operating systems, networking systems, and methodologies
and tools for integrating web bases products

You must have worked in externally facing engagements

Experience in financial services industry is a plus

=======

What we offer:

Competitive salary and equity Fully paid medical and dental insurance for
employees, 50% contribution for spouses and dependents Fully paid Equinox gym
membership Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy
Industry-leading maternity and paternity leave policies Work with some of the
best - early Bitcoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-NASA engineers, ex-Fed
regulators State-of-the-art penthouse facility in the heart of San Francisco’s
Financial District Range of fresh, organic snacks, beverages and coffees The
opportunity to change the way we transact

=======

Please email careers@ripple.com for more details.

------
hectorals
Senior Software Engineer - C++ | Ripple Labs | Remote within the US (select
states) | careers@ripple.com

=======

Named one of the 50 Smartest Companies by MIT Technology Review, Ripple Labs
is an 80 person startup backed by prominent investors, such as Google
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and IDG Capital
Partners. The original developers of the Ripple protocol, we now support its
growth by contributing code to the open-source software, as well as recruiting
and developing tools for financial institutions and payment networks to use
Ripple.

Ripple is an Internet protocol that interconnects the world’s financial
systems to enable the real-time, secure transfer of funds in any currency. As
settlement infrastructure, Ripple transforms and enhances today’s financial
systems. Ripple unlocks assets and provides access to payment systems for
everyone, empowering the world to move value like information moves today.

The open source rippled peer-to-peer payment server is the high performance
solution that puts the power of payments in the hands of individuals. We’re in
need of talented developers to help scale the technology. It’s written in C++,
multi-threaded, and uses much of the modern idioms of C++. Prospective
candidates should be ready to solve complex problems and able to produce
polished code the entire world will see and subject to security audits.

Our new C++ developer will play an integral role working with the current team
to maintain, watch over, and develop new features for the Ripple Protocol. At
it’s heart, Ripple a high performance peer-to-peer decentralized payment
server and we’re after passionate individuals to nurture the core of our
technology, bringing Ripple to the next level.

This is remote based position. You must be based in or willing to be based in
California, Nevada, Texas, Oregon, Washington, New York or Florida.

=======

What you look like:

A long work history developing with C++ (10+ years is ideal)

Experience writing APIs and accompanying documentation.

Anyone who can claim to be a master of template metaprogramming

History of developing high-traffic, high-volume distributed applications

A hacker mentality is strongly preferred, no degree necessary, only skills and
experience

Bonus Skills:

Expert at understanding and writing C++ templates

Knowledge of boost::asio socket programming

Experience with synchronization in multithreaded applications

Worked on other open source C++ projects on GitHub (proud of your code and
want to share it)

Has worked with C++ programmers in a team setting

=======

What we offer:

Competitive salary and equity Fully paid medical and dental insurance for
employees, 50% contribution for spouses and dependents Take time off when you
need it - unlimited vacation policy Industry-leading maternity and paternity
leave policies Work with some of the best - early Bitcoin pioneers and
cryptographers, ex-NASA engineers, ex-Fed regulators The opportunity to change
the way we transact

=======

Please email careers@ripple.com for more details.

~~~
zerr
Interesting, why US-only? It must be not about timezones, since you discarded
all other American countries.

------
hectorals
Senior Software Engineer - Node.js | Ripple Labs | San Francisco, CA |
careers@ripple.com

=======

Named one of the 50 Smartest Companies by MIT Technology Review, Ripple Labs
(www.ripplelabs.com) is an 80 person startup backed by prominent investors,
such as Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and
IDG Capital Partners. The original developers of the Ripple protocol, we now
support its growth by contributing code to the open-source software, as well
as recruiting and developing tools for financial institutions and payment
networks to use Ripple (www.ripple.com).

Ripple is an Internet protocol that interconnects the world’s financial
systems to enable the real-time, secure transfer of funds in any currency. As
settlement infrastructure, Ripple transforms and enhances today’s financial
systems. Ripple unlocks assets and provides access to payment systems for
everyone, empowering the world to move value like information moves today.

The Senior Software Engineer will design and build server-side applications
that will allow our current and future partners to integrate with the Ripple
Protocol. Ripple Labs is a pioneer in using object-oriented Javascript to
build scaling applications for utilizing cryptocurrency protocols, and we’re
looking for someone who can bring out the best in our developers to continue
this thought leadership.

=======

You will:

Design and build Node.js applications for partners and our open-source
community

Use tools like redis, nginx, postgres, resque, websockets, zeromq, couchdb,
aws and others to build enterprise-grade open-source financial software.

Work closely with our Integration team on partner requirements and
compatibility

Build RESTful APIs (github.com/ripple/ripple-rest) for submitting payments and
monitoring accounts on the Ripple network

Contribute crypto-currency and financial system plugins to gatewayd
(github.com/ripple/gatewayd)

Contribute to ripple-lib (github.com/ripple/ripple-lib), our JS library for
connecting to the rippled server locally and remotely

Hone your test-driven development skills as part of a classy and focused
engineering team

Share our approach and principles with developer communities both in San
Francisco and worldwide

=======

What you might look like:

Experience building scalable server applications

We don’t discriminate by language but you could have built large-scale server
applications in Node.js, Ruby on Rails, Python (Django), Java (Spring and
Strut)

More broadly we seek professional engineering experience in a diverse set of
languages and understanding of engineering concepts:

Object-oriented and classical inheritance paradigms

Unix process and concurrency models

Server application deployment and infrastructure automation

Messaging and Job Queuing with Redis, Resque, Zeromq, RabbitMQ, and others

Relational databases, non-relational databases (MySQL, Postgres, NoSQL,
CouchDB, DynamoDB)

Working knowledge of Amazon Web Services (AWS) a plus

Ability to communicate effectively and a scientific mindset - empirically test
your hypotheses.

We believe in not standing in the way of creativity, be deserving of the
freedom we'll give you. You direct your own work and are pro-active in asking
for input.

Startup experience or past work with cryptocurrencies are an added bonus

Interests: open-source, entrepreneurship, economics and financial markets,
equal access for all people globally, strong work ethic, creative thinking,
systems thinking, cryptography, creative logic, fast-paced environment

=======

What we offer:

Competitive salary and equity Fully paid medical and dental insurance for
employees, 50% contribution for spouses and dependents Fully paid Equinox gym
membership Take time off when you need it - unlimited vacation policy
Industry-leading maternity and paternity leave policies Work with some of the
best - early Bitcoin pioneers and cryptographers, ex-NASA engineers, ex-Fed
regulators State-of-the-art penthouse facility in the heart of San Francisco’s
Financial District Range of fresh, organic snacks, beverages and coffees The
opportunity to change the way we transact

=======

Please email careers@ripple.com for more details!

------
PJDK
Experienced .Net/Java Developer, London, UK

We are an established, growing technology consultancy who use technology in a
smart, innovative way to solve business problems. Our core business is to
deliver technology solutions so the company is run by and consists of
technologists.

We have built two of our customers’ technology systems from scratch: one was a
full back-end system written in C# controlling large data flows and providing
front end reporting and management. We have recently built an android solution
for a mobile workforce, which is currently being expanded to 500+ users over
the next few months.

The second was to build an online coupon management portal which links the
point of sale to the digital world.

We are currently working with a third client to take a dynamic digital media
outlet from being able to run up to 4 digital campaigns concurrently to over
80.

We pick projects that require and enable us to solve problems for clients –
recent examples include: •

Based in London we have a relaxed, professional work environment in an open
plan office alongside other start up companies, it is dress down and although
we take delivery of our work seriously we don’t take ourselves too seriously.

We are seeking experienced developers who are:

Technically curious Enjoy researching and playing around with technologies to
understand how they work, integrate and their limitations. We run, or at least
try to run, a technical book club, recommendations welcome.

Technologically agonostic - more or less Willing to collaborate and use the
right technology for the job in hand. We won't be asking you to learn Cobol
but we do want people who are willing and able to pick up new technologies.

That being said we are, fundamentally, a .NET shop. All be it we just did an
interesting project on Android, so C#/Java would be a massive plus.

Experience in any of the following would be great: Java, JavaScript, DI/IOC,
ORM, Mocking, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MVC, WPF, angular JS or knockout.

TDD We are either looking for people who have experience of TDD approaches or
have looked into them enough to know the tools involved and the benefits it
gives - we'll teach you the rest.

Able to 'get it' Ahh the elusive 'it'. What do we mean by 'it'? Covers a range
of things - the classic description is problem solving which we hope you would
want and be able to do but this goes beyond that. 'It' is the ability to cut
through the muddle to understand the real issue we need to solve for our
clients. 'It' is knowing how to stretch and bend technologies so that they
deliver what we need, not what they say they do on the packet. 'It' is
thinking ahead and understanding the wider and long term impact of whatever
you're coding now - being structured and logical in your approach. 'It' is
knowing when your colleagues need a coffee to be made for them. There are tons
of 'getting it' needs which we'll hope you add to.

The role will involve you in end to end development – requirements capturing
to delivery

If this sounds interesting, please email me – Eleanor Martin on
eleanor.martin@comade.co.uk (you can see a very lifelike picture of me on our
website) or call 0207 112 4897.

For more information look at our website: www.comade.co.uk

~~~
throwaway270
"albeit" not "all be it"

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

To apply, please contact hr_tech@locusenergy.com

===========================================================

Senior Front End Engineer

Responsibilities:

\- Design and build dynamic end-user interfaces (including data
visualization), using Javascript, CSS & HTML

\- Be a key part of the software development process, designing scalable front
end systems, and working together with an existing development team

\- Provide input on emerging software technologies that the company could
incorporate into the overall plan

Skills:

\- Expertise in JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, and general web technologies

\- Expert in client-side JavaScript frameworks, especially Angular, Backbone
and/or Ember

\- Experience with RESTful APIs

\- Knowledge of current W3C standards

\- Having a github or bitbucket account available for review is a plus

\- Nice to have

\-- Experience working with server-side technologies (e.g., Spring MVC,
Django)

\-- JavaScript unit testing experience

\-- Knowledge of JavaScript engine internals and/or performance tuning

\-- Experience with SASS or LESS

\-- UI/UX design and experience

===========================================================

Senior Backend Engineer

Responsibilities:

\- Design and build infrastructure software to manage and process energy data
and support front-end interfaces

\- Be a key part of the software development process, designing scalable
systems, designing/testing security measures, and working together with an
existing development team

\- Provide input on emerging software technologies that the company could
incorporate into the overall plan

Skills:

\- Solid development skills, particularly related to Java, Scala, Python
and/or SQL

\- Experience working on high-availability, large-scale data systems

\- Proven deep expertise in a java or scala library (e.g., author, framework
committer, etc.) a plus

\- Having a github or bitbucket account available for review is a plus

\- Experience with RESTful APIs

===========================================================

Solar Data Engineer / Data Scientist

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new solar analysis algorithms and visualizations using R

\- Become a subject matter expert with respect to solar energy production

\- Conduct independent and team investigation into analysis problems, and
develop automated analytic solutions

Skills:

\- Graduate-level engineering or statistics degree

\- Experience writing code in an environment with source control and code
reviews

\- Excellent communication skills

\- Nice to have expertise

\-- Experience mining big data sets

\-- Understanding of electric power concepts

\-- Experience working with solar power

\-- Smart-meter or smart-grid experience

\-- Experience writing R code and SQL queries

To apply, please contact hr_tech@locusenergy.com

------
voleon
Voleon Capital - Berkeley, CA - VISA - Full-Time Roles: (a) backend software
engineers (b) software engineer - data infrastructure.

The firm researches and deploys machine learning and statistical trading
strategies that are designed to generate attractive returns without being
dependent on the performance of the overall market. Join a team of under 30
people that includes a professor at a premier university as well as over ten
PhDs and two MBAs from top schools, led by the founder and CEO of a successful
Internet infrastructure technology firm. The firm’s offices are within walking
distance from BART and from the UC Berkeley campus in downtown Berkeley,
California. We have a casual and collegial office environment, weekly catered
lunches, and offer competitive benefits packages.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge machine learning
techniques seeks an exceptionally capable software engineer. You will
architect and implement new production trading systems, machine learning
infrastructure, data integration pipelines, and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

We are growing rapidly. Willingness to take initiative and a gritty
determination to productize are essential.

 _Qualifications:_

• Experience developing with C/C++/Python/Go in a Linux environment with a
focus on performance, concurrency, and correctness.

• Experience working in TCP/IP networking, multithreading and server
development.

• Experience working with common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP, SSL/TLS,
HTTP, SNMP, etc.)

• Experience architecting and designing highly-available critical systems.

• Experience architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure.

• Experience working in large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

 _Useful Skills:_

• Experience with debugging and performance profiling, including the use of
tools such as strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.

• Experience with build and test automation tools.

• Experience working with well-defined change management processes.

• Has experience hunting down RDBMS performance problems, understands indexing
options, can read an execution/explain plan, has some experience with ORM and
optimization at the code layer, etc.

• Experience with messaging queues (such as RabbitMQ and Redis), as well as
distributed caching systems.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER, DATA INFRASTRUCTURE

Fast-growing science- and technology-driven company seeks a Senior
Deployment/DevOps Engineer. You will work with the RnD, Software,
Infrastructure and Trading teams to develop, test, deploy, and manage
research, operational and production software.

Focus areas for the position include creating software infrastructure for our
research department and production trading systems, implementing and
automating back office and reporting systems, as well as supporting the next
generation of our compute and storage hardware systems. We seek a candidate
who can bring both development and operations skills to rework existing
software infrastructure and guide testing/automation of new and ongoing
deployments.

 _Qualifications:_

• Experience writing Python code in a Unix environment

• Experience working with mission critical RDBMS, performance and fault
tolerance.

• Industry experience as a software engineer

• Automated deployment and virtualization (Ansible, KVM, Jenkins, etc.)

• Experience with debugging and performance profiling, including the use of
tools such as strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.

 _Useful Skills:_

• Monitoring and network management (Nagios, Logstash, Graphite, Cacti, etc.)

• Knowledge of distributed systems, cluster computing, and fault tolerance

• Experience making commits on open-source technology

• Familiarity with cluster management and job queuing systems (Chronos, Luigi,
Oracle grid engine, Mesos, etc.)

• Experience in operations for highly available services

 _To Apply:_ Send a cover letter and resume to working@voleon.com; reference
the name of the position you are applying for.

------
jerrythompson
Woven Digital, Inc. | Contract, Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) or LOCAL

Headquarters: Culver City, CA

Link to current openings:
[http://jobs.woven.com/apply](http://jobs.woven.com/apply)

★ Fullstack Engineer

★ Web Developer - Frontend

★ Mobile Developer - Android

★ Mobile Developer - iOS

★ PHP / Wordpress Developer (VIP level)

★ MySQL DBA

=============

Fullstack Engineer

* Bachelor's degree in CS or equivalent experience

* 3+ years experience in designing, developing and delivering engaging user experiences on public facing web sites

* Strong experience and advanced knowledge of PHP, MySQL, HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3. Other languages a plus.

* Experience with MySQL replication

* Experience working with APC cache, memcache, CDNs

* Experience with analytics and ad serving software such as Google Analytics, Adsense, Google Publisher Tags, Optimizely, etc.

* Must be able to gather requirements, design, code and test independently as well as collaborate with the team

* Be able to engage in long-term technical planning and influence the direction of the company's infrastructure

* Develop, maintain and optimize secure and scalable multi-tier web applications

=============

Web Developer - Frontend

* 3+ years of web development experience

* Expert jQuery, Angular JS, Backbone JS, Ember JS and all things Javascript HTML5 & CSS3

* Ability to create library and APIs that enable modular, extensible design and development

* Well experienced in developing user interfaces

* Optimize page performance and designs for mobile devices and desktop

=============

Mobile Developer - Android

* 3+ years of Android application development experience

* Experience with OOP, Eclipse, Android ADT and SDKs

=============

Mobile Developer - iOS

* 3+ years of iOS application development experience

* Deep knowledge of Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Xcode

=============

PHP / Wordpress Developer

* Ability to develop Wordpress VIP level PHP code

* At least 3+ years of Wordpress experience

* Experience with Wordpress plugin development

=============

MySQL Database Administrator

* MySQL schema design

* Develop and support MySQL database replication

* Monitor and optimize MySQL database performance and capacity planning

* Table indexing, locking, query analyzing

* Troubleshoot database issues; maintain database systems availability and scalability.

* Develop and optimize database design for new applications

=============

All candidates must have experience with agile dev and source control (Git or
SVN), experience with highly scalable/availability sites and be able to
analyze, troubleshoot and problem solve with minimal supervision. You will
work closely with the Publisher Technology team and your work will touch
millions of people every month.

Salaries and rates are competitive. Additional benefits for FT employees.

------
a_bergie
SnapEngage - Berlin, Germany or Boulder, CO - Front-End/UX Software Engineer

This position is a full-time software engineer based in either our Boulder, CO
or Berlin office (and work from your home office 2 days per week). As a
frontend & UX software engineer at SnapEngage, you'll work with a small,
agile, distributed and passionate team. You’ll develop new, exciting features
for the SnapEngage live chat and customer engagement solution, writing front
end code that runs and looks beautiful in desktop and mobile browsers.

What you'll do:

    
    
      * Lead UI/UX projects
      * Create appealing and functional UI with millions of daily mobile and desktop views
      * Be hands-on in implementing designs
      * Research and promote new technologies to help improve our development processes
      * Contribute ideas to improve our service and software
      * Maintain and improve existing functionality
      * Spend a few hours a week chatting with customers to keep a pulse on customer issues and maintain a customer-centric focus
      * Participate in daily stand-up meetings with our global team
    

About you: You are a wizard when it comes to designing great user interfaces
and implementing them in JavaScript, HTML and CSS. You are a quick learner, a
dedicated team player and have a relentless positive attitude. You are
authorized to work in the USA or Germany, have excellent written communication
skills in English (additional languages a plus) and would enjoy working cross-
culturally.

Additionally, you:

    
    
      * Exhibit a mastery of JavaScript frameworks like Backbone, Underscore, D3
      * Have the ability to write clean, efficient code
      * Can demonstrate experience with Google AppEngine, GWT or Eclipse (a big plus)
    

Awesome benefits of working at SnapEngage:

    
    
      * Work from home part of the week
      * Employee Gain-share plan
      * Yearly team building trip to exotic locations
      * Opportunity to make great ideas come to life
      * Work with an amazing multicultural team
    

[https://snapengage.com/jobs/front-end-and-ux-software-
engine...](https://snapengage.com/jobs/front-end-and-ux-software-engineer)

SnapEngage is a fast-growing live chat solution for the web. We are an
Internet startup born of the TechStars program in Boulder, CO with offices in
Boulder, USA and Berlin, Germany. All SnapEngage employees have a stake in the
company’s success and enjoy an exceptional work-life balance. Our employees
embrace a good challenge and enjoy providing the best customer service in the
biz. SnapEngage is self-funded, profitable and deeply committed to creating
products that make peoples’ lives better by changing the way companies
interact with their customers. Come chat with us now at
[http://snapengage.com](http://snapengage.com) if you're interested!

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) – Genomic search and data platform. San Francisco, CA
([https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)).

==============

==== About Us ====

==============

We’re a software and biology start-up building a global data backbone and
search platform for genomics – an essential piece of infrastructure for a
world in which we increasingly understand health, disease, and our environment
by transforming biology into data. Our first application area is pathogen
detection – working with doctors, epidemiologists, and public health officials
to identify and characterize the bacteria and viruses that threaten our
health. And already, we’ve attracted users at many of the top public health
and research organizations across the globe.

===============

==== About You ====

===============

We’re looking for talented software engineers to help us build towards our
vision for a global genomics data network and enable widespread _in_ _silico_
diagnostics. Specifically, we’re interested in folks with a passion for and
depth of experience in one or more of the following areas:

1) Full Stack Engineering: We will be building everything from developer-
facing APIs to easy-to-use end applications for doctors and public health
officials. You care about everything from elegant APIs to compelling data
visualizations. Python experience preferred (we currently use Flask for our
web backend).

2) Distributed Systems: We’re building systems for organizing and indexing
billions to trillions of genomic fingerprints across the entire tree of life.
You’re passionate about data structures, efficient computational solutions,
and distributed systems (and don’t mind the occasional bit twiddling). We’ve
built some cool initial tech in C, Nimrod, and Python (probabilistic data
structures, Docker pipelines for reliably running bioinformatics workflows,
etc.), and are excited about the extensive greenfield opportunities here.

3) Genomics / Computational Biology: We are tackling hard problems at the
intersection of microbiology, genomics, statistics, and computer science. You
have research experience or another strong connection to these fields,
understand current bioinformatics tools and approaches (and their limits), and
have worked extensively with next-generation sequencing data. Ideally, you
also have some intuitions and strong hypotheses about how bioinformatics tools
can scale for petabyte-sized reference sets.

===

You’ll be one of our first hires and directly shape our technology choices,
product, and business. If you’re interesting in working on large-scale data
challenges of both scientific and societal importance, please send us a note
at careers@onecodex.com or reach out to me directly at nick@onecodex.com.

------
interurban
Maxymiser - www.maxymiser.com - New York, NY

Javascript Support/Solutions Engineers

We're a small, tight-knit group within the company that handles a huge variety
of tasks. You'd be joining an influential team that provides huge value both
internally and externally. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me
(email in my profile).

Here's the description from our Stack Overflow posting:

ABOUT THE JOB

\- You will provide front-end development support to our internal and client
teams. \- You will be the subject matter expert on the Maxymiser platform and
coding best practices. \- You will manage client accounts, ensuring their
long-term success using our technologies. \- Your code will be live on Fortune
100 companies’ websites. \- You will identify solutions to technical problems
and communicate them to both technical and non-technical people. \- You will
work with various internal teams to help advance our technology.

THE TEAM

You’ll join an awesome team of Solutions & Support Engineers, and will wear
many hats! Your primary responsibility will be to provide technical expertise
and guidance to our clients and the Maxymiser Client Services team.
Additionally, you will have the opportunity to collaborate with various teams
across the organization and become an expert in our technology.

Skills & Requirements

ABOUT Y­­OU

\- You think in code – you are well-versed in JavaScript, HTML and CSS. \- You
are a problem-solver and you like to help people. \- You can explain how
websites work to a 5 year old. \- Your browser bookmarks may contain
StackOverflow and Reddit. \- Bonus: You are familiar with website user testing
(A/B and Multivariate testing). \- Bonus: You know a thing or two about
analytics platforms and other 3rd party tools. \- Bonus: You have had some
experience with (UAT) software development processes.

About Maxymiser

COMPANY

Maxymiser helps Fortune 100 companies optimize their websites through the use
of A/B testing, multivariate testing and personalization. Founded in London in
2006, Maxymiser has grown to be a market leader in our space, and we’ve moved
our headquarters to NYC. We’re changing online business - and we’re excited
about it!

LIFE at MAXYMISER

\- Casual work environment - wear what you want to work (within reason!) \-
Ping pong, billiards and comfy work stations (beanbag chairs and treadmill
desks) in our new office in Flatiron/Gramercy. \- Catered lunches on Fridays
\- Kitchen is always well stocked with snacks, drinks and caffeine. \-
Regularly scheduled company happy hours and outings. \- Competitive
compensation and benefits.

[http://www.jobs.net/jobs/maxymiser/en-gb/job/United-
States/J...](http://www.jobs.net/jobs/maxymiser/en-gb/job/United-
States/JavaScript-Support-Engineer/J3F8126HP2SR6Z7P3Q1/)

------
UnderTheRadarKS
Kansas City, USA area (Overland Park/Olathe), Experienced C/C++ Window
Developer

We're a tiny team working on Windows-based network and server monitoring
products. You'll wear many hats including a lot of development, some QA, some
customer support (great way to stay tuned in to customer pain points), maybe a
bit of web dev...?

We have a firm no asshole rule -- life is too short to deal with egos. If you
have to work for a living, this a nice place to spend the day. Calm, fairly
quiet, professional, and very friendly. You'll be working very closely with me
(owner/developer). Not looking for a yes-man -- if you disagree, please speak
up and defend your point. We try very hard to do what is right when coding,
dealing with customers, etc.

The company is boot strapped and profitable, which means no investors to tell
us what to do. We release code when it's ready, not based on an arbitrary
deadline. We're small, but customers (and competition) think we're big (that's
why the company name isn't mentioned here -- contact me via profile and I'll
send you to the website).

We work pretty much 8-5 Monday through Friday, hour for lunch, yada yada yada.
When we go home, we leave work at work.

I'm afraid we can't sponsor visas, greencards, etc. We're looking for local
candidates at this time.

Required: * Great attention to detail. Your work will be seen by thousands of
customers. We never ship with known bugs. * Gets things done! Looking for the
best mix of speed and quality that we can find :) * Great C/C++ skills with
Visual Studio (Win32) * Very comfortable writing performant and robust multi-
threaded code * Great debugging skills * Good understanding of network
concepts (DNS, DHCP, HTTP at protocol level, SNMP, etc) * Comfortable editing
HTML in notepad (i.e. not dependent on a fancy editor) * Basic Javascript
skills * Good communication skills. After implementing a feature, you'll need
to write a page of documentation about it for customers. You'll also talk with
customers, and with the rest of the team as we discuss features, design and
implementation. * Quick learner - the project is large and your help will be
very appreciated

Very nice to have: * QT experience (hoping to someday port Windows client app
to QT for use on iOS and Android as well as Windows) * Linux programming and
admin experience * Python (it's embedded in our app and used a bit -- would be
nice to use more) * CSS -- would be nice to have someone with an eye for
design * Comfortable with SQL * Experience using VMWare ESX or Hyper-V * D3.js
exposure

Nice to have: * Experience with MFC. Mostly just for simple dialogs * ASP.NET
experience * C# experience

Technologies used: * MS SQL Server and SQLite * C/C++ (Visual Studio 2012) *
.NET (C#) * STL and some Boost * CEF (Chromium embedded browser) * IPWorks *
libssh2 * OpenSSL * Python * ASP.NET (website) * AmCharts and DotNetCharting *
Sencha (ExtJS)

~~~
sixpack99
I'd be interested in learning more. There's no way to PM from here, but I
added my email address to my profile comments.

------
nixy
Stockholm, Sweden | Accedo.tv | Web developer (Javascript)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Professional Services, Stockholm) Accedo.tv is
looking for experienced Web Developers who want to join our talented
development team at Professional Services in our headquarters in Stockholm.

At Accedo you will be part of a diverse and multi-disciplined development
team, gaining exposure to cutting-edge technologies and get the opportunity to
work with some of the largest global media brands in the industry e.g.
Netflix, HBO, Fox, Viaplay, Spotify amongst other. Working in a highly
collaborative and international environment, you will help transform
requirements and designs into high performing feature rich applications on a
wide variety of web based platforms and devices.

Role Responsibilities \- Develop web applications to match customer
specifications \- Take on the role as lead engineer in projects, serving the
project team with engineering leadership as well as driving technical
discussions with customer \- Integrate applications with services and systems
\- Exercise expertise in performance, architecture and software design to
deliver compelling end user experiences \- Collaborate closely with other
teams (e.g. UX design and products) as needed \- Technical documentation
(project-centric as well as intranet-centric where e.g. our developer
knowledge base is a key part of daily work) \- Take part in the recruitment
process

Role Requirements \- MSc or BSc degree in Computer Science \- At least 5 years
professional experience of working with modern web development \- Proven
experience of having had a leading role in development projects (lead
engineer, system/solution architect or equivalent) \- Experience with multiple
modern programming languages (e.g. Java/Groovy, JavaScript, C#) \- Extensive
experience with JavaScript/HTML4-5/CSS with an emphasis on rich clients (UI-
centric apps) & integration with web services \- Experience with some of the
more renowned JavaScript frameworks (AngularJS, Famo.us, jQuery, RxJs, Meteor
et al.) \- Experience with server-side development/scripting (Node.js, Java,
PHP etc.) \- Very good understanding of the web ecosystem (hosting, app/web
server, network protocols, consumer device/browser) \- Highly proficient with
source code management (Git/Bitbucket/GitHub) \- Familiarity with Agile
processes, Continuous Integration & Test Driven Development is a plus \-
Experience in the TV/Media industry (Streaming services, Connected TV, IPTV)
is a plus but not a necessity

Personal Qualities On a personal level we expect you to be highly motivated
and capable of initiating as well as completing tasks to meet deadlines and
exceed customer satisfaction. As an ambitious team player you should share
information and knowledge throughout the organization. You love your field of
work and enjoy keeping up-to-date on technology (general industry news as well
as bleeding edge). Maybe you have an interesting hobby-project going on? If
so, we’d love to see it!

Good communication skills and a service minded approach is important.
Excellent English communication skills are required, with additional languages
being a plus.

Interested?

Please send your application with a short personal introduction and CV to
careers-europe@accedo.tv Please state ‘Senior Software Engineer PS STHLM’ in
your application.

About Accedo.tv

Accedo is the global market leader in TV application solutions. Accedo
provides applications, tools and services to media companies, consumer
electronics and TV operators globally, to help them deliver the next-
generation TV experience. Accedo’s cloud-based platform solutions enable
customers to cost-efficiently roll out and manage application offerings and
stores for multiple devices and markets.

Accedo is a privately held company founded in 2004 by telecom and media
entrepreneurs Michael Lantz and Fredrik Andersson. Accedo is headquartered in
Stockholm, Sweden with branch offices in London, Madrid, Palo Alto, New York,
Los Angeles, Hong Kong and Sydney.

------
jsfour
octavius labs : Los Angeles : Tech Lead :
[http://bit.ly/1GBhnwm](http://bit.ly/1GBhnwm) : Ruby on Rails/Node.js/Ember
Founded: 2014

Funding: Profitable

Website: [http://octaviuslabs.com](http://octaviuslabs.com)

Company Focus: A product studio based on LA.

Compensation: Salary with equity

#### About Us:

At octavius we build SaaS products and assemble teams to support the products
as they grow.

Businesses fail because they run out of cash, yet many companies are still
founded without thinking about how, or if, the business will make money. These
types of companies push forward in hope of getting acquired but this strategy
isn’t sustainable. Businesses are not lottery tickets.

At octavius we are more interested in building sustainable businesses. We
incubate ideas that can generate cash from day one, and our process of
systematically approaching product development allows us to better understand
risk. Once we have an accurate understanding of a market, products that have
the best opportunity to succeed are spun out into their own companies to grow.
The partners of octavius are founders who have bootstrapped to sustainability
or sold businesses in the marketing tech space. We are currently based in a
beautifully restored brick warehouse located in El Segundo’s just south of
LAX.

#### Tech Lead Responsibilities:

The tech lead should think of development as a craft and see themselves as
master craftsmen. They are primarily responsible for the development and
maintenance of the products that we are incubating. Ideal candidates are full
of ideas and are constantly looking for ways to improve themselves and the
world around them. Candidates should also be able to lead a team of
developers.

#### General Requirements:

* The belief that the only limitation on what is possible is ones imagination

* Open mind

* Self motivated

* A passion for learning

* The ability to “think on your feet”

* A willingness to solve problems with the best technology available

* Enjoys working on various projects

* Must operate effectively on a team

* Hustle

#### Specific Requirements:

* Clear written and oral communications skills

* 5+ Years experience writing production quality code

* Demonstrated experience working in multiple tech stacks ie Rails/Node/Ember

* Experience launching and managing AWS instances

* Experience recruiting and leading a team

* A CS degree or equivalent work experience

* SaaS experience is a plus

Email recruiting {at} octaviuslabs.com if interested

\-----

------
aj_icracked
iCracked is looking for VP of Engineering to lead our Engineering team in
creating the ultimate on-demand repair and trade-in service. Initially, the VP
of Engineering must have the ability to develop a relationship with a small
team of highly talented engineers. This team represents a great core that our
VPE should understand how to grow and push in a way to achieve great things.
The VP of Engineering is responsible for delivering the company’s products on
time and within spec. This role will report to the CEO.

Our company is just under 100 strong with offices in the Bay Area, London, and
Berlin and the iCracked engineering team is currently 15 individuals and we
are looking to grow that to ~25 in the next 12 months. Our system currently
consists of our website, 3 sets of custom built business admin tools and 3 iOS
apps (1 consumer and 2 enterprise). Our stack is powered by PHP, MySQL and
Javascript (JQuery and AngularJS). We also have 5 people on our front end
engineering team that are excellent (Check out iCracked.com)

We have a platform that powers thousands of iTechs that’s based on managing
and optimizing, on demand workforce through a robust backend platform and
network. You can think of it as an Uber-like service, but addressing an
entirely different market need. The company is on fire.

Revenues have gone from $1.7M in 2012, to $>17M in 2014 with massive growth
estimated for 2015. We are #83 on the fastest growing INC 5000 companies
globally. Backed by the preeminent Venture Capital firms in Silicon Valley and
growing like crazy. Graduate of Y-Combinator (W12) Poised to dominate a
massive global market with backend technology that can be applied to a variety
of different markets in the future.

We're building a complete Warranty, Repair, and Trade-In platform that should
consolidate 3 multi-billion dollar a year industries under one consumer brand.

We have an incredibly talented and fun team put together and are excited to
talk to new members that can add tremendous value while doing the best work of
their lives. We're a lean development team that moves fast. We push to
production multiple times a day and continuously iterate on the core service.
This is an exciting time to join if you truly want to be involved in
developing the core product at a tech driven company.

What we’re looking for in you:

Responsibilities:

-Technical leadership – act as a check and balance system relative t o key architecture decisions and other key technical trade-offs.

-Implement processes to deliver results – create and maintain deadline-driven processes that ensure high quality products, identify inefficiencies, create and deliver on goals.

-Team leadership – clearly define individual roles and responsibilities, motivate and empower our engineers, generate engineering buy-in, manage progress as well as overall team happiness, dynamics and recruiting.

-Execution – work with engineering leads to plan to achieve product goals/business priorities, set priorities and timelines, help allocate engineering resources.

-Customers/Users – engage and represent the company in a way that will establish credibility and confidence with our customers/users.

-Coaching – mentor engineering talent to build a rich team and foster collaboration, good habits, stable code, and creative problem solving skills

Professional Qualifications:

-Start-up DNA balanced with strong organizational skills. This person should be able to help the company through an important growth phase.

-Demonstrated track record of developing engineering talent.

-Experience implementing process discipline into a high growth start-up environment while developing a great engineering culture.

-Understand engineering goals within the big picture business and product priorities. Understands how to make important product trade-offs.

-Takes ownership and responsibility for all engineering deliverables, has ability to push hard when needed.

With iCracked, you wouldn’t be starting a new job; you would be joining a
family. We take care of all team members and provide almost all amenities to
make everybody’s lives better. Salary is negotiable and we have set aside
great equity packages and other benefits for you.

Email me at Aj[at]iCracked.com if interested!

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just got
back from Portugal...where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)).

We are excited to hear from you!

~~~
randlet
"very year we take the company overseas for a month (on your own dime, sorry)"

You make your employees pay to travel for work?

~~~
mattm
Saw this last month and thought it was a joke. They post the exact same thing
every month -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pensieri](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pensieri)

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs (part of McKinsey & Co) - San Francisco, New York City.

—————ABOUT MCKINSEY DIGITAL LABS————————

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company. MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled
business knowledge and world-class agile development skills to deliver
impactful digital experiences. We are a team of passionate designers,
architects and developers solving tough problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses. Despite being part of a
large, multinational organization, MDL works more like a small startup
company.

—————————

We’re looking for UX Designers.

Role:

We are looking for an entrepreneurial self-starter who is self-motivated, but
can also collaborate in a multi-functional team. As a designer you should be
curious and creative about web and mobile design with a keen eye for UI/ UX
dynamics. You should have the ability to get things done, while also
collaborating in teams.

It is a plus if you are interested in creating and interpreting data
visualizations.

Do you have the passion and experience to…?

    
    
       -Design consumer web quality products for mobile devices to achieve our client’s business and operational goals.
       -Conduct and analyse user research and testing sessions.
       -Quickly grasp user requirements and behaviors to translate them into requirements for building and refining prototypes.
       -Collaborate with developers to build prototypes and present them to the client.
    

In your work, do you…?

    
    
       -Appreciate critical feedback – give it, receive it and seek it.
       -Obsess over details – UI consistency, microinteractions, and even project plans.
       -Organize your thought process and communicate effectively – especially when articulating design decisions.
       -Thrive working cross-functionally and with other designers.
       -Be passionate about technology, data, design, users or anything really…we love passion!
    

Additional Info:

Work Authorisation: This position is open to all applicants currently in the
United States.

Relocation Benefits: Applicants will receive relocation benefits.

Salary: Negotiable based on experience.

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about McKinsey Digital Labs and are
able to solve the types of challenges we face.

If you are, please do apply by taking one of the below challenges so that our
managers at McKinsey can evaluate your key competencies before the interview.

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-148/)

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-149/)

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-150/)

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs (part of McKinsey & Co) - San Francisco, New York City.

 _We’re looking for Architects, Full Stack Engineers and Front End
Developers._

—————ABOUT MCKINSEY DIGITAL LABS————————

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company. MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled
business knowledge and world-class agile development skills to deliver
impactful digital experiences. We are a team of passionate designers,
architects and developers solving tough problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses. Despite being part of a
large, multinational organization, MDL works more like a small startup
company.

—————————

We’re looking for ARCHITECTS and FULL STACK ENGINEERS.

Role As a Software Architect at McKinsey Digital Labs, you will be involved in
leading agile implementation and transformation projects at Fortune 500
companies. You will be a core member of the McKinsey consulting team with
responsibilities that range from shaping and implementing strategic products
to ensuring that McKinsey’s craft stays on the leading edge of technology.

Do you have a real passion for software development? You should have
contributed to open source projects, have participated in some technical
community or interest group or have written or spoken in public about their
technical ideas. Despite having experience, you should continue to be an
active learner - tinkering with new open source libraries, using unfamiliar
technologies without a lot of supervision and learning new languages in your
spare time, etc. Lastly, we’re looking for someone with a strong understanding
of key Agile engineering practices to guide senior client IT leaders on
improvement opportunities in their engineering practices.

Do you have the passion and experience to…?

    
    
       -Build consumer quality products, enabling business capability and objectives through technology.
       -Develop applications using any of the following technologies: XML, Javascript, Oracle, MySQL, Ruby on Rails, .Net, Java, UNIX, HTML, CSS, Perl, or PHP
       -Infrastructure knowledge including Single Sign On, LDAP, LAMP, Search Technologies
       -Experience of engineering practices such as code refactoring, design patterns, design driven development, continuous integration, building highly scalable applications, application security
       -Knowledge of Agile software development process.
       -Familiarity with performance metric tools
    
    

In your work do you…?

    
    
       -Develop creative and efficient solutions for business problems.
       -Enjoy and get energized by complex problem solving and are able to push for innovative solutions.
       -Have excellent communication skills with the ability to influence senior client business and IT executives on technology decisions.
       -Demonstrate excellent leadership skills and enjoy teaching/mentoring others.
       -Work under pressure, manage client expectations effectively and not get overwhelmed by client pressures on team.
       -Have customer focus and a quality mindset.
       -Manage your own learning and contribute to functional knowledge building of the team.
       -Thrive independently and in various team settings.
    

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about McKinsey Digital Labs and are
able to solve the types of challenges we face.

If you are, please do apply by taking one of the below challenges so that the
managers at McKinsey can evaluate your key competencies before the interview.

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-157/)

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-161/)

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs (part of McKinsey & Co) - San Francisco, New York City.

 _We’re looking for Architects, Full Stack Engineers and Front End
Developers._

—————ABOUT MCKINSEY DIGITAL LABS————————

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company. MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled
business knowledge and world-class agile development skills to deliver
impactful digital experiences. We are a team of passionate designers,
architects and developers solving tough problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses. Despite being part of a
large, multinational organization, MDL works more like a small startup
company.

—————————

We’re looking for FRONT END DEVELOPERS.

As Front-End Developer at MDL, you will work in small teams in a highly
collaborative way, use the latest technologies and enjoy seeing the direct
impact from your work.

You’ll create both rapid prototypes, usually in a couple of days to 3 weeks,
as well as full-scale applications typically within 2 to 3 months, by working
collaboratively and iteratively through design and development. You will need
to deliver fully functioning web-based and mobile applications that meet the
business goals and requirements of our clients. As a Front-End Developer at
MDL you’ll contribute to the architecture across the technology stack, from
databases to native apps.

Do you have the passion and experience to…?

    
    
       -Build prototypes and products using agile development methodologies.
       -Build with Javascript MVC frameworks (e.g., Angular JS, Backbone, etc.)
       —Create responsive/adaptive applications for mobile devices using HTML5/
       —CSS with familiarity in backend technologies. (e.g. Phonegap, Python, Objective-C, etc.)
       —Write and utilize RESTful API services and performance tuning applications.
       —Use relational and non-relational data stores in your applications. (e.g., MongoDB, CouchDB, Cassandra, etc.)
    
    

In your work, do you…?

    
    
       —Demonstrate excitement about the impact of emerging / disruptive technologies.
       —Solve problems by processing complex information and presenting it clearly and simply.
       —Provide technical excellence (whilst adhering to Agile software engineering practices such as DRY, TDD, CI) and leadership/mentorship.
       -Want to unleash their inner self-starter and work in an environment that fosters entrepreneurial minds.
       -Play an active role in the community, i.e. speaking at conferences, blogging, contributing to open source projects, etc.
    

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about McKinsey Digital Labs and are
able to solve the types of challenges we face.

If you are, please start this application by taking one of the below
challenges so that the managers at McKinsey can evaluate your key competencies
before the interview.

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-154/)

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-160/)

------
chad_strategic
Is this a trap?

~~~
chad_strategic
I lost a point because I asked a question? We are all putting a lot of public
information up on the board and there is no clear definition as to why? (I put
my info up as well)

Just saying a tech recruiter would love all this data?!

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

~~~
Cyranix
I believe you're looking for this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8681043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8681043)

